# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα αναζητά εθελοντές (και) στην Ελλάδα για την μέτρηση πραγματικών ευρυζωνικών ταχυτήτων

## nm96027

Η *Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή* έκανε σήμερα το πρώτο βήμα προκειμένου να γίνει ακριβέστερος ο τρόπος μέτρησης των *πραγματικών ταχυτήτων* των χρηστών στην Ευρώπη. Η εταιρεία TP-LINK η οποία ειδικεύεται σε επαγγελματικά δικτυακά προϊόντα ένωσε επισήμως τις δυνάμεις με το βρετανικό τεχνολογικό και ευρυζωνικό site *SamKnows* προκειμένου να διενεργήσουν έρευνα για τις ταχύτητες που προσφέρουν οι ευρωπαϊκοί πάροχοι.    

Η κίνηση αυτή αποτελεί σημαντικό κομμάτι της παρακολούθησης εξέλιξης του *Ψηφιακού Θεματολογίου (Digital Agenda)*, το οποίο στοχεύει στην κάλυψη ευρυζωνική σύνδεσης σε όλους τους ευρωπαίους μέχρι το 2013 και ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον 30Mbps μέχρι το 2020. Την ίδια χρονιά τουλάχιστον ο μισός πληθυσμός της Ε.Ε. θα πρέπει να μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε 100Mbps.

Η ιστοσελίδα SamKnows προς το παρόν συνεργάζεται με την *Ofcom* στην Βρετανία πάνω σε μία έρευνα για τις ταχύτητες πρόσβασης των βρετανών χρηστών. Από κοινού παροτρύνουν τους χρήστες να εγκαθιστούν το *ειδικά σχεδιασμένο router με την ονομασία  Whitebox*, παράλληλα με την υπάρχουσα adsl εγκατάσταση. Η μέθοδος αυτή είναι πιο ακριβής από τα συχνά συναντόμενα speedtests ενώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι δυνατόν να μετρηθούν σωστά και άλλες παράμετροι της γραμμής όπως το *latency* και το *packet loss*.  

Aυτό που πρόκειται πιθανόν να γίνει στην περίπτωση της συνεργασίας SamKnows και TP-LINK είναι η διανομή του κατάλληλα τροποποιημένου *TP-LINK TL-WR741ND Wireless N Router* σε *10.000 χρήστες* ανά την Ευρώπη. Τα δεδομένα μέτρησης θα συγκεντρώνονται μόνο όταν η γραμμή δεν χρησιμοποιείται από τον χρήστη.

Το ερευνητικό αυτό πρόγραμμα *δεν θα διατηρεί IP διευθύνσεις* και όλα τα δεδομένα που θα υποβάλλονται στο SamKnows για ανάλυση θα είναι ανώνυμα. Κάθε εθελοντής που θα συμμετάσχει στο πρόγραμμα θα έχει την δυνατότητα να βλέπει την κατάσταση της δικής του γραμμής σε πραγματικό χρόνο, με την μορφή αναφοράς. 

Οι ευρωπαίοι χρήστες μπορούν να επισκέπτονται το www.samknows.eu προκειμένου να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή για να λάβουν *δωρεάν* ένα TP-LINK TL-WR741ND Wireless N Router.

Το SamKnows αναζητά εθελοντές στις παρακάτω χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων είναι και η *Ελλάδα*: Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Κύπρος, Τσεχία, Δανία, Εσθονία, Φινλανδία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Ελλάδα, Ουγγαρία, Ιρλανδία, Ιταλία, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λουξεμβούργο, Ολλανδία, Μάλτα, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Πολωνία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Ισπανία, Σουηδία και Βρετανία. 


*Πηγή: ISPreview.co.uk*

----------


## frap

Από το FAQ βλέπω πως πρόκειται πρακτικά για ένα "μαύρο κουτί" το οποίο αν και θα μείνει στους συμμετέχοντες μετά το πέρας το project δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τίποτε... τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς κάποιο mod  :Sad:

----------


## darax

Θα έχει μεγάλο  ενδιαφέρον το 'μαύρο κουτί' και τα αποτελέσματα του ... :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> Από το FAQ βλέπω πως πρόκειται πρακτικά για ένα "μαύρο κουτί" το οποίο αν και θα μείνει στους συμμετέχοντες μετά το πέρας το project δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τίποτε... τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς κάποιο mod


To ζήτημα δεν είναι τι θα σου μείνει ως κέρδος. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι πολλές φορές ζητάμε από τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές να ελέγξουν τους παρόχους για τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες που παρέχουν και την πραγματική ποιότητα των adsl συνδέσεων και ξέρουμε πως αν η μέτρηση δεν γίνει με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστη. 

Το πρόγραμμα αυτό παρέχει αυτόν τον τρόπο, δωρεάν και οργανωμένα, και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό στοιχείο στην υπόθεση.

----------


## hemlock

> To ζήτημα δεν είναι τι θα σου μείνει ως κέρδος. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι πολλές φορές ζητάμε από τις ρυθμιστικές αρχές να ελέγξουν τους παρόχους για τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες που παρέχουν και την πραγματική ποιότητα των adsl συνδέσεων και ξέρουμε πως αν η μέτρηση δεν γίνει με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστη. 
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα αυτό παρέχει αυτόν τον τρόπο, δωρεάν και οργανωμένα, και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό στοιχείο στην υπόθεση.


Χμμμμ...Απο την αλλη μερια, ομως,δεν ειναι σε θεση κανενας "φορεας" να αναγκασει κανεναν παροχο να δωσει λεφτα για BW... :Thinking:

----------


## Oldboy

Μια χαρά κίνηση μπας και πιέσει η ένωση για καλύτερες παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες όσον αφορά τους ISP. Για εμάς με VoIP θα μπορούμε να συμμετάσχουμε ή είμαστε πολύ μικρός αριθμός ;

----------


## nm96027

> Χμμμμ...Απο την αλλη μερια, ομως,δεν ειναι σε θεση κανενας "φορεας" να αναγκασει κανεναν παροχο να δωσει λεφτα για BW...


Ίσως όντως να μην μπορεί και προσωπικά δεν βλέπω λόγο να το κάνει. 

Αν η έρευνα μαζέψει αρκετά στοιχεία και σου πει πως ο πάροχος σου είναι χάλια, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να παραμείνεις σε αυτόν εκτός και αν αρκείσαι στο ότι είναι φθηνός.  :Wink:

----------


## goku

έκανα αίτηση.

----------


## deniSun

Θα το προτιμούσε σε μορφή λογισμικού θα υπήρχε και απόλυτος έλεγχος από τον χρήστη.

----------


## grayden

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## DaveMurray

> Από το FAQ βλέπω πως πρόκειται πρακτικά για ένα "μαύρο κουτί" το οποίο αν και θα μείνει στους συμμετέχοντες μετά το πέρας το project δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τίποτε... τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς κάποιο mod


Eίναι εύκολο όμως, να του "φορτώσεις" ξανά, άλλο firmware.... κάποια από τα μοντέλα της TP-Link υποστηρίζουν διάφορα firmwares όπως openwrt, dd-wrt κτλ κτλ. Δεν είναι απίθανο να υποστηρίζει και το συγκεκριμένο κάτι τέτοιο. Εαν δε ανακαλυφθεί ποιο original μοντέλο της TP-Link είναι, φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να φορτωθεί το μαμίσιο firmware...

----------


## billyboy830

Eκανα και εγω αίτηση..
Περιμένουμε!

----------


## nnn

Δήλωσα συμμετοχή.

----------


## DaveMurray

Όλοι οι *ρουτερ*άκηδες του forum, ενωθείτε!  :Razz: 

----

Μακάρι να βγούν χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Δεν το κάνω για το router, έχω 10 ήδη διαφόρων ειδών...

----------


## DaveMurray

Τσίμπησες ;  :Razz:  Χούμορ, χούμορ κάμνουμε nnn  :Razz: 

----

3gb το μήνα λέει θα κατεβάζει και 1gb θα ανεβάζει για τα tests. Τι λέτε; Πολλά είναι; η λίγα;

----------


## nnn

Αρκετά για αξιόπιστο έλεγχο της γραμμής.

----------


## DaveMurray

10.000 άτομα/συνδέσεις, για τόσα εκατομύρια ευρω*παίους*..... ; Όταν πετύχει κάποιος να συμμετάσχει (και μπράβο του, ειδικά δε αν μαζευτούν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα) θα μοιάζει σαν να πέτυχε το λαχείο... Σαν να βρίσκει μια βελόνα στα άχυρα...

Πολύ δύσκολο να τα καταφέρει κάποιος...

(δεν ξέρουμε και πόσο ποσοστό συμμετοχών θα ληφθεί για κάθε χώρα. πχ 2% ελλάδα, τάδε τις εκατό ισπανία, τάδε τις εκατό γαλλία και πάει λέγοντας για τις 10.000 συμμετοχές. Ξέχωρα τις διπλοεγγραφές αυτών που θα έχουν dynamic ip's βάζοντας ότι όνομα θέλουν που θα το δυσκολέψει ακόμα πιο πολύ...)

Δύσκολα τα πράματα...  :Smile:

----------


## vasiliou

θα δηλώσω και εγω...  να δούνε τα χάλια μας 3χρόνια τώρα μας έχουν στα 2Μbps γιατί Ελλάδα είναι και η επαρχία.

----------


## gds

Και πως θα μοιράσουν τα ρούτερ; Ανάλογα με το μερίδιο αγοράς λογικά;

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Δήλωσα και εγώ συμμετοχή. Ρε παιδιά, είναι αξιόπιστος φορέας ή θα μας σκάσουν καμιά απάτη;

----------


## gds

Τι απάτη να σου σκάσουν ρε φίλε; Σε πιο θέμα;

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Δίνεις κάποια στοιχεία. Αν σε "επιλέξουν" μετά και σου ζητήσουν πλήρη στοιχεία
τα δίνεις ή όχι;

----------


## FuS

ΑxOR7aGOz πάντως το Samknows είναι πολύ γνωστό site στο ΗΒ   :Smile: 

Δήλωσα και εγώ συμμετοχή.
Μου αρέσουν τέτοιες ενέργειες  :One thumb up:

----------


## gds

Λογικά κάτι παραπάνω θα ζητήσουν, όπως αριθμό τηλεφώνου, περιοχή κτλ. αλλά αυτά θα είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένα με την έρευνα που κάνουν. Αν επιλεγείς και δεν θες να δώσεις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες, μπορείς κάλλιστα να μη δεχτείς να πάρεις μέρος, σιγά.

----------


## aiolos.01

Λίγα είναι τα 10000 για όλη την Ευρώπη, αλλά η προσπάθεια έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ελπίζω να έχουμε σχετικά σύντομα τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## DaveMurray

Μια διορθωσούλα προς τον θεματοθέτη που μας έφερε την είδηση  :Smile: 

Το router όπου δίδεται στους υποψήφιους testers, δεν είναι το TP-LINK TL-WR741ND , αλλά το *TP-Link TL-WR1043ND* (αν πάρουμε το παράδειγμα του video... Aν δίνουν άλλο, και άλλο δείχνουν στο video εγκατάστασης, ζητώ συγνώμη)

Επίσης, σαν σχόλιο.... η TP-Link δεν νομίζω να δώκει 10.000 συσκευές, έτσι για την ψυχή της μάνας της... Λογικά, για να δίνει τις συσκευές στο site, και το site στους testers, θα πρέπει να τα έχει τσεπώσει από την ευρωπαική επιτροπή....

Μου είναι αδιανόητο να σκεφτώ, αυτή την εποχή το "τσάμπα"... Ο τσάμπας ξέρω, αυτή την εποχή, έχει εξαφανιστεί...  :Smile:

----------


## balander

Πότε θα μάθουμε εαν επιλεχθήκαμε;

----------


## koumou

Δήλωσα κι εγώ συμμετοχή.  :Smile:

----------


## grayden

> Μου είναι αδιανόητο να σκεφτώ, αυτή την εποχή το "τσάμπα"... Ο τσάμπας ξέρω, αυτή την εποχή, έχει εξαφανιστεί...


Κινέζικη εταιρία είναι, το να δώσει 10000 συσκευές (που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν της κοστίζουν και πολλά) ακόμα και δωρεάν για προώθηση του ονόματός της μια χαρά δικαιολογείται από το τμήμα PR.

----------


## nm96027

Θα το έβρισκα πολύ λογικό η εταιρεία να πληρώνεται μέσω του σχετικού προγράμματος της Ε.Ε. Απολύτως θεμιτό είναι. 

Και εγώ σήμερα θα δηλώσω συμμετοχή.

----------


## DaveMurray

@gradyen
Ε και....; Και άλλες εταιρείες που δεν είναι κινέζικες, αλλά τα προιόντα τους φτιάχονται εκεί λόγω των φθηνών εργαζομένων φαντάζομαι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ τολμούσαν να δώσουν δωρέαν... Όχι σήμερα...

@nm96027
Φυσικά, δεν είπα ότι είναι αθέμιτο. Απλά μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι τα δίνει τσαμπέ...

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> @gradyen
> Ε και....; Και άλλες εταιρείες που δεν είναι κινέζικες, αλλά τα προιόντα τους φτιάχονται εκεί λόγω των φθηνών εργαζομένων φαντάζομαι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ τολμούσαν να δώσουν δωρέαν... Όχι σήμερα...
> .


Συχνά-πυκνά κινέζικες εταιρείες δίνουν "σχεδόν τζάμπα" εξοπλισμό δικτύου σε ελληνικούς παρόχους, προκειμένου να μπουν στην αγορά - σε 10.000 routers θα κολλήσουν;  :Whistle:  :Razz: 

Ας μη συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί δεν έχει νόημα και είναι offtopic...

----------


## cmaniac

Έκανα και εγώ.

Το ζήτημα είναι οτι στο νέο σπίτι είμαι μακρυά απο το κέντρο και θα μάθω Παρασκευή τον συγχρονισμό μου. Γύρω στα 7-8 υπολογίζω..

----------


## hemlock

> Ίσως όντως να μην μπορεί και προσωπικά δεν βλέπω λόγο να το κάνει. 
> 
> Αν η έρευνα μαζέψει αρκετά στοιχεία και σου πει πως ο πάροχος σου είναι χάλια, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να παραμείνεις σε αυτόν εκτός και αν αρκείσαι στο ότι είναι φθηνός.


Καλημερα...Μπορει και να εισαι απο τους αλλους πελατες, που οτι δουλευει καλα δεν το πειραζεις...πχ εγω εχω 22Μb καρφωμενα.

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συχνά-πυκνά κινέζικες εταιρείες δίνουν "σχεδόν τζάμπα" εξοπλισμό δικτύου σε ελληνικούς παρόχους, προκειμένου να μπουν στην αγορά - σε 10.000 routers θα κολλήσουν; 
> 
> Ας μη συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί δεν έχει νόημα και είναι offtopic...


Οκ, συγνώμη... Δεν ξαναμιλάω  :Smile:

----------


## apojohn

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση. Όσο για το ρουτερ αναφέρει στις προϋποθέσεις κάτω κάτω στην αίτηση :
"Να επιστρέψω τη μονάδα στη SamKnows αν δεν επιθυμώ πλέον να συμμετέχω (η SamKnows αναλαμβάνει εύλογα τέλη αποστολής)."
Εκτός εάν εννοεί όταν είσαι "μέσα" στο πρόγραμμα

Τώρα το είδα 
"Στο τέλος του προγράμματος, μπορείτε να κρατήσετε το Whitebox για προσωπική χρήση."
Συγνώμη

----------


## Erwdios

Μία αφελής ερώτηση: 

Στη φόρμα συμμετοχής δηλώσατε ονοματεπώνυμο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ή με ελληνικούς?

----------


## balander

Latin εγώ... αν και στην αρχη το εγραψα με Ελληνικους....

----------


## drfear

Και εγω δηλωσα συμμετοχη. Ειμαι αρκετα περιεργος για τα αποτελεσματα που θα προκυψουν. Ξερουμε ποσο καιρο θα διαρκεσει η ερευνα?

edit:  για δυο χρονια λεει...
edit2: και απο οσο βλεπω θα εχει και μονιμα ανοιχτο το wifi  , αυτο μου βαζει δευτερες σκεψεις  για το αν αξιζει η επιπλεον  ακτινοβολια  που θα δεχτω

----------


## marcus1

> @gradyen
> Ε και....; Και άλλες εταιρείες που δεν είναι κινέζικες, αλλά τα προιόντα τους φτιάχονται εκεί λόγω των φθηνών εργαζομένων φαντάζομαι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ τολμούσαν να δώσουν δωρέαν... Όχι σήμερα...


Yπάρχουν φόβοι για την διεθνή οικονομία, αλλά δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεσαι. Η οικονομία της Ελληνικής χαβούζας είναι που κατέρρευσε. Στις άλλες χώρες η ζωή συνεχίζεται, αυτή την στιγμή κανονικά. Το μπουζουκιστάν δεν είναι ενδεικτικό του τί συμβαίνει στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.

----------


## gds

> edit:  για δυο χρονια λεει...
> edit2: και απο οσο βλεπω θα εχει και μονιμα ανοιχτο το wifi  , αυτο μου βαζει δευτερες σκεψεις  για το αν αξιζει η επιπλεον  ακτινοβολια  που θα δεχτω


Αυτό με το μόνιμα ανοιχτό wifi είναι εντελώς χαζό γιατί έχεις απώλειες με την ασύρματη σύνδεση, άρα συμπεριλαμβάνει και άλλους παράγοντες, αχρείαστους.

----------


## drfear

> Αυτό με το μόνιμα ανοιχτό wifi είναι εντελώς χαζό γιατί έχεις απώλειες με την ασύρματη σύνδεση, άρα συμπεριλαμβάνει και άλλους παράγοντες, αχρείαστους.


θα εχει ανοιχτο wifi  οχι για να σου παρεχει ασυρματη ζευξη αλλα για να κανει ελεγχους σε γειτονικα ασυρματα δικτυα... αρα και θα σε ακτινοβολει και δε θα σου παρεχει προσβαση (και αρα πρεπει να ανοιξεις το wifi   του ρουτερ σου αν θες ασυρματο..). διπλασια ακτινοβολια + αναξιοπιστη μετρηση αφου τα data  του ασυρματου του ρουτερ δεν θα καταγραφονται στην κινηση που μετρα το TP-Link

----------


## gds

Πως να ελέγχει τα γειτονικά δίκτυα...; Λίγο κουλό μου ακούγεται..

----------


## emeliss

> Πως να ελέγχει τα γειτονικά δίκτυα...; Λίγο κουλό μου ακούγεται..


Το κουτάκι που σου δίνουν συνδέεται ενσύρματα με το ρούτερ σου. Οι ενσύρματες συσκευές πέφτουν στο κουτάκι. Μπορεί επομένως να δει πότε το δίκτυο στο ενσύρματο κομμάτι είναι σε αδράνεια και να πάρει τότε μέτρηση. Όμως μπορεί κάποιες συσκευές να συνδέονται στο ρούτερ ασύρματα. Γι'αυτό το κουτάκι έχει και ασύρματο και βλέπει πότε υπάρχει κινητικότητα ώστε να μην πάρει μέτρηση.




> Και εγω δηλωσα συμμετοχη. Ειμαι αρκετα περιεργος για τα αποτελεσματα που θα προκυψουν. Ξερουμε ποσο καιρο θα διαρκεσει η ερευνα?
> 
> edit:  για δυο χρονια λεει...





> Πόσο θα διαρκέσει το πρόγραμμα?
> Το πρόγραμμα είναι σχεδιασμένο να διαρκέσει τρία χρόνια – κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων η κοινότητα θα παρακολουθήσει την ανάπτυξη ταχύτερων ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων για να διασφαλιστεί ότι η όποια επένδυση θα έχει αποτελεσματικούς στόχους.

----------


## Tiven

Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω κόσμο να φωνάζει για την επικίνδυνη ακτινοβολία του Wi-Fi αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως ο ίδιος αυτός κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί το κινητό και τις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές στο σπίτι μια χαρά.

Δήλωσα και εγώ συμμετοχή.

Δηλαδή απλά θα βάζουμε τις συσκευές μας πάνω σε αυτό κάτι σαν switch; Δεν αλλάζουμε router/modem κλπ
Αν είναι έτσι, πολύ καλό

----------


## gds

Κάτσε ρε φίλε, γιατί να μην φωνάζουνε... Όλες οι ακτινοβολίες όταν βαράνε μόνιμα δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.
Εγώ όταν πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει ανοιχτό το ασύρματο και αράζουμε, με πιάνει το κεφάλι. Πως το εξηγείς αυτό; Να φταίει το feng shui αποκλείεται  :Razz: . Το ίδιο παθαίνω όταν έχω ανοιχτό και το δικό μου. (Για μικρές αποστάσει μιλάω, να βρίσκομαι στα 2-3 μέτρα του)

----------


## frap

> θα εχει ανοιχτο wifi  οχι για να σου παρεχει ασυρματη ζευξη αλλα για να κανει ελεγχους σε γειτονικα ασυρματα δικτυα... αρα και θα σε ακτινοβολει και δε θα σου παρεχει προσβαση (και αρα πρεπει να ανοιξεις το wifi   του ρουτερ σου αν θες ασυρματο..). διπλασια ακτινοβολια + αναξιοπιστη μετρηση αφου τα data  του ασυρματου του ρουτερ δεν θα καταγραφονται στην κινηση που μετρα το TP-Link


Θα το έχει ανοιχτό. Δε θα "μιλά" στο wifi, απλά θα "ακούει". Πρόσθετη ακτινοβολία 0.
Το TP-Link δε κάνει μετρήσεις με το δικό σου traffic αλλά με αυτό που παράγει το ίδιο... όταν εσύ δε χρησιμοποιείς τη γραμμή σου. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο faq τους...

----------


## blade_

ωραια..θα μπορουμε να κραξουμε ελευθερα μετα  :Laughing:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εφόσον ζητάει τα στοιχεία στα ελληνικά, γιατί να θέλει να τα γράψουμε με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες?
Μου φαίνεται κουφό.  :Whistle:

----------


## keysmith

ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα αλλα θα προτιμήσω να δώ τα αποτελέσματά του από το να συμμετέχω!! 

Να πω και μια θεωρία συνωμοσίας (τωρα μου ήρθε lol  :Razz: ) *είναι σχέδιο να γεμίσουν την ευρώπη με backdoored routers που σε συγκεκριμένη στιγμή θα επιτεθούν σε δυτικά συστήματα λειτουργόντας σαν ενας στρατός από Bots (hardware botnet)*. Στην καλύτερη καταγράφουν πληροφορίες (passwords/logins) και τα στέλνουν στην μαμά Κίνα  :Smile:   :Worthy:  

Καλά τους κατάλαβα  :Whistle:

----------


## Papados

Δήλωσα κι εγώ. Το θέμα είναι ότι όσα αποτελέσματα και να βγούνε, στο άμεσο μελλον δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι στην χώρα μας.

----------


## DaveMurray

> ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα αλλα θα προτιμήσω να δώ τα αποτελέσματά του από το να συμμετέχω!!


Μα και να έδινες συμμετοχή, θα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να επιλεγόσουν. Όχι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει η φάτσα σου, απλά γιατί οι 10.000 χιλιάδες ανθρώποι που θα πάρουν συμμετοχή, ανάμεσα σε τόσες χώρες σε όλη την ευρώπη, και με τις συμμετοχές να γίνεται χαμός, είναι λιγάκι....δύσκολο...

Επίσης, δεν ξέρουμε καν, πως θα γίνει η διαδικασία επιλογής... Δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να συμμετάσχω, όχι γιατί δεν θέλω, ούτε γιατί πιστεύω πως ο σκοπός είναι κακός. Είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο να σε επιλέξουν...

----------


## gravis

πολυ παλιοτερα πριν 5 χρονια, ειχε κανει κατι αντοιστιχο η ΔΕΗ με την ρυθμιστικη αρχη ενεργειας, για να μετρησουν τα ποιοτικα χαρακτιριστικα του ρευματος, μπηκα στο προγραμμα, μου βαλανε μια συσκευη διπλα απο το ρολοι τις ΔΕΗ, η οποια μεχρι και σημερα ετσι παρεμεινε. Ουτε ξερω αν λειτουργει η οχι, δεν με ενημερωσαν ποτε για τις μετρησεις, προσπαθησα στο παρελθον να ερθω σε επαφη μαζι τους να δω αν "ζουν" αλλα δηλωναν αγνοια για το ποτε θα παρουν μετρησεις το αν θα μου τις στειλουν, το αν τελικα θα διορθωθει τιποτα απο το δικτυο τις ΔΕΗ κλπ. 
Ελπιζω αυτο με την adsl να μην καταληξη το ιδιο μουφα.

----------


## marcus1

> πολυ παλιοτερα πριν 5 χρονια, ειχε κανει κατι αντοιστιχο η ΔΕΗ με την ρυθμιστικη αρχη ενεργειας, για να μετρησουν τα ποιοτικα χαρακτιριστικα του ρευματος, μπηκα στο προγραμμα, μου βαλανε μια συσκευη διπλα απο το ρολοι τις ΔΕΗ, η οποια μεχρι και σημερα ετσι παρεμεινε. Ουτε ξερω αν λειτουργει η οχι, δεν με ενημερωσαν ποτε για τις μετρησεις, προσπαθησα στο παρελθον να ερθω σε επαφη μαζι τους να δω αν "ζουν" αλλα δηλωναν αγνοια για το ποτε θα παρουν μετρησεις το αν θα μου τις στειλουν, το αν τελικα θα διορθωθει τιποτα απο το δικτυο τις ΔΕΗ κλπ. 
> Ελπιζω αυτο με την adsl να μην καταληξη το ιδιο μουφα.


Εκείνοι ήταν *Έλληνες*, αυτοί είναι ξένοι. Μεγάλη διαφορά, καθώς, ως γνωστόν, οι κουτόφραγκοι είναι πρόβατα, και έχουν την ανόητη ψευδαίσθηση πως όταν τους πληρώνουν για μια δουλειά, έχουν την υποχρέωση να την φέρουν σε πέρας. Δεν είναι μάγκες και καραμπουζουκλήδες που "ζουν την ζωή" σαν τους ελληνάρες.

----------


## blade_

αλλο ΔΕΗ ,αλλο ευρωπαικη επιτροπη...

----------


## st3lios

> Κάτσε ρε φίλε, γιατί να μην φωνάζουνε... Όλες οι ακτινοβολίες όταν βαράνε μόνιμα δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.
> Εγώ όταν πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει ανοιχτό το ασύρματο και αράζουμε, με πιάνει το κεφάλι. Πως το εξηγείς αυτό; Να φταίει το feng shui αποκλείεται . Το ίδιο παθαίνω όταν έχω ανοιχτό και το δικό μου. (Για μικρές αποστάσει μιλάω, να βρίσκομαι στα 2-3 μέτρα του)


 :Smile:  
μαλλον μιλας για Electromagnetic hypersensitivity

----------


## gds

> μαλλον μιλας για Electromagnetic hypersensitivity


Ναι ρε φίλε, ωραίος. Δεν το είχα ψάξει το θέμα παραπάνω.  :Respekt:

----------


## Zer0c00L

επισης και εγω δηλωσα συμμετοχη.

----------


## darax

Τα αποτελέσματα θα έχουν πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον όταν ανακοινωθούν ...

----------


## satiros

γραφτικα επισης μακαρι να βγαινει κατι καλο απο αυτο για την χρηση ιντερνετ

----------


## Tiven

> Εκείνοι ήταν *Έλληνες*, αυτοί είναι ξένοι. Μεγάλη διαφορά, καθώς, ως γνωστόν, οι κουτόφραγκοι είναι πρόβατα, και έχουν την ανόητη ψευδαίσθηση πως όταν τους πληρώνουν για μια δουλειά, έχουν την υποχρέωση να την φέρουν σε πέρας. Δεν είναι μάγκες και καραμπουζουκλήδες που "ζουν την ζωή" σαν τους ελληνάρες.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Θεός

----------


## emeliss

Πάντως δεν θα είναι εύκολο να μείνεις συνεπής απέναντι στο πρόγραμμα για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια.

----------


## gds

> Πάντως δεν θα είναι εύκολο να μείνεις συνεπής απέναντι στο πρόγραμμα για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια.


Άμα μου πληρώνουν την γραμμή όταν δεν θα έχω να φάω, μια χαρά συνεπής θα είμαι.

----------


## kage

που ξερετε οτι δεν θα δωσουν τις ip σας+logs για πειρατεια κτλ?

----------


## grayden

> που ξερετε οτι δεν θα δωσουν τις ip σας+logs για πειρατεια κτλ?


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνουν.

----------


## marcus1

> που ξερετε οτι δεν θα δωσουν τις ip σας+logs για πειρατεια κτλ?


Το ξέρω επειδή ξεκαθαρίζει ότι "*δεν συγκεντρώνουμε προσωπικές πληροφορίες σχετικές με επίσκεψη ιστοσελίδων που διέρχονται μέσα από τη συσκευή.* Το Whitebox ελέγχει τη χρήση από εσάς του εύρους συχνοτήτων για να αποφασίσει εάν θα αναβάλλει ή όχι τους ελέγχους, για παράδειγμα, αν κατεβάζετε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο, έτσι ώστε να αποφευχθούν παραποιημένα αποτελέσματα. " 

Το λέει απολύτως ξεκάθαρα, και να κάνουν κάτι διαφορετικό θα τους εξέθετε σε πολυδάπανες μηνύσεις και ακόμα πιο ακριβές αποζημιώσεις. Το νομικό σύστημα της πολιτισμένης Δύσης δεν είναι Μπουζουκιστάν/Ελληνιστάν.

----------


## psyxakias

Το όνομα πως ακριβώς τους ήρθε; Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα βλέποντας "Sam knows" ήταν "Uncle Sam knows" που ευνοεί σενάρια συνομωσίας, παρακολούθησης κλπ. Προσωπικά πάντως δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν να έχω εν γνώση μου ένα router που προφανώς θα παρακολουθεί την κίνησή του δικτύου μου (LAN/WAN) για.. ερευνητικούς σκοπούς (πχ να βλέπει πότε είμαι idle) και να ανεβοκατεβάζει μεγάλο αριθμό δεδομένων σε τυχαίες χρονικές στιγμές.

Ίσως εάν το firmware του είναι open-source και δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα να μείωνε τις επιφυλάξεις μου, χωρίς και πάλι να αποκλείεται παρακολούθηση με χρήση κάποιου προγραμματισμένου chipset. Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει τέτοια πρόθεση πλήρης δημοσιοποίησης του κώδικα του συγκεκριμένου router για να είναι πιο διαφανής η όλη διαδικασία;




> Θα το προτιμούσε σε μορφή λογισμικού θα υπήρχε και απόλυτος έλεγχος από τον χρήστη.


Η χρήση ενός router είναι πιο αξιόπιστος τρόπος για να γίνουν σωστές μετρήσεις που δε θα επηρεάζονται ανάλογα το λειτουργικό, τις ρυθμίσεις και τα προβλήματα ενός Η/Υ, αν συνδέεται ο Η/Υ ασύρματα, αν κατεβάζει κλπ... διότι πολύ απλά θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να "τρέξει" τα test μόνο όταν είναι idle η γραμμή.

Αρκεί βέβαια να έχει ο συνδρομητής αποκλειστικά μόνο αυτό συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο ADSL modem, διότι απ'ότι κατάλαβα το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι και ADSL modem. Θα ήταν ωραία να είναι και modem ώστε να καταγράφει και ADSL στατιστικά, errors κλπ αλλά πιθανόν να υπήρχε θέμα καθώς μερικοί πάροχοι δεν επιτρέπουν άλλα modems. Ακόμα και έτσι θα δώσει ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για την απόδοση των παρόχων πιστεύω.

----------


## grovolis

δήλωσα και εγώ για να δούνε ότι είμαι σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους τις πρωτεύουσας και οι ταχύτητες είναι στον πάτο!

----------


## aanas

> θα δηλώσω και εγω...  να δούνε τα χάλια μας 3χρόνια τώρα μας έχουν στα 2Μbps γιατί Ελλάδα είναι και η επαρχία.


2Μbps γιατί Ελλάδα είναι και η Πεντέλη

----------


## pmamatsis

Παιδιά καλημέρα και από εμένα,
   είδα την είδηση αυτή εχτές αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να απαντήσω στο thread. Χμ.....καλή προσπάθεια αλλά.....ΠΟΛΥ "black-box" η όλη υπόθεση. Επίσης όπως είπε και πιο πρίν ένας άλλος φίλος, και ποιός μας λέει ότι δεν μαζεύουν ΚΑΙ στατιστικά στοιχεία για το τι βλέπουμε καθώς και το τι κατευάζουμε ;;; Είναι καλή η προσπάθεια αλλά σαν να είναι λίγο "περίεργο" το ότι γίνεται τώρα με όλα αυτά που γίνονται σε όλο τον κόσμο ( παγκοσμιοποίηση ). Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε το ότι οι ISP μας κάνουν packet throttling !!!

Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς,
Πάνος.

----------


## grayden

Αν το κάνουν αποδείξτε το, κάντε μια μήνυση και μετά σας εγγυώμαι ότι θα πάρετε και την ferrari που ονειρευόσασταν.

----------


## Tiven

> Επίσης όπως είπε και πιο πρίν ένας άλλος φίλος, και ποιός μας λέει ότι δεν μαζεύουν ΚΑΙ στατιστικά στοιχεία για το τι βλέπουμε καθώς και το τι κατευάζουμε ;;; .


Γιατί αυτό το κάνουν έτσι και αλλιώς και χωρίς κουτί  :Smile:

----------


## Agent_

Καλή η έρευνα αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει κανένα όφελος στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## silegav

> και ποιός μας λέει ότι δεν μαζεύουν ΚΑΙ στατιστικά στοιχεία για το τι βλέπουμε καθώς και το τι κατευάζουμε ;;


Ακόμα και αν μαζεύουν και τέτοια στοιχεία, εγώ προσωπικά δε βλέπω κάτι κακό. Ας δουν και επισκεψιμότητες (και τώρα τη βλέπουν τα site που επισκέπτεσαι) και τι κάνεις, αλλά όχι ποιός είσαι. Τώρα αν εσύ από το pc σου κατεβάζεις κάθε μέρα 20ΤΒ πειρατικό λογισμικό, 15 ταινίες και βλέπεις παράνομα feeds, ε καλό είναι να μη το βάλεις το κουτάκι γιατί μετά θα κατηγορείς αυτό που θα σε ψάχνει η Δίωξη  :Smile: 

Εγώ πάντως το ψήνω..δεν αποκλείεται να το σκάσω το κουτάκι  :Smile:

----------


## manolog3

Σε αυτο το project αντικαθιστας το router σου και δουλευεις με αυτο ή το ριχνεις πανω στο ηδη υπαρχων και απλα στελνει τις μετρησεις που παιρνει?

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Γράφτηκα και γω...

----------


## nm96027

> Σε αυτο το project αντικαθιστας το router σου και δουλευεις με αυτο ή το ριχνεις πανω στο ηδη υπαρχων και απλα στελνει τις μετρησεις που παιρνει?


Απλά το ρίχνεις πάνω στο υπάρχον.

----------


## gds

Μου ήρθε σήμερα email ότι πληρώ τις προϋποθέσεις, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι spam.

----------


## thanoolhs

> Μου ήρθε σήμερα email ότι πληρώ τις προϋποθέσεις, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι spam.


+1 και εμενα!! :Thinking:

----------


## 21706

Σας έστειλαν κάποια φόρμα να συμπληρώσετε;
Τι στοιχεία ζητάνε;

----------


## thanoolhs

> Σας έστειλαν κάποια φόρμα να συμπληρώσετε;
> Τι στοιχεία ζητάνε;


Τηλεφωνο,ονοματεπώνυμο   ,διεύθυνση και σου κανουν και ενα speed τεστ :Smile:

----------


## gds

> Σας έστειλαν κάποια φόρμα να συμπληρώσετε;
> Τι στοιχεία ζητάνε;


Μας έστειλαν να συμπληρώσουμε φόρμα. Το λινκ είναι έγκυρο, αλλά ο αποστολέας δεν έχει email της μορφής @samknows.eu  και εκεί σκαλώνω. Ζητάει ένα speedtest καθώς και διεύθυνση, πόλη και χώρα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι στο ΄συνδεσμο που ανοίγω έχει ήδη κάποια στοιχεία μου.

----------


## thanoolhs

> Μας έστειλαν να συμπληρώσουμε φόρμα. Το λινκ είναι έγκυρο, αλλά ο αποστολέας δεν έχει email της μορφής @samknows.eu  και εκεί σκαλώνω. Ζητάει ένα speedtest καθώς και διεύθυνση, πόλη και χώρα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι στο ΄συνδεσμο που ανοίγω έχει ήδη κάποια στοιχεία μου.


Εγω το συμπληρωσα :Thinking: 
Αυτα τα στοιχεια ειναι οταν ειχες προτοσυμπληρωσει την αιτηση...
Τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο ειναι σαν έγκριση.

----------


## gds

Βασικά έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς και από πλευράς εγκυρότητας του όλου mail, αλλά και στο ότι εγώ πχ είμαι φοιτητής, αλλά σε λιγότερο από 2 χρόνια θα έχω τελειώσει.. οπότε τι θα γίνει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Εντάξει διάβασα τους όρους.

Θάνο στο County / Province τι έβαλες;

----------


## thanoolhs

Oριστε το email!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92158

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92159

----------


## DESTR0YER

Μου ήρθε και εμένα αυτό το e-mail παιδιά.

----------


## gds

Στο County / Province τι βάζετε ρε παιδιά; Αφού ήδη έχουμε δηλώσει Ελλάδα..

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Στο County / Province τι βάζετε ρε παιδιά; Αφού ήδη έχουμε δηλώσει Ελλάδα..


Δεν λέει country=χώρα. Λέει county=κομητεία / province=επαρχία.


Εγώ έβαλα Πανόραμα π.χ.

----------


## gds

> Δεν λέει country=χώρα. Λέει county=κομητεία / province=επαρχία.
> 
> 
> Εγώ έβαλα Πανόραμα π.χ.


Ααα ούτε που το πρόσεξα... Εγώ θα βάλω πάλι την πόλη.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Βασικά Δήμο ζητάει στο county.

----------


## cmaniac

Ήρθε και σε εμένα το mail..  :Smile: 

Μάλλον θα απαντήσω αργότερα ή αύριο.

----------


## drfear

Και σε εμενα ηρθε, αλλα τελικα εκανα unsubscribe για τους λογους του μονιμα ανοιχτου wifi...

----------


## nnn

Εγώ έστειλα ήδη απάντηση.

----------


## Tsene

Το παρέλαβα και εγώ το mail.

----------


## balander

Εμένα γιατί γράφει



```
 Installation Address
Aaaaaaa 1
```

σε όλα ειναι Αααααααα αχχαααχαχα 

Επίσης 



```
Your connection speed is:
0.79 Mbps
```

καμια σχέση ....

----------


## goku

μου ήρθε και μένα, μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## tolis13

μου ηρθε και μενα το email...

----------


## alex24

Μου ηρθε και εμενα εστειλα απαντηση αναμενουμε

----------


## tolis13

παντως το email ηρθε απο σερβερ της ολλανδιας.εκει ανηκει το vrest.com.το ρουτερ αξιζει μονο 23ευρω...

----------


## DaveMurray

Που το ξέρεις....; Γνωρίζεις κάτι...;

Διότι από το video installation που δείχνουν, το router αυτό, το μοντέλο του, δεν κάνει 23 ευρώ... :Whistle: 




> Βασικά Δήμο ζητάει στο county.


Πως γίνεται να ζητάει "δήμο" στο county? όταν δίπλα έχει και το Province...? Πως γίνεται να σου ζητάει να βάλεις τον δήμο 2 φορές, αφού ζητάει και.... Town κάπου; (νομίζω αν θυμάμαι)  :Razz: 

Εγώ έβαλα County / Province, Attiki  :Razz:  γιατί λογικά το Province είναι νομός/επαρχία (περιφέρεια πλέον  :Razz: )

(anyway, λίγη σημασία έχει αυτό χεχε θα σας βρούν αν σας επιλέξουν για να σας το στείλουν, μην ανησυχείτε  :Razz: )

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Το έλαβα και εγώ χτες το απόγευμα, αλλά περιμένω να πάω σπίτι για να τρέξω το τεστ που λέει.
Εκτός αν δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο και το κάνω από την δουλειά.
Τι λέτε?Η μέτρηση που κάνουν μπορεί να επηρεάσει σε κάτι?

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Και σε μένα ήρθε και απάντησα.  :Smile: 




> Thank you for submitting your details. We will be selecting panelists in the next 14-21 days, and we will contact you via email if you have been successful.

----------


## vasiliou

> Και σε μένα ήρθε και απάντησα.  			Αρχικό μήνυμα από SamKnows
> Thank you for submitting your details. We will be selecting panelists in the next 14-21 days, and we will contact you via email if you have been successful.


Μια απο τα ίδια και εδώ...

----------


## karetsos

moi aussi...

----------


## hmtykabatzas

ηρθε και σε μένα, αν και έχω μια απορία... εγώ φτάνω ταχύτητα στα downloads μου 2mbyte/sec (παλιά ήταν 2,5mb, τι κ... που ήταν) καθαρά και σταθερά, μήπως έχω καλα αποτελέσματα και με το τεστ αυτό και δεν συνεισφέρω στη γενική δραματική εικόνα στης ελλάδας? μόνο τα "ping" με διάφορους server είναι ένα μειονέκτημα που πιστεύω έχω, σημαντικό όμως ε?

----------


## 21706

> ηρθε και σε μένα, αν και έχω μια απορία... εγώ φτάνω ταχύτητα στα downloads μου 2mbyte/sec (παλιά ήταν 2,5mb, τι κ... που ήταν) καθαρά και σταθερά, μήπως έχω καλα αποτελέσματα και με το τεστ αυτό και δεν συνεισφέρω στη γενική δραματική εικόνα στης ελλάδας? μόνο τα "ping" με διάφορους server είναι ένα μειονέκτημα που πιστεύω έχω, σημαντικό όμως ε?


Λες να μην πάρουμε την 6η δόση επειδή έχεις 2mbyte/sec;

----------


## hmtykabatzas

> Λες να μην πάρουμε την 6η δόση επειδή έχεις 2mbyte/sec;



πιθανό, είμαι γρουσούζης τελευταία....  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## l3ft3r1s

Εγώ πλέον έχω αποδεχτεί και τα terms, και περιμένω αποστολή της συσκευής τις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες...

----------


## DaveMurray

Σε επίλεξαν δλδ...; Αποδέχτηκες τα terms ; Δλδ... ;

----------


## stavata

Και σε μένα το ίδιο.
Μένει να κάνω αποδοχή των όρων και θα μου στείλουν το μηχανάκι μετά.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ρε παιδιά, ποιά αποδοχή όρων...; Δεν σας ήρθε το κλασικό mail που ήρθε σε όλους...; Σας ήρθε και δεύτερο mail ; Αν ναι περιγράψτε τι λέει, αν όχι, στο πρώτο mail ΔΕΝ λέει πουθενά αν τελικά θα επιλεχθείτε, ένα link υπάρχει για να γίνει κάποιο ενδεικτικό speedtest και να συμπληρώσετε τα στοιχεία σας, ώστε με την μέθοδο επιλογής τους (που δεν την ξέρουμε) τύχει και επιλεχθείτε, να έχουν τα στοιχεία σας για να σας αποστείλουν τον εξοπλισμό για τις μετρήσεις...

----------


## NetM

Και εγώ μόλις αποδέχτηκα τους όρους. Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## gds

Και εμένα μου ήρθε.. 



> Dear George
> 
> Thank you for volunteering to participate in the SamKnows Broadband Performance Measurement Study, in association with the European Commission.
> 
> We now have all your relevant ISP details and you're just the kind of person we're looking for, and would like to welcome you to the SamKnows Broadband Community!
> 
> If you would like to confirm your participation in the study, please read and agree to the study's Terms & Conditions. Upon acceptance of these Terms & Conditions, we will dispatch a Whitebox in 10-14 days.
> 
> We've said it before, and we really do mean it - thank you for your support. Through your participation in this study, you can play a part in changing the face of European broadband.
> ...

----------


## NetM

> Ρε παιδιά, ποιά αποδοχή όρων...; Δεν σας ήρθε το κλασικό mail που ήρθε σε όλους...; Σας ήρθε και δεύτερο mail ; Αν ναι περιγράψτε τι λέει, αν όχι, στο πρώτο mail ΔΕΝ λέει πουθενά αν τελικά θα επιλεχθείτε, ένα link υπάρχει για να γίνει κάποιο ενδεικτικό speedtest και να συμπληρώσετε τα στοιχεία σας, ώστε με την μέθοδο επιλογής τους (που δεν την ξέρουμε) τύχει και επιλεχθείτε, να έχουν τα στοιχεία σας για να σας αποστείλουν τον εξοπλισμό για τις μετρήσεις...


Μετά το mail με το speedtest, σου έρχεται και άλλο mail εάν επιλεγείς!





> Και εμένα μου ήρθε..


Αυτό ήρθε και σε μένα..

----------


## DaveMurray

Μάλιστα, δεν το είχα δει το mail, ήταν στα junks  :Razz: 

Ο αδερφός μου ένα τετράγωνο μακριά από εμένα, θα υποστεί το πείραμα για 2 χρόνια  :Razz:  ---> δεν το ξέρει ακόμα, θα του το πω  :Razz:

----------


## NetM

> Μάλιστα, δεν το είχα δει το mail, ήταν στα junks 
> 
> Ο αδερφός μου ένα τετράγωνο μακριά από εμένα, θα υποστεί το πείραμα για 2 χρόνια  ---> δεν το ξέρει ακόμα, θα του το πω


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## gds

> Μάλιστα, δεν το είχα δει το mail, ήταν στα junks 
> 
> Ο αδερφός μου ένα τετράγωνο μακριά από εμένα, θα υποστεί το πείραμα για 2 χρόνια  ---> δεν το ξέρει ακόμα, θα του το πω


χαχα το πειραματόζωο ξέρω γω...

----------


## DaveMurray

πάντως οι οδηγίες που δίνουν νομίζω αν τα λέω σωστά είναι ελλιπής....




> 1. Remove the Whitebox and accessories from the box. The box should include:
>     A. 1x TP-Link router (model varies)
>     B. 1x Ethernet cable
>     C. 1-3x wireless antennae (varies with model)
>     D. Power supply
>     E. Instruction & information sheet
>     2. Attach the antennae to the back of the Whitebox.
>     3. Connect the Ethernet cable to the port marked "WAN" on the rear of the Whitebox.
>     4. Connect the other end of the Ethernet cable to a spare port on your broadband router.
> ...


Ξεχάσαν να πούν/γράψουν πως θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί στο υπάρχων *modem/router* να λειτουργεί "as bridge".... Πως θα το ξέρει το modem/router ότι θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο η "modem" λειτουργία του και όχι και η "router" ; Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και σε μένα ήρθε το 2ο.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κανείς που δήλωσε συμμετοχή και δεν επιλέχτηκε..

Βλέπω το router στο videaki και μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει 3 κεραίες.Τι ακτινοβολία θα βγάζει άραγε???Λιανική πόσο έχει αυτό?

........Auto merged post: RASTAVIPER πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> πάντως οι οδηγίες που δίνουν νομίζω αν τα λέω σωστά είναι ελλιπής....
> 
> 
> 
> Ξεχάσαν να πούν/γράψουν πως θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί στο υπάρχων *modem/router* να λειτουργεί "as bridge".... Πως θα το ξέρει το modem/router ότι θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο η "modem" λειτουργία του και όχι και η "router" ; Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος...


Για να μην το αναφέρουν, θα πει ότι το ρούτερ έρχεται προσεταρισμένο για την δουλειά που πρέπει και αρκεί απλά η σύνδεση.

----------


## goku

μου ήρθε και μένα 2ο mail, yeaaa.

----------


## balander

Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.


Δεν μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω το ασύρματο να μην τρώω στην μάπα την ακτινοβολία; (εαν δεν συνδέσω τις κεραιες, κατι δεν είναι και αυτο; )

----------


## Koala_

Και σε μένα μία απο τα ίδια... Αναμένουμε το "λευκόκουτο"!

----------


## dancerman

βασικα αναφερει οτι ο account holder της συνδεσης πρεπει να ειναι και αυτος που θα παρει μερος στο προγραμμα. Βλεπω οτι καποιοι δεν ειστε και μηπως χρειαζεται προσοχη απο το να ειναι πειραματοζωα αλλοι δικοι σας?

Εγω παντως στο δευτερο εμαιλ πατησα decline οι οροι δε μου αρεσαν και βεβαια εφοσον δε σου μενει το ρουτερ μετα το τελος της δοκιμης ας το κρατησουνε για τη παρτι τους. Δε γινετε να πληρωνεις ρευμα να τρως ακτινοβολια και να εχουν απαιτηση να τους το δωσεις πισω, εγω πειραματοζωο δε γινομαι παντως και εκτος απο αυτο τα προσωπικα δεδομενα δε ξερω τι γυρω θα κανουνε μεσω αυτου κουτιου κατι που το παρεβλεψα μεχρι τωρα αλλα με τους υπολοιπους ορους που διαβασα λεω ας το εχουν οι αλλοι οχι εγω.

----------


## nnn

Τώρα το είδα και εγώ πως επιλέχθηκα  :Razz:

----------


## Koala_

> βασικα αναφερει οτι ο account holder της συνδεσης πρεπει να ειναι και αυτος που θα παρει μερος στο προγραμμα. Βλεπω οτι καποιοι δεν ειστε και μηπως χρειαζεται προσοχη απο το να ειναι πειραματοζωα αλλοι δικοι σας?
> 
> Εγω παντως στο δευτερο εμαιλ πατησα decline οι οροι δε μου αρεσαν και _βεβαια εφοσον δε σου μενει το ρουτερ μετα το τελος της δοκιμης ας το κρατησουνε για τη παρτι τους._ Δε γινετε να πληρωνεις ρευμα να τρως ακτινοβολια και να εχουν απαιτηση να τους το δωσεις πισω, εγω πειραματοζωο δε γινομαι παντως και εκτος απο αυτο τα προσωπικα δεδομενα δε ξερω τι γυρω θα κανουνε μεσω αυτου κουτιου κατι που το παρεβλεψα μεχρι τωρα αλλα με τους υπολοιπους ορους που διαβασα λεω ας το εχουν οι αλλοι οχι εγω.



Τι γίνεται με το SamKnows Whitebox στο τέλος του προγράμματος;
Στο τέλος του προγράμματος, μπορείτε να κρατήσετε το Whitebox για προσωπική χρήση.

........Auto merged post: Koala_ πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω το ασύρματο να μην τρώω στην μάπα την ακτινοβολία; (εαν δεν συνδέσω τις κεραιες, κατι δεν είναι και αυτο; )


Απο το FAQ.



> Παρέχει το Whitebox ασύρματο δίκτυο;
> Όχι. Στο ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα, το Whitebox δεν παρέχει ασύρματο δίκτυο. Οι ασύρματες δυνατότητες της συσκευής χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για να καταγράφουν παθητικά την κυκλοφορία στα κοντινά ασύρματα δίκτυα, για να διασφαλίζεται ότι δεν γίνονται έλεγχοι όταν η γραμμή είναι ενεργή.

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ σήμερα είδα το πρώτο mail και σήμερα απάντησα. Λέτε να άργησα;  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

> Εγώ σήμερα είδα το πρώτο mail και σήμερα απάντησα. Λέτε να άργησα;


Εσύ δεν θα πάρεις  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Σνιφ κλαψ  :Crying:

----------


## nnn

@#@ λόγω NDA δεν θα μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ  :Laughing:

----------


## Seitman

Τη βρήκα τη λύση... 

Private νήμα μόνο για τους συμμετέχοντες  :Laughing:  


*Spoiler:*




			Καλά, καλά μη βαράτε  :Sneer:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Thank you for volunteering to participate in the SamKnows Broadband Performance Measurement Study, in association with the European Commission.
> 
> We now have all your relevant ISP details and you're just the kind of person we're looking for, and would like to welcome you to the SamKnows Broadband Community!
> 
> If you would like to confirm your participation in the study, please read and agree to the study's Terms & Conditions. Upon acceptance of these Terms & Conditions, we will dispatch a Whitebox in 10-14 days.
> 
> We've said it before, and we really do mean it - thank you for your support. Through your participation in this study, you can play a part in changing the face of European broadband.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to contact us at team@samknows.com.
> ...





> Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.


 :One thumb up:  :Cool:

----------


## balander

> Απο το FAQ.


Εαν ψάχνει παθητικά για γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα πως ειναι δυνατόν να μην έχει ασύρματο δίκτυο να εκπέμπει;

----------


## emeliss

> Τι γίνεται με το SamKnows Whitebox στο τέλος του προγράμματος;
> Στο τέλος του προγράμματος, μπορείτε να κρατήσετε το Whitebox για προσωπική χρήση.


Το 2015 δηλαδή. Αν διακόψεις νωρίτερα, όπως πιθανότατα θα κάνουν πολλοί, το γυρνάς πίσω.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Εαν ψάχνει παθητικά για γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα πως ειναι δυνατόν να μην έχει ασύρματο δίκτυο να εκπέμπει;


θα το δούμε στην πράξει...

----------


## Koala_

> Το 2015 δηλαδή. Αν διακόψεις νωρίτερα, όπως πιθανότατα θα κάνουν πολλοί, το γυρνάς πίσω.


Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω ο ελάχιστος χρόνος παραμονής είναι 2 χρόνια, αλλα τουλάχιστον όπως είπες, αν δεν, το στέλνεις πίσω.

Όσο για τις "ασύρματες ικανότητες", έχω κάποιους προβληματισμούς, που ελπίζω να λυθούν μόλις έρθει το λευκοκούτι!

----------


## nnn

Από την μια "γκρινιάζουμε" για την κακή ποιότητα των συνδέσεων κλπ, από την άλλη μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα άκοπα να κάνουμε κάτι και "γκρινιάζουμε" γιατί δεν θα μας πληρώσουν ή δεν θα μας δώσουν δώρα κλπ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Από την μια "γκρινιάζουμε" για την κακή ποιότητα των συνδέσεων κλπ, από την άλλη μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα άκοπα να κάνουμε κάτι και "γκρινιάζουμε" γιατί δεν θα μας πληρώσουν ή δεν θα μας δώσουν δώρα κλπ.


+1  :One thumb up:  :Cool:

----------


## emeliss

Όντως 2 λέει. Ήμουν σίγουρος πως έγραφε 3.

----------


## mephisto

με δεχτηκαν και θα μου στειλουν το router σε 10-14 μερες. :Smile:  Τελικα πόσους απο εδω έχουν πάρει στο πρόγραμμα?Γιατι μου κανει εντυπωσει να ειναι 10.000 σε ολη  την ευρωπη και να ειμαστε τουλαχιστον 7 απο εδω...

----------


## dancerman

βασικα δεν ειναι γκρινια ειναι μια γενικη ερευνα με πολυ μικρο δειγμα που θα βγαλει οτι να ναι συμπερασματα οπως φαινετε. Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να δινε 10000 σε μια περιοχη τεστ για ενα μηνα να βγαλει συμπερασματα  και μετα σε αλλη περιοχη και παει λεγωντας, τωρα θα δει μια τριχα στον ωκεανο και θα βγουνε συμπερασματα μετα απο 3 χρονια που δε ξερουμε αν θα εχουμε λεφτα να φαμε σε λιγο και πολλα αλλα, Ενταξει καλη η προσπαθεια αλλα σιγουρα τα συμπερασματα θα ειναι λαθος στο τελος μπροστα στις εκατομυρια συνδεσεις της ευρωπης.

----------


## Ntalton

Με ενημερωσαν και εμενα πως σε 10-14 μερες θα μου στειλουν το whitebox  :Smile:

----------


## Geocheats2

Επίσης επιλέχτηκα για να συμμετάσχω

----------


## giorgisp

Και σε μένα θα στείλουν, πήρα και το 2ο e-mail  :Biggrin:

----------


## giody

Out of the thousands of applications we received to take part in the SamKnows & EU broadband study, the details you originally supplied match the type of user we're looking for.
χαχα  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

μαρεσει που δε πιστευε κανεις οτι θα παρει μερος τελικα  :Razz: 

μακαρι να βγουν χρησιμα συμπερασματα κ να καλυτερεψουν οι παροχοι...

ε ρε κ ναναι κανα σπαμ  :Crazy:

----------


## MTS

και εμενα μου ηρθε το δευτερο email

Τελικα το whitebox δεν το κραταμε στο τελος.
Ειναι κανενας που εστειλε και δεν τον δεχτηκαν?
Μην καταντησουμε μεγαλος αδερφος και με την εγκριση μας!

5. SamKnows' Property
The Whitebox and Software will remain the property of SamKnows. SamKnows may at any time ask You to return the Whitebox, which they must do within 28 days of such a request being sent. SamKnows will arrange for the Whitebox to be returned at SamKnows cost.

----------


## mephisto

οποτε ειμαστε  περιπου 10 :Thinking:  απο το forum?

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Out of the thousands of applications we received to take part in the SamKnows & EU broadband study, the details you originally supplied match the type of user we're looking for.
> χαχα


Μια απ' τα ίδια και γω  :Wink: 


Thank You!
Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.

----------


## DaveMurray

> και εμενα μου ηρθε το δευτερο email
> 
> Τελικα το whitebox δεν το κραταμε στο τελος.
> Ειναι κανενας που εστειλε και δεν τον δεχτηκαν?
> Μην καταντησουμε μεγαλος αδερφος και με την εγκριση μας!
> 
> 5. SamKnows' Property
> The Whitebox and Software will remain the property of SamKnows. SamKnows may at any time ask You to return the Whitebox, which they must do within 28 days of such a request being sent. SamKnows will arrange for the Whitebox to be returned at SamKnows cost.


το γράφει αλλού, ότι μετά το πέρας των μετρήσεων, περνάει στην δική σου κυριότητα/κατοχή...

Αυτό που γράφεις εξηγεί, ότι για το διάστημα που διενεργούνται οι μετρήσεις, η κυριότητα του μηχανήματος είναι στην SamKnows... Λογικό και φυσικό...  :Smile: 

----

Επίσης για κάποιον/κάποιους που είχαν κάποιους ενδιασμούς στο νήμα εδώ πιο πίσω.. Το firmware που θα έχει το ρουτέρι αυτό, θα είναι *full OPEN SOURCE,* και με αίτημα του συμμετεχόμενου, θα μπορεί να του αποσταλεί ο πηγαίος κώδικας του (source), όπου θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα, αν είναι γνώστης, να δει τα πάντα με λεπτομέρειες για το πως θα λειτουργεί το ρουτέρι αυτό, τι θα κάνει, πως θα το κάνει κτλ κτλ... Δεν γίνεται τίποτα στα κρυφά, και θα γνωρίζετε όλοι το τι θα κάνει, πως το κάνει, γιατί το κάνει, πότε θα το κάνει, από τι αποτελείται, τι linux kernel έχει, τι hardware έχει, ειδικά αν γνωρίζετε να διαβάζετε πηγαίο κώδικα, η αν δεν γνωρίζετε, από άλλες ιστοσελίδες που πιθανόν θα περιέχουν τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες από αυτούς που γνωρίζουν...

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Επίσης για κάποιον/κάποιους που είχαν κάποιους ενδιασμούς στο νήμα εδώ πιο πίσω.. Το firmware που θα έχει το ρουτέρι αυτό, θα είναι *full OPEN SOURCE,* και με αίτημα του συμμετεχόμενου, θα μπορεί να του αποσταλεί ο πηγαίος κώδικας του (source), όπου θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα, αν είναι γνώστης, να δει τα πάντα με λεπτομέρειες για το πως θα λειτουργεί το ρουτέρι αυτό, τι θα κάνει, πως θα το κάνει κτλ κτλ... Δεν γίνεται τίποτα στα κρυφά, και θα γνωρίζετε όλοι το τι θα κάνει, πως το κάνει, γιατί το κάνει, πότε θα το κάνει, από τι αποτελείται, τι linux kernel έχει, τι hardware έχει, ειδικά αν γνωρίζετε να διαβάζετε πηγαίο κώδικα, η αν δεν γνωρίζετε, από άλλες ιστοσελίδες που πιθανόν θα περιέχουν τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες από αυτούς που γνωρίζουν...


Ανάφερε κάπου στο site αυτό?
Με την λογική του παραπάνω κειμένου "λογικά" θα έχουμε και πρόσβαση στο GUI του router?  :Thinking:

----------


## DaveMurray

Ναι, κάπου το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου. Είτε στα email, είτε κάπου στα sites του SamKnows.... Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά το ΕΙΔΑ.... Δεν έχω κέρδος να πω ψέμματα  :Smile: 

Όσο για το Web GUI, λογικό είναι να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό, αφού τα μηχανήματα σου (υπολογιστές, laptops, netbooks, ap's,  smartphones, tablets, etc), θα συνδέονται πάνω σε αυτό, δλδ το whitebox θα αναλάβει την "routing" λειτουργία, δεν γίνεται να μην μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις... Θα ήταν εξοργιστικό να μην μπορείς να κοντρολάρεις το δικό σου δίκτυο όπως εσύ θες, η να το προστατέψεις ανάλογα με τις δικές σου ρυθμίσεις....

Αυτό πιθανολογώ...

Όσο για το πως θα γίνονται οι μετρήσεις και σε συνάρτηση της πρόσβασης στο web gui, telnet etc, ίσως limitation να είναι να μην επιτρέπεται να αλλάξεις ρυθμισεις που αφορούν τις μετρήσεις...

Έτσι το σκεπτομαι εγώ...  :Smile:

----------


## manolog3

Και εγω ειμαι ο "εκλεκτος" :P

----------


## mephisto

Ωραία αν μαζεύουμε πολλοί θα φτιάξουμε κ club θα κάνουμε πάρτυ κ τέτοια :ROFL:

----------


## gds

Πουλάω το WHITEBOX 5 ευρώ!

----------


## nnn

:Whistle:  ban σε 5 λεπτά αν ξαναδώ παρόμοια μηνύματα

----------


## bolojo

Ρε παιδία εμένα μου ήρθε το 1ο mail και απάντησα αλλά τελικά το μετάνιωσα,έκανα unsubscribe και φοβαμαι μην έρθει το δεύτερο mail. Αν έρθει τι κάνω??? Δεν το θέλω τελικά το ριμάδι :Mad:

----------


## filipoy

Και εμενα Whitebox
  Εγώ χθες είδα το πρώτο mail απάντησα.
  Και σήμερα πήρα και το 2ο e-mail. 



> Nearly there!
>   This is the final stage before we ship you the White Box. Please read and then complete form carefully.
>   Confirm your details


 Και μια ερωτήσει πως δουλεύει το βάζουμε ανάμεσα στο Router  του isp και τον H/Y, :Thinking: 
  Η κάτι άλλο τι δεδομένα θα παρακολουθεί πόσες φόρες μπήκαμε στο adslgr και .. :Thinking:

----------


## manolog3

> Ρε παιδία εμένα μου ήρθε το 1ο mail και απάντησα αλλά τελικά το μετάνιωσα,έκανα unsubscribe και φοβαμαι μην έρθει το δεύτερο mail. Αν έρθει τι κάνω??? Δεν το θέλω τελικά το ριμάδι


Στο δευτερο mail ουσιαστικα γινεται η επιβεβαιωση! Επισης ακομα και αν το δεχτεις και το παρεις, μεσα στους ορους λεει πως εισαι ελευθερος να το δωσεις πισω οποια στιγμη θες, δεν σε υποχρεωνει κανεις.

----------


## mephisto

Δηλαδή όσοι δήλωσαν τους πήραν στο προγραμμα.Περιεργα πραγματα :Thinking:

----------


## Andreaslar

Thank You!
Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.



Καλώς σας βρήκα :P

----------


## nnn

λογικά περνάει transparent την κίνηση από το router προς τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές και μόνο όταν είναι idle τρέχει το speedtest του.

----------


## gds

Στις ελληνικές "Συχνές Ερωτήσεις" παρουσιάζεται μια ασάφεια. Ο χρόνος διάρκειας. Έχει 2 αναφορές σε αυτόν. Στη μία είναι δύο χρόνια και στην άλλη τρία.

----------


## manolog3

Επισης οσοι αναρωτιεστε για το whitebox και ποιο μοντελο της TP-Link ειναι στο site αναφερει οτι




> 1x δρομολογητή TP-Link (*διάφορα μοντέλα*)
> 1-3x ασύρματες κεραίες *(ποικίλλει ανάλογα με το μοντέλο*)


Αρα οπως φαινεται δεν θα ειναι ενα συγκεκριμενο μοντελο.

----------


## dancerman

στο δευτερο εμαιλ φιλε πατα decline στους ορους οπως εκανα εγω σημερα πολυ απλο και τελειωσε. Βασικα ειναι πολυ εδω που θα μπουνε γιατι απο εδω μαθευτηκε και τρεξαμε ολοι να κανουμε αιτησεις δε νομιζω να μπει καποιος ψαχνοντας στο google για ερευνητικα προγραμματα παρα μονο οποιοι το ειδανε σε καποιο φορουμ.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Επισης οσοι αναρωτιεστε για το whitebox και ποιο μοντελο της TP-Link ειναι στο site αναφερει οτι
> 
> Αρα οπως φαινεται δεν θα ειναι ενα συγκεκριμενο μοντελο.


Δεν αναφέρει κάπου τα models αλλά φαίνονται από τα 2 installation video, βεβαία μονό στο SamKnow Router 1 Video φαίνεται το model:
Samknows Router 1Samknows Router 2

........Auto merged post: ZhenXlogic πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> στο δευτερο εμαιλ φιλε πατα decline στους ορους οπως εκανα εγω σημερα πολυ απλο και τελειωσε.


Τον λόγω που κάνατε Decline δεν ανάφερε όμως?
Φοβάστε ότι θα έχετε ένα ρουφιάνο στο σπίτι σας?  :Thinking:

----------


## dancerman

Αν και εχω γραψει προηγουμενως πρωτον τα προσωπικα δεδομενα δε ξερω πως θα χρησιμοποιηθουν ασχετα απο αυτα που αναφερονται οτι θα τηρηθουν απο τη πλευρα τους, δευτερον 2 η 3 χρονια ποσο θα ειναι εγω θα το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι μου, τριτον κατι που αμελησαν πολλοι ηταν οτι η γραμμη πρεπει να ειναι στο ονομα τους και τεταρτον μετα απο δευτερη σκεψη ειναι οτι δε θα εξαχθουν σοβαρα συμπερασματα απο το ολο εγχειρημα γιατι το δειγμα ειναι το 0,00001 % των συνδεσεων της ευρωπης επομενως τι θα εξαγουμε απο το ολο πειραμα? 
Ο σωστος τροπος θα ηταν να το κανει αυτο ανα μηνα σε καποιες μεγαλες πολεις της ευρωπης πχ για ελλαδα να κοιτουσε αθηνα θεσσαλονικη για να βγαινε σε καποιο βαθμο ενα σοβαρο συμπερασμα.

----------


## mephisto

> λογικά περνάει transparent την κίνηση από το router προς τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές και μόνο όταν είναι idle τρέχει το speedtest του.


εγω ομως που εχω ολες τις συσκευες ασυρματα,πως θα καταλαβαινει οτι χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη?Εκτος αν παιρνω ασυρματα απο το whitebox...

----------


## grayden

> εγω ομως που εχω ολες τις συσκευες ασυρματα,πως θα καταλαβαινει οτι χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη?Εκτος αν παιρνω ασυρματα απο το whitebox...


Ελέγχει παθητικά και τα ασύρματα.

----------


## nnn

> Ελέγχει παθητικά και τα ασύρματα.


ακριβώς, σκανάρει για traffic και αν δει idle τραβάει data από τον server

----------


## mephisto

ωραια,θα το δουμε κ στην πραξη,εργασιμες ωρες κ μερες λείπω οποτε μπορει ανετα να κανει τις δοκιμες του το white box.Μολις το βαλω θα κανω κ ενα τηλ στον οτε να κοιταξει κ την γραμμη μου,μηπως μπορει να κανει κ κατι καλυτερο για τον συνχρονισμο μου κ θα τους αναφερω οτι ειμαι κ σε ενα ερευνητικο προγραμμα να δω εαν θα κανει καμια διαφορα στην εξυπηρετηση. :Whistle:

----------


## Ntalton

> ωραια,θα το δουμε κ στην πραξη,εργασιμες ωρες κ μερες λείπω οποτε μπορει ανετα να κανει τις δοκιμες του το white box.Μολις το βαλω θα κανω κ ενα τηλ στον οτε να κοιταξει κ την γραμμη μου,μηπως μπορει να κανει κ κατι καλυτερο για τον συνχρονισμο μου κ θα τους αναφερω οτι ειμαι κ σε ενα ερευνητικο προγραμμα να δω εαν θα κανει καμια διαφορα στην εξυπηρετηση.


Σωωωστος! :Razz: 
Εγω παντως δεν φοβαμαι την περιπτωση του big brother, που ακομη και αν ειναι, δεν εχω τιποτα να κρυψω... :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Μολις το βαλω θα κανω κ ενα τηλ στον οτε να κοιταξει κ την γραμμη μου,μηπως μπορει να κανει κ κατι καλυτερο για τον συνχρονισμο μου κ θα τους αναφερω οτι ειμαι κ σε ενα ερευνητικο προγραμμα να δω εαν θα κανει καμια διαφορα στην εξυπηρετηση.


Αμεεεεεε, θα κάνει τρομερή διαφορά. Θα τους πιάσει μια φαγούρα στο δεξί τους.... χέρι.  :Smile:

----------


## mephisto

αν τους το πω στα Γερμανικα λες να κανει διαφορα? :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Θα σου απαντήσουν Γαλλικά  :Innocent: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ζαμάν φου  :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

Ε ομιλείτε τότε στα κινέζικα, μια.... wide γλώσσα  :Crazy: 

Tην μιλάνε και την καταλαβαίνουν.... ΟΛΟΙ  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> ωραια,θα το δουμε κ στην πραξη,εργασιμες ωρες κ μερες λείπω οποτε μπορει ανετα να κανει τις δοκιμες του το white box.Μολις το βαλω θα κανω κ ενα τηλ στον οτε να κοιταξει κ την γραμμη μου,μηπως μπορει να κανει κ κατι καλυτερο για τον συνχρονισμο μου κ θα τους αναφερω οτι ειμαι κ σε ενα ερευνητικο προγραμμα να δω εαν θα κανει καμια διαφορα στην εξυπηρετηση.


Ναι αλλά για το ενσύρματο μέρος, θα πρέπει να παρατάμε και το pc επίτηδες ανοιχτό για να κάνει τα τεστ του?
Προσωπικά όσο το έχω ανοιχτό όλο και κάτι κάνω οπότε ίντερνετ χωρίς χρήση από μένα δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## DaveMurray

Άστο το βράδυ ανοιχτό, όπου λογικά θα ξαπλώνεις να κοιμάσαι και εσύ σαν άνθρωπος. Ερευνητικό projet είναι αυτό, για καλό σκοπό (i think  :Razz: )

----------


## nnn

Μην το πάρετε στραβά δεν το γράφω κακοπροαίρετα, αλλά από μέλη του Adslgr θα περίμενα λίγο καλύτερη γνώση της λειτουργίας ενός οικιακού δικτύου.
η συνδεσμολογία του whitebox είναι
adsl modem/router--->whitebox--->ενσύρματοι clients

εφόσον το *router*  είναι Online (απαιτούμενο για το project και υποχρεωτικό, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα), δεν μας απασχολεί σε τι κατάσταση είναι οι ενσύρματοι clients, αν είναι ανοικτοί, κλειστοί, stand-by κλπ.
Το αυτό ισχύει και για τους WiFi clients που τυχόν υπάρχουν στον χώρο.

----------


## Geocheats2

Με τα τελωνεία τι παίζει θα περάσουν ή θα περιμένουμε το λευκοκούτι καιρό :Thinking:

----------


## blade_

εγω παλι δε καταλαβαινω μερικους..δλδ τι..κανουμε αιτηση για ενα σκοπο κ οταν μας επιλεξουν κανουμε την παπια επικαλουμενοι big brothers κτλ?  :Thumb down:

----------


## treli@ris

Περιμενω κι εγω το λευκοκουτι. Για να δουμε.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Με τα τελωνεία τι παίζει θα περάσουν ή θα περιμένουμε το λευκοκούτι καιρό


Το project προέρχεται από αγγλικό φορέα σε συνεγασία με άλλο ευρωπαϊκό οργανισμό.
Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι τα ρούτερ τα στέλνουν από κάποιον ευρωπαϊκό προορισμό.Οπότε λογικά δεν θα έχουμε θέμα με τελωνείο.

----------


## balander

delete plz

----------


## Seitman

Εμένα μάλλον μου έριξαν πόρτα.  :Crying: 
Δεν ήρθε 2ο mail.

----------


## grayden

> Εμένα μάλλον μου έριξαν πόρτα. 
> Δεν ήρθε 2ο mail.


Μια από τα ίδια...

----------


## koumou

Μου έστειλαν mail και ζητάνε extra information. Το σκέφτομαι... γιατί ο ΑΛΙΜΟΣ που είμαι θα τους ανατρέψει τα στατιστικά (ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ)...

----------


## nnn

Κοιτάξτε στον spam folder.

----------


## Seitman

Είναι ελεγμένος, γιατί και το πρώτο στο spam πήγε. Δε θα πέσω να πεθάνω κιόλας που δεν με "επέλεξαν".

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

> Thank you for volunteering to participate in the SamKnows Broadband Performance Measurement Study, in association with the European Commission.


Για να δούμε...

----------


## cmaniac

Thank You!
Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.

----------


## Tiven

> Thank You!
> Thank you for accepting the terms and conditions. We will dispatch a White Box within the next 10-14 days, and we will also email you a tracking number when it is in transit.


και δω πριν λίγο! νόμιζα οτι δεν με είχαν δεχθεί

καλά, τους πάντες έκαναν accept τελικά;  :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Μόλις έκανα και εγώ accept τους όρους.

----------


## frap

Μ'αρέσει που στους όρους γράφει ρητά πως σου απαγορεύει να παραδώσεις τον εξοπλισμό σε οποιονδήποτε ISP  :Razz:

----------


## kronos911

Εν αναμονή του white box και εγώ. Αρκεί να μην πέσει σε απεργίες και κολλήσει πουθενά το δέμα.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Μόλις έκανα και εγώ accept τους όρους.


τυχερέ  :Yahooooo:   :Razz: 

Κελεπούρι  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Αμ πως... Παίζουμε;  :Razz:

----------


## Papados

Μόλις ήρθε και σε μένα το e-mail και έκανα accept.

----------


## DaveMurray

Houston, we have a problem ( :Laughing: )

To δεύτερο email είχε έρθει στην ηλεκτρονική θυρίδα στις Τρι 10/18/2011 1:00 πμ, κοντεύει δλδ 14 ημέρες (σήμερα, λόγω ώρας  :Razz: ).

Μέσα στο email λέει ότι θα σας αποστείλουμε το Whitebox μέσα σε 14 ημέρες. 




> Upon acceptance of these Terms & Conditions, we will dispatch a Whitebox in 10-14 days.


Σήμερα (λόγω περασμένης ώρας  :Razz: ) συμπληρώνεται το 14ήμερο, και δεν υπάρχει ειδοποίηση για το ταχυδρομείο, ούτε έχει έρθει κάτι εδώ. 

Ρε παιδιά, λέω, μήπως λέω το 2ο mail δεν εννοεί ότι επιλέχθηκε κάποιος, αλλά "κάτι" άλλο ; Μπας και έχουμε παρανοήσει ομαδικώς...;

----------


## Seitman

Ε κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει βρε συ.

----------


## hemlock

Αραγε ειμαι ο πρωτος που του ηρθε (απο τις 16/10)?

----------


## grovolis

guyssss μου ήρθε σπίτι σήμερα το πρωί! Αν θέλετε να ανεβάσω εικόνες το απόγευμα μόλις γυρίσω από την δουλειά!!!  :Very Happy: 

........Auto merged post: hackergeo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από ότι διαβάζω στις οδηγίες, λέει ότι έχει ενσωματωμένο performance monitor unit?

----------


## nnn

για δώσε Info, με courier ή ταχυδρομείο ήρθε ?

----------


## hemlock

> για δώσε Info, με courier ή ταχυδρομείο ήρθε ?


Η συσκευασια γραφει air mail και με τον ταχυδρομο στο σπιτι...

----------


## grovolis

Royal Mail International λέει μέσα το γράμμα!

----------


## nnn

Ωραία όπου νάναι θα έρθει και εδώ.

----------


## grovolis

Πάντως δεν δουλεύει ως αυτόνομο ρούτερ. Εγώ έτσι νόμιζα.

........Auto merged post: hackergeo πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ούτε καν στις ρυθμίσεις του δεν μπορώ να μπω!

----------


## balander

Μόλις ήρθε σε εμένα. Και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου απο ποιον είναι !! Χαχαχα

----------


## nnn

Κλειστό κουτί είναι βρε παιδιά, απλά ελέγχει αν υπάρχει traffic και κάνει το test του, δεν είναι router.

----------


## grayden

Τελικά μου έστειλαν και μένα mail πριν 5 μέρες αλλά το είδα μόλις σήμερα.
Έκανα accept και αναμένω...

----------


## DaveMurray

Αν δεν είναι router, και υποχρεώνοντας σε να βάλεις τις συσκευές σου πάνω του (υπολογιστές, laptop's etc), χωρίς να σε αφήνει να μπορείς να διαχειριστείς το δίκτυο σου, με συγχωρείτε αλλά είναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ*, και προσωπικά, αν έρθει, θα το ακυρώσω για λογαριασμό του bro, και θα το στείλω πίσω...

Είναι ελεινό, και *ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΕΣ*, και.... *λαλ@@@@κες*.... (την ξέρετε την γνωστή ελληνική παροιμία ---> και κε%@@%%τας και δαρμένος)

Να συνδέσεις πάνω τα πισιά σου σου, η άλλες ethernet συσκευές, το καταλαβαίνω, για να δει μήπως υπάρχει κίνηση και να μην δουλέψει για να είναι τα στατιστικά σωστά. Ωραια μέχρι εδώ. Το Wireless ανοικτό για τον ίδιο σκοπό, πάλι καλώς, είναι για καλό.

Ε να σε φυλακίζει έτσι, έτσι ώστε να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να ρυθμίσεις το δίκτυο σου όπως ΕΣΥ θες, και να το προστατέψεις όπως ΕΣΥ νομίζεις, μην δίνοντας πρόσβαση σε ρυθμίσεις, είναι *ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ*.... 

Όχι κύριοι της ΕΕ και του SamKnows....Δεν θα συνεισφέρουμε στο....κλείδωμα σας.... *Να βρείτε άλλα κορόιδα να κάνουν την δουλειά σας....*  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Thumb down: 

Εγώ θέλω το δικό μου δίκτυο στα χέρια μου, όχι στα δικά σας...

----------


## nnn

Συνέλθετεεεεε, μπροστά από αυτό έχετε το δικό σας router.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ok..... Για να ειδούμε αν.... είναι έτσι...

Βάση των οδηγιών που δίνει για την εγκατάσταση του Whitebox από SamKnows, και βάση του Video εγκατάστασης, έφτιαξα πρόχειρα αυτό:



Έχω παρανοήσει και λέω ότι θέλω....;

----------


## nnn

Που το πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ?

Adsl modem/router μας με firewall, παραμετροποίηση κλπ ---> whitebox dumb, αφιλτράριστη κίνηση προς τα μέσα---->ethernet clients με πρόσβαση στο setup του router ΜΑΣ, στο LAN  και στο internet.

----------


## DaveMurray

Mα είπαν εδώ ότι δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στο setup του router (whitebox), πως έχεις πρόσβαση...; Εξακαλουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω, η να πιστεύω πως αρχίζω και τρελαίνομαι...

Adsl modem/router μας με firewall, παραμετροποίηση κλπ = Tου Internet, όχι των συσκευών που είναι συνδεδεμένες ΑΛΛΟΥ

whitebox dumb, αφιλτράριστη κίνηση προς τα μέσα = Ποιός είπε ότι κάποιος μπορεί να θέλει αφιλτραριστο η όχι το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο από μια συσκευή στην άλλη;

ethernet clients με πρόσβαση στο setup του router ΜΑΣ, στο LAN και στο internet = Το προβληματικό σημείο που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πως γίνεται οι ethernet clients που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο whitebox (που είναι router....η συσκευή δλδ παραπέμπει σε απλό Wireless Router) να μην έχουν φυσικά πρόσβαση σε ρυθμίσεις του whitebox όπως προαναφέρθηκε, αλλα να έχουν πρόσβαση όπως λες στο setup του δικού μας ADSL Modem/Router ; Άλλο subnet μπορεί να έχει το whitebox και άλλο το δικό μας, και σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θέλει static routing η dynamic. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ποια συσκευή τελικά είναι o ROUTER..... ;

Δεν το κάνω εξεπίτηδες, αλλά εκτός και έχω αν αρχίσει να παρανοώ και έχω πολλά λάθος στο κεφάλι μου, μου φαίνεται για κλείδωμα και εξού η γνώμη μου για περί κλειδώματος και κορόιδων....

----------


## nnn

Γυρίστε το πίσω βρε παιδιά, τι αγχώνεστε ?
Τα έχετε μπερδέψει αλλά anyway, πάμε πάλι, το routing κλπ συνεχίζεται να γίνεται από το modem σας, το whitebox φανταστείτε το σαν έναν transparent proxy.

----------


## blade_

οντως τα χετε μπερδεψει ρε παιδια,σα να μην υπαρχει(περιπου) θα ειναι!!

μηπως διακοπτεται η προσβαση στο ρουτερ?δε νομιζω..

----------


## hemlock

> Γυρίστε το πίσω βρε παιδιά, τι αγχώνεστε ?
> Τα έχετε μπερδέψει αλλά anyway, πάμε πάλι, το routing κλπ συνεχίζεται να γίνεται από το modem σας, το whitebox φανταστείτε το σαν έναν transparent proxy.


Αραγε, θα μπορουσα να του κοψω το ασυρματο και αν ναι πως (συμβουλη θελω)? :Thinking:

----------


## balander

Εγώ το έβαλα επανω και τον υπολογιστή μου τον σύνδεσα στο whitebox (utp) και μετά το whitebox στο tg585v8 από το WAN. Σωστά; 

ΤΟ θέμα είναι οτι δεν το βλέπω στο τοπικό δίκτυο και επίσης σε μια αναζήτηση ασυρματων δικτύων δεν φαίνεται καθόλου. Σαν να είναι αόρατο. ετσι πρεπει να ναι;

Η σελίδα που θα ανεβαίνουν τα στατιστικά ποια είναι;

----------


## psyxakias

> Επίσης για κάποιον/κάποιους που είχαν κάποιους  ενδιασμούς στο νήμα εδώ πιο πίσω.. Το firmware που θα έχει το ρουτέρι  αυτό, θα είναι *full OPEN SOURCE,* και με αίτημα του  συμμετεχόμενου, θα μπορεί να του αποσταλεί ο πηγαίος κώδικας του  (source), όπου θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα, αν είναι γνώστης, να δει τα πάντα  με λεπτομέρειες για το πως θα λειτουργεί το ρουτέρι αυτό, τι θα κάνει,  πως θα το κάνει κτλ κτλ... Δεν γίνεται τίποτα στα κρυφά, και θα  γνωρίζετε όλοι το τι θα κάνει, πως το κάνει, γιατί το κάνει, πότε θα το  κάνει, από τι αποτελείται, τι linux kernel έχει, τι hardware έχει,  ειδικά αν γνωρίζετε να διαβάζετε πηγαίο κώδικα, η αν δεν γνωρίζετε, από  άλλες ιστοσελίδες που πιθανόν θα περιέχουν τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες  από αυτούς που γνωρίζουν...





> Αν δεν είναι router, και υποχρεώνοντας σε να βάλεις τις συσκευές σου πάνω του (υπολογιστές, laptop's etc), χωρίς να σε αφήνει να μπορείς να διαχειριστείς το δίκτυο σου, με συγχωρείτε αλλά είναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ*, και προσωπικά, αν έρθει, θα το ακυρώσω για λογαριασμό του bro, και θα το στείλω πίσω...
> 
> Είναι ελεινό, και *ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΕΣ*, και.... *λαλ@@@@κες*.... (την ξέρετε την γνωστή ελληνική παροιμία ---> και κε%@@%%τας και δαρμένος)
> 
> Να συνδέσεις πάνω τα πισιά σου σου, η άλλες ethernet συσκευές, το καταλαβαίνω, για να δει μήπως υπάρχει κίνηση και να μην δουλέψει για να είναι τα στατιστικά σωστά. Ωραια μέχρι εδώ. Το Wireless ανοικτό για τον ίδιο σκοπό, πάλι καλώς, είναι για καλό.
> 
> Ε να σε φυλακίζει έτσι, έτσι ώστε να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να ρυθμίσεις το δίκτυο σου όπως ΕΣΥ θες, και να το προστατέψεις όπως ΕΣΥ νομίζεις, μην δίνοντας πρόσβαση σε ρυθμίσεις, είναι *ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ*.... 
> 
> Όχι κύριοι της ΕΕ και του SamKnows....Δεν θα συνεισφέρουμε στο....κλείδωμα σας.... *Να βρείτε άλλα κορόιδα να κάνουν την δουλειά σας....* 
> ...


Αυτό που λατρεύω είναι η σταθερότητα των απόψεών σου και τα καθόλου βιαστικά συμπεράσματα.  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

Για αρχή ξεχώρισε λίγο στο μυαλό σου τι εστί ADSL modem, router, switch και χαλάρωσε διότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συγχίζεσαι. Αν δε σου κάνει, απλώς το επιστρέφεις. Δε βλέπω προς τι τέτοιος σαματάς υπέρ ή κατά του συγκεκριμένου μηχανήματος. Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nnn

> Εγώ το έβαλα επανω και τον υπολογιστή μου τον σύνδεσα στο whitebox (utp) και μετά το whitebox στο tg585v8 από το WAN. Σωστά; 
> 
> ΤΟ θέμα είναι οτι δεν το βλέπω στο τοπικό δίκτυο και επίσης σε μια αναζήτηση ασυρματων δικτύων δεν φαίνεται καθόλου. Σαν να είναι αόρατο. ετσι πρεπει να ναι;
> 
> Η σελίδα που θα ανεβαίνουν τα στατιστικά ποια είναι;


that's the point, to be transparent and invisible

Την σελίδα με τα στατιστικά νομίζω την είχε στα emails που μας έστειλαν.

----------


## DaveMurray

@psyxakias

Έτσι φαινόταν... Ότι θα είναι γνωστό πως λειτουργεί, και κάπου ανάφερε μάλιστα ότι το firmware θα ήταν opensource....(οι ίδιοι το ανέφεραν, θα ψάξω και θα βρώ που το είδα... και θα το βάλω ξανά εδώ..)

Η πράξη όμως από αυτό που δήλωναν και άφηναν να εννοεί ήταν πολύ διαφορετική ύστερα από παιδιά που το πήραν και είπαν εδώ τα αρχικά τους ευρήματα...



Off Topic


		Είναι λίγο παράξενο έως λίγο.... μη δίκαιο ας το πω καλύτερα, να χρησιμοποιείς τεχνικές σπιλώματος για κάποιον που δεν σε πείραξε... Δηλαδή σύγκριση απόψεων από 2 διαφορετικά posts, σε διαφορετικές καταστάσεις (άλλα γνώριζες την μια, άλλα την άλλη κτλ κτλ) για να προσβάλεις έξυπνα και διακριτικά τον άλλο... Το κάνεις πολλές φορές... Μπράβο, συνέχισε έτσι  :Smile: 




> Για αρχή ξεχώρισε λίγο στο μυαλό σου τι εστί ADSL modem, router, switch


Επίσης ευχαριστώ και για αυτό, αλλά ευτυχώς/δυστυχώς έχω μάθει όλα αυτά τι είναι σε βάθος και λεπτομέρεια, ύστερα από την εναχόληση μου με το adslgr από το 2006, σε συνάρτηση με την προσωπική μου χρήση από όλες αυτές τις συσκευές, και την προσωπική μου έρευνα από πολλαπλές πηγές (διαδίκτυο, βιβλία)... Να σε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

> @psyxakias
> 
> Έτσι φαινόταν... Ότι θα είναι γνωστό πως λειτουργεί, και κάπου ανάφερε μάλιστα ότι το firmware θα ήταν opensource....(οι ίδιοι το ανέφεραν, θα ψάξω και θα βρώ που το είδα... και θα το βάλω ξανά εδώ..)
> 
> Η πράξη όμως από αυτό που δήλωναν και άφηναν να εννοεί ήταν πολύ διαφορετική ύστερα από παιδιά που το πήραν και είπαν εδώ τα αρχικά τους ευρήματα...


Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή και να βγάλεις πιο σίγουρα συμπεράσματα αφότου το δεις στη πράξη, παρά να αγχώνεσαι από τώρα. Θεωρητικά είναι αδιανόητο να σου κλειδώνουν το δίκτυο και να σου αφαιρούν κάθε έλεγχο, αν το κάνουν θα έχεις κάθε λόγο να τους κράξεις και να το επιστρέψεις.



Off Topic





> Είναι λίγο παράξενο έως λίγο.... μη δίκαιο ας το πω καλύτερα, να χρησιμοποιείς τεχνικές σπιλώματος για κάποιον που δεν σε πείραξε... Δηλαδή σύγκριση απόψεων από 2 διαφορετικά posts, σε διαφορετικές καταστάσεις (άλλα γνώριζες την μια, άλλα την άλλη κτλ κτλ) για να προσβάλεις έξυπνα και διακριτικά τον άλλο... Το κάνεις πολλές φορές... Μπράβο, συνέχισε έτσι


Σοβαρέψου και άσε τις κλάψες / γενικεύσεις για τεχνικές σπιλώματος και πράσινα άλογα. Ναι σε ειρωνεύτηκα αστειευόμενος επειδή βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα, ξεπέρασέ το. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρατήρηση, μπορείς να μου στείλεις PM να το συζητήσουμε ή να κάνεις report το post μου αν νιώθεις ότι θίγεσαι, διότι βγαίνουμε εντελώς off-topic.  :Wink:

----------


## treli@ris

Το εχετε καποιοι στα χερια σας ηδη;

----------


## hemlock

> Το εχετε καποιοι στα χερια σας ηδη;


Ναι...

----------


## treli@ris

> Ναι...


Μαλιστα. Συστημενο λογικα ηρθε ή να αρχισω να ρωταω τους γειτονες;

----------


## konig

http://reporting.samknows.com/
η σελιδα
username το email
pass θα ερθει μεσω email οταν δει οτι εχει συνδεθει το router

----------


## balander

> Μαλιστα. Συστημενο λογικα ηρθε ή να αρχισω να ρωταω τους γειτονες;


Εγώ σήμερα το είδα πεταμένο στην είσοδο μπροστά... (καλά που ήρθα νωρίς)




> http://reporting.samknows.com/
> η σελιδα
> username το email
> pass θα ερθει μεσω email οταν δει οτι εχει συνδεθει το router


Περιμένω email με το password δηλαδή (το εχω συνδέσει εδώ και ώρα) 

Το καλό είναι οτι θα βγεί και εφαρμογή για iOS  :Smile:

----------


## balander

Mπήκα  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

σκετο Sam ..η...θειος Sam?

----------


## psyxakias

Για δική σας ασφάλεια, θα πρότεινα στα screenshots να αφαιρούνται τα Unit IDs.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ok..... Για να ειδούμε αν.... είναι έτσι...
> 
> Βάση των οδηγιών που δίνει για την εγκατάσταση του Whitebox από SamKnows, και βάση του Video εγκατάστασης, έφτιαξα πρόχειρα αυτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92698
> 
> Έχω παρανοήσει και λέω ότι θέλω....;


Οπότε σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, η σύνδεση γίνεται ως:
-Whitebox (wan θύρα) με δικό μας ρούτερ (σε μία από τις 4 θύρες lan)
-Whitebox (από μία από τις 4 θύρες lan) στο pc (θύρα lan)

Αυτό είναι?

----------


## nnn

gmt ο ταχυδρόμος άφησε ειδοποιητήριο και θα το παραλάβω αύριο  :Evil:

----------


## treli@ris

> gmt ο ταχυδρόμος άφησε ειδοποιητήριο και θα το παραλάβω αύριο


report & ban @ postman  :Mr. Green:

----------


## nnn

:Crazy: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Οπότε σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, η σύνδεση γίνεται ως:
> -Whitebox (wan θύρα) με δικό μας ρούτερ (σε μία από τις 4 θύρες lan)
> -Whitebox (από μία από τις 4 θύρες lan) στο pc (θύρα lan)
> 
> Αυτό είναι?


Ναι  :Smile:

----------


## grovolis

πως μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το ασύρματο του whitebox? γιατί στο ιντερφεισ του ρούτερ δεν μπορώ να μπω!

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Δεν μπορείς. Αν θέλεις, βάλε κονσέρβες γύρω από τις κεραίες και μπάμ! Δεν έχει ασύρματο!

----------


## grovolis

έτσι όπως είναι από μόνο του εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία κανονικά σαν ένα ασύρματο ρούτερ?

----------


## NetM

Μπαίνετε εδώ https://reporting.samknows.com
Κάνετε ανάκτηση κωδικού και τσουπ αλλάζετε των κωδικό από το portal  :Smile: 
Οπότε έχετε κατευθείαν πρόσβαση!χ

----------


## grovolis

Άκυρο γι αυτό που είπα πριν σχετικά με το κλείσιμο του ασύρματου γιατί λέει στο site ότι χρησιμοποιεί wireless για να δει αν κάποια ασύρματη συσκευή χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή έτσι ώστε άμα κατεβάζεις κάτι να μην αρχίζει και κάνει τεστ σε φορτωμένη γραμμή! (αν κατάλαβα καλά πάντα!)

----------


## balander

Και που ξέρω εαν κάνει κανένα τεστ οταν τα έχω όλα κλειστά; Δεν δείχνει ακόμα τίποτα στα στατιστικά...

----------


## grovolis

μα αυτή είναι η λογική κατεβάζει αρχεία 2-3 GB download & 1 GB Upload όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείς την γραμμή και για να είναι σωστές οι μετρήσεις και για να μην σου φορτώνει την γραμμή όταν την χρησιμοποιείς / χρειάζεσαι, αρά όταν τα έχεις όλα κλειστά κάνει τεστ.

----------


## Andreaslar

To παραλαμβάνω κι εγώ αύριο...

----------


## goku

μου ήρθε και σε εμένα, το σύνδεσα πριν 5 λεπτά, ορίστε και 2 φωτογραφίες.

--edit--

μοντέλο λέει ότι είναι το TL-WR741ND. Default ip μου δείνει την 192.168.1.1 αλλά έχω την ίδια και στο ρούτερ μου και όταν την πατάω μου εμφανίζει την σελίδα του ρούτερ, να ανυσηχήσω;

--edit2--

από το web interface του router, βλέπω ότι η συσκευή έχει πάρει την ip 192.168.1.18, την πληκτρολογώ αλλά δεν μπαίνει στο web interface της.

----------


## nnn

Έτσι πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγv ακόμα περιμένω τον PostMan  :ROFL:

----------


## DaveMurray

Me too  :Razz:  

Έρθει δεν έρθει, το ίδιο κάνει....  :Wink: 

Δοκίμασα 1, 2 φορές να τους στείλω email με απορίες/ερωτήσεις και με αγνόησαν επειδικτικά, τακτική τους φαίνεται, και ενώ διαλαλούν πως θέλουν feedback και πως είναι εδώ για βοήθεια κτλ κτλ, οπότε και να στειλω ερώτηση για το τι γίνεται θα με αγνοήσουν...

----------


## NetM

Μόλις μου ήρθε... Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα με το wireless. Το laptop το συνδέω στο ασύρματο του router μου. Για το SAM ROUTER δεν μου βγάζει καν ότι έχει wireless ανοιχτό.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ποιό μοντέλο σου ήρθε εσένα ; Με τις 3 κεραίες η με την μια ;

----------


## NetM

Με την μία , το TL-WR741ND ! Όπως του φίλου @goku

----------


## DaveMurray

Μάλιστα, αυτό με τις τρείς, είναι πιο ακριβό, α ρε τσιγκούνα TP-Link  :Razz:

----------


## NetM

Το θέμα είναι τι παίζει με το wireless ! To laptop εφόσον συνδέετε στο κανονικό router το traffic δεν περνάει μέσα άπω το router του SAM.

----------


## DaveMurray

Ναι είναι ένα θέμα αυτό, αφού δεν φαίνεται το SSID του Whitebox... Νομίζω έχεις πλέον support από SamKnows. Δεν τους κάνεις μια ερώτηση, μπας.... και απαντήσουν ;

----------


## grayden

To wireless του TP-Link δεν είναι ενεργό, απλά ελέγχει αν υπάρχει κίνηση στο wi-fi του router για να κάνει τις μετρήσεις του.

----------


## balander

> To wireless του TP-Link δεν είναι ενεργό, απλά ελέγχει αν υπάρχει κίνηση στο wi-fi του router για να κάνει τις μετρήσεις του.



και το λαμπακι του ασυρματου που αναβοσβηνει που και που τι ειναι;

----------


## grayden

> και το λαμπακι του ασυρματου που αναβοσβηνει που και που τι ειναι;


Δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα στα χέρια μου για να ξέρω αλλά βάση των παραπάνω αυτό έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## DaveMurray

> To wireless του TP-Link δεν είναι ενεργό, απλά ελέγχει αν υπάρχει κίνηση στο wi-fi του router για να κάνει τις μετρήσεις του.


Άρα με κάποιον τρόπο το... "wireless" του TP-Link είναι ενεργό, αλλιώς πως ελέγχει αν είναι ανενεργό... ;

----------


## NetM

Είναι 100% ενεργό! Το λαμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά! Το θέμα είναι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι ότι εγώ με το laptop κάνω connect στο κανονικό router αλλά αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αυτό δεν κοιτάει το traffic της γραμμής μου , αλλά κάνει από μόνο του tests π.χ σε down/up stream, DNS Response Times , Website Load Times , Latency , Packet Loss κτλ. Νομίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

Υ.Γ. Το whitebox το έχω, γι αυτό και τα λέω όλα αυτά.

Υ.Γ. Ξεκίνησαν και τα packet loss

Date: 2011-11-02 14:00:00
Failure Rate (%): 6.93

----------


## grayden

> Είναι 100% ενεργό! Το λαμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά! Το θέμα είναι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι ότι εγώ με το laptop κάνω connect στο κανονικό router αλλά αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αυτό δεν κοιτάει το traffic της γραμμής μου , αλλά κάνει από μόνο του tests π.χ σε down/up stream, DNS Response Times , Website Load Times , Latency , Packet Loss κτλ. Νομίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το whitebox το έχω, γι αυτό και τα λέω όλα αυτά.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ξεκίνησαν και τα packet loss
> 
> Date: 2011-11-02 14:00:00
> Failure Rate (%): 6.93


Το ότι ανάβει το λαμπάκι δεν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, μπορεί απλά να δείχνει αν κάνει έλεγχο για ενεργές συνδέσεις στο ασύρματο.

Τα πακέτα χάνονται λόγω του whitebox;

----------


## nnn

Μόλις το σύνδεσα και εγώ.
Το ασύρματο δεν εκπέμπει είναι απλά παθητικό scanner (το έψαξα με διάφορα προγράμματα), και δουλεύει σαν bridge προς το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

----------


## gds

Μου ήρθε και εμένα ή βασικά εγώ το είδα σήμερα που ήρθα..
Πρέπει να το έχω 24/7 ανοιχτό;

----------


## nnn

Ναι...

----------


## NetM

> Το ότι ανάβει το λαμπάκι δεν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, μπορεί απλά να δείχνει αν κάνει έλεγχο για ενεργές συνδέσεις στο ασύρματο.
> 
> Τα πακέτα χάνονται λόγω του whitebox;


Όχι δεν είναι λόγο του whitebox αλλά της forthnet.

----------


## gds

Κάτι ακόμα. Πες εγώ τελειώνω τη σχολή μου και φεύγω από εδώ που έχω δηλώσει ότι έχω γραμμή. Μπορώ να τους δηλώσω ότι θα αλλάξω διεύθυνση και εταιρία ή θα πρέπει να τους το επιστρέψω; Γιατί δεν είδα πουθενά κάτι σχετικά με αυτό. Δεν είπα ότι θα το λήξω απλώς θα αλλάξω γραμμή που θα το έχω συνδέσει..

----------


## nnn

Θα τους ενημερώσεις σχετικά πριν αλλάξεις.

----------


## balander

το website load times τι ειναι;

----------


## nnn

Υποθέτω πως όπως το script μου, μετράει τον χρόνο που κάνει μια σελίδα να φορτώσει.

Εμένα ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει τεστ.

----------


## balander

Α εμενα κανει συνεχως απο εχθες (οταν το εχω κλειστο βεβαια) και το latency κυμαινεται στα 97ms...

Ποια ειναι αραγε η IP που κανει ping?

----------


## nnn

Το λαμπάκι με το λουκέτο σας αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια ?

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μάλιστα, δεν κλείδωνε γιατί είχα κλειστό το DHCP του router και δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί.

----------


## enasos

Καλησπέρα

Στατιστικά απο τις μετρήσεις που μπορούμε να δούμε;

----------


## balander

http://reporting.samknows.com

----------


## Andreaslar

Πως μπαίνω στο interface του whitebox? 
Στην ετικέτα από κάτω λέει *192.168.1.1*
Από το Thomson βλέπω ότι έχει πάρει την *192.168.1.65*.
Δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμία από τις 2.
Επίσης για τα στατιστικά, θα μας έρθει κωδικός για να κάνουμε login ?

----------


## nnn

Δεν μπαίνεις πουθενά, δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση  :Wink: 

Μπες στην παραπάνω σελίδα, κάνε forget password και θα σου έρθει email με link για αλλαγή του.

----------


## Andreaslar

Το έκανα αυτό το κόλπο, μου γράφει "invalid username/or password" (αφού άλλαξα επιτυχώς τον κωδικό).
Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση, το wireless μου, πως το ελέγχει να δει αν υπάρχει κίνηση ή όχι ?


Edit: [ OK, μπήκα στο reporting.. ]

----------


## nnn

Παθητικό scan, όπως κάνουν τα Windows για να δουν αν υπάρχει δίκτυο.

----------


## Andreaslar

Μάλιστα...Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...

----------


## nnn

χεχε, 14.99 Mbps το πρώτο τεστ  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Άραγε ο Μπαρόζο (σκέφτεται: αμαν αυτοί οι κινέζοι με τις εξαγωγές τους), πήρε Router της TP-Link  για να δώσει το καλό παράδειγμα και να κάνει τα tests ;  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Ένα θα πω, μετράει τα ίδια με τα 2 τεστάκια που έχουμε φτιάξει εδώ, download/upload speed, dns response, web page load, jitter, latency.

Πάω να ζητήσω royalties, θα γίνω Apple  :Biggrin:

----------


## goku

Εγώ έχω μια απορία, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα τεστ διαρκούν 2 χρόνια και αν κάποιος μείνει μέχρι το τέλος κρατάει την συσκευή, αλλιώς αν σε κάποια φάση πριν τα 2 χρόνια αποφασίσει να φύγει από το πρόγραμμα, τότες πρέπει να το επιστρέψει, σωστά; Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος μείνει μέχρι το τέλος και κρατήσει την συσκευή, τι θα μπορεί να κάνει με αυτή; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε στο web interface της, θα το χρησιμοποιούμε σαν ένα απλό switch ή θα μας δώσουν επιλογή να βάλουμε ένα "ξεκλειδωμένο" firmware;

----------


## nnn

Λογικά θα περάσουν remotely το εργοστασιακό fw.

----------


## DaveMurray

H πάλι λογικά, μπορείς να το περάσεις μόνος σου είτε το εργοστασιακό, είτε κάποιο εναλλακτικό (openwrt,ddwrt,tomato etc), πιθανολογώ δλδ..

Δεν μπορεί να είναι τελείως.... dumb, θα έχει κάπως, με κάποιον τρόπο έστω... TFTP....

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Δεν μπορεί να είναι τελείως.... dumb, θα έχει κάπως, με κάποιον τρόπο έστω... TFTP....


Άντε να έρθει και θα δούμε απο που έχει πρόσβαση  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

wan router είναι, έχει κομμένο το web interface, ίσως ακούει σε κάποιο ssh, telnet δεν νομίζω, αλλά λογικά θα παίζει ACL και θα αντιδρά σε συγκεκριμένη remote IP.

----------


## Pan_1

Για να δουμε τι θα βγαλει.

----------


## DaveMurray

Το παράλαβα σήμερα και εγώ (πριν λίγο, με την 1 κεραία είναι τους τσιγκούνηδες τους κινέζους). Πριν το δώσω στο πειραματόζωο (bro) θα το ξεκοκαλίσω όσο μπορώ...

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> wan router είναι, έχει κομμένο το web interface, ίσως ακούει σε κάποιο ssh, telnet δεν νομίζω, αλλά λογικά θα παίζει ACL και θα αντιδρά σε συγκεκριμένη remote IP.


E τότε μπορείς να βρείς σε ποιά πόρτα ακούει και ποια είναι η remote ip, ψιλοεύκολο λογικά δεν είναι με κάποιους τρόπους;

----------


## nnn

Που να βρεις την remote IP του server που επικοινωνεί ?
θα πρέπει να βάζεις sniffers, ενδιάμεσο proxy κλπ, σιγά μην έχω χρόνο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Άλλωστε απαγορεύεται από τους όρους χρήσης.

----------


## DaveMurray

Overlay, υπάρχει το σύστημαααααα  :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8KSp0CwUE0

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(το να μάθεις, *χωρίς να παρέμβεις*, δεν είναι κακό  :Razz: )

----------


## Koala_

> Overlay, υπάρχει το σύστημαααααα 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8KSp0CwUE0
> 
>  
> 
> (το να μάθεις, *χωρίς να παρέμβεις*, δεν είναι κακό )


Μόλις μάθεις, πές και στους υπόλοιπους ή θα μας το φυλάς για την συνάντηση;  :Razz: 

Σήμερα το πήρα και εγώ, οπότε το βραδάκι θα ασχοληθώ μαζί του!

----------


## frap

> wan router είναι, έχει κομμένο το web interface, ίσως ακούει σε κάποιο ssh, telnet δεν νομίζω, αλλά λογικά θα παίζει ACL και θα αντιδρά σε συγκεκριμένη remote IP.


Μπα, δε νομίζω, τουλάχιστον όχι για κάτι χρήσιμο. Γιατί τότε θα σου απαιτούσε port forward από κάποια πόρτα του router σου. Λογικά σαν bot θα παίζει, θα κρατά ένα control session ανοιχτό με το server του ή θα κάνει περιοδικά polls, πιθανότατα πάνω από port 80/443 ώστε να μην "χτυπανε" firewalls σαν το δικό μου που δεν περνάνε τα πάντα από μέσα.

----------


## Ntalton

Ηρθε το χαρτι για να το παραλαβω. Αυριο θα το παρω απο το ταχυδρομειο και θα το στησω.

----------


## grovolis

Εγώ που βάζω ΟΤΕ την άλλη βδομάδα και έχω κάνει αίτηση με HOL πρέπει να ενημερώσω ε?

----------


## DaveMurray

> Μόλις μάθεις, πές και στους υπόλοιπους ή θα μας το φυλάς για την συνάντηση; 
> 
> Σήμερα το πήρα και εγώ, οπότε το βραδάκι θα ασχοληθώ μαζί του!


Θα προσπαθήσω το βραδάκι να το ξεψαχνίσω. Αν καταλήξω κάπου, φυσικά και θα πω (χωρίς να αλλάξω τπτ η να πειράξω τπτ, να δω μόνο, δεν θέλω να έχω μπλεξίματα...), για την συνάντηση, έχω άλλα καλούδια να εμφανίσω  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Εγώ που βάζω ΟΤΕ την άλλη βδομάδα και έχω κάνει αίτηση με HOL πρέπει να ενημερώσω ε?


Ναι...

----------


## manolog3

Πως τα πατε απο μετρησεις?

----------


## filipoy

Date,Minimum   (Mbps),Maximum (Mbps),Average (Mbps)
2011-11-03 20:00:00,3.00,3.00,3.00
 :Thinking: 

ΣΤΟ Export Report in CSV

Το reporting είναι κενό ποτέ κάννη τα test σε εσάς  :Thumbsup1: 
Ευχάριστο

----------


## marcus1

Η εφαρμογή παρακολούθησης στο android market, την οποία ανακοίνωσαν, έχει διατεθεί?

----------


## DESTR0YER

Εγώ ακόμα το περιμένω.....τι στο καλό..... :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Δεν πρέπει ακόμα.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Δεν πρέπει ακόμα.


Αφού μου ήρθε e-mail κανονικά ότι θα το λάβω εντος 14 ημερών.....

----------


## DaveMurray

DESTR0YER, ο nnn στον marcus1 απαντούσε πιθανολογώ με το "Δεν πρέπει ακόμα"  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Ακριβώς.

----------


## stavata

Κι εμένα μόλις μου έφτασε.
Θα ασχοληθώ σε λίγο να το συνδέσω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Λοιπόν εγώ έχω πρόβλημα.
Τα σύνδεσα όλα όπως έπρεπε, όλα τα λαμπάκια είναι αναμμένα όπως πρέπει, αλλά το PC δεν βλέπει ίντερνετ με τίποτα.Βγάζει τον κύκλο στο εικονίδιο ότι ψάχνει το δίκτυο αλλά τίποτα.
Αν συνδέσω απευθείας στο ΖΤΕ το pc, έχω δίκτυο αμέσως.
Μήπως κάτι παίζει με το ΖΤΕ?

----------


## nnn

Ξαναέλεγξε τις συνδέσεις σου κια βεβαιώσου πως έχεις ενεργό το Dhcp στο router σου.

----------


## Koala_

> Λοιπόν εγώ έχω πρόβλημα.
> Τα σύνδεσα όλα όπως έπρεπε, όλα τα λαμπάκια είναι αναμμένα όπως πρέπει, αλλά το PC δεν βλέπει ίντερνετ με τίποτα.Βγάζει τον κύκλο στο εικονίδιο ότι ψάχνει το δίκτυο αλλά τίποτα.
> Αν συνδέσω απευθείας στο ΖΤΕ το pc, έχω δίκτυο αμέσως.
> Μήπως κάτι παίζει με το ΖΤΕ?



Στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας σου έχει βάλει αυτόματη απόδοση IP;

Θα σου πρότεινα να συνδέσεις το whitebox και το pc σου στο ΖΤΕ και μόλις βεβαιωθείς ότι όλα δουλεύουν, ξεκουμπώνει το pc απο το ΖΤΕ και το βάζεις στο whitebox.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ξαναέλεγξε τις συνδέσεις σου κια βεβαιώσου πως έχεις ενεργό το Dhcp στο router σου.


Check and check.Αν δεν ήταν σωστές οι συνδέσεις, δεν θα λειτουργούσαν όλες οι ενδείξεις στα 2 ρούτερ όπως πρέπει.




> Στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας σου έχει βάλει αυτόματη απόδοση IP;
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα να συνδέσεις το whitebox και το pc σου στο ΖΤΕ και μόλις βεβαιωθείς ότι όλα δουλεύουν, ξεκουμπώνει το pc απο το ΖΤΕ και το βάζεις στο whitebox.


Έχω αυτόματο IP αλλά χεράτα DNS της WIND.

----------


## thanoolhs

Δοκιμασε να κανεις επανεκκίνηση το pc.

----------


## DaveMurray

Γιατί αναβοσβήνει το led της "κλειδαριάς" του "λουκέτου" ; Πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια ;

Έχω συνδέσει το thomson 585v8 (lan 4) στην wan port του whitebox, και από εκεί και πέρα ο bro συνδέεται με laptop στο σπίτι του ασύρματα. Παρόλαυτά, αυτό το led αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια..

(δεν έχει πολύ ώρα που το σύνδεσα)

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί αναβοσβήνει το led της "κλειδαριάς" ; Πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια ;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=270

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δοκιμασε να κανεις επανεκκίνηση το pc.


τίποτα.
Άλλος με ΖΤΕ κατάφερε να το δουλέψει χωρίς πρόβλημα?

----------


## DaveMurray

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=270


thnx, σταμάτησε να αναβοσβήνει... Μάλλον θα είναι οκ τώρα...  :Smile:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> DESTR0YER, ο nnn στον marcus1 απαντούσε πιθανολογώ με το "Δεν πρέπει ακόμα"





> Ακριβώς.


Α ΟΚ  :Smile:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Παιδιά ακόμα τίποτα με το ΖΤΕ.
Σίγουρα δεν θέλει κανένα σετάρισμα το Whitebox για να παίξει?

----------


## nnn

Το μόνο που θέλει είναι να μπορεί να πάρει IP από το router σου.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Το μόνο που θέλει είναι να μπορεί να πάρει IP από το router σου.


Εσύ με ΖΤΕ το έχεις στημένο?

----------


## nnn

Όχι με Netgear.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τελικά τα ξανασύνδεσα άλλη μία και παίζουν μια χαρά.
Δεν ξέρω τι κουλά παίζουν.
Πάντως μετρήσεις αρκετά χάλια τα βγάζει.Και είμαι και σε καλή γραμμή σχετικά και καθώς νέα με 9ιάρι SNR, που θα έπρεπε να δίνει πιο σταθερά νούμερα.

----------


## DaveMurray

Όλα είναι μέτρηση. Καλή κακή, είναι μέτρηση. Δεν πειράζει, καλό είναι να ξεστραβωθούν πάροχοι και εμείς οι ίδιοι σε 2 χρόνια  :Smile: 

---

ο Ρότορας αυτός ( :Razz: ) έχει Atheros AR7240 @ 350 MHz για cpu, AR9331 chipset (atheros), 32mb ram,  4mb flash, και είναι η v4.x έκδοση του. Για τα 2 χρόνια μετά, που μπορεί να μείνει στην κυριότητα σας, παίρνει openwrt, ddwrt  :Smile: 

Επίσης, εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πως θα ήταν το "original" web gui του, αν είχε το firmware της μαμάς TP-Link

----------


## konig

Line Coding(Trellis): 	On 	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB): 	111 	125
Attenuation (0.1 dB): 	355 	97
Output Power (0.1 dBm): 	125 	126
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	14976 	652

αλλαξα ρουτερ και πηγα στο τρισμεγιστο της hol(καθοτι το παλιο οταν του εκανα update το fw την ειδε ρεμπελος..) και ιδου(+10db στο downstream!) και φυσικα +23 απο την θητεια μου στον οτε..(σταθερα 22 mbps τωρα ουτε 15 κοντερισια με dl speed στα 10 με 9  :Worthy: 
οι μετρησεις μια χαρα για την γραμμη μου(γραμμη το λεω εγω :No no: )αλλα το μονο κακο ειναι τα Packet loss Που το λιγοτερο ειναι 0.15 μεχρι 1.10 :Thumb down:

----------


## Koala_

> ο Ρότορας αυτός () έχει Atheros AR7240 @ 350 MHz για cpu, AR9331 chipset (atheros), 32mb ram,  4mb flash, και είναι η v4.x έκδοση του. Για τα 2 χρόνια μετά, που μπορεί να μείνει στην κυριότητα σας, παίρνει openwrt, ddwrt 
> 
> Επίσης, εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πως θα ήταν το "original" web gui του, αν είχε το firmware της μαμάς TP-Link


 :One thumb up: 

έχουμε μέλλον για τα 2 χρόνια!

----------


## grovolis

> Όλα είναι μέτρηση. Καλή κακή, είναι μέτρηση. Δεν πειράζει, καλό είναι να ξεστραβωθούν πάροχοι και εμείς οι ίδιοι σε 2 χρόνια 
> 
> ---
> 
> ο Ρότορας αυτός () έχει Atheros AR7240 @ 350 MHz για cpu, AR9331 chipset (atheros), 32mb ram,  4mb flash, και είναι η v4.x έκδοση του. Για τα 2 χρόνια μετά, που μπορεί να μείνει στην κυριότητα σας, παίρνει openwrt, ddwrt 
> 
> Επίσης, εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πως θα ήταν το "original" web gui του, αν είχε το firmware της μαμάς TP-Link


Χωρίς να ξέρω καν αν γίνεται αυτό, λογικά μετά τα 2 χρόνια δεν θα μας το ξεκλειδώσουν remotely για να μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάπου?

----------


## Tiven

έπρεπε να δώσουν κανα ipv6 τουλάχιστον  :Razz: 

.. ή μήπως πάω πολύ μπροστά;  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

hackergeo ναι λογικά, είτε θα το κάνουν αυτοί remotely, η θα μας πουν τον "μαγικό" τροπο, να το κάνουμε μόνοι μας, δημοσιεύοντας κάπου την διαδικασία. Just guessing  :Smile: 

----

Πολλά θέλεις εσύ Tiven  :Razz:  Μετά από 2 χρόνια, ίσως το ipv6 γίνει πιο πολύ της μόδας  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Latency έχω 96-110 και Website Load Times 1.12-1.55
Πώς τα βλέπετε?

----------


## DaveMurray

Normal.... Παρόμοια έχω και εγώ....

Βέβαια το latency θα έπρεπε να ήταν λιγότερο, αλλά anyway... pings είναι αυτά  :Razz:

----------


## filipoy

Για πείτε την γνώμη σας  :Thinking: 
  Για της πρώτες μέτρησης :Thinking:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ αν δεν παραλάβω το δέμα αύριο?   :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Όχι απαραίτητα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έτρεξα και το τεστ από το ΣΑΠΕΣ για δοκιμή και βγάζει σχεδόν τα ίδια νούμερα με το SAM.
Οπότε το έχουν στήσει αρκετά καλά το συγκεκριμένο τέστ της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## 21706

> Έτρεξα και το τεστ από το ΣΑΠΕΣ για δοκιμή και βγάζει σχεδόν τα ίδια νούμερα με το SAM.
> Οπότε το έχουν στήσει αρκετά καλά το συγκεκριμένο τέστ της ΕΕΤΤ.


Οι μετρήσεις που καταγράφει το ΣΑΠΕΣ είναι προσβάσιμες από όλους.
Τις μετρήσεις του ΣΑΜ μπορούμε να τις δούμε;

----------


## Koala_

> Οι μετρήσεις που καταγράφει το ΣΑΠΕΣ είναι προσβάσιμες από όλους.
> Τις μετρήσεις του ΣΑΜ μπορούμε να τις δούμε;


https://reporting.samknows.com

Τον κωδικό στον έχουν στείλει στο mail σου.

----------


## nnn

Ο καθένας βλέπει τα δικά του αποτελέσματα.


Εκτός σοβαρού λάθους ή παραλήψεως τα test του Sam και της ΕΕΤΤ φιλοξενούνται στον ίδιο server ή noc.

----------


## 21706

> https://reporting.samknows.com
> 
> Τον κωδικό στον έχουν στείλει στο mail σου.


Δεν συμμετέχω στο πρόγραμμα.

Και όπως λέει ο nnn o καθένας βλέπει μόνο τα δικά του αποτελέσματα.

----------


## 21706

Να κάνω ένα προβοκατόρικο ερώτημα:

ΣΑΜ vs ΣΑΠΕΣ:
Έχει κανένα πλεονέκτημα το πρώτο έναντι του δεύτερου;

----------


## emeliss

Μετρήσεις σε εξασφαλισμένες συνθήκες ηρεμίας για 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια.

----------


## 21706

> Μετρήσεις σε εξασφαλισμένες συνθήκες ηρεμίας για 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια.


Αν εννοείς πολιτικής ηρεμίας συμφωνούμε! :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Το ένα ειναι αυτοματοποιημένο το άλλο manual.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Έγινε παράδοση σήμερα,
Το βράδυ έχει ξεψάχνισμα!

----------


## pppetros

Σήμερα το παρέλαβα!
Το σύνδεσα και δουλεύει κανονικά. :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> Μετρήσεις σε εξασφαλισμένες συνθήκες ηρεμίας για 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια.


για πόση ηρεμία μιλάμε; γιατί στο δίκτυο μου πάντα υπάρχει κίνηση, βέβαια πολύ λίγη βράδυ και πρωί

υποθέτω ότι θα κάνει τα τεστ τότε;

----------


## nnn

Ναι κάνει monitor το traffic και κάνει το τεστ.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Γύρισα απο δουλειά το έβαλα επανω στο network δεν είχα internet είχα κάνει το ίδιο με τον @*nnn* είχα Disable τον DHCP τον έκανα enable και το internet επανήλθε κανονικά.

Μου ήρθε και εμένα το άσπρο TPLink με την 1 WiFi Antenna.

Παντός μέχρι στιγμής έχω σε λίστα IPs και port που κάνει establish connection το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται δεν βγάζω κάτι στο forum ακόμα.  :Wink:

----------


## balander

Την μέτρηση του latency αλλά και άλλων test γίνονται τουλάχιστον στην γραμμή μου και όταν κατεβάζω πχ. (αφού υπάρχουν δεδομένα 24ώρου). Γίνεται και σε άλλους αυτό;

----------


## Koala_

> Την μέτρηση του latency αλλά και άλλων test γίνονται τουλάχιστον στην γραμμή μου και όταν κατεβάζω πχ. (αφού υπάρχουν δεδομένα 24ώρου). Γίνεται και σε άλλους αυτό;


Ανα μία ώρα έχω μέτρηση, για το latency.

----------


## nnn

> Την μέτρηση του latency αλλά και άλλων test γίνονται τουλάχιστον στην γραμμή μου και όταν κατεβάζω πχ. (αφού υπάρχουν δεδομένα 24ώρου). Γίνεται και σε άλλους αυτό;


ανά ώρα το μετράει και δεν επηρεάζεται από το download, μόνο από το upload αν γεμίζει την γραμμή.

----------


## balander

> ανά ώρα το μετράει και δεν επηρεάζεται από το download, μόνο από το upload αν γεμίζει την γραμμή.


Δηλαδή μόνο εάν ανεβάζω κανένα torrent θα σταματήσει να κάνει τα τεστ; Αυτο εννοεις;

----------


## nnn

Εκεί μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το latency, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην το τρέξει.
Με το script μου που μετράει Pings κλπ και full να είναι η γραμμή η επιβάρυνση που μπαίνει είναι ένα 10% το πολύ (σε πολλαπλές δοκιμές που έχω κάνει), οπότε ένα ping xyz server δεν επηρεάζεται.

Άλλωστε μιλάμε για βάθος χρόνου 2ετίας, ο μέσος όρος θα είναι αντιπροσωπευτικός της απόδοσης της γραμμής.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

κάτι άλλο σχετικά με τα leds του,
Ενώ έχω συνδεδεμένα 3 μηχανήματα πανό στο TPLink και είναι enable & active ανάβει μονό το Ethernet Led 1 συμβαίνει και σε άλλους το ίδιο? 

Προφανώς ειναι το setup του έτσι!?  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Και σε εμένα έτσι είναι.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Και σε εμένα έτσι είναι.


Προφανώς το setup έτσι είναι πάντως με 1 ώρα λειτουργίας και ακόμα δεν έχει δώσει κάτι ούτε latency λογικά αύριο όταν πάω δουλειά θα έχει δώσει κάτι μιας και το βράδυ θα αφήσω idle την γραμμή.

----------


## nnn

Τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται στο dashboard με κάνα 2ωρο καθυστέρηση.

----------


## dipa57

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ, το εγκατέστησα και όλα δουλεύουν καλά.
Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να τρέξω το ΣΑΠΕΣ (κολλάει στο 3ο βήμα και μένει εκεί συνεχώς)

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ, το εγκατέστησα και όλα δουλεύουν καλά.
> Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να τρέξω το ΣΑΠΕΣ (κολλάει στο 3ο βήμα και μένει εκεί συνεχώς)


Σήμερα το πρωί μου το έκανε και μένα αυτό που λες, όσες φορές και αν έκανα refresh την σελίδα.

----------


## gds

> Σήμερα το πρωί μου το έκανε και μένα αυτό που λες, όσες φορές και αν έκανα refresh την σελίδα.


Δεν είναι μόνο σήμερα. Και εγώ δοκίμασα πριν 2-3 μέρες και αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## 21706

> Δεν είναι μόνο σήμερα. Και εγώ δοκίμασα πριν 2-3 μέρες και αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα...


Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές όπως λένε στις οδηγίες τους:




> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, είναι δυνατό άλλοι χρήστες να απασχολούν τον εξυπηρετητή. 
> Προτείνεται να γίνει ξανά απόπειρα μέτρησης μετά π.χ. από μερικά λεπτά.
> Η μέτρηση κολλάει για πάντα στο «Βήμα 1 από 4: Ανάλυση ενδιάμεσων κόμβων». 
> Σε ορισμένες σπάνιες περιπτώσεις είναι δυνατό η μέτρηση να μην μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί. 
> Προτείνεται επαναφόρτωση της σελίδας (Ctrl-R ή F5) και προσπάθεια μετά από μερικά λεπτά.

----------


## treli@ris

Εγω ακομα περιμενω τον ταχυδρομο! Γαμωτη

----------


## pskouras

καλησπερα παιδια...
Εχω το 7140 φριτζ μποξ και εβαλα και το ρουτερ που μου στειλανε...

Αλλα εχω δυο προβληματα...
1, δεν μπορω να μπω στο ρουτερ με το 192,168,1,1
και δεν λειτουργει το ασυρματο απο το ΤΡ ενω το λαμπακι αναβει...

τι λετε να φταει?

----------


## DaveMurray

1) Φυσικό και επόμενο είναι να μην μπορείς να μπείς στο Web Interface του "router" διότι πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει ούτε web gui, αλλά ούτε και η συγκεκριμένη ip (192.168.1.1). Αυτά τα στοιχεία που βλέπεις, είναι από το κανονικό router της tp-link που θα φορούσε το κανονικό μαμίσιο firmware από εκείνη. Δεν το έχει όμως, έχει firmware φτιαγμένο από SamKnows, που εκτελεί συγκεκριμένες εργασίες και μόνο, οπότε δεν έχουν συμπεριλάβει καν web gui.

2) Aναφορές από τον nnn που φαίνονται λογικότατες, αναφέρουν πως το "ασύρματο" του whitebox (του μηχανήματος που έχεις στα χέρια σου) λειτουργεί σαν παθητικό scanner για κίνηση στο wireless δίκτυο του κανονικού σου router για την περίπτωση που κάποιος wireless client επαναλαμβάνω του δικού σου router χρησιμοποιεί internet κίνηση... Επομένως δεν λειτουργεί το ασύρματο όπως άλλα routers, και δεν είναι ανοιχτό. Θα το έχουν φτιάξει έτσι, στο custom firmware από SamKnows  :Smile:

----------


## DESTR0YER

Είχε έρθει ειδοποιητήριο τελικά σε μένα, απλά δεν το είχα δει μέσα στο γραμματοκιβώτιο.....απο τις 3/11. Πήγα το πήρα, το σύνδεσα....για να δούμε.

----------


## A_gamer

> Είχε έρθει ειδοποιητήριο τελικά σε μένα, απλά δεν το είχα δει μέσα στο γραμματοκιβώτιο.....απο τις 3/11. Πήγα το πήρα, το σύνδεσα....για να δούμε.


Να μας πεις τι γίνεται αν μπορείς, εντυπώσεις κτλ.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Να και οι μετρήσεις της πρώτης μέρας


*Spoiler:*









Πώς σας φαίνονται;


(έχω fastpath)

----------


## balander

Τόσο χαμηλό Latency?  :Thinking: 

ΟΤΕ εχεις;

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Τόσο χαμηλό Latency? 
> 
> ΟΤΕ εχεις;


ΟΤΕ έχω, ναι. Φτου φτου να μην το ματιάξω  :Smile:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τόσο χαμηλό Latency? 
> 
> ΟΤΕ εχεις;


50??Εγώ έχω 100άρα κάργα


επίσης το  android app που λένε εδώ, πού είναι??

----------


## DaveMurray

coming soon λαλεί  :Razz:

----------


## Geocheats2

Μου ήρθε και εμένα σήμερα αλλά δεν το έχω συνδέσει δίνουν προθεσμία??

----------


## A_gamer

> ΟΤΕ έχω, ναι. Φτου φτου να μην το ματιάξω


Φαίνεται από το latency.  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Διαβάστε αυτό: http://www.samknows.com/broadband/up...r_20110701.pdf

Όσοι γνωρίζετε αγγλικά δεν θα δυσκολευτείτε, όσοι δεν γνωρίζετε χρησιμοποιήστε κάποιον..."μεταφραστή"...

Περιγράφει τα πάντα. Πως χρησιμοποείται το οτιδήποτε...

Πχ πως δουλεύει το wireless του whitebox, κάθε πότε κάνει tests, αν ελέγχει η όχι το traffic για να κάνει η να μην κάνει τα tests και άλλα πολλά... (μέχρι και ρυθμίσεις του linux kernel που τρέχει το whitebox έχει..)

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Foul Dave!!!




> This document is confidential and is not for public release. Its intended audience are interested 
> parties with regards to SamKnows broadband performance measurement project.

----------


## DaveMurray

Εχμ............. ; Οι ίδιοι στην σελίδα τους *public* το έχουν και μπορεί να το διαβάσει ο οποιοσδήποτε ανα πάσα στιγμή. Δεν θεωρώ πως έκανα κάποιο λάθος...  :Smile: 

http://www.samknows.com/broadband/methodology



Πως γίνεται να μην ειδοποιούν στο κείμενο πριν "κατεβάσεις" το pdf ότι "απαγορεύεται" και μέσα στο pdf να λέει κάτι τέτοιο ; Ίσως να εννοείται κάτι άλλο, public το έχουν και το διαβάζει και η κουτσή μαρία. Αν απαγορευόταν είτε θα χρειαζόταν ειδικό registration, η δεν θα υπήρχε καν δημόσια, και θα δινόταν με κάποιο τρόπο ιδιωτικά σε αυτά τα.... "parties"...  :Smile:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Τότε ΟΚ!!  :Laughing: 
Δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω γιατί ήταν η πρώτη γραμμή του κειμένου.
Και επειδή είναι ημιεπίσημη η κίνηση έλεγα μήπως μπλέξεις!

----------


## DaveMurray

Είμαι νομοταγής ευρω..παίος πολίτης  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Its intended audience are interested
> parties with regards to SamKnows broadband performance measurement project.


Εμείς είμαστε "interested parties", οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Έμαθα πολλά πάντως από το συγκεκριμένο pdf. Περιέχει πολλές πληροφορίες  :Smile:

----------


## Koala_

Συμμετέχω μια εβδομάδα στο πρόγραμμα, και αντιμετωπίζω το παρακάτω. Όταν χρησιμοποιώ την σύνδεση μου, το whitebox δεν κάνει κάποιο τέστ εκτός του latency.

Όταν όμως, χρησιμοποιώ VPN απο τον υπολογιστή μου και συνδεόμαι αλλού, βλέπω στο reporting.samknows.com ότι έκανε μετρήσεις, ενώ εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα τη σύνδεση.

Για κάποιο λόγο το whitebox δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την κίνηση όταν χρησιμοποιώ VPN.

Πώς το βλέπετε;

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

> 2.3  Deployment
> The Whitebox has two modes of operation: 
> 1)  Operate as a router, replacing the user’s existing Ethernet router. All wired and wireless 
> devices should connect through the Whitebox.


Ξέρει κανείς πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## grovolis

Για την Ευρώπη το ασύρματο δεν είναι Ενεργό μόνο παθητικό το ενσύρματο κομμάτι απλά συνδέει το pc σου στο whitebox.

----------


## Tiven

ακόμα και αν το ξεκλειδώσουμε με custom firmware;

δηλαδή σε 2 χρόνια από τώρα που το κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε δεν θα έχει wi-fi;

----------


## grovolis

Γενικά αυτή την στιγμή που μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με το ρούτερ είναι να το έχεις ως ενδιάμεσο του pc και του μόντεμ/ρούτερ σου. Μετά τα δύο χρόνια - χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο, ή να το έχω διαβάσει κάπου- πολλοί λένε ότι θα περαστεί αυτόματα firmware που ξεκλειδώνει όλες του τις λειτουργίες. Μέχρι τότε δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευθείς καμία δυνατότητα του ρούτερ αυτού, πέραν από τις επιπλέον 4ς θύρες ethernet που προσφέρει.

----------


## frap

> Για κάποιο λόγο το whitebox δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την κίνηση όταν χρησιμοποιώ VPN.


Που τερματίζει το VPN από τη μεριά σου; Στο PC ή στο router σου;
Το έχεις παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές;
Δοκίμασε όταν παίζεις με το VPN να έχεις ένα ping να τρέχει παράλληλα κάπου έξω.

----------


## Koala_

> Που τερματίζει το VPN από τη μεριά σου; Στο PC ή στο router σου;
> Το έχεις παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές;
> Δοκίμασε όταν παίζεις με το VPN να έχεις ένα ping να τρέχει παράλληλα κάπου έξω.


Ανοίγω το VPN με OpenVPN απο το PC μου σε server εκτός δικού μου δικτύου.

Το έχω παρατηρήσει σχεδόν όλη την εβδομάδα, όταν δούλευα απο το σπίτι.

........Auto merged post: Koala_ πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Γενικά πάντως έχω την υποψία ότι υστερεί στο να σκανάρει αποτελεσματικά, το ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------


## DaveMurray

Το οτιδήποτε γίνεται σε αυτό το...."router", το κάνει το custom firmware του SamKnows. Για το αν το wifi λειτουργεί παθητικά η κανονικά, κάθε πότε "ψάχνει" και γενικά για οποιαδήποτε συμπεριφορά η τρόπο λειτουργίας.

Όταν λοιπόν λήξει αυτή η περίοδο χρήσης για τις μετρήσεις (που anyway, όλοι θα έχουμε σχεδόν περάσει σε gigabit modem/routers με ipv6 και δεν συμμαζεύεται, και που δεν νομίζω τότε πλέον να το έχουμε "ανάγκη") θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε μόνοι μας το μαμά firmware της TP-Link η κάποιο από openwrt, ddwrt και σχετικά, η θα μπεί αυτόματα από αυτούς, αν όντως έχουν πρόσβαση με κάποιον τρόπο...

Τώρα, προσωπικά, δεν έχω ψάξει αν κάνει αποτελεσματικό scan το wireless του, η πότε κάνει tests και σε ποια συνθήκη, μόνο ότι έχω διαβάσει από το pdf και από πληροφορίες που έχουν δώσει εδώ παιδιά.

Τα 3gb το μήνα που... "κατεβάζει" είναι μηδαμινά για να κάτσεις να ασχοληθείς για το τι και πως. Το αφήνεις, δουλεύει, κάνει την δουλειά του, και τελείωσε  :Smile:

----------


## hmtykabatzas

εμενα περασαν 28 μέρες από τοτε που μου ρθε mail οτι το στέλνουν και δεν εχει ερθει τίποτα... αν ο ταχυδρόμος το αφησε χυμα απέξω σιγουρα κάποιος το τσίμπησε..

----------


## balander

Βγηκε εφαρμογή για iOS;

----------


## DESTR0YER

> εμενα περασαν 28 μέρες από τοτε που μου ρθε mail οτι το στέλνουν και δεν εχει ερθει τίποτα... αν ο ταχυδρόμος το αφησε χυμα απέξω σιγουρα κάποιος το τσίμπησε..


Εμένα μου ήρθε ειδοποιητήριο να πάω να το παραλάβω απο το ταχυδρομείο....ψάξε μέσα στο γραμματοκιβώτιό σου  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Μόλις μου το έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος  :Biggrin: 

........Auto merged post: Seitman πρόσθεσε 67 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εγκαταστάθηκε. Αλλά με παίδεψε λίγο μέχρι να δουλέψει σωστά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ήθελε 2-3 restart για να δουλέψει σωστά το δίκτυο.

----------


## Koala_

Μετά απο σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες μετρήσεων νε πάροχο Wind και συγχρονισμό γραμμής στα 16+. 

Γραφήματα μετρήσεων απο 4 Νοεμβρίου για μελέτη και προβληματισμό! Οι τιμές είναι ο μέσος όρος των ημερήσεων μετρήσεων.

*
Downstream Throughput Multi-Threaded*

Με μέγιστο ημερήσιο μέσο όρο 12.99 και χαμηλότερο στα 11.54 Mbps. Βέβαια στις επιμέρους μετρήσεις ανα ημέρα η χαμηλότερη τιμή είναι 4.93  :Shocked:  και η υψηλότερη 14.34 Mbps.



*Latency*

Μικρότερη τιμή 79.98, μέγιστη 102.33 ms.




*Website Load Times*

Μικρότερη τιμή 1.05 , μέγιστη 1.45 seconds.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Να και τα δικά μου μετά από μερικές μέρες να ζηλεύετε  :Razz:  (Conn-x)


*Spoiler:*

----------


## DESTR0YER

@Koala_ Η γραμμή σου έχει πάντως αρκετές διακυμάνσεις...

----------


## Koala_

Συγκρίνοντας λίγο γρήγορα,

Στο Website Load Times παίζεις κάπου στο 0.7 σταθερά με μέγιστη τιμή σίγουρα μικρότερη απο την δική μου που είναι 1.05. Α ρε ΟΤΕ, σε λησμονούμε!  :Razz: Για Latency δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης, λές και μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Αν θές, ανέβασε και το Downstream Throughput Multi-Threaded να δούμε!

----------


## mephisto

να και τα δικα μου. :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

Άργησε αλλά έφτασε και το δικό μου! Μόλις σήμερα!

----------


## mephisto

καλιο αργα παρα ποτε ,ρουφιανοι του κοσμου ενωθειτε :Razz:

----------


## nnn

:Twisted Evil: 
η πλάκα είναι να αρχίσουμε τα τφ στον ISP μας και να λέμε, μα ο γείτονας με τον δείνα ISP κατεβάζει με τόσο
ISP που το ξέρετε, δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε σύγκριση, δοκιμάστε στο ftp μας κλπ
Εμείς SAM Knows  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Seitman

Πως τα λες έτσι βρε...  :Laughing:

----------


## mephisto

τα καθημερινα επισημα στατιστικα ειναι οντως ενα μεγαλο οπλο! :One thumb up:

----------


## treli@ris

Το εβαλα κι εγω. Πολυ μεγαλη κεραια εχει!

----------


## mephisto

σε λιγες ωρες θα σας ερθει email με το που να μπαινετε για να βλεπετε τα στατιστικα! :Smile:

----------


## 21706

> η πλάκα είναι να αρχίσουμε τα τφ στον ISP μας και να λέμε, μα ο γείτονας με τον δείνα ISP κατεβάζει με τόσο
> ISP που το ξέρετε, δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε σύγκριση, δοκιμάστε στο ftp μας κλπ
> Εμείς SAM Knows


Αν δημοσίευε τους μέσους όρους όπως κάνει το ΣΑΠΕΣ θα μπορούσαμε να
το κάνουμε αυτό. Τώρα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποιον γείτονα γνωστό, αλλιώς 
θα περιμένουμε δύο χρόνια για να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουν οι γείτονες!

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ δεν περίμενα για το mail. Μπήκα στο reporting και έκανα forgot password. Μου ήρθε το mail για το reset και όλα κομπλέ  :Innocent:

----------


## nnn

> Αν δημοσίευε τους μέσους όρους όπως κάνει το ΣΑΠΕΣ θα μπορούσαμε να
> το κάνουμε αυτό. Τώρα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποιον γείτονα γνωστό, αλλιώς 
> θα περιμένουμε δύο χρόνια για να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουν οι γείτονες!


Εγώ από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα θέμα που θα ανεβάζουμε εβδομαδιαία downstream, upstream, latency, packet loss, γράφοντας περιοχή,ISP και συγχρονισμό  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Ωραία ιδέα.  :One thumb up: 

Αρκεί να μην έχουμε θέμα με το non disclosure agreement.

----------


## 21706

> Εγώ από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα θέμα που θα ανεβάζουμε εβδομαδιαία downstream, upstream, latency, packet loss, γράφοντας περιοχή,ISP και συγχρονισμό


Εξαιρετική ιδέα αρκεί η περιοχή να είναι κάπως στενή!
Ας πούμε μια ακτίνα 200μ είναι καλή.

----------


## nnn

Μερικά screenshots δεν νομίζω να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, αλλά θα κάνω ένα ερώτημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω εστειλα 15/10/2011 την αιτηση ολοκληρωθηκε στις 18/10/2011 και στις 30/10/2011 με ειδοποιησαν να το παραλαβω το δεμα απο τα ΕΛΤΑ (συστημενο) - εγκατασταθηκε οπως προτεινουν - μετραει κανονικα εδω και 20 μερες τωρα κανενα προβλημα στην συνδεση και σε ερωτηση που τους εκανα ειπαν οτι θα στειλουν με το τελος του προγραμματος τα στοιχεια του ρουτερ και το προγραμμα που θα μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις για δικη σου χρηση. (αν και υπαρχουν στο site της εταιρειας του ρουτερ)

θα σας ανεβασω μερικα γενικα screenshots

απο περιοχη παγκρατι (συνορα αθηνας-βυρωνας)
με παροχος ΟΤΕ Conn-X (ADSL over ISDN)
ρουτερ SAGEM (Conn-X @ Work) 1500/1540 WG
Whitebox TL-WR741ND (TP-Link) 
συνδεμενοι πανω στο Whitebox (2 σταθεροι υπολογιστες - 1 φορητος (νετβοοκ) - 1 κονσολα X-BOX 360)
με ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου ρουτερ 24576/1024
με αποσταση απο DSLAM λιγοτερο απο 500μ

αν δεν επιτρεπονται τα screenshots παρακαλω τους υπευθυνους να τα σβησουν

----------


## mephisto

> Εγώ από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα θέμα που θα ανεβάζουμε εβδομαδιαία downstream, upstream, latency, packet loss, γράφοντας περιοχή,ISP και συγχρονισμό


 :One thumb up:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εγώ από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα θέμα που θα ανεβάζουμε εβδομαδιαία downstream, upstream, latency, packet loss, γράφοντας περιοχή,ISP και συγχρονισμό


Χωρίς να είμαι κατά του πυρήνα της ιδέας που την θεωρώ κιόλας πολύ χρήσιμη,
δεν θα είναι λίγο σαν φακέλωμα αν μπούνε όλα τα μέλη εκεί και έμμεσα δηλώνουν πού μένουν?

........Auto merged post: RASTAVIPER πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μετά απο σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες μετρήσεων νε πάροχο Wind και συγχρονισμό γραμμής στα 16+. 
> 
> Γραφήματα μετρήσεων απο 4 Νοεμβρίου για μελέτη και προβληματισμό! Οι τιμές είναι ο μέσος όρος των ημερήσεων μετρήσεων.
> 
> *
> Downstream Throughput Multi-Threaded*
> 
> Με μέγιστο ημερήσιο μέσο όρο 12.99 και χαμηλότερο στα 11.54 Mbps. Βέβαια στις επιμέρους μετρήσεις ανα ημέρα η χαμηλότερη τιμή είναι 4.93  και η υψηλότερη 14.34 Mbps.


Και εγώ με wind, συγχρονίζω στα 15.500 συνήθως.
Στο τεστ με βγάζει 11.500-13.800.
Οπότε κοντά είμαστε

----------


## nnn

Χοντρικό φακέλωμα  :Razz: 
απλά περιοχή, Πειραιάς, Αμπελόκηποι κλπ, όχι σε επίπεδο διεύθυνσης.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έστειλα ερώτημα αν επιτρέπεται η χρήση των στοιχείων οπότε αναμένουμε.

----------


## Koala_

τρέμε ΣΑΠΕΣ!  :Razz: 




> Έστειλα ερώτημα αν επιτρέπεται η χρήση των στοιχείων οπότε αναμένουμε.


...πες τους , οτι αν δεν, θα λαμβάνουν μαζικά πίσω τα whiteboxes τους!  γιατί αν δεν ήταν το adslgr.com θα τους είχαν μείνει στοκ!  :Tongue: 

........Auto merged post: Koala_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και εγώ με wind, συγχρονίζω στα 15.500 συνήθως.
> Στο τεστ με βγάζει 11.500-13.800.
> Οπότε κοντά είμαστε


τι ρούτερ έχεις;

----------


## RiDeLub

Μου ήρθε και εμένα σήμερα (είδα την κουτάρα στην είσοδο και δεν θυμόμουν καν ότι περίμενα το router).

Όλα κομπλέ αν και με ζάλισε η φρέσκια μυρωδιά των ηλεκτρονικών  :Razz: 
Στατιστικά από αύριο με το καλό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

και το ΣΑΠΕΣ απο την ΕΕΤΤ καλο ειναι συμμετεχω και εκει.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Συγκρίνοντας λίγο γρήγορα,
> 
> Στο Website Load Times παίζεις κάπου στο 0.7 σταθερά με μέγιστη τιμή σίγουρα μικρότερη απο την δική μου που είναι 1.05. Α ρε ΟΤΕ, σε λησμονούμε! Για Latency δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης, λές και μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> Αν θές, ανέβασε και το Downstream Throughput Multi-Threaded να δούμε!



*Spoiler:*











> Εγώ δεν περίμενα για το mail. Μπήκα στο reporting και έκανα forgot password. Μου ήρθε το mail για το reset και όλα κομπλέ


Και γω ακριβώς το ίδιο έκανα!  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ δεν περίμενα για το mail. Μπήκα στο reporting και έκανα forgot password. Μου ήρθε το mail για το reset και όλα κομπλέ


μια απο τα ιδια και εγω και αρχισα τις μετρησεις.

την επομενη μου ηρθε το mail με τα στοιχεια μου.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> τι ρούτερ έχεις;


Το ΖΤΕ.
Εσύ?

----------


## Koala_

> Το ΖΤΕ.
> Εσύ?


ΖΤΕ και εγώ, αλλα θα βάλω πάλι το Linksys μήπως δώ διαφορά, τώρα που έχουμε δυνατότητα για αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έγινε κάτι στο δίκτυο της WIND χτες?
Καμιά αλλαγή?
Βλέπω μειωμένο Latency.
Ενώ έπαιζε στάνταρ γύρω στο 100 μέχρι και τις 14/11, από 15/11 έπεσε στο 85.

----------


## balander

Στα στοιχεία σας (Your Details), στον ISP τι γράφει σε εσάς;

----------


## Seitman

Miscellaneous

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στα στοιχεία σας (Your Details), στον ISP τι γράφει σε εσάς;


ενω εχω δηλωσει ΟΤΕ Conn-X 24/1

μου γραφει Miscellaneous

----------


## kronos911

Σήμερα μυ  ήρθε το white box. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θ το βάλω μπροστά για να δούμε τι και πως τα πάει.

----------


## Koala_

> ενω εχω δηλωσει ΟΤΕ Conn-X 24/1
> 
> μου γραφει Miscellaneous



Και μένα Miscellaneous γράφει.

........Auto merged post: Koala_ πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το *Website Load Times* μου, πλησιάζει τα *2 seconds*.  :Mad:

----------


## frap

Για πείτε βρε εσείς που το πήρατε ήδη, πόσο μεγάλη είναι η συσκευασία του;

Γιατί ήρθε και σε μένα ειδοποιητήριο να το πάρω, σκέφτομαι δε να κατέβω με το ποδήλατο και αναρρωτιέμαι εάν θα χωρέσει στην τσάντα πλάτης που έχω...

----------


## nnn

Ένα μικρό κουτί σε φάκελο με φουσκάλες είναι.

----------


## DaveMurray

LOL ναι  :Razz: 

Στο ειδοποιητήριο που είχε έρθει, έλεγε για "Ογκώδες Δέμα" και τα... κλ@@@σα (ασχέτως δε που δεν περίμενα γράμμα/δέμα από πουθενά.)

Το ταχυδρομείο, ήταν κοντά, περίπου 150, 200 μέτρα το ΠΟΛΥ, και έλεγα από μέσα μου, ωχ θα μου βγεί ο κ@λος για να το κουβαλάω...

Πήγα εκεί, πήρα το χαρτάκι με τον αριθμό προτεραιότητας/σειράς, περίμενα, ήρθε η σειρά μου. Δίνω το χαρτί της ειδοποίησης στην υπάλληλο, έκανε 2 λεπτά να βρεί το "Ογκώδες Δέμα" που έγραφε πάνω η ειδοποίηση, το βρήκε και μου το έδωσε.

Ε μόλις το αντίκρυσα, έσκασα στα γέλια και με κοίταγαν όλοι στο ταχυδρομείο. Αυτό λέω είναι το ογκώδες δέμα που γράφατε....; Με είχε πιάσει νευρικό γέλιο, γιατί ήμουν έτοιμος να κουβαλάω η να φωνάξω βοήθεια αν δεν μπορούσα να το κουβαλήσω.

Το "δέμα" είναι μεγέθους σχεδόν ίδιο με αυτό πχ... του κουτιού που έχει το TG585v8 που δίνει η Forthnet, το μέγεθος περίπου ίδιο σαν την συσκευασία της Forthnet.

Eίναι άσπρου χρώματος το κουτάκι, και έχει μέσα αυτό το προστατευτικό με τις... "φουσκάλες" που λέει και ο nnn

----------


## frap

Μακάρι να'τανε 200 μέτρα και η δική μου απόσταση  :Razz: 

Άρα λοιπόν δε θα έχω πρόβλημα, 18l είναι η τσάντα μου. Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## theoilia

ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι γίνετε αν χρησιμοποιεί  κάποιος gigabit switch για να μοιράσει το δίκτυο του; Μέχρι τώρα το switch συνδεόταν πάνω στο ρουτερ μου και όλοι μου οι υπολογιστές πάνω στο switch για να έχω το πλεονέκτημα του gigabit. Τώρα; Βάζω το καλώδιο από το switch πάνω στο TP-Link;

----------


## hemlock

> ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι γίνετε αν χρησιμοποιεί  κάποιος gigabit switch για να μοιράσει το δίκτυο του; Μέχρι τώρα το switch συνδεόταν πάνω στο ρουτερ μου και όλοι μου οι υπολογιστές πάνω στο switch για να έχω το πλεονέκτημα του gigabit. Τώρα; Βάζω το καλώδιο από το switch πάνω στο TP-Link;


Θα συνδεσεις ενα καλωδιο απο το gigabit switch στο TP link Και απ το TP link στο router σου...

----------


## DaveMurray

@theoilia

Σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης gigabit switch, δυστυχώς θα υποστείς το limitation του tplink στα 100mbit...

Για να δουλέψει σωστά, θα πρέπει να μπούν όλες οι "συσκευές" σου πάνω του(κρατώντας μια πορτα απο αυτό για την σύνδεση στο switch), για να "γνωρίζει" πότε υπάρχει κίνηση και πότε όχι για την διεξαγωγή των μετρήσεων του. 

Το δοκίμασα στο δικό μου gigabit switch, και δυστυχώς, παίζει σε 100mbit...

----------


## matelas

Έκανα κ' εγώ αίτηση.  :Smile:

----------


## Ntalton

Το εβαλα και εγω, τωρα μολις, ειναι φυσιολογικο η ενδειξη με το λουκετακι να ειναι συνεχως ανοιχτη;
Οταν τελικα ερθει στην κατοχη μας το συστηματακι αυτο τι δυνατοτητες εχει; Δυστηχως δεν εχει USB... :Sad:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Το εβαλα και εγω, τωρα μολις, ειναι φυσιολογικο η ενδειξη με το λουκετακι να ειναι συνεχως ανοιχτη;
> Οταν τελικα ερθει στην κατοχη μας το συστηματακι αυτο τι δυνατοτητες εχει; Δυστηχως δεν εχει USB...


Το λουκετάκι είναι συνεχώς ανοιχτό, ναι  :Lock:

----------


## Ntalton

> Το λουκετάκι είναι συνεχώς ανοιχτό, ναι


Ωραια τοτε  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> Θα συνδεσεις ενα καλωδιο απο το gigabit switch στο TP link Και απ το TP link στο router σου...


Ακριβώς.

----------


## riddle3

Ήρθε και το δικό μου χθες, ιδού τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα.
Ιωάννινα, Conn-x, average 13,500  +/- 200 kbps.

Βέβαια το setup εδώ είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο, με το st 536i v6 πάνω στη wan του tp-link αλλά επίσης και ένα linksys wrt54g σε μια από τις lan ports.

Με προβληματίζει το dns response times, το οποίο το βλέπω αρκετά ψηλά ενώ το latency είναι φυσιολογικό.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Ήρθε και το δικό μου χθες, ιδού τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα.
> Ιωάννινα, Conn-x, average 13,500  +/- 200 kbps.
> 
> Βέβαια το setup εδώ είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο, με το st 536i v6 πάνω στη wan του tp-link αλλά επίσης και ένα linksys wrt54g σε μια από τις lan ports.
> 
> Με προβληματίζει το dns response times, το οποίο το βλέπω αρκετά ψηλά ενώ το latency είναι φυσιολογικό.


Το latency είναι φυσιολογικό; 20 ms latency....και μετά λένε εμένα που έχω 50!

----------


## Geocheats2

Nα και τα δικά μου

ΗΟL 
Σηνήθως 2000 +/- 300 kbps. Αυτήν την εβδομάδα σταθερά στα 2900 +/- 100 kbps.


*Spoiler:*

----------


## riddle3

> Το latency είναι φυσιολογικό; 20 ms latency....και μετά λένε εμένα που έχω 50!


Πρέπει να είναι σίγουρα λάθος το latency, γιατί είμαι σε interleaved path με την isdn.

Ένα multiping:

*Spoiler:*





*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.75. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.15 - Network   85.75.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 17-11-2011 and time 18:03:30 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *   DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: 195.170.0.1 resolve in 2.7837 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,25 seconds - Upload speed:  692.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  28.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  19.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  25.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  18.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  25.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  664.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  1,93Cyta Hellas  25.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  918.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  92 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  81.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,33LINX  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  117 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  99.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  68 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  25.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  165.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27AT&T US  169 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  168.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Level 3 US  46.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  483.5 ms  0 %  -295 ms  F  UP  4,45Qwest US  341 ms  0 %  631 ms  F  UP  1,00Tata Communications US  198 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16Verizon US  139.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  146.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  219.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11AboveNet US  195.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18XO Communications US  205.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  169.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26TW Telecom US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Deutche Telecom Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34NTT Communications UK  160.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  111 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  299.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,81Tinet Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  113.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  102.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Infostrada Italy  113 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  398.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,24Optus Australia  360.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51NTT Communicatons Japan  348.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,57IDC Japan  317.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,70Verizon Chech  87.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  320.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,39PCCW Hong Kong  355.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,53Pacnet Signapore  391 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Isnet South Africa  275.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,88Maxnet New Zealand  363.25 ms  0 %  -52 ms  F  UP  3,96Bell Canada  196 ms  0 %  -36 ms  D  UP  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  105.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,32The Planet US  222 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,19Softlayer US  210.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  4,06Dreamhost US  240.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  3,90Rackspace US  172.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  104.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Host-Europe Germany  130.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33Hetzner Germany  120.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  115 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  11280.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  128.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,28Fastweb Italy  145 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  147 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32K-Play Germany  126.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  97.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  103.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  103 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  217.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  137.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2086 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14285.25 ms*  13  11  37  22  6  13Greek servers  918.5  83,50 msInternational servers  11280.75  161,15 msGameservers  2086  109,79 ms



*Total ping time is* *14285.25 ms* *138,69 ms**Packet loss 1,80 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 17-




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 17-11-2011 and time 18:05:07Free Fr   0,69Mirrorservice   0,23Apple   0,89Nvidia   1,29Microsoft   0,97LeaseWeb   0,72ServerBoost   1,41ThinkBroadband   1,02Cachefly   1,45Ovh   0,87UoCrete   0,77Forthnet   1,53Otenet   1,58RootBSD   0,89



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,02 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,00 MB/s  0 Mbps





Και οι απαραίτητες φωτό από dmt και orbmt

----------


## frap

> @theoilia
> 
> Σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης gigabit switch, δυστυχώς θα υποστείς το limitation του tplink στα 100mbit...[...]


Σε παρακαλώ κάνε το μήνυμά σου σαφέστερο γιατί με μια απλή ανάγνωση οδηγεί σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

- Οι συσκευές του φίλου θα συνεχίσουν να βρίσκονται πάνω στο gbit switch του όπως υπέδειξαν και οι προηγούμενοι που απάντησαν. 
- Το tplink θα παρεμβληθεί μεταξύ switch-router. 
- Δε θα υπάρξει καμία "υποβάθμιση" παρεκτός κι αν το uplink του φίλου τρέχει με πάνω από 100mbps.

----------


## DaveMurray

Μα οι συσκευές του απαραιτήτως δεν θα πρέπει να είναι επάνω στο tplink; Πως θα γνωρίζει αυτό για την κίνηση; Κάτι λάθος θα έχω κάνει  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Φυσικά έχεις κάνει λάθος, το whitebox το απασχολεί η κίνηση internet, δεν το νοιάζει τι κάνεις στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο αν δεν βγαίνει traffic μέσα/έξω.

----------


## theoilia

> ξέρει κανείς να μου πει τι γίνετε αν χρησιμοποιεί  κάποιος gigabit switch για να μοιράσει το δίκτυο του; Μέχρι τώρα το switch συνδεόταν πάνω στο ρουτερ μου και όλοι μου οι υπολογιστές πάνω στο switch για να έχω το πλεονέκτημα του gigabit. Τώρα; Βάζω το καλώδιο από το switch πάνω στο TP-Link;


Τελικά το μόνο που άλλαξα είναι το καλώδιο που πήγαινε από το switch στο ρουτερ. Αυτό το σύνδεσα στο TP-Link και το TP-Link στο ρουτερ. Όλα τα άλλα μείνανε πάνω στο switch.Και σε κάποιες μεταφορές αρχείων που έκανα είδα ότι δουλεύει όπως πρώτα και ταυτόχρονα στα στατιστικά μου στη σελίδα της SamKnows φαίνεται ότι γίνονται οι μετρήσεις.
 Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## matelas

Όταν κάνεις αίτηση στέλνουν κάποια απάντηση με email? (δεν πήρα κάποιο απάντηση ακόμα). Η απλά το στέλνουν; Πάνω κάτω πόσες μέρες κάνει να έρθει;

edit

Μάλλον διαβάζουν το forum, απάντησαν πριν λίγο.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Μερικά screenshots δεν νομίζω να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, αλλά θα κάνω ένα ερώτημα.


ok έχουν απευθυνθεί στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή για το θέμα.

----------


## Seitman

Δηλαδή πρέπει να πάρουν άδεια από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή;

----------


## nnn

Ναι αφού αυτή πληρώνει.

----------


## DaveMurray

Eίναι πολυάσχολος ο κ. Olli Rehn  :Razz:

----------


## Koala_

Wind! Νέα προσέγγιση!  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

Συγκρίνοντας τα αποτελέσματα που δίνει ο Σαμ με αυτά
που δίνει πχ το Mlab τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε;

----------


## balander

Ξαφνικά με 4νετ, έπεσε το latency σημαντικά.. 

Τί έγινε, άλλαξε καμιά δρομολόγηση;

----------


## Tiven

είχαμε απάντηση από την επιτροπή ή όχι ακόμα;

αν είναι να ξεκινήσουμε τα screenshots  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Τίποτα ακόμα.

----------


## spaniol

Είναι απαραίτητο να το έχουμε συνδεδεμένο επί 2 χρονιά πάνω στο router; Υπάρχει κάποια σύμβαση και αν το βγάλω τι γίνεται;

----------


## Seitman

Όταν αποδέχτηκες τους όρους, συμφώνησες να το κρατήσεις στη γραμμή σου για 2 χρόνια. Αν άλλαξες γνώμη ή χρειάζεται να μετακομίσεις, επικοινωνείς μαζί τους για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## filipoy

Tο έχω από 3 /11/2011
  Για δείτε πως πάμε καλά η χαλιά / :Thinking: 

*Από adslgr*
  Μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα:
*Downstream Attenuation (dB) 18*
*Απόσταση      1303 Μέτρα*
*ADSL2+         20.98 mbit/s*

*Με μετρήσει της Cyta Downstream μέχρι 12*

*Ευχάριστο*  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Zer0c00L

μετρηση απο τα εργαλεια των παιδιων του ADSLGR.com


*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.74. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.49 - Network   85.74.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 27-11-2011 and time 17:12:06 - script ver 1.1 r download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(1 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* * resolve in 149.27 ms - NIC Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,33 seconds - Upload speed:  725.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  5.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  -66 ms  A  UP  4,45Netone  5.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Verizon Hellas  117.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  6 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  248 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  50 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38NL-IX  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  109.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  4.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  149.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  198.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,16Global Crossing US  145.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 US  272.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,90Telia US  242.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,05Qwest US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Tata Communications US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Verizon US  168.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  244.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  3,99America Online Transit Data Network US  133.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  223.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,06Hurricane Electric US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12AboveNet US  191.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,31XO Communications US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Sprint Nextel US  180 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,20Allstream US  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  123.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  59 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  138.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT UK  128.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  58 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  111 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  376.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,40Optus Australia  348 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,55NTT Communicatons Japan  324.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,65IDC Japan  325 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,77Verizon Chech  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  287.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,85PCCW Hong Kong  336.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,65Pacnet Signapore  428.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,18Isnet South Africa  263.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,93Maxnet New Zealand  316.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,71Bell Canada  198.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19Leaseweb Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  162.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Softlayer US  204.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  195 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,16Rackspace US  224.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Serverloft Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  63.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9980.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37KillerCreation UK  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  50.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-COM DK  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  50.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Valve US  207.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Gameservers US  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Bigpoint Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1590.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11818.75 ms*  12  39  15  18  7  10Greek servers  248  22,55 msInternational servers  9980.25  142,58 msGameservers  1590.5  83,71 ms



*Total ping time is* *11818.75 ms* *114,75 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 27




μετρηση απο το εργαλειο

----------


## DESTR0YER

Οι μετρήσεις συνεχίζονται......

OrbmT 
*Spoiler:*








SamKnows 
*Spoiler:*

----------


## theoilia

Και οι δικές μου μετρήσεις. Αυτό το latency που είναι σταθερά στο 16 είναι καλό;

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Και οι δικές μου μετρήσεις. Αυτό το latency που είναι σταθερά στο 16 είναι καλό;


Δε νομίζω να είναι πραγματικά....αν πραγματικά είναι 16 είσαι υπερβολικά τυχερός  :Wink:

----------


## vanels

Καλησπερα σε ολους,εγω το εβαλα σημερα και βλεπω πως δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο interface του,το συνδεσα επανω στον υπαρχοντα router!

----------


## Tiven

> Καλησπερα σε ολους,εγω το εβαλα σημερα και βλεπω πως δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο interface του,το συνδεσα επανω στον υπαρχοντα router!


Το interface του είναι αυτό: https://reporting.samknows.com/  :Razz:

----------


## theoilia

> Δε νομίζω να είναι πραγματικά....αν πραγματικά είναι 16 είσαι υπερβολικά τυχερός


Λέτε να έχει εξαντληθεί η τύχη μου σε αυτό;Και είχα σκοπό ρε γαμώτο να κερδίσω το Τζόκερ μετά από 25 τζακ ποτ.....

----------


## balander

25ms κατέβηκε το latency... από τα 80-100 .........................

----------


## DESTR0YER

Από 50 έπεσε 12.5 σε μένα  :Thinking:

----------


## Geocheats2

Κάτι παίζει με το latency όλη την εβδομάδα κατέγραφε 115- 100 ενώ χθες και σήμερα είναι στο 25-35

----------


## matelas

Γράφτηκα στις 17/11 και ακόμα να στείλουν router, να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;  :Thinking:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Γράφτηκα στις 17/11 και ακόμα να στείλουν router, να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;


Δες και συ στο γραμματοκιβώτιό σου μήπως σου έχει έρθει ειδοποιήτηριο. Θεωρείται μεγάλου όγκου το δέμα και πρέπει να πας στο ταχυδρομείο να το παραλάβεις  :Wink: 


Edit: [ Σου έχουν στείλει και το δεύτερο e-mail επιβεβαίωσης; ]

----------


## frap

> Κάτι παίζει με το latency όλη την εβδομάδα κατέγραφε 115- 100 ενώ χθες και σήμερα είναι στο 25-35


Εμένα πάλι σταθερά 32ms από 17 Νοέμβρη που το έβαλα επάνω...
Και 0.55 jitter, σχεδόν μηδενικό packet loss, φτου - φτου.

----------


## alkibiadhs

Μου ηρθε και εμενα το 2ο e-mail πριν μια βδομαδα οτι θα μου στειλουν το white-box(το οποιο δεν εχω παραλαβει ακομα) το προβλημα μου ομως ειναι οτι θα διακοψω για λιγο καιρο την συνδεση μου στο internet οποτε δεν θα μπορω να συμμετσχω στο προγραμμα.Τι διαδικασιες πρεπει να κανω ωστε να διαγραφω απο το προγραμμα και πως θα στειλω πισω το white-box οταν μου ερθει;

----------


## matelas

> Δες και συ στο γραμματοκιβώτιό σου μήπως σου έχει έρθει ειδοποιήτηριο. Θεωρείται μεγάλου όγκου το δέμα και πρέπει να πας στο ταχυδρομείο να το παραλάβεις 
> 
> 
> Edit: [ Σου έχουν στείλει και το δεύτερο e-mail επιβεβαίωσης; ]


Ναι στείλανε δεύτερο email λίγες μέρες μετά. Δεν έχει έρθει τίποτα, λέω να περάσω από το ταχυδρομείο και να ρωτήσω. Πριν καιρό περίμενα δέμα από ebay και το είχανε εκεί χωρίς να με ειδοποιήσουν.  :Whistle:

----------


## Ntalton

Και εγω latency >25... Μηπως κανουν ping καποιο ελληνικο προορισμο?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω απο 01/12/2011 εως σημερα απο οτι ειδα ειμαι απο 04ms εως 10ms...

0 packet lost

----------


## Ntalton

> εγω απο 01/12/2011 εως σημερα απο οτι ειδα ειμαι απο 04ms εως 10ms...
> 
> 0 packet lost


Εχεις fastpath?

----------


## Zer0c00L

INTERLEAVE εχω φιλε μου.

δεν με πειραζει ομως γιατι τωρα που αναβαθμισαν απο τον ΟΤΕ το δικτυο λογω VDSL  κερδισμενος ειμαι

στο προγραμμα αυτο (οπως και στις ΕΕΤΤ) συμμετεχω περισσοτερο γιατι το ειπαν εδω οι φιλοι και λιγοτερο οτι θα μου μεινει ενα καλο ασυρματο ρουτερ μετα απο το τελος του προγραμματος (2 χρονια απο οτι ειπαν)

οτι αφορα τις μετρησεις που κανει το whitebox (το εχω συνδεσει οπως λενε πανω του το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ και απο αυτο πανε στους 2 σταθερους και στον 1 φορητο) δεν εχω συναντησει κανενα προβλημα ουτε απο θεμα ταχυτητας ουτε τιποτα.

το whitebox το παρελαβα στα χερια μου στις 01/11/2011 και απο εκεινη την μερα μετραει ολα ειναι μια χαρα (αναμενομενα αλλωστε)

οτι αφορα τωρα αυτο που μιλαμε για τις μετρησεις αυτου του μηνα (επειδη μου ειπατε και εκατσα να το δω) 

απο 01/12/2011 εως σημερα με χαμηλη εως κανονικη χρηση στο διαδικτυο ειμαι μεχρι 10ms το Latency και καθολου packet loss

ενω με κανονικη εως μετρια χρηση στο διαδικτυο ειμαι μεχρι 70ms το Latency και καθολου packet loss

ενω με μετρια εως βαρια χρηση στο διαδικτυο ειμαι μεχρι 120ms το Latency εδω αποκταω και ενα χαμηλο ποσοστο packet loss.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> INTERLEAVE εχω φιλε μου.
> 
> στο προγραμμα αυτο (οπως και στις ΕΕΤΤ) συμμετεχω περισσοτερο γιατι το ειπαν εδω οι φιλοι και λιγοτερο οτι θα μου μεινει ενα καλο ασυρματο ρουτερ μετα απο το τελος του προγραμματος (2 χρονια απο οτι ειπαν)


Το ρουτεράκι αρχικά δεν σου δίνει ασύρματο δίκτυο, την κεραία την έχει για κάποιες μετρήσεις. Μετά τα 2 χρόνια που θα τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα, θα μπορούμε άραγε να χρησημοποιήσουμε την κεραία κανονικά με κάποια ίσως αλλαγή firmware;;  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

τωρα το Whitebox η αλλιως TL-WR741ND (150Mbps Wireless N Router) στην δικη μου περιπτωση τουλαχιστον.

η ασυρματη κεραια χρησιμοποιειτε μονο για στατιστικους λογους

οτι αφορα τι θα γινει μετα την ληξη του προγραμματος επειδη ρωτησα και πηρα απαντηση απο τους υπευθυνους.

θα σου πω.

μετα την ληξη του προγραμματος (2 χρονια μεχρι τωρα ξερουμε οτι θα κρατησει...)

θα στειλουν το ονομα χρηστη και κωδικο για να μπεις στο interface οπως και το απαραιτητο firmware/software ωστε να γινει κανονικο ασυρματο ρουτερ για προσωπικη μας χρηση.

αυτο μου το ειπε ο υπευθυνος απο το Samknows οπου μιλησα.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> τωρα το Whitebox η αλλιως TL-WR741ND (150Mbps Wireless N Router) στην δικη μου περιπτωση τουλαχιστον.
> 
> η ασυρματη κεραια χρησιμοποιειτε μονο για στατιστικους λογους
> 
> οτι αφορα τι θα γινει μετα την ληξη του προγραμματος επειδη ρωτησα και πηρα απαντηση απο τους υπευθυνους.
> 
> θα σου πω.
> 
> μετα την ληξη του προγραμματος (2 χρονια μεχρι τωρα ξερουμε οτι θα κρατησει...)
> ...


Να' σαι καλά φιλε μου... Έστειλα και εγω εχθεσ τα στοιχεία μου και περιμένω. Ελπιζω να μην αργησα!  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

μακαρι να συμμετεχεις και εσυ φιλε μου.

υποψην οταν λαβεις το 2ο email που σου λενε οτι θα σου στειλουν το whitebox να εχεις το νου σου για τα ΕΛΤΑ γιατι θα ερθει συστημενο ως "ΟΓΚΩΔΕΣ" δεμα και θα πρεπει να το παραλαβεις απο τα τοπικα σου ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και εγώ με Interleave σε WIND από 2/12 από τα 75ms έπεσε το Latency στα 22.
Αλλά αν γίνεται με όλες τις εταιρείες, τότε κάτι παίζει με το όλο σύστημα μέτρησης.

----------


## Seitman

> μακαρι να συμμετεχεις και εσυ φιλε μου.
> 
> υποψην οταν λαβεις το 2ο email που σου λενε οτι θα σου στειλουν το whitebox να εχεις το νου σου για τα ΕΛΤΑ γιατι θα ερθει συστημενο ως "ΟΓΚΩΔΕΣ" δεμα και θα πρεπει να το παραλαβεις απο τα τοπικα σου ΕΛΤΑ.


Εμένα μου το έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος. Και σιγά το ογκώδες βρε παιδιά. Απλά είναι στην ευχέρεια του κάθε διανομέα και το πόσο βαριέται ή όχι να κάνει τη δουλειά του  :Evil:

----------


## balander

Θα μπήκε κανένας σερβερ στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Seitman

Δεν ξέρω αν μπήκε server, αλλά σήμερα που μπήκα στο reporting είδα ότι έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στη σελίδα και δε μου εμφανίζει τα γραφήματα.  :What..?: 

Προσπάθησα να αλλάξω date range, αλλά δεν εμφανίζει τιμές...

----------


## nm96027

Ομοίως και σε μένα. Κάτι δεν έκανε καλά ο Γιάννης με τον υπολογιστή του... :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι κατι αλλαξαν...

----------


## balander

Ελπίζω με αυτή την αλλαγή να γίνει και η εφαρμογή για κινητά...  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εμένα μου το έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος. Και σιγά το ογκώδες βρε παιδιά. Απλά είναι στην ευχέρεια του κάθε διανομέα και το πόσο βαριέται ή όχι να κάνει τη δουλειά του


αυτο εννοειτε σιγα το δεμα

απλα μαλλον ο ταχυδρομος και σε εμενα και σε αρκετους φιλους που συμμετεχουν θα βαριοταν γιατι ουτε καν το κουδουνι μας χτυπησε (μεσα ειμασταν...) βλεπεις ανεργοι ειμαστε σχεδον ολοι οποτε...

απλα αφησε το σημειωμα στο κιβωτιο κατω στην εισοδο.

----------


## Seitman

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά...
Μόλις είδα ότι έχει να κάνει δοκιμές από τις 12°° στις 5 του μήνα. wtf...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα παντως οπως το ειδα...τωρα που τραβηξα τα screenshots συνεχιζει ακαθεκτο απο 03/11/2011 να μετραει...

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά...
> Μόλις είδα ότι έχει να κάνει δοκιμές από τις 12°° στις 5 του μήνα. wtf...


ευχομαι να βρεις τι φταιει...και να το φτιαξεις.

αλλιως στειλε τους τικετ.

----------


## Seitman

nm96027, σε εσένα γίνονται κανονικά τα test;

Τους έστειλα πάντως ένα mail. Για να δούμε.

----------


## nnn

Κάνε του ένα on/off και τσέκαρε αν το Netgear του δίνει σωστά IP ή έφαγε κόλλημα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Σε όσους δεν δουλεύουν σωστά τα νέα γραφήματα, θέλει clear cache του Mozilla.
Μετά παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## balander

Οντως με ctrl+F5 σε chrome δουλεψε

----------


## Seitman

Με καθαρισμό της cache εμφανίστηκαν τα γραφήματα. 
Το whitebox παίρνει κανονικά ΙΡ nnn. A! Και το έχω επάνω στο 585 όχι στο netgear  :Wink:

----------


## alkibiadhs

> Μου ηρθε και εμενα το 2ο e-mail πριν μια βδομαδα οτι θα μου στειλουν το white-box(το οποιο δεν εχω παραλαβει ακομα) το προβλημα μου ομως ειναι οτι θα διακοψω για λιγο καιρο την συνδεση μου στο internet οποτε δεν θα μπορω να συμμετασχω στο προγραμμα.Τι διαδικασιες πρεπει να κανω ωστε να διαγραφω απο το προγραμμα και πως θα στειλω πισω το white-box οταν μου ερθει;


Ξερει κανεις να απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου;Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Seitman

Τους στέλνεις ένα mail και τους ρωτάς...

----------


## alkibiadhs

> Τους στέλνεις ένα mail και τους ρωτάς...


Ευχαριστω το εχω κανει ηδη :One thumb up:

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Παιδιά σε πόσες μέρες, από τη στιγμή που στέλνεισ τα στοιχεία σου, έρχεται το πρώτο mail; Το αν θα συμμετέχω ή όχι θα μου το πούνε η θα το καταλάβω επειδή δεν θα πάρω απάντηση;

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> Παιδιά σε πόσες μέρες, από τη στιγμή που στέλνεισ τα στοιχεία σου, έρχεται το πρώτο mail; Το αν θα συμμετέχω ή όχι θα μου το πούνε η θα το καταλάβω επειδή δεν θα πάρω απάντηση;


OK το πρώτο mail ήρθε!

----------


## marcus1

DHCP ενεργό στο Speedtouch 585 V6, συνδεσμολογία όπως στις οδηγίες, σύνδεση internet έχω κανονικά, αλλά το QSS led δεν σταμάτησε να αναβοσβήνει ποτέ. Έβαλα ένα δεύτερο Speedtouch που είχα (V7) μήπως τυχόν ήταν προβληματικό το DHCP στο V6 που έχω (το κρατάω σε παλιό firmware για να ρυθμίζω το snr), αλλά ούτε με το V7 είδα φως...

Καμιά ιδεά παιδιά?

----------


## Seitman

QSS led;  :headscratch:

----------


## nnn

Ξαναδες τις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp.

----------


## Tiven

Πληροφοριακά, το έστειλα σε 3 Σουηδούς γνωστούς μου και στους 3 έστειλαν αυτό με τις 3 κεραίες (wifi N) και gigabit πόρτες  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι εμεις ειμαστε οι αδικημενοι μαλλον πηραμε αυτο με την μια κεραια.

ρωτησα κατι φιλους σε αγγλια και αυτοι με τις τρεις κεραιες πηραν.

----------


## marcus1

> Ξαναδες τις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp.


Τις είδα και δεν είναι αυτό, κλαψ!  :Sad:

----------


## Tiven

> ναι εμεις ειμαστε οι αδικημενοι μαλλον πηραμε αυτο με την μια κεραια.
> 
> ρωτησα κατι φιλους σε αγγλια και αυτοι με τις τρεις κεραιες πηραν.


yep προφανώς οι ξένοι παίρνουν 3 κεραίες και μεις τα 3 του καράμπελα

----------


## ownagE_

> yep προφανώς οι ξένοι παίρνουν 3 κεραίες και μεις τα 3 του καράμπελα


 :ROFL: 
Λογικό δεν είναι?  :Razz:

----------


## vlad

Kαλησπερα εγω το ειχα ξεχασει και μου ηρθε σημερα ενα μνμ στα spam για να συμπληρωσω τα στοιχεια μου.Δηλαδη τωρα με επελεξαν?

----------


## nnn

> Τις είδα και δεν είναι αυτό, κλαψ!


Περιέγραψε λίγο την συνδεσμολογία σου.

----------


## Seitman

> Kαλησπερα εγω το ειχα ξεχασει και μου ηρθε σημερα ενα μνμ στα spam για να συμπληρωσω τα στοιχεια μου.Δηλαδη τωρα με επελεξαν?


Αν σου έρθει και δεύτερο που θα λέει ότι σε 14 ημέρες θα παραλάβεις τον εξοπλισμό, μετά την απάντηση που θα στείλεις.

----------


## vlad

> Αν σου έρθει και δεύτερο που θα λέει ότι σε 14 ημέρες θα παραλάβεις τον εξοπλισμό, μετά την απάντηση που θα στείλεις.


Kατευθειαν ερχεται αυτο η κανει μερες???

----------


## marcus1

> Περιέγραψε λίγο την συνδεσμολογία σου.


Kατ'αρχήν, ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι κανονικότατη, νομίζω. Το ethernet καλώδιο από το adsl router πηγαίνει στην wan είσοδο του tplink, και ο υπολογιστής συνδέεται και παίρνει internet από τις κίτρινες ethernet θύρες του tplink (όχι του adsl router).

----------


## nnn

Ωραία σωστά είναι, επόμενη σκέψη είναι να κλείσεις το firewall του router για δοκιμή.

----------


## Seitman

> Kατευθειαν ερχεται αυτο η κανει μερες???


Σε εμένα πήρε 3 εβδομάδες να έρθει το 2ο, σε άλλους πήγε νωρίτερα.

----------


## Spank

Σήμερα ήρθε και το δικό μου μετα απο αρκετή καθυστέρηση.
Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι το συνδέσω στο switch και οχι απευθείας στο router θα δουλέψει ? γιατι εχω ενα θεματάκι με τις ελεύθερες ethernet

----------


## matelas

Περιμένω από τις 17-11. Ήρθαν και τα δύο email πάντως.  :Crying:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Σήμερα ήρθε και το δικό μου μετα απο αρκετή καθυστέρηση.
> Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι το συνδέσω στο switch και οχι απευθείας στο router θα δουλέψει ? γιατι εχω ενα θεματάκι με τις ελεύθερες ethernet


Μα γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; Συνδέεις το router σου με το whitebox και έχεις τις 4 θύρες του whitebox (όπως ακριβώς θα είχες και με το router σου....)


*Spoiler:*




			+το ότι θα έχεις και 3 από το router σου...

----------


## Seitman

> Σήμερα ήρθε και το δικό μου μετα απο αρκετή καθυστέρηση.
> Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι το συνδέσω στο switch και οχι απευθείας στο router θα δουλέψει ? γιατι εχω ενα θεματάκι με τις ελεύθερες ethernet


Θα συνδέσεις τη θύρα WAN του whitebox με το υπάρχον modem-router. Από τη μία έξοδο του whitebox στο switch και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Spank

Το σύνδεσα τελικά οπως ειπε ο Seitman , ευχαριστώ. Τώρα περιμένω και κωδικό  :Smile: 

Αλλο ενα θεματάκι που μολις ειδα ειναι οτι το router και το sam knows εχουν ιδια ip .... υπάρχει τροπος να αλλαξώ την ip του sam knows απο το interface του ?

----------


## Se7ev

Γράφτηκα και εγώ, για να δούμε αν θα γίνω δεκτός

----------


## Tiven

> Το σύνδεσα τελικά οπως ειπε ο Seitman , ευχαριστώ. Τώρα περιμένω και κωδικό 
> 
> Αλλο ενα θεματάκι που μολις ειδα ειναι οτι το router και το sam knows εχουν ιδια ip .... υπάρχει τροπος να αλλαξώ την ip του sam knows απο το interface του ?


όχι προς το παρών αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος αφού δεν έχει interface ακόμα

δεν χρειάζεται να το αλλάξεις πάντως αφού είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, απλά βλέπει την κίνηση και τα στέλνει όλα στο switch

----------


## Spank

Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ οποτε περιμένουμε κωδικό μονο

----------


## Seitman

Κωδικός είναι η MAC του whitebox  :Wink:  

Ή εναλλακτικά μπορείς να κάνεις forget password στο reporting.samknows.com, ορίσεις δικό σου και να μπαίνεις κανονικά.

----------


## Spank

Μόλις μου ήρθε mail με username και password  :Smile:

----------


## Koala_

Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες βλέπω μια εκπληκτική μείωση του latency αλλά και πτωτική τάση στo website load times. Και ενώ το throughput έχει σταθεροποιηθεί στο σχεδόν 13, με ανησυχεί λίγο και το packet loss. 

Όλα αυτά με Wind. Άλλοι με Wind έχετε κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## nnn

ναι ...

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες βλέπω μια εκπληκτική μείωση του latency αλλά και πτωτική τάση στo website load times. Και ενώ το throughput έχει σταθεροποιηθεί στο σχεδόν 13, με ανησυχεί λίγο και το packet loss. 
> 
> Όλα αυτά με Wind. Άλλοι με Wind έχετε κάτι παρόμοιο;


Όχι μόνο με wind....σε όλους τους παρόχους το κάνει.

Όλοι έχουν μειωμένο Latency (με βάση τα στατιστικά του Sam)

----------


## Koala_

Οφείλεται κάπου αυτό;

----------


## grayden

> Οφείλεται κάπου αυτό;


Με DPI οι εδώ πάροχοι βρήκαν ποιοι έχουν τα κουτάκια και τους περνάνε σιγά σιγά σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα.
 :Thinking:

----------


## Geocheats2

> Με DPI οι εδώ πάροχοι βρήκαν ποιοι έχουν τα κουτάκια και τους περνάνε σιγά σιγά σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα.


περα απο την πλακα μετά απο πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να παίξω cs ανεκτά αν είναι όντος αυτό θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται και ίσως θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρουμε στο samknows

----------


## treli@ris

Connx @ 17,5Mbps , fp - 1 σταθερος, 1 φορητος, 1 κινητο

----------


## grayden

> περα απο την πλακα μετά απο πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να παίξω cs ανεκτά αν είναι όντος αυτό θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται και ίσως θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρουμε στο samknows


Τεχνικά είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρουν ποιοι είναι στο πρόγραμμα αν ξέρουν τι να ψάξουν.
Το αν το κάνουν βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε...

----------


## Spank

Να παραθέσω και τα δικά μου στοιχεία απο εχτες και σήμερα που ήρθε το modem

----------


## nnn

> Με DPI οι εδώ πάροχοι βρήκαν ποιοι έχουν τα κουτάκια και τους περνάνε σιγά σιγά σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα.





> περα απο την πλακα μετά απο πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να παίξω cs ανεκτά αν είναι όντος αυτό θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται και ίσως θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρουμε στο samknows


Στους όρους που αποδεχτήκαμε είναι και η άδεια να έρθουν σε επικοινωνία με τον ISP μας ώστε να επιβεβαιώσουν  πως όντως είμαστε πελάτες του καθώς και για ενημέρωση σχετικά με τεχνικά στοιχεία, δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους DPI  :Whistle:

----------


## lunatic

Μου ήρθε και μένα σήμερα το ρουτεράκι ... δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμα πάνω για να μην ψάχνω 36 page για συνδεσμολογία και how to μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει ή να με ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ .... στην page που χρειάζεται να κοιτάξω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nnn

Μέσα στο κουτί έχει φυλλάδιο...

----------


## Andreaslar

Το παρατήρησα κι εγώ...Από αρχές Δεκέμβρη, τα στατιστικά "έστρωσαν"....
Είχανε πει ότι τέλος κάθε μήνα θα έρχεται email με αναλυτικά στοιχεία για τον μήνα που πέρασε... Δεν ήρθε κάτι για τον Νοέμβρη...

----------


## lunatic

> Μέσα στο κουτί έχει φυλλάδιο...


Τι να πώ ... είμαι οτι νάναι... 
Απο τι χαρά μου να ανοίξω το δέμα και παρέλαβα και έναν intel 2600k απο το ebay τα πέταξα τα κουτιά και τα χαρτιά όλα !!!

Πάντως είσαι πολύ ευγενικός ... εγώ θα έλεγα RTFM !!  :Embarassed:

----------


## lunatic

http://imgur.com/jN3Cf

Τα δικά μου έως τώρα stats

----------


## Geocheats2

Ρωτήσα έναν τεχνικό της HOL και αρνήθηκε το μισθομενο χρέοσε τα καλύτερα ping σε αναβάθμιση κυκλώματος

----------


## nm96027

> Ρωτήσα έναν τεχνικό της HOL και αρνήθηκε το μισθομενο χρέοσε τα καλύτερα ping σε αναβάθμιση κυκλώματος


Δεν είμαι οπαδός του σεναρίου του μισθωμένου....

----------


## Seitman

Περίμενες να το πει δηλαδή;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και θα συμφωνήσω με τον nm96027.

----------


## grayden

> Ρωτήσα έναν τεχνικό της HOL και αρνήθηκε το μισθομενο χρέοσε τα καλύτερα ping σε αναβάθμιση κυκλώματος


Μα στο είπε ανοιχτά, σου αναβάθμισε το κύκλωμα.
 :Razz:

----------


## Geocheats2

ουτε εγώ ειμαι , όπως είναι φυσικό έχω μια βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες μου αλλά αυτό θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η έρευνα να βγει όπως ο προϋπολογισμός του κράτους

----------


## DESTR0YER

Συμπέρασμα: όποιοι συμμετέχουμε στο πρόγραμμα είμαστε τυχεροί! Από κει και πέρα ας μην το ψάχνουμε :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Ωραία...  :Clap:  :Clap: 
Τρέχω να βάλω το whitebox στην καινούργια γραμμή ΟΤΕ που έχω 42,5att μπας και βάλουν miniDSLAM και στον Πεντάλοφο και όχι μόνο στη Νεοχωρούδα  :Razz: 

 :Sneer:

----------


## johnson

Ελλάδαρα μου ακούγεται όλο αυτό  :Laughing: 

Όμορφα, απ'έξω κούκλα από μέσα πανούκλα. Θα νομίζουν οι ξένοι ότι έχουμε μια χαρά υπηρεσίες.
Τι "αντιπροσωπευτικό" δείγμα είναι αυτό  :Whistle:

----------


## lunatic

Εγώ αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι σε πιο ακριβώς σημείο εμείς που επιλεχθήκαμε έχουμε την βελτίωση???

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Εγώ αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι σε πιο ακριβώς σημείο εμείς που επιλεχθήκαμε έχουμε την βελτίωση???


Στο latency μήπως που έχουμε όλοι κατω απο 20 ms, ενώ στα πρώτα ποστς ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερο....;

----------


## treli@ris

Δε νομιζω επειδη ειμαστε οι "τυχεροι" του προγραμματος να εχουμε και βελτιωση στις γραμμες μας! Εμενα οπως επαιζε πριν, παιζει και τωρα η γραμμη. Σκαμπανεβασματα στο Latency, στο PL οσο και στους DNS. To mono που μενει σταθερο ειναι το ανεβοκατεβασμα.

Μετρησεις 1 μηνα:

----------


## sculper

να ρωτήσω κάτι....
σε αυτό το router μπορούμε να μπούμε στο web interface του?

και πως?

επίσης, αν είναι κλειδωμένο την ασύρματη κεραία τι την θέλει?

διότι φανταζόμουν ότι για να έχει κεραία θα έπρεπε να "βλέπω" το ssid στα ασύρματα δίκτυα!


τέλος....
την επόμενη μέρα που το σύνδεσα μου ήρθε mail αυτόματα οτι το έχω συνδέσει και ότι όλα είναι οκ!

THE BIG BROTHER is watching you!

----------


## frap

E... μα κάντε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε από την αρχή. Ή έστω λίγο παρά πίσω.
Όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια απαντάμε.

Μήπως κάποιος mod να έφτιαχνε ένα faq στο πρώτο μήνυμα;

----------


## lunatic

Ναι θα ήταν χρήσιμο...όσο για το latency δηλαδή τι κάνουν και μας το κατεβάζουν...δε βγάζω νόημα

----------


## ares

> τέλος....
> την επόμενη μέρα που το σύνδεσα μου ήρθε mail αυτόματα οτι το έχω συνδέσει και ότι όλα είναι οκ!
> 
> THE BIG BROTHER is watching you!


Προσφέρθηκες ως εθελοντής σε  ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα  μέτρησης της πραγματικής σου ταχύτητας. Πως περίμενες οτι θα έπαιρναν τα δεδομένα μέτρησης; Θα τους τα έστελνες με γράμμα; Προφανώς μόλις πήραν τα πρώτα δεδομένα ήξεραν πως το σύνδεσες και λειτουργεί σωστά. Πού κολλάει ο big brother εδώ;

----------


## grovolis

> Προσφέρθηκες ως εθελοντής σε  ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα  μέτρησης της πραγματικής σου ταχύτητας. Πως περίμενες οτι θα έπαιρναν τα δεδομένα μέτρησης; Θα τους τα έστελνες με γράμμα; Προφανώς μόλις πήραν τα πρώτα δεδομένα ήξεραν πως το σύνδεσες και λειτουργεί σωστά. Πού κολλάει ο big brother εδώ;


Πέρα από αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και μεγάλη σημασία να παρακολουθούν 10.000 άτομα από όλη την Ευρώπη. Αν και το μόνο που κάνει το μηχάνημα είναι να έχει την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή σου για ανεβοκατέβασμα όποτε δεν χρησιμοποιείται!

----------


## Koala_

> Δεν είμαι οπαδός του σεναρίου του μισθωμένου....





Off Topic


		Η ίδεα με το μισθωμένο πώς υλοποιείτε ακριβώς; Γιατί δεν το καταλαβάινω.

----------


## Geocheats2

Μπορεί κάποιος που *δεν* συμμετέχει στο samknows να μας πει την gateway address του και ποιος είναι ο πάροχος του αν θέλει φυσικά

----------


## Minotavrs

χαμηλα latency my ass....  :Smile:

----------


## Geocheats2

> χαμηλα latency my ass....



Διαφωνώ, το απότομο πέσιμο το βλέπεις???  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Thinking: 

Εκεί πάνω θα ήσουν κανονικά και τότε με το δίκιο σου θα μας έλεγες χαμηλα latency my ass....  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Redface:

----------


## Minotavrs

Δεν εχεις αδικο ...οντος ανικανοποίητος θα επιθυμουσα να ειμαι οσο πιο πολυ χαμηλα γινότανε...  :Smile:

----------


## lunatic

http://imgur.com/8uoch

Τι πάθαμε ρε παιδιά???
Packet loss ..πέσιμο ταχύτητας? dns fail ??? ποιός ήρθε ?

----------


## Tiven

είχε αράξει για μερικά λεπτά ένας οτετζής χθες έξω από το σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) και από χθες τα latency ανέβηκαν στα 30 με 50  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

βασικά άκυρο δεν φταίει ο οτετζής (  :Razz:  ) από τις 17 του μήνα ανέβηκαν

----------


## balander

Μόλις βρήκα την εφαρμογή για iOS 


Καλή φαίνεται

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5...4396898231.jpg

----------


## Zer0c00L

για μενα προσωπικα το μονο καλο που εχω απο αυτο το προγραμμα ειναι το ρουτερ που δινουν (ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αυτα που εχω ηδη) TPLINK TL-WR741ND

κατα τα αλλα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και απο την συνδεση μου (ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου-ping-κατεβασμα/ανεβασμα-σταθεροτητα)

αυτο που θα μου αρεσε ποτε να βελτιωθει στην ελλαδα ειναι το ONLINE GAMING να εχουμε αψογα ping και να ειμαστε ακινητοι στοχοι λογω του lag.

βεβαια στο παιχνιδι (AMERICAS ARMY) που παιζω και ειναι δωρεαν και το δινουν μεσω του STEAM θα αλλαξει η πολιτικη και θα μπορουμε να εχουμε επισημο σερβερ στο σπιτι μας.

το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι ενα καλο ρουτερ (κατα προτιμηση CISCO,ZYXEL,DRAYTEC,THOMSON SPEEDTOUCH) αλλα δεν υπαρχουν τα χρηματα δυστυχως οποτε βολευομαι με του OTE που εχω στην κατοχη μου SAGEM - BAUDTEC 

βλεπετε ημουν ατυχος οταν ειχα λεφτα εκανα το λαθος να παω να αγορασω στην αρχη ενα (και μετα αλλο ενα) ρουτερ THOMSON SPEEDTOUCH 585 απο FORTHNET SHOP (οταν τα ειχαν προσφορα 50 ευρω) αλλα καηκαν μετα απο διακοπη της ΔΕΗ ενω ηταν σε πολυπριζο ασφαλειας APC και σε UPS APC καηκε το τροφοδοτικο τους και κατι απο μεσα γιατι απο την διακοπη και μετα δεν δουλευαν...αναβε μονο το Power τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## matelas

Πέρασε ένας μήνας και ακόμα περιμένω το router.  :Razz:

----------


## grayden

> Πέρασε ένας μήνας και ακόμα περιμένω το router.


Πέρνα από τα ΕΛΤΑ και ρώτα αν έχουν κάποιο συστημένο (περίπου 20x40) για σένα...

----------


## manolog3

Εχω παρατηρησει οτι καποιες φορες χανω την επικοινωνια με τον router μου. Αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι με το λουκετακι και δεν βγαινω στο ιντερνετ δεν μου ριχνει την γραμμη ομως, απλως κοβεται η επικοινωνια. 

Δυο φορες μαλιστα μου κρατησε αρκετη ωρα να επανελθει. Το εκλεισα και το ξανανοιξα αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## Seitman

Ενσύρματα συνδέεσαι ή ασύρματα;

----------


## manolog3

> Ενσύρματα συνδέεσαι ή ασύρματα;


Ενσυρματα! Οχι οτι προβληματιζομαι ιδιαιτερα, πατσαρω το καλωδιο πανω στον router να κανω τη δουλεια μου και ασε το white box να αναβοσβηνει. :Whistle:

----------


## Seitman

Δοκίμασε ένα hard reset στο whitebox. Μου έκανε και εμένα κάτι κουλά στην αρχή, αλλά μετά από 2-3 hard reset έστρωσε.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

*Latency* καρφωμένο στα 21 από 3/12.
Το *Packet Loss* εκτός από ένα 7.20 που έπιασε στις 9/12, παίζει γύρω στο 1.5, ενω από 13/12 μονίμως κάτω από 0,6.
Βελτιώσαν τίποτα?

----------


## Koala_

> Ενσυρματα! Οχι οτι προβληματιζομαι ιδιαιτερα, πατσαρω το καλωδιο πανω στον router να κανω τη δουλεια μου και ασε το white box να αναβοσβηνει.



Δοκίμασε ένα καινούργιο καλώδιο μεταξύ ρούτερ και whitebox.

----------


## manolog3

> Δοκίμασε ένα καινούργιο καλώδιο μεταξύ ρούτερ και whitebox.


Εχω δοκιμασει! Τωρα εχω βαλει ενα μικρο πατσακι. Ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα. Απλως το ειπα μπας και συμβαινει και σε αλλους. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Geocheats2

> *Latency* καρφωμένο στα 21 από 3/12.
> Το *Packet Loss* εκτός από ένα 7.20 που έπιασε στις 9/12, παίζει γύρω στο 1.5, ενω από 13/12 μονίμως κάτω από 0,6.
> Βελτιώσαν τίποτα?


Κοιτα 1-2 σελιδες πίσω

----------


## alkibiadhs

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι χθες παρεαλαβα και συνδεσα το whitebox.Το router μου ειναι ενα baudtec(αυτο το ασπρο του οτε) και συνδεομαι ασυρματα αλλα καποιες φορες εχω καποια κολληματα χανει την προσβαση στο ιντερνετ.Στο router μου πανω ειναι μονο το whitebox συνδεδεμενο ενσυρματα απο μια ελεθυερη θυρα του router μου στην wan θυρα του whitebox.Τα παρακατω αποτελεσματα πως σας φαινονται;

----------


## Geocheats2

> Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι χθες παρεαλαβα και συνδεσα το whitebox.Το router μου ειναι ενα baudtec(αυτο το ασπρο του οτε) και συνδεομαι ασυρματα αλλα καποιες φορες εχω καποια κολληματα χανει την προσβαση στο ιντερνετ.Στο router μου πανω ειναι μονο το whitebox συνδεδεμενο ενσυρματα απο μια ελεθυερη θυρα του router μου στην wan θυρα του whitebox.Τα παρακατω αποτελεσματα πως σας φαινονται;



Πετάς  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## manolog3

Να και ενα δικο μου report... θα εκτοξευτω στο διαστημα σε λιγο!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Whistle:

----------


## Geocheats2

> Να και ενα δικο μου report... θα εκτοξευτω στο διαστημα σε λιγο!!


Όντος!! εσένα σε πήρανε χαμπάρι ότι έχεις το whitebox και μετά αποφασίσανε να βγάλουν και κανέναν με πραγματικά χαρακτηριστικά :Redface:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## cmaniac

Ε ρε τι έχει να γίνει αν αναλύσουν τα αποτελέσματα..

Manolog3 βγάλε το upstream throughput, κάνε μιά μικρή αναδιάταξη και πρόσθεσε στην 6άδα το website load times. Εκεί είναι το πραγματικό ζουμί που είναι κάπως πιό δύσκολο να μαγειρευτεί  :Wink: 

Έτσι θα έχουμε και ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης της γραμμής σου με τις γραμμές που δε σηκώνουν latency. Το website load times φαίνεται να δείχνει τα μπουκώματα πάντα και σε όλους.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Ο Sam ξέρει....


*Spoiler:*

----------


## cmaniac

Προτιμώ τα γραφήματα βασισμένα στις ώρες, εκεί είναι το γέλιο  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Προτιμώ τα γραφήματα βασισμένα στις ώρες, εκεί είναι το γέλιο


Μόνο για σένα  :Wink: 


*Spoiler:*




			Η χθεσινή μέρα

----------


## cmaniac

Σαναβαμπιτς!

Χθες, επίσης..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94619

----------


## Zer0c00L

τα δικα μου αποψε

----------


## cmaniac

Απλά, με 3 γράμματα. ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω δεν κανω καμια διαφημιση σε κανεναν προσωπικα

απλα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια που δοκιμασα "εναλλακτικο παροχο" και απο φιλους που παιδευονται ακομα με "εναλλακτικους παροχους" προτιμω να δινω κατι παραπανω και να εχω την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια.

δεν λεω η κινηση αυτη απο το samknows οπως και το περιβοητο της EETT ειναι καλες ενεργειες απλα να μην μεινουν στις μελετες και να προχωρησουν...

----------


## manolog3

Να και τα στατιστικα μου απο το Web Site Load Times

----------


## Papazov

Δήλωσα συμμετοχή και μου ήρθε και 2o mail για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων. οπότε μάλλον αναμένω κι εγώ το "black box"

----------


## matelas

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω. Αίτηση από τις 17/11/2011.  :Crying: 

Πέρασα από το ταχυδρομείο και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δήλωσα συμμετοχή και μου ήρθε και 2o mail για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων. οπότε μάλλον αναμένω κι εγώ το "black box"


Λευκό είναι!  :Razz:

----------


## Papazov

> Λευκό είναι!


 :Razz:  I knorr  :Razz: 

απλώς το λέω έτσι γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα θα καταγράφει τα πάντα!!!

----------


## Tiven

ξαναφτιάξαν εδώ και 3 μέρες τα pings

από 40-50αρια πίσω στα 8-12

----------


## DESTR0YER

> ξαναφτιάξαν εδώ και 3 μέρες τα pings
> 
> από 40-50αρια πίσω στα 8-12


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Μηνιαίο report που ήρθε στο email.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μηνιαίο report που ήρθε στο email.


Το έλαβα και εγώ χτες.
Ασχολούνται βλέπω

----------


## Ntalton

Ηρθε και δω το mail

----------


## DESTR0YER

Να και τα δικά μου...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω το ειπα απο την αρχη οτι κανουν δουλεια...

ηρθε και σε εμενα

----------


## DESTR0YER

> εγω το ειπα απο την αρχη οτι κανουν δουλεια...
> 
> ηρθε και σε εμενα


Έχεις την καλύτερη σύνδεση νομίζω  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι η συνδεση μου ειναι μια χαρα (απο οσο εχω δει και στο προγραμμα της ΕΕΤΤ οπου συμμετεχω επισης)

δεν εχω παραπονο κανενα

καλες ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου

καλες ταχυτητες στο κατεβασμα αρχειων

καλο ping - μηδενικο packet loss στο online gaming.

οταν φτιαξουν στην περιοχη και τα νεα καφαο τοτε θα ειμαι τελεια.

----------


## BigBlack

Εχθές μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι έγινα δεκτός στο πρόγραμμα και να περιμένω το whitebox στις επόμενες εβδομάδες. Παρ'όλο που έχω πρόγραμμα Οτενετ 24Mbps over ISDN, λόγω της πανάρχαιης καλωδίωσης από το καφάο προς το σπίτι μου τα στατιστικά μου είναι χάλια - λίγο πάνω από 5mbps down, 600kbps up. Έχω κάνει αίτηση να αλλάξουν την καλωδίωση άπειρες φορές αφού δεν ξεπερνάει τα 20 μέτρα αλλά τζίφος. Λέτε να φιλοτιμηθούν τώρα για να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα τους;

----------


## nnn

Να θυμήσω πως οι συμμετέχοντες στο πρόγραμμα, αποδεχτήκαμε κάποιους όρους για την χρήση του, αν δεν μας αρέσουν και θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο, απλά το γυρίζουμε πίσω ατελώς.

----------


## Ntalton

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κατι. Τον προηγουμενο μηνα ειχα να ανεβασω κατι backups, κατι που πηρε αρκετες ωρες. Περιμενα λοιπον πως για εκεινη την περιοδο το whitebox θα καταλαβαινε οτι η συνδεση ηταν σε συνεχη απασχοληση και δεν θα εκανε tests. Παρολα αυτα, αυτο δεν σταματησε, εκανε τα tests και φυσικα αυτα δεν ηταν καλα. Ειναι φυσιολογικο, σας εχει τυχει και εσας; Ρωτω, γιατι δεδομενα  θα ανεβαζονται συχνα και δεν θελω να χαλασω τους μεσους ορους...

----------


## nnn

Σε εμένα και ενεργή να είναι η γραμμή, το έχω δει να κόβει τα πάντα, να κάνει το τεστ και μετά να κάνει resume.

----------


## Ntalton

> Σε εμένα και ενεργή να είναι η γραμμή, το έχω δει να κόβει τα πάντα, να κάνει το τεστ και μετά να κάνει resume.


Τι στο καλο τοτε... Η συνδεσμολογια σωστη ειναι παντως...
Θα επικοινωνησω με το support. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εχθές μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ότι έγινα δεκτός στο πρόγραμμα και να περιμένω το whitebox στις επόμενες εβδομάδες. Παρ'όλο που έχω πρόγραμμα Οτενετ 24Mbps over ISDN, λόγω της πανάρχαιης καλωδίωσης από το καφάο προς το σπίτι μου τα στατιστικά μου είναι χάλια - λίγο πάνω από 5mbps down, 600kbps up. Έχω κάνει αίτηση να αλλάξουν την καλωδίωση άπειρες φορές αφού δεν ξεπερνάει τα 20 μέτρα αλλά τζίφος. Λέτε να φιλοτιμηθούν τώρα για να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα τους;


μπορει

αλλα σιγουρα θα βελτιωθει η κατασταση οταν ο ΟΤΕ σου βαλει τις νεες καμπινες (καφαο) για το VDSL στην περιοχη σου.

λογικα θα αλλαξουν τα καλωδια...

αλλιως μπορεις να επιμενεις στο 121 και να τους δηλωνεις καλωδιακη βλαβη.

το κομματι απο το καφαο εως το σπιτι σου ειναι δικη τους ευθυνη.

----------


## nnn

Είναι ωραίο να έχεις 3 Mbps upload  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tiven

> Είναι ωραίο να έχεις 3 Mbps upload


ΠΩΣ ΓΕΝΕΙΝ ΑΥΤΟ;  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Vdsl2 by Cheetos  :Whistle:

----------


## riddle3

> Είναι ωραίο να έχεις 3 Mbps upload


Λατρεύω όταν μας troll-άρουν οι admins  :Razz:

----------


## balander

@nnn, 

Την 35αρα έβαλες ή την 50αρα;

----------


## nnn

35άρα λόγο απόστασης...

----------


## balander

Καλά και κλειδώνεις «μόνο» 21; Περιμένεις να στο ρυθμίσουν ή έτσι θα είναι;

----------


## nnn

Λογικά είναι στην φάση ρύθμισης, έχω ενημερώσει σχετικά.

----------


## manolog3

Να και το δικο μου μηνιαιο report.  :Whistle:

----------


## matelas

Τους έστειλα και email και δεν απάντησαν. Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. 

Μάλλον το ξανασκέφτηκαν και δεν με θέλουν.  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

Τα αγαπώ τα ping μου!

----------


## nnn

Αυτό είναι upload



> 2012-01-13 13:00:00	3.14	3.14	3.14	1

----------


## Tiven

μπας και γουστάρει τα μαθηματικά το router σου;

----------


## nnn

Γιατί ?

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Γιατί ?


π = 3,14 ?  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:

----------


## hmtykabatzas

> π = 3,14 ?



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: hmtykabatzas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μολις το συνδεσα και γω, περιμενω λογικα mail επιβεβαιωσης και να δω τα πρωτα τεστ....

----------


## filipoy

Πώς να ανεβάσω ?
  και το δικό μου μηνιαίο report.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες βλέπω σημαντική απόκλιση του ΣΑΠΕ με το Samknows.
Ενώ είχα σχεδόν αντιστοιχεία στα 13.500, τώρα τελευταία το Samknows σωστά δείχνει στα 14.000, καθώς έπεσε το SNR μου στο 3,9 και πήρα λίγο ακόμα ταχύτητα, ενώ το ΣΑΠΕ έχει κολλήσει στην παλιά ένδειξη σε όσα τεστ και αν κάνω.

----------


## Geocheats2

Τρελή πτώση ταχύτητας αλλά τα στατιστικά στο samknows ακμαια
π.χ. απο ati με 10kb/s το samknows δίνει

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Παιδιά σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε ρούτερ χρειάζεται να ενημερώσουμε;

----------


## nnn

όχι...

----------


## Papazov

Καλησπέρα παιδιά κι από εμένα.
σήμερα μου ήρθε το sam (tp link TL-WR1043ND) και το σύνδεσα.

μάλλον το κόβω για ψιλό-μεταχειρισμένο, δηλαδή ενώ έχει όλα τα πλαστικά του, έχει ένα δύο γδαρσίματα επάνω.

έχω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις - διευκρινήσεις...

έχω 2 H/Y στο σπίτι. τον κεντρικό δεν θέλω να τον συνδέσω στο στο sam γιατί είναι ο server, έχω δίκτυο (αν και τον σύνδεσα και από ότι είδα δεν άλλαξε και τίποτε). έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σχετικά? 

στο δικό μου router, είχα συνδεδεμένα τους 2 Η/Υ και ο καθένας τους είχε την δική του ip. στο sam τι θα γίνει αν τα συνδέσω? θα έχει ο κάθε Η/Υ το δικό  του ip ή θα έχουν όλοι το ίδιο (είμαι λιγάκι, αν όχι ΠΟΛΥ, άσχετος)

θα περιμένω να μου στείλουν mail με τα στοιχεία μου και pass για να μπαίνω να βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα ή μήπως πρέπει να τους ενημερώσω ότι το παρέλαβα και το σύνδεσα?

τελικά η σύνδεση που έκανα στο σπίτι μου είναι η εξής. 
στο router το δικό μου σύνδεσα τον κεντρικό Η/Υ (server) και το sam
και στο sam όλα τα άλλα. λέτε να πειράζει?

ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση και την υπομονή σας (σε ένα σχετικά άσχετο).
Δημήτρης

----------


## Zer0c00L

τυχερουλη πηρες το καλο

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...el=TL-WR1043ND

εγω εχω το http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...del=TL-WR741ND

σε αριστη συσκευασια

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά κι από εμένα.
> σήμερα μου ήρθε το sam (tp link TL-WR1043ND) και το σύνδεσα.
> 
> μάλλον το κόβω για ψιλό-μεταχειρισμένο, δηλαδή ενώ έχει όλα τα πλαστικά του, έχει ένα δύο γδαρσίματα επάνω.
> 
> έχω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις - διευκρινήσεις...
> 
> έχω 2 H/Y στο σπίτι. τον κεντρικό δεν θέλω να τον συνδέσω στο στο sam γιατί είναι ο server, έχω δίκτυο (αν και τον σύνδεσα και από ότι είδα δεν άλλαξε και τίποτε). έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σχετικά? 
> 
> ...


με καθε επιφυλαξη

λεει οτι πρεπει να συνδεσεις το ρουτερ (ADSL) στο ασπρο κουτακι (samknows) και απο αυτο να συνδεσεις τους υπολογιστες.

----------


## jkoukos

Εγγραφή 28-12-11
Επιβεβαίωση 2ο email 4-1-12
Παραλαβή 23-1-12, ήρθε το TL-WR1043ND (είχα δηλώσει 1Gb), με ζελατίνες αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο.
Σύνδεση πίσω από το Fritz 7270 και μετά σύνδεση με ένα Netgear 1Gb switch, έπαιξε με τη μία.



> έχω 2 H/Y στο σπίτι. τον κεντρικό δεν θέλω να τον συνδέσω στο στο sam γιατί είναι ο server, έχω δίκτυο (αν και τον σύνδεσα και από ότι είδα δεν άλλαξε και τίποτε). έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σχετικά?
> 
> στο δικό μου router, είχα συνδεδεμένα τους 2 Η/Υ και ο καθένας τους είχε την δική του ip. στο sam τι θα γίνει αν τα συνδέσω? θα έχει ο κάθε Η/Υ το δικό του ip ή θα έχουν όλοι το ίδιο (είμαι λιγάκι, αν όχι ΠΟΛΥ, άσχετος)
> 
> θα περιμένω να μου στείλουν mail με τα στοιχεία μου και pass για να μπαίνω να βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα ή μήπως πρέπει να τους ενημερώσω ότι το παρέλαβα και το σύνδεσα?


Θα σου έλεγα να τα βγάλεις από το router και να τα βάλεις πάνω στο whitebox.
Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις email για το password.
Όπως έγραψαν προηγούμενοι χρήστες και το εφάρμοσα, μπαίνεις εδώ, πατάς το link που γράφει "_Forgot your password_" γράφεις τo email σου και κατόπιν ακολουθείς τα βήματα στο μήνυμα που θάρθει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

γιατι εσεις πηρατε αυτο με τις 3 κεραιες TL-WR1043ND και εγω πηρα αυτο με την μια κεραια 

αδικια...!!!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> γιατι εσεις πηρατε αυτο με τις 3 κεραιες TL-WR1043ND και εγω πηρα αυτο με την μια κεραια 
> 
> αδικια...!!!


Κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει.
Δεν σημαίνει ότι όποιος έχει 3 κεραιίες είναι και καλύτερος.
Αλλού να κοιτάς να έχεις 3 πάντα..  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ξερω αυτο που λες (πονηρουλη)

αλλα θεωρω αδικια εγω να παρω αυτο το μικρουλη ασπρο κουτι με την μια κεραια http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...del=TL-WR741ND

και καποιοι αλλοι να παρουν αυτο με τις τρεις κεραιες http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...el=TL-WR1043ND

θα μου πεις ισως δεν δηλωσα οτι εχω Gigabit Ethernet Network

και ομως τους το ειπα...

----------


## DESTR0YER

> το ξερω αυτο που λες (πονηρουλη)
> 
> αλλα θεωρω αδικια εγω να παρω αυτο το μικρουλη ασπρο κουτι με την μια κεραια http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...del=TL-WR741ND
> 
> και καποιοι αλλοι να παρουν αυτο με τις τρεις κεραιες http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...el=TL-WR1043ND
> 
> θα μου πεις ισως δεν δηλωσα οτι εχω Gigabit Ethernet Network
> 
> και ομως τους το ειπα...


Και εγώ αυτό με τη μία έχω....μάλλον είναι μία και καλή  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειναι φτηριαρικο ρε συ αυτο με την μια εχει κατω απο 30 ευρω
ενω αυτο με τις τρεις εχει πανω απο 30 ευρω

----------


## Tiven

Όσα έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου (1 σπίτι 1 μαγαζί 1 γνωστός) είναι αυτά με 1 κεραία. Με έναν Σουηδό που μιλούσα, του είχαν στείλει αυτό με.. τα 3  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ξερω και φιλοι/γνωστοι που συμμετεχουν στο προγραμμα αυτο με την μια κεραια εχουν παρει

η ειρωνια ξερεις πια ειναι?

απο 100 ατομα (εγω/φιλοι/γνωστοι/συγγενεις) που συμμετεχουμε σε αυτο το προγραμμα απο διαφορες περιοχες αθηνας και αλλων πολεων

1 μονο πηρε αυτο με τις τρεις κεραιες

----------


## Tiven

Ναι δεν έχεις άδικο.

Τουλάχιστον αν το σπάσουμε για να το χρησιμοποιούμε όπως γουστάρουμε πριν περάσουν 2 χρόνια, δεν θα νιώθουμε ενοχές.. κάτι είναι και αυτό  :Very Happy:

----------


## hemlock

> το ξερω και φιλοι/γνωστοι που συμμετεχουν στο προγραμμα αυτο με την μια κεραια εχουν παρει
> 
> η ειρωνια ξερεις πια ειναι?
> 
> απο 100 ατομα (εγω/φιλοι/γνωστοι/συγγενεις) που συμμετεχουμε σε αυτο το προγραμμα απο διαφορες περιοχες αθηνας και αλλων πολεων
> 
> 1 μονο πηρε αυτο με τις τρεις κεραιες


Εχει σημασια μεγαλη το τι πηρες? :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Εχει σημασια μεγαλη το τι πηρες?


μόνο και μόνο που έχει WiFi N αυτό με τα 3, ναι

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν εχει τοσο σημασια φιλε μου δεν το εκανα για να παρω κατι απλα ηθελα να συμμετεχω στο προγραμμα

και το δικο μας με την μια εχει WIFI N
απλα η διαφορα που βρισκω ειναι οτι αυτο με τις 3 κεραιες ειναι WIFI 300Mbps N ενω αυτο με την 1 κεραια ειναι WIFI 150Mbps N

----------


## BigBlack

To βασικό νομίζω δεν είναι το wireless, αλλά το ότι έχει gigabit πόρτες και θα μπορούσε να μπεί στη θέση του switch για να μη γεμίζουμε περιττές συσκευές και καλώδια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οτι αφορα το ποτε θα το χρησιμοποιησουμε...

ερωτηση σε αυτους που ξερουν?

αυτο που μας εχουν στειλει εχει custom firmware που σημαινει οτι και HARD/FACTORY RESET να του κανουμε δεν χανει ρυθμισεις κτλ?

ετσι δεν ειναι?

για να το χρησιμοποιησουμε θα πρεπει να μας στειλουν το εργοστασιο firmware και τοτε θα κανουμε HARD/FACTORY RESET ωστε να δουλεψει το http://192.168.1.1 (admin,admin) που εχει κατω στην ταμπελα του

το ταμπελακι απο κατω λεει 2.4 εκδοση
εχουμε τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια...εχουμε μελλον (αν ζουμε βεβαια μεχρι τοτε...)

επισης θα συμφωνησω οτι αυτο με την μια (1) κεραια εχει 100Mbps LAN ενω αυτο με τις τρεις (3) κεραιες εχει 1000Mbps LAN.

----------


## matelas

Υπάρχει άλλος που περιμένει το router για πάνω από 2 μήνες;  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> και το δικο μας με την μια εχει WIFI N
> απλα η διαφορα που βρισκω ειναι οτι αυτο με τις 3 κεραιες ειναι WIFI 300Mbps N ενω αυτο με την 1 κεραια ειναι WIFI 150Mbps N


Μόνο που για να πιάσει κανείς τα 300Mbps πρέπει υποχρεωτικά όλες οι συσκευές του να μπορούν να δουλέψουν σε Channel Width 40MHz, πράγμα που σήμερα είναι ανέφικτο.

Το βασικό, πιστεύω, είναι ότι έχει Gigabit switch.

----------


## Zer0c00L

για αυτο το ειπα

το καλο ειναι οτι εχει Gigabit switch

wifi (wireless) δεν χρησιμοποιω γιατι εδω που μενω αθηνα-παγκρατι γινετε ο χαμος απο ασυρματα δικτυα ελευθερα - hotspots κτλ...

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Υπάρχει άλλος που περιμένει το router για πάνω από 2 μήνες;


ναι ενας φιλος μου απο το κορωπι

----------


## matelas

> ναι ενας φιλος μου απο το κορωπι


Ανακουφίστηκα λίγο τώρα που έμαθα πως δεν είμαι ο μόνος.  :Thinking:

----------


## Papazov

> τυχερουλη πηρες το καλο
> 
> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...el=TL-WR1043ND
> 
> εγω εχω το http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...del=TL-WR741ND
> 
> σε αριστη συσκευασια
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> ...





> Θα σου έλεγα να τα βγάλεις από το router και να τα βάλεις πάνω στο whitebox.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις email για το password.
> Όπως έγραψαν προηγούμενοι χρήστες και το εφάρμοσα, μπαίνεις εδώ, πατάς το link που γράφει "_Forgot your password_" γράφεις τo email σου και κατόπιν ακολουθείς τα βήματα στο μήνυμα που θάρθει.


τελικά το σύνδεσα όπως λέγατε εσείς και οι οδηγίες.

την επόμενη ημέρα που το σύνδεσα, μου ήρθε mail με το pass...

από ότι κατάλαβα
"*user name =* user@mail.xxx" και 
"*pass =* SamKnows router mac address" 




> Κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει.
> Δεν σημαίνει ότι όποιος έχει 3 κεραίες είναι και καλύτερος.
> Αλλού να κοιτάς να έχεις 3 πάντα..


 :Respekt:  σωστός  :Respekt: 

σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και την βοήθειά σας.
εν αναμονή των πρώτων αποτελεσμάτων

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν πατησεις τα λινκ που σου εδωσε ο φιλος ποιο πανω σου στελνουν εκ νεου κωδικο στο email που δηλωσες (αν δεν τα καταφερες να μπεις βεβαια)

καλοριζικο.

----------


## Papazov

> καλοριζικο.


Ευχαριστώ!

εν αναμονή των πρώτων αποτελεσμάτων  :Razz:

----------


## JohnPro

Εκανα και γω! Περιμενω απαντηση!

----------


## Ntalton

Μου ηρθε δευτερο mail με τα αποτελεσματα μου, καλυτερα τωρα πια :One thumb up:

----------


## JohnPro

Αργουν να στειλουν email??? Εγω περιμενω σχεδον μια εβδομαδα...

----------


## matelas

Δεν μπήκαν ούτε στον κόπο να απαντήσουν στο email που τους έστειλα, κρίμα γιατί θα είχε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Ntalton

Τους εστειλα mail επισης, μηπως μπορεσουν να μου στειλουν το whitebox με gigabit γιατι βολευει περισσοτερο στο οικιακο δικτυο, που να παιρνω καινουριο gigabit switch...



> Αργουν να στειλουν email??? Εγω περιμενω σχεδον μια εβδομαδα...


Περιμενε λιγο ακομη, νομιζω εμενα στην δευτερη εβδομαδα μου απαντησαν...

----------


## JohnPro

Αααα! για να δουμε!

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγώ σήμερα τους ενημέρωσα ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω Load Balance 2 γραμμές μια cyta & μια forthnet ολα ΟΚ μου είπαν κανένα πρόβλημα και ότι θα ενημερώσουν τα σύστημα τους για το Load Balance.  :One thumb up:

----------


## TearDrop

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ αυτό με τις 3 κεραίες. Μου έκατσε κουτί μιας και χρειαζόμουν gigabit switch συν το WiFi N το οποίο τώρα μου είναι άχρηστο αλλά κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί.

----------


## Papazov

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ αυτό με τις 3 κεραίες. Μου έκατσε κουτί μιας και χρειαζόμουν gigabit switch συν το WiFi N το οποίο τώρα μου είναι άχρηστο αλλά κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί.


καλώς τα δέχτηκες  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλως τα δεχτηκες φιλε μου

να ρωτησω κατι? (ισως ειναι χαζο)

απο οτι παρατηρησα στα "whitebox" ειναι απλα ρουτερ (ασυρματης τεχνολογιας + switch) αλλα δεν ειναι modem που σημαινει οτι για να το δουλεψουμε μετα θα πρεπει παλι να συνδεθει με το modem-router που εχουμε?

η λεω "βλακειες"

----------


## grayden

Σωστά τα λες.

----------


## Tiven

Δεν παίζει πρόβλημα όμως αφού παίρνεις ακόμα και με 1 ευρώ (αν είναι Broadcom με ΟΤΕ  :Razz:  ) ό,τι βρεις και το βάζεις σε bridge mode. Αν είναι ΟΚ με τον συγχρονισμό, οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι το ξερω οτι δεν παιζει θεμα
αλλωστε και με τις δυο "μπακατελες" του ΟΤΕ το SAGEM και το BAUDTEC μια χαρα τα παει

εδω μεχρι και το CISCO ταιριαζει απολυτα

----------


## JohnPro

Ok! Μου απαντησανε! Το πολυ σε 14 μερες θα φερουν το whitebox!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## matelas

Επιτέλους ήρθε. Το περίμενα από τέλη 2011.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TassosK

παιδια ειναι 100% εμπιστο ωστε να δωσω τα στοιχεια μου; και επιπλεον δεν θα εχω καμια χρεωση για το ρουτερ και τα μεταφορικα;

----------


## JohnPro

Ειναι 100% εμπιστο, αφου η διευθυνση που θα δωσεις, θα χρησιμοποιηθει για να σου στειλουν το ρουτερ  :Wink:

----------


## TassosK

θα μου ''τρωει'' καθολου την συνδεση;

----------


## grayden

> θα μου ''τρωει'' καθολου την συνδεση;


Μόνο όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου θα κάνει tests, οπότε όχι.

----------


## TassosK

> Μόνο όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου θα κάνει tests, οπότε όχι.


ευχαριστω φιλε :One thumb up:

----------


## Papazov

Παλικάρια, μου ήρθε το πρώτο mail με τα αποτελέσματα της σύνδεσής μου.

κανένα σχόλιο?

----------


## stelioss_1

πάντως είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τi δεδομένα συλλέγουν...( μήπως παίρνουν και άλλα δεδομένα που δεν ξέρουμε?)

και γιατί δεν θέλουν να το κάνεις reverse engineering

απορίες..που εχω.

----------


## username71

στο Your Details στο ISP γράφει Miscellaneous. Εας σας αναφέρει το πραγματικό όνομα του πάροχου;
έχω τη συσκευή #24.7**, λίγοι δεν ειμαστε;

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ιδιο αναφερει και σε εμενα που δηλωσα κατα την εγγραφη μου τον ΟΤΕ που ειναι ο παροχος.

φιλε στελιο τα δεδομενα που συλλεγουν (θελω να πιστευω) οτι αφορουν τις ταχυτητες κτλ

δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να συλλεξουν αλλες πληροφοριες μεσω ενος ρουτερ?

αντε στην χειροτερη να κοιτανε σε τι ιστοσελιδες μπαινουμε...

----------


## JohnPro

Δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να μην συλλεγει πληροφοριες απο μας. Σιγουρα κατι παραπανω θα συλλεγει...

----------


## grovolis

Θεωρητικά όλη μας την κίνηση μπορούν να δουν αφού όλα μέσω WhiteBox περνάνε. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι το κάνουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω δεν εχω να κρυψω κατι ας δουν οτι θελουν

αλλωστε δεν υπαρχουν στην πραξη "προσωπικα δεδομενα" και "ανωνυμια".

το γεγονος οτι συμμετεχω στο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα SamKnows το οφειλω στα παιδια του ADSLgr.com εννοειτε οτι θελω την συσκευη που δινουν αλλα με νοιαζει και η βελτιωση της ευρυζωνηκοτητας στην χωρα μας (μπας και δουμε φως στο τουνελ) οπως επισης συμμετεχω και στις ΕΕΤΤ (ΣΑΠΕ)

----------


## Tiven

> εγω δεν εχω να κρυψω κατι ας δουν οτι θελουν
> 
> αλλωστε δεν υπαρχουν στην πραξη "προσωπικα δεδομενα" και "ανωνυμια".


Πραγματικά ντρέπομαι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και διακρινω μια "ειρωνια" στην απαντηση σου τελος παντων γιατι ντρεπεσαι?

επειδη ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν προσωπικα δεδομενα και ανωνυμια? η οτι επειδη ειπα οτι δεν εχω κατι να κρυψω?

γιατι και τα δυο που αναφερα ισχυουν οσο και να ντρεπεσαι

----------


## DESTR0YER

> αν και διακρινω μια "ειρωνια" στην απαντηση σου τελος παντων γιατι ντρεπεσαι?
> 
> επειδη ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν προσωπικα δεδομενα και ανωνυμια? η οτι επειδη ειπα οτι δεν εχω κατι να κρυψω?
> 
> γιατι και τα δυο που αναφερα ισχυουν οσο και να ντρεπεσαι


Εντάξει, στην ουσία ίσως να μην υπάρχουν, αλλά τουλάχιστον να κρατάμε κάποια υποτυπώδη όρια στην ιδιωτικότητα μας. Άμα είμαστε της λογικής "ε δε βαριέσαι, άμα θέλουν να εισβάλλουν στην ιδιωτική μου ζωή θα το κάνουν, άρα ας τους δώσω και το κλειδί του σπιτιού μου, ας ανεβάσω και 5-6 γυμνές μου φώτο" χαθήκαμε. Θα πρέπει να απαιτούμε για τα δικαιώματα μας και όχι να τα παραμελούμε και να τα καταστρέφουμε οι ίδιοι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εννοειτε οτι εμεις πρεπει να παιρνουμε τα μετρα μας και να μην ανεβαζουμε σε ιστοσελιδες η τα social media (facebook-twitter) προσωπικα μας δεδομενα.

αλλα σε οτι αφορα καθαρα την προστασια προσωπικων δεδομενων και της ανωνυμιας δεν υφισταται καν.

----------


## JohnPro

Μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ... :P

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ... :P


Καλορίζικο;  :Razz:

----------


## Minotavrs

BTW 
Αυτο το θεμα με το τι φιλτραρουν ... εχει πολυ ενδιαφερων 

Μου κανει εντυπωση ότι κανεις απο τους ψαγμενους εδω μεσα δεν το εχει ψαξει λιγο για να μας πει τι φιλτράρει ?

----------


## Seitman

Τίποτα δεν φιλτράρει.
Απλά όταν η γραμμή δεν είναι απασχολημένη, κάνει test απόδοσής της.

----------


## JohnPro

> Καλορίζικο;


Ευχαριστω!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


Τους εστειλα email οτι θελω το gigabit λογω του οτι αγορασα NAS και μητρικη με gigabit μιας και η προηγουμενη δεν ειχε (μεγαλος ψευτης, ε? :onetooth:  :onetooth: ) ... ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΕΙΣΑ!!!!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Ευχαριστω! 
> 
> 
> Τους εστειλα email οτι θελω το gigabit λογω του οτι αγορασα NAS και μητρικη με gigabit μιας και η προηγουμενη δεν ειχε (μεγαλος ψευτης, ε?) ... ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΕΙΣΑ!!!!


Ελλάδα FTW  :Razz:

----------


## JohnPro

> Ελλάδα FTW


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα στειλω παραπονο μεσω email γιατι μου εδωσαν το 150Mbps Wifi N (1 κεραια) με 100Mbps LAN αντι του 300Mbps Wifi N με 1000Mbps LAN

ειναι αδικια αυτο...

τσαμπα εχω μητρικη - ρουτερ - switch - nas σε (1000Mbps) LAN.

πλακα κανω

καλοριζικο φιλε μου

οχι μονο τεστ κανει οταν η γραμμη ειναι αδρανης (αν και κανα δυο φορες το επιασα να μετραει ενω ειχα κινηση σε εσωτερικο/εξωτερικο δικτυο)

----------


## JohnPro

> θα στειλω παραπονο μεσω email γιατι μου εδωσαν το 150Mbps Wifi N (1 κεραια) με 100Mbps LAN αντι του 300Mbps Wifi N με 1000Mbps LAN
> 
> ειναι αδικια αυτο...
> 
> τσαμπα εχω μητρικη - ρουτερ - switch - nas σε (1000Mbps) LAN.
> 
> πλακα κανω
> 
> καλοριζικο φιλε μου
> ...


 :Razz:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Περα απο την πλακα, το gigabit εχει και usb που το χρειαζομαι... Και τελικα θα αλλαξω μητρικη (μαλλον μετα το Πασχα...) που θα εχει gigabit lan  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  αφου η τωρινη ειναι σαπια... (ο λογος που θα αλλαξω ειναι γιατι η καινουρια που εχω βαλει στο ματι, εχει sata III :onetooth:  :onetooth: )

----------


## Tiven

> (ο λογος που θα αλλαξω ειναι γιατι η καινουρια που εχω βαλει στο ματι, εχει sata III)


WoW φίλε τρομερός λόγος, κάνε την αλλαγή το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## JohnPro

> WoW φίλε τρομερός λόγος, κάνε την αλλαγή το συντομότερο δυνατό.


Δεν ειναι μονο αυτο :P Αφου εχω sata III σκληρο, γιατι να μην το εκεμεταλευτω? Παιζω flight simulator, και το καθε τι που ειναι πιο γρηγορο βοηθαει  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

Off Topic


		Δεν θα δεις διαφορά  :Wink:

----------


## JohnPro

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν θα δεις διαφορά


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Crying:  :Crying:  Τουλαχιστον εχει καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα η μητρικη  :Razz:  (νομιζω... :Confused: )
	


Τελος παντων... Εκανε και την πρωτη μετρηση  :Razz:

----------


## cmaniac

Το κακό είναι οτι οι ISP έχουν πλέον λάβει τα μέτρα τους και ενώ η γραμμή σέρνεται ασυστόλως (streaming με εξωτερικό είναι ανύπαρκτο), οι μετρήσεις που δείχνει το samknows είναι υπεράνω πασης υποψίας.. Κοροϊδία..

----------


## Zer0c00L

ερωτηση? εχει δει κανεις σημερα το "whitebox" αν του εχει κανει μετρηση? η μονο το δικο μου δεν εχει κανει?

----------


## Seitman

Το δικό μου έκανε κανονικά μετρήσεις σήμερα.

----------


## grayden

Σε εμένα δείχνει ότι έχει κάνει μέτρηση...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα παντως σημερα δεν εχει παρει καμια μετρηση
τελευταια μετρηση εχει χτεσινη ημερομηνια.

τι να πω...τους αφησα μηνυμα να δουμε

το πρωι εκανα μια βλακεια θελησα να βαλω το ρουτερ -> whitebox -> switch -> Η/Υ για τον λογο οτι οταν παιζω παιχνιδια να το κλεινω για να μην εχω θεμα με ξαφνικα ping επειδη παρατηρησα οτι κανει μετρηση... αλλα δεν δουλεψε και ετσι το εχω ξανα ρουτερ -> whitebox -> H/Y εχω βγαλει εντελως το switch.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ΟΚ αρχισε να μετραει παλι.

επισης επειδη αναβαθμισα το εσωτερικο μου δικτυο σε 1.000 (gigabit) τους εστειλα μηνυμα αν μπορουν να το αλλαξουν και μου απαντησαν να τους στειλω τα στοιχεια μου (ταχυδρομικης αλληλογραφιας) για να μου στειλουν το νεο whitebox για gigabit.

οτι αφορα το παλιο απο "οσα καταλαβα" θα τους το στειλω εγω πισω με εξοδα δικα μου (μικρο το κακο).

----------


## cmaniac

Όσοι με το whitebox εμφανίζεστε να έχετε φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις, ενώ στο πραγματικό surfing σέρνεστε, δεν είναι κακό να κάνετε μία αναφορά επ'αυτού. Οι ISP θεωρώ ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει ένα παιχνιδάκι με τους έχοντες τις συσκευές αυτές..

----------


## Zer0c00L

ολα ειναι πιθανα σε αυτη την χωρα αλλωστε οι παροχοι ειναι ενημερωμενοι για το προγραμμα οποτε ολα ειναι πιθανα.

προσωπικα παντως δεν εχω κανενα θεμα με τις μετρησεις και το surfing το κακο που μου κανει εμενα το whitebox αφορα το online gaming εκει με σκιζει το ατιμο (ανεβαζει ping (lag)) μερικες φορες αλλα ελπιζω να μαζεψω λιγο χρημα και να αναβαθμισω το δικτυο μου σε Gigabit ολες οι συσκευες Router - Switch κτλ ωστε να μην εχω θεμα

περα απο την πλακα παντως εβαλα στο ματι να αγορασω Wireless ADSL2+ Modem/Router Annex B (ISDN) και Switch της ιδιας μαρκας με το white box (TP-LINK) μου εκαναν κλικ που τα ειδα.

----------


## grayden

> περα απο την πλακα παντως εβαλα στο ματι να αγορασω Wireless ADSL2+ Modem/Router Annex B (ISDN) και Switch της ιδιας μαρκας με το white box (TP-LINK) μου εκαναν κλικ που τα ειδα.


Φθηνά και αξιόπιστα προϊόντα αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι κορυφαία στην ποιότητα ή τις επιδόσεις.

----------


## balander

Αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας δεν μπορώ να δω βίντεο στο youtube κανονικά έστω και σε μέτρια ποιότητα χωρις κολλήματα και μπαινω να δω στατιστικα κτλ και φαινονται ολα μελι γαλα!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φθηνά και αξιόπιστα προϊόντα αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι κορυφαία στην ποιότητα ή τις επιδόσεις.


συμφωνω
αλλα οταν τα κορυφαια π.χ speedtouch μου εχουν καει δυο φορες για ασημαντη αιτια
οταν τα zyxel ειναι απλησιαστα για την τσεπη μου οπως και μια αλλη καλη μαρκα (Draytec)

θα μου πεις εχω το καλυτερο ολων (CISCO) ναι αλλα αυτο για να δουλεψει οπως το θες πρεπει να εχεις και τις αναλογες καρτες επεκτασεις οι οποιες κοστιζουν... 

αναγκαστηκα θα παω σε κατι που αντεχει η τσεπη μου

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας δεν μπορώ να δω βίντεο στο youtube κανονικά έστω και σε μέτρια ποιότητα χωρις κολλήματα και μπαινω να δω στατιστικα κτλ και φαινονται ολα μελι γαλα!


δεν εισαι ο μονος σε αυτο αλλα και σε αλλα θεματακια (με ιδιωτικους παροχους) εχουν και κατι φιλοι/γνωστοι μου

στις μετρησεις δειχνουν οκ αλλα στην πραξη ειναι....για κλαματα.

----------


## JohnDro

Στην καρτέλα your details έκαναν λάθος στον ISP. Είμαι στην On Telecoms και αυτοί έγραψαν ΟΤΕ. 
Τους έστειλα 2 φορές email για να το διορθώσουν και δεν έκαναν τίποτα.
Ετσι από περιέργεια....σ' εσάς γράφουν τον σωστό ISP ή γράφουν ότι ναναι :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Σε εμένα είναι σωστό.
Βρε μπας και με το ΟΤΕ εννοούν [Ο]ν [ΤΕ]lecoms;  :Laughing:

----------


## JohnDro

> Βρε μπας και με το ΟΤΕ εννοούν [Ο]ν [ΤΕ]lecoms;


Σωστός.....Μάλλον έτσι θά'ναι.  :Worthy:

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε εμενα παντως γραφουν ΟΤΕ που ειναι σωστο γιατι αυτο δηλωσα.

----------


## JohnDro

Κάποιος που να δήλωσε On Telecoms να δούμε και σ'αυτόν τι γράφουν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

ισως να προβλεψαν οτι η ΟΝ θα κλεισει και θα πας στον ΟΤΕ (χαχα)

----------


## balander

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ενα ρουτερ DIR-600 (D-link) και να του περάσω dd-wrt και να συνδέσω επάνω του το modem router μου. (Αλήθεια τι ρυθμισεις στο περιπου πρεπει να κανω; ) 

Εαν το κάνω αυτό, πως θα συνδέσω το tp-link για να δουλεύουν οι μετρήσεις;

----------


## Koala_

Θα συνδέσεις το whitebox του samknows απευθείας στο DlR-600, και πλέον όλα τα ενσύρματα pc πάνω στο whitebox.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=NBlCDupot3I

----------


## balander

Το router που έχω τώρα για ίντερνετ που θα το συνδέσω;  Επίσης πως θα κάνω να περνούν ίντερνετ από το ρουτερ; bridged  κτλ;

----------


## frap

> Το router που έχω τώρα για ίντερνετ που θα το συνδέσω;  Επίσης πως θα κάνω να περνούν ίντερνετ από το ρουτερ; bridged  κτλ;


Μη μπερδεύεσαι. To whitebox θεώρησέ το σαν ένα χαζό switch που πρέπει να παρεμβάλεις ακριβώς πριν το router σου.

*Μπρίζα τηλεφώνου* -> *router* (οποιαδήποτε LAN)-> καλώδιο <- (WAN) *Whitebox* (οποιαδήποτε LAN) -> καλώδιο <- *DIR600* -> οτιδήποτε

Επίσης μπορείς να συνδέσεις συσκευές και στις υπόλοιπες LAN του Whitebox.

Θα τα ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς όπως εάν το whitebox δεν ήταν εκεί (είπαμε, θεώρησέ το σαν χαζό switch, ή αγνόησέ το εντελώς στο σχεδιάγραμμά σου.)

----------


## balander

Ευχαριστώ. Μετά το dir-600 συνδεω με ethernet τον Η/Υ μου και επίσης το λαπτοπ μου με το ασυρματο του dir-600. Μήπως γνωρίζεις τί ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στο dir-600 για να παίρνει ιντερνετ από το thomson adsl2+ router? Δεν θα πρέπει να κανω καμια ρυθμιση απο το μενου του ή θα παίξει αυτόματα;

----------


## frap

> Ευχαριστώ. Μετά το dir-600 συνδεω με ethernet τον Η/Υ μου και επίσης το λαπτοπ μου με το ασυρματο του dir-600. Μήπως γνωρίζεις τί ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στο dir-600 για να παίρνει ιντερνετ από το thomson adsl2+ router? Δεν θα πρέπει να κανω καμια ρυθμιση απο το μενου του ή θα παίξει αυτόματα;


Να ενεργοποιήσεις τον DHCP client στη WAN πόρτα του εάν πρόκειται να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως router;
Να το βάλεις να παίζει ως bridge (dd-wrt δεν είπες πως θα βάλεις; ) οπότε γίνει διάφανο κι αυτό (όπως το whitebox...) για τους υπολογιστές στο δίκτυό σου και αυτοί θα βλέπουν "απευθείας" το thomson σου και θα παίρνουν IP από κει.

Αυτά γενικά. Για οδηγίες βήμα-βήμα θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος που να έχει δουλέψει είτε το DIR είτε το dd-wrt πρόσφατα να σου πει.

----------


## MTS

Μια ερωτηση γιατι κατι δε μου παει καλα στο ασυρματο.
Τα εχω συνδεσει ολα κομπλε, αλλα οταν μπαινω ασυρματα (netfaster) σερνεται.
Αμα κλεισω το whitebox, η ταχυτητα επανερχεται στα κανονικα επιπεδα.
Ενσυρματα ολα κανονικα, μεσω whitebox.
Τι παιζει? επηρεαζει καπου στο ασυρματο το whitebox, εχει καπου καποια settings για αυτο?

Οποιος εχει καμια ιδεα...

----------


## Seitman

Ρε παιδιά κανείς με HOL;
Μετά από καιρό είπα να μπω να δω τις μετρήσεις. Αυτό που είδα στα αποτελέσματα του DNS query με άφησε άφωνο: 


 :Blink:  :Confused:  :What..?:  :Shocked:  :Stunned:

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα είναι 0% με το αντίστοιχο Response Time σταθερό ~25ms.

----------


## Ntalton

Επισης και σε εμενα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εμένα που δεν βλεπει πλέον το Sam knows τίποτα μετά την αλλαγή σε netgear dgn2200,  τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## Seitman

Μόλις έφαγα "φλασιά".
Έκανες restart στο whitebox μετά την αλλαγή του router;

----------


## hmtykabatzas

δεν ξερω αν παιζει αλλος mmo,αλλα παρατηρώ οτι το λευκο κουτακι μου δημιουργει lag για 3-4 δευτερολεπτα καθε μια με 2 ωρες.(μονο τοτε μπορω να παρατηρησω το κολλημα)υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω για να το αποτρεψω αυτό…?

----------


## riddle3

> δεν ξερω αν παιζει αλλος mmo,αλλα παρατηρώ οτι το λευκο κουτακι μου δημιουργει lag για 3-4 δευτερολεπτα καθε μια με 2 ωρες.(μονο τοτε μπορω να παρατηρησω το κολλημα)υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω για να το αποτρεψω αυτό…?


Το ίδιο κάνει και σε μένα, και το κλείνω κάθε φορά πριν από παιχνίδι. 

Είναι θέμα του firmware, που αρχίζει το τεστ όταν η κίνηση είναι χαμηλή και όταν παίζεις αναγκαστικά δεν κατεβάζεις τίποτα, άρα αρχίζει τα δικά του.

----------


## nnn

> Εμένα που δεν βλεπει πλέον το Sam knows τίποτα μετά την αλλαγή σε netgear dgn2200,  τι μπορώ να κάνω;


Έχεις ενεργό το DHCP ?

----------


## hmtykabatzas

> Το ίδιο κάνει και σε μένα, και το κλείνω κάθε φορά πριν από παιχνίδι. 
> 
> Είναι θέμα του firmware, που αρχίζει το τεστ όταν η κίνηση είναι χαμηλή και όταν παίζεις αναγκαστικά δεν κατεβάζεις τίποτα, άρα αρχίζει τα δικά του.



και γω το κανω καμια φορά, ελπιζω να μην δημιουργώ προβλημα. ενταξει ερευνητικο προγραμμα αλλα δεν γινεται πανω στο pvp να κολλάω... :P

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έχεις ενεργό το DHCP ?


Ναι από την αρχή. Μαλλον επειδή άλλαξα το ρούτερ, για κάποιες ώρες δεν έγραψε τίποτα και νόμιζα ότι είχε θέμα. Αλλά μετά συνέχισε κανονικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως επειδη δυστυχως ετυχε να αλλαξω πολλα ρουτερ δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει προβλημα απο την στιγμη που εχω ενεργοποιημενο το IP4 DCHP στο βασικο ρουτερ και πριν ανοιξω το βασικο ρουτερ ανοιγω πρωτα το "whitebox" ετσι δουλευουν ολα ρολοι.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μια τεράστια διαφορά που είδα μόλις άλλαξα το ZTE της Wind με το *Netgear dgn2200* αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού οφείλεται.
Μέχρι πριν, το *DNS Response Times* είχε μέσο όρο στο 800Ms. Από την στιγμή που έβαλα το Netgear είμαι στο 25.  :Thinking:  Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Αντίθετα το *Failed DNS Queries* από 0 πήγε στο 100% !!

----------


## balander

Που βλέπω ποτε τελειώνουν τα 2 χρονια;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια τεράστια διαφορά που είδα μόλις άλλαξα το ZTE της Wind με το *Netgear dgn2200* αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού οφείλεται.
> Μέχρι πριν, το *DNS Response Times* είχε μέσο όρο στο 800Ms. Από την στιγμή που έβαλα το Netgear είμαι στο 25.  Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
> Αντίθετα το *Failed DNS Queries* από 0 πήγε στο 100% !!


πιστευω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα γιατι το failed dns queries = αποτυχια ερωτηματος dns 

για ψαξτο λιγο...

εγω παντως ακομα περιμενω το .....gigabit whitebox που εχω ζητησει να μου αλλαξουν...

----------


## grovolis

> Που βλέπω ποτε τελειώνουν τα 2 χρονια;


Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει!

----------


## balander

> Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει!


Τι εννοεις;

----------


## grovolis

> Τι εννοεις;


Εννοώ ότι όλο αυτό ότι μετά τα δύο χρόνια φλασάρουν firmware στην συσκευή που σου επιτρέπει να την χρησιμοποιήσεις και βγαίνεις από το πρόγραμμα είναι ψέματα, καθώς δεν έχω βρει πουθενά να αναφέρει την ημέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## Seitman

Και γιατί δεν τους στέλνεις ένα mail;

----------


## grovolis

> Και γιατί δεν τους στέλνεις ένα mail;


Σε εσένα πχ σου λέει πόσες μέρες απομένουν?

----------


## Ntalton

Παντως εχουν ανεβασει τα GPL sources:
https://files.samknows.com/~gpl/
Λογικα με ενα reset στην συσκευη και μεσω ssh μπορει να περαστουν.
Δεν ξερω πως ειδοποιησαι για το ποτε σου επιτρεπουν κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Seitman

Όχι δε μου λέει. Αλλά χονδρικά έχω ένα χρόνο ακόμα μέχρι να συμπληρωθούν οι δύο. Όταν θα πλησιάζει ο καιρός, θα τους στείλω ένα mail.

----------


## grovolis

> Όχι δε μου λέει. Αλλά χονδρικά έχω ένα χρόνο ακόμα μέχρι να συμπληρωθούν οι δύο. Όταν θα πλησιάζει ο καιρός, θα τους στείλω ένα mail.


Έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτό και εγώ θέλω ακόμη 10 μήνες απλά δεν είδα πουθενά στο site τους να αναφέρουν για κάποιο χρονικό όριο, αυτό με προβληματίζει.

----------


## Andreaslar

Πέρασαν κιολας 14 μήνες..

----------


## balander

Τους έστειλα ερώτηση εδώ και μήνες  και με έγραψαν ... Εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ πάλι βρήκα την ακριβή ημερομηνία που σύνδεσα το whitebox. Είχα κάνει σχετικό post στο νήμα αυτό εκείνη την ημέρα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## balander

> Εγώ πάλι βρήκα την ακριβή ημερομηνία που σύνδεσα το whitebox. Είχα κάνει σχετικό post στο νήμα αυτό εκείνη την ημέρα.



καλή ιδέα... ---> 1/11/11 (ευκολη ημερομηνια)  :Respekt:

----------


## nnn

sorry, αλλά θα την κάνω την ερώτηση, τι θα το κάνετε το router ?

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ προσωπικά θα το χρησιμοποιήσω ως hub, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ κάτι 585ν7 και αν πάθει κάτι το ρουτέρι μου δεν έχω ανταλλακτικό.  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

??
Ένα Gigabit switch είναι φθηνό πλέον.

----------


## Seitman

Το ξέρω ότι είναι φτηνά, αλλά λέω να σταματήσω να "στοκέρνω" ρουτέρια και συναφή.
Για εκεί που το θέλω, φτάνει και το 100άρι. Μόνο για μοίρασμα ντερνετς. Ούτε streaming, ούτε μεταφορές αρχείων.

----------


## grovolis

Εμένα προσωπικά αυτό την περίοδο που παίζω online games έχω που έχω wind και είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα έτσι και αλλιώς και το whitebox τα κάνει χειρότερα οπότε μάλλον θα τους στείλω email για διακοπή.

----------


## grayden

> Εμένα προσωπικά αυτό την περίοδο που παίζω online games έχω που έχω wind και είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα έτσι και αλλιώς και το whitebox τα κάνει χειρότερα οπότε μάλλον θα τους στείλω email για διακοπή.


Το Whitebox δεν επηρεάζει πρακτικά την απόδοση της γραμμής σου.

----------


## riddle3

> Το Whitebox δεν επηρεάζει πρακτικά την απόδοση της γραμμής σου.


Όχι, αλλά δημιουργεί ωραιότατα lagspikes χωρίς να το περιμένεις.

----------


## grovolis

> Όχι, αλλά δημιουργεί ωραιότατα lagspikes χωρίς να το περιμένεις.


Ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## grayden

> Όχι, αλλά δημιουργεί ωραιότατα lagspikes χωρίς να το περιμένεις.


Παλιότερα που δούλευα την γραμμή που το έχω κουμπώσει δεν θυμάμαι να είχα τέτοιο θέμα.

Πόσο συχνό είναι το φαινόμενο;

----------


## riddle3

> Παλιότερα που δούλευα την γραμμή που το έχω κουμπώσει δεν θυμάμαι να είχα τέτοιο θέμα.
> 
> Πόσο συχνό είναι το φαινόμενο;


Ανά ώρα, όταν κάνει τα τεστ του. Αλλά είναι random πότε. Δηλαδή το πρώτο τεστ είναι 13:04, το επόμενο 14:13 κλπ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι επειδή όταν παίζεις έχεις πολύ χαμηλό utilization στη γραμμή, θεωρεί ότι είναι οκ να τρέξει και ειδικά όταν τρέχει το download test, 
το lag από ~80-100ms πάει στον θεό, μερικές φορές δε είναι αρκετό για disconnect.

Αναγκάζεσαι να το κλείνεις και να αλλάζεις καλώδια από το ένα router στο άλλο μόνο και μόνο για να παίζεις σαν άνθρωπος.

----------


## balander

μωρε λες αυτο να φταιει στην dota 2 που εχω lag spikes και σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις disconnect; Ουτε που το σκεφτηκα  :Evil:

----------


## grayden

> Αναγκάζεσαι να το κλείνεις και να αλλάζεις καλώδια από το ένα router στο άλλο μόνο και μόνο για να παίζεις σαν άνθρωπος.


Εγώ πάντως δεν θυμάμαι να είχα τέτοιο θέμα...

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ πάντως δεν θυμάμαι να είχα τέτοιο θέμα...


Μήπως έπαιζες παιχνίδια πιο απαιτητικά από πλευράς Bandwidth;

----------


## grayden

> Μήπως έπαιζες παιχνίδια πιο απαιτητικά από πλευράς Bandwidth;


Κατά βάση COD...

----------


## blade_

δλδ επηρεαζει στον τομεα του online gaming?μαλιστα..ειναι που ειναι χαλια τα πραματα δλδ...

----------


## DESTR0YER

Ρε παιδιά εμένα δε μου έχει δημιουργήσει ποτέ προβληματα. Ούτε στη DOTA ούτε στο COD.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως με την VDSL 50/5 και συνδεμενο το "whitebox" δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα προβλημα στο "online gaming" ειτε μεσω Η/Υ ειτε μεσω ΚΟΝΣΟΛΑΣ.

τωρα τους παραγγειλα και θα μου στειλουν το "gigabit whitebox" καθως πλεον ολο το εσωτερικο δικτυο αναβαθμιστηκε σε gigabit lan.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα προσωπικά αυτό την περίοδο που παίζω online games έχω που έχω wind και είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα έτσι και αλλιώς και το whitebox τα κάνει χειρότερα οπότε μάλλον θα τους στείλω email για διακοπή.


δεν φταιει αυτο μαλλον φταιει ο παροχος της συνδεσης σου συγκεκριμενα η wind (δεν ξερω και τα καλυτερα απο φιλους που την εχουν)

εγω ειμαι μια χαρα με τον ΟΤΕ και το VDSL αλλα και παλια με το ADSL2+ δεν αντιμετωπιζα κανενα θεμα με αυτο.

----------


## karetsos

> εγω παντως με την VDSL 50/5 και συνδεμενο το "whitebox" δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα προβλημα στο "online gaming" ειτε μεσω Η/Υ ειτε μεσω ΚΟΝΣΟΛΑΣ.
> 
> τωρα τους παραγγειλα και θα μου στειλουν το "gigabit whitebox" καθως πλεον ολο το εσωτερικο δικτυο αναβαθμιστηκε σε gigabit lan.


πώς το κατάφερες αυτό; με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα

----------


## DESTR0YER

> δεν φταιει αυτο μαλλον φταιει ο παροχος της συνδεσης σου συγκεκριμενα η wind (δεν ξερω και τα καλυτερα απο φιλους που την εχουν)
> 
> εγω ειμαι μια χαρα με τον ΟΤΕ και το VDSL αλλα και παλια με το ADSL2+ δεν αντιμετωπιζα κανενα θεμα με αυτο.



 :One thumb up:  +1

----------


## Zer0c00L

> πώς το κατάφερες αυτό; με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα


απο την ιστοσελιδα (μετρησεων) αφου εκανα εισοδο με ονομα χρηστη και κωδικο επικοινωνησα μαζι τους και ζητησα την αλλαγη 

η οποια εγκριθηκε αυτο το μηνα και τον επομενο θα μου στειλουν τον εξοπλισμο δωρεαν στο σπιτι μου το παλιο θα το κρατησω σε ασφαλες σημειο (δεν γινετε να τους το επιστρεψω καθως επιστροφες εξοπλισμου δεχονται μονο απο αγγλια).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδιά εμένα δε μου έχει δημιουργήσει ποτέ προβληματα. Ούτε στη DOTA ούτε στο COD.


επισης ουτε σε εμενα που παιζω στην κονσολα Tom's Clancy Ghost Recon Future Soldier , Battleflield 3 , Call Of Duty MW3 - BlackOps 1-2 , PES 2013 ουτε στον υπολογιστη που παιζω αντιστοιχα παιχνιδια και το Αmericas Army 3.3 που εχει τρελες απαιτησεις σε συνδεση με το διαδικτυο.

----------


## A_gamer

> απο την ιστοσελιδα (μετρησεων) αφου εκανα εισοδο με ονομα χρηστη και κωδικο επικοινωνησα μαζι τους και ζητησα την αλλαγη 
> 
> η οποια εγκριθηκε αυτο το μηνα και τον επομενο θα μου στειλουν τον εξοπλισμο δωρεαν στο σπιτι μου το παλιο θα το κρατησω σε ασφαλες σημειο (δεν γινετε να τους το επιστρεψω καθως επιστροφες εξοπλισμου δεχονται μονο απο αγγλια).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> επισης ουτε σε εμενα που παιζω στην κονσολα Tom's Clancy Ghost Recon Future Soldier , Battleflield 3 , Call Of Duty MW3 - BlackOps 1-2 , PES 2013 ουτε στον υπολογιστη που παιζω αντιστοιχα παιχνιδια και το Αmericas Army 3.3 που εχει τρελες απαιτησεις σε συνδεση με το διαδικτυο.


Μα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα οι τρελές απαιτήσεις.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτός που είχε το πρόβλημα έπαιζε ένα παιχνίδι με απαιτήσεις τόσο χαμηλές που το μηχάνημα θεωρούσε τη σύνδεση idle.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν εννοεις το φιλο με την Wind ως παροχο μαλλον δεν φταιει ουτε το παιχνιδι αλλα η συνδεση του με το διαδικτυο (αν κρινω απο αρκετους φιλους) που προτιμησαν την WIND (χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω την εταιρεια) αλλα κατι φταιει σιγουρα και εχουν προβληματα τα οποια δεν εχουν λυθει μεχρι την στιγμη που μιλαμε στους περισσοτερους (και απλα κανουν υπομονη να ληξει το συμβολαιο τους) και να μετακομισουν αλλου...

----------


## grovolis

> αν εννοεις το φιλο με την Wind ως παροχο μαλλον δεν φταιει ουτε το παιχνιδι αλλα η συνδεση του με το διαδικτυο (αν κρινω απο αρκετους φιλους) που προτιμησαν την WIND (χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω την εταιρεια) αλλα κατι φταιει σιγουρα και εχουν προβληματα τα οποια δεν εχουν λυθει μεχρι την στιγμη που μιλαμε στους περισσοτερους (και απλα κανουν υπομονη να ληξει το συμβολαιο τους) και να μετακομισουν αλλου...


Φίλε μου δεν αντιλέγω ότι φταίει *και* η wind. Ωστόσο έκανα το εξής. Πήρα τηλ στην wind να με γυρίσουν σε fast path. Όταν έγινε τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα όντως αλλά με lineage 2 και league of legends που παίζω προσωπικά και ταυτόχρονα skype κλήση 4 ατόμα είχα το εξής πρόβλημα. Κάθε περίπου 20 λεπτά για περίπου 5 δευτερόλεπτα το παιχνίδι πάγωνε, το ping πήγαινε 400-500, και το εικονίδιο του skype είχε γίνει γκρι (ότι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί και καλά), μετά τα 5 δεύτερα όλα καλά. Αποσυνδέσεις και σε l2 και σε lol δεν έτρωγα αλλά το παιχνίδι πάγωνε. Μόλις έβγαλα το whitebox από την γραμμή (εδώ και 5 μέρες) δεν το έχω πάθει προς το παρόν. Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα τι φταίει, απλά στην περίπτωση μου η αποσύνδεση του whitebox μου έλυσε το πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου δεν θελω να κρινω κανεναν παροχο συνδεσης με το διαδικτυο

αλλα θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι η συσκευη κανει μετρησεις οταν η συνδεση με το διαδικτυο ειναι "αδρανης" μονο τοτε κανει μετρησεις συμφωνα με τους υπευθυνους του εργου (project) αν αυτο στην περιπτωση σου δεν συμβαινει ισως φταιει η συνδεση σου η το παιχνιδι που κανει την συσκευη να νομιζει οτι ειναι "αδρανης". 

υποψην οπως ειπα εξ αρχης δεν εισαι ο μονος ο οποιος "παιζει" οπως ειπα παιζω (ειμαι φανατικος gamer) και στον υπολογιστη και στην κονσολα και εχω συνδεμενη την γραμμη του VDSL στο VDSL ρουτερ και απο εκει παει στο "whitebox" που μοιραζει σε ολους τους υπολογιστες (σταθερους-φορητους) και στην κονσολα.

ουδεποτε αντιμετωπισα προβλημα με ping (lag) και παιζω παιχνιδια με απαιτησεις σε οτι αφορα το διαδικτυο (ping) 

καποιο αλλο ειναι το προβλημα σου ισως να ειναι απο σενα ισως απο τον παροχο σου

----------


## Tiven

Τι να φταίει δηλαδή στο παιχνίδι/εφαρμογή και να κάνει το whitebox να νομίζει ότι η σύνδεση είναι αδρανής; 

Και 1 πακέτο να στέλνει το πρόγραμμά μου ανά 1 λεπτό, δεν μου καίγεται καρφί. Τι να κάνουν δηλαδή, να στείλουν παραπάνω όγκο πληροφοριών με το στανιό;

Να βρουν εκείνοι έναν σωστό τρόπο να κάνουν τις μετρήσεις τους όταν πρέπει.

----------


## grovolis

Πιστεύω θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να μπορείς να επιλέξεις εσύ τις ώρες που θες να κάνει μετρήσεις μέσα στην ημέρα!

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν εχετε δικιο σε αυτο θα μπορουσαν να το εχουν ετσι ωστε να επιλεγει ο χρηστης ποτε να κανει μετρησεις

απλα επισημανα οτι δεν εχω παρατηρησει σε εμενα το ιδιο απο την εποχη της ADSL2+ εως τωρα με την VDSL βεβαια θα μου πεις οτι δεν εχω σχεδον ποτε αδρανη την συνδεση μου (ολο και κατι κανω...)

παντως μετραει κανονικα και σε ωρες που οντως δεν κανω κατι.

----------


## konig

δεν εχει νοημα να υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη 
αλλωστε αυτο το προγραμμα υπαρχει για να μετραει ολες τις ωρες ολη την μερα οχι οποτε μας κ@βλωσει :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Ναι, μετράει... Αλλά μόνο όταν η γραμμή είναι idle.

----------


## konig

και ομως οχι..μετραει κανονικα ακομη και οταν παιζεις ειδικα αμα παιζεις counter strike source και εχεις net_graph 3 στην κονσολα θα το καταλαβεις ανετα (απο τα 10-12 χτυπαει 900-1100 στα ξεκαρφωτα και παντα για συγκεκριμενο οριο)

----------


## Tiven

επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ από την αρχή του προγράμματος, όποτε του γουστάρει κάνει μετρήσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

Οι μετρήσεις γίνονται ακριβώς κάθε ώρα, απλά σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή για το καθένα. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε αναλυτικά όταν επιλέξετε προβολή μίας μόνο ημέρας.
Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν γίνει η μέτρηση (π.χ. βαριά χρήση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής), θα επαναληφθεί την αμέσως επόμενη ώρα.
Για να γίνουν σωστά οι μετρήσεις και ο έλεγχος της γραμμής, προϋπόθεση είναι όλες οι συσκευές μας να συνδέονται μετά το Whitebox έτσι ώστε να έχει συνεχή και ολοκληρωμένη παρακολούθηση του δικτύου μας. 

Πληροφορίες για την μεθοδολογία των ελέγχων εδώ.

----------


## grovolis

> Οι μετρήσεις γίνονται ακριβώς κάθε ώρα, απλά σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή για το καθένα. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε αναλυτικά όταν επιλέξετε προβολή μίας μόνο ημέρας.
> Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν γίνει η μέτρηση (π.χ. βαριά χρήση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής), θα επαναληφθεί την αμέσως επόμενη ώρα.
> Για να γίνουν σωστά οι μετρήσεις και ο έλεγχος της γραμμής, προϋπόθεση είναι όλες οι συσκευές μας να συνδέονται μετά το Whitebox έτσι ώστε να έχει συνεχή και ολοκληρωμένη παρακολούθηση του δικτύου μας. 
> 
> Πληροφορίες για την μεθοδολογία των ελέγχων εδώ.


Βέβαια στο pdf λέει ότι και οι ασύρματες συσκευές πρέπει να συνδέονται στο whitebox, πράγμα που δεν είναι εφικτό.

----------


## emeliss

Και εφικτό είναι και απαραίτητο για σωστά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## grovolis

> Και εφικτό είναι και απαραίτητο για σωστά αποτελέσματα.


Πως είναι εφικτό?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν λέει αυτό αλλά γράφει (§ 2.3 Deployment) ότι υπάρχουν 2 διαφορετικοί τρόποι εγκατάστασης:
α. Να δουλεύει ως router στη θέση του κανονικού, οπότε παίρνει τον έλεγχο όλου του δικτύου (ενσύρματου και ασύρματου).
β. Να δουλεύει σε Bridge mode, όπου ελέγχει μόνο το ενσύρματο δίκτυο και απλά παρακολουθεί το ισχυρότερο ΑΡ για τυχόν επικοινωνία (και τίποτα άλλο).

Στην δικιά μας περίπτωση ισχύει πάντα το (β).
Στην Αμερική, απ' όπου ξεκίνησε και το παρόν πρόγραμμα, υπάρχει δυνατότητα και για το (α).

----------


## emeliss

Στο ασύρματο κολλάς;

-με πρόλαβε ο jkoukos-

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι μετρήσεις γίνονται ακριβώς κάθε ώρα, απλά σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή για το καθένα. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε αναλυτικά όταν επιλέξετε προβολή μίας μόνο ημέρας.
> Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν γίνει η μέτρηση (π.χ. βαριά χρήση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής), θα επαναληφθεί την αμέσως επόμενη ώρα.
> Για να γίνουν σωστά οι μετρήσεις και ο έλεγχος της γραμμής, προϋπόθεση είναι όλες οι συσκευές μας να συνδέονται μετά το Whitebox έτσι ώστε να έχει συνεχή και ολοκληρωμένη παρακολούθηση του δικτύου μας. 
> 
> Πληροφορίες για την μεθοδολογία των ελέγχων εδώ.


Για την ακρίβεια το χρονοδιάγραμμα των μετρήσεων φαίνεται εδώ.

----------


## konig

απο που μπορω να αλλαξω τον Isp μου?...(edit details δεν..)

----------


## balander

Τους στελνεις email λογικα...

----------


## maxtak

> απο που μπορω να αλλαξω τον Isp μου?...(edit details δεν..)



τους στέλνεις εμαιλ , και απαντούν με τις ευχαριστίες τους...

----------


## JohnDro

> τους στέλνεις εμαιλ , και απαντούν με τις ευχαριστίες τους...


Τους έστειλα 5 φορές email για να μου αλλάξουν τον ISP
και μου έστειλαν μόνο τις ευχαριστίες τους.

----------


## konig

> Τους έστειλα 5 φορές email για να μου αλλάξουν τον ISP
> και μου έστειλαν μόνο τις ευχαριστίες τους.


καλα ειναι εμενα δεν μου εστειλαν τιποτα ακομη  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

μπηκες στην σελιδα που δινεις ονομα χρηστη-κωδικο και τους εστειλες το αιτημα σου (επικοινωνια)

γιατι εγω εκει μπηκα και οταν ζητησα το νεο εξοπλισμο (whitebox gigabit support) αλλα και για αλλαγη απο ADSL2+ σε VDSL.

----------


## konig

ε ναι προφανως

----------


## Zer0c00L

ρωταω γιατι καμια φορα το απλο (χαζο) εχει σημασια

εγω παντως που επικοινωνησα μαζι τους (καθυστερησαν να απαντησουν) αλλα απαντησαν και πραγματοποιησαν τα αιτηματα μου.

----------


## jkoukos

Το ίδιο και σε μένα, με μικρή καθυστέρηση απάντησαν και υλοποίησαν την αλλαγή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλησπερα σε ολους/ες

σημερα παρελαβα το νεο "whitebox" Gigabit 

μου εστειλαν αυτο εδω TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 Dual Band 
http://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/d...del=TL-WDR3600

----------


## konig

μπορει κανεις να εξηγησει αυτο το drop?


δεν ειναι οτι με χαλαει αλλα μοιαζει λιγακι περιεργο  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

οριστε και τα πληρες χαρακτηριστικα μου απο το "ασπρο κουτι"

Σύνδεση με Internet OTE Conn-X VDSL 30/2.5
Σύνδεση με LAN Gigabit
Στατιστικά με συνδεμένα στο "ασπρο κουτί" 2 σταθερούς υπολογιστές , 1 φορητό υπολογιστή , 1 κονσόλα XBOX 360 Slim.

24 ώρες / 7 ημέρες

Download http://prntscr.com/u3h81
Upload http://prntscr.com/u3hbn
DNS Response Times http://prntscr.com/u3hfv
Website Load Times http://prntscr.com/u3hj8
Latency http://prntscr.com/u3h4j
Packet Loss http://prntscr.com/u3hof
Failed Web Requests http://prntscr.com/u3hqg
Failed DNS Queries http://prntscr.com/u3hu4
RTP Packet Loss http://prntscr.com/u3hwa
RTP Jitter RTP Jitter http://prntscr.com/u3hyd

----------


## jkoukos

> καλησπερα σε ολους/ες
> 
> σημερα παρελαβα το νεο "whitebox" Gigabit 
> 
> μου εστειλαν αυτο εδω TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 Dual Band 
> http://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/d...del=TL-WDR3600


Βλέπω ότι δίνουν καλύτερο Gigabit τώρα σε σχέση με το TL-WR1043ND που μου έστειλαν 1 χρόνο πριν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο που λες ειχα παραγγειλει και εγω μεσω email που τους ειχα στειλει αλλα η απαντηση που ελαβα ηταν οτι εξαντληθηκε το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο και μου εστειλαν το πιο νεο μοντελο που εχουν απο την εταιρεια.

υποψην δεν επιστρεφω τιποτα απλα το κραταω το παλιο σε ασφαλες σημειο και με την ληξη του προγραμματος που θα μου στειλουν τα απαραιτητα αρχεια για το ξεκλειδωμα τα κραταω και τα δυο whitebox.

αυτη ηταν η απαντηση τους στο ερωτημα τι θα κανω το παλιο αν σας το στειλω πισω και τι θα γινει με το νεο.

----------


## konig

μου ηρθε σημερα χαρτι παραλαβης δεματος 
παρελαβα νομιζωντας οτι ειναι ενως συγγενη μου που περιμενα αλλα τελικα η sk μου εστειλε ενα νεο ρουτερ συγκεκριμενα το tl-wdr3600 

το θεμα σε ολο αυτο ειναι οτι υπηρχε ενα χαρτι λεγοντας οτι υπηρχε προβλημα με το email μου και δεν μπορουσαν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου να μου πουν οτι το συγκεκριμενο tp link που εχω χαλασε 
αντ αυτου μου εστειλαν αλλο και ζητουσαν συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια :ROFL: (γελαω διοτι εδω φανταζομαι θα σου εριχναν και μπαφλα ουτε λογος για αλλαγη)

----------


## balander

που ξερουν οτι χαλασε; τους ειπες τιποτα;

----------


## konig

> που ξερουν οτι χαλασε; τους ειπες τιποτα;


σαφως και δεν τους ειπα προφανως θα ξερουν τι γινεται στα δικα τους συστηματα

----------


## Zer0c00L

εδω σε εμενα που τους ζητησα αλλαγη απο 100σταρη σε 1000αρη και μου το εστειλαν το νεο χωρις να απαιτουν να το επιστρεψω και σε ερωτηση μου απαντησαν ειναι δικα μου και τα δυο μετα το τελος του προγραμματος

οι ανθρωποι ειναι απλα επαγγελματιες οχι .....

----------


## konig

ιδεα μου ειναι η εχει καλυτερο αποκριση το δικτυο γενικα με αυτο?

----------


## nnn

Μόλις σύνδεσα το διαστημόπλοιο  :Laughing:  Gigabit TP-Link που μου έστειλαν, ωραίο router.

----------


## Seitman

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;
Όλοι αλλάζετε σε 1000άρια; Θα πάρω και εγώ  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;
> Όλοι αλλάζετε σε 1000άρια; Θα πάρω και εγώ


Εσύ έχεις μπει blacklist δεν στο αλλάζουν  :Twisted Evil: 

Η πλάκα είναι πως το εσωτερικό δίκτυο πάει καλύτερα με αυτό επάνω, αντί για το gigabit switch που είχα, είναι βαρβάτο μηχάνημα.

----------


## konig

> Μόλις σύνδεσα το διαστημόπλοιο  Gigabit TP-Link που μου έστειλαν, ωραίο router.


σε τι χρωμα σου το εφεραν? ασπρο η μαυρο?

----------


## nnn

> σε τι χρωμα σου το εφεραν? ασπρο η μαυρο?


Μαύρο, με απλά ένα μπλε αυτοκολλητάκι του SamKnows.

----------


## konig

> Μαύρο, με απλά ένα μπλε αυτοκολλητάκι του SamKnows.


ναι ειναι ωραιο αλλα οταν εβγαλα το αυτοκολλητο αρχισε να μαζευει σκονη οποτε και ξαναμπηκε 
αλλα οντως ειναι τερας 
(το αλλο τι το κανουμε αν το κραταμε πως στο καλο θα μπορεσουμε να βαλουν το εργοστασιακο firmware επανω?)

----------


## nnn

Πράγματι, αν και "άχρηστο" σε εμένα το άλλο, αναρωτιέμαι πως μπορεί να μπει το εργοστασιακό fw.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Πράγματι, αν και "άχρηστο" σε εμένα το άλλο, αναρωτιέμαι πως μπορεί να μπει το εργοστασιακό fw.


Αν και θα μας στείλουν τα αρχεία ή θα το κάνουν remote όταν λήξει η δουλειά, μέχρι τότε όμως υπάρχει και το J-TAG αν δεν είναι κλειδωμένη η Serial Port (αν κ έτσι όπως τους βλέπω θα την έχουν κλείδωση :P )


Ps.: Η αλλαγή στο TL-WDR3600 είναι τσάμπα???
Εγώ έχω τώρα αυτό: TL-WR741ND

----------


## RiDeLub

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το είχα ψάξει ποτέ αλλά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους...
Hacking the Whitebox  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

Αν βρω χρόνο θα "παίξω"  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν και θα μας στείλουν τα αρχεία ή θα το κάνουν remote όταν λήξει η δουλειά, μέχρι τότε όμως υπάρχει και το J-TAG αν δεν είναι κλειδωμένη η Serial Port (αν κ έτσι όπως τους βλέπω θα την έχουν κλείδωση :P )
> 
> 
> Ps.: Η αλλαγή στο TL-WDR3600 είναι τσάμπα???
> Εγώ έχω τώρα αυτό: TL-WR741ND


εγω τους εστειλα μηνυμα οτι θελω αλλαγη απο το 100αρι σε 1000αρι λογω αλλαγης εσωτερικης του δικτυου

και μου το εστειλαν δωρεαν χωρις υποχρεωση να επιστρεψω το παλιο 

σε ερωτηση μου 

μου ειπαν ειναι δικα μου και τα δυο μετα το τελος του προγραμματος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το είχα ψάξει ποτέ αλλά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους...
> Hacking the Whitebox


σαφως και υπαρχει τροπος να ξεκλειδωσει

αλλα επειδη ειναι "παρανομο" καθως αντικρουει στους ορους συμμετοχης στο προγραμμα καθως δεν αναγκασε κανεναν η SamKnows να δηλωσει συμμετοχη θελαμε και το καναμε 

δεν το εχω ξεκλειδωσει και συμμετεχω ενεργα στις μετρησεις τους με την VDSL 30αρα που διαθετω 

δεν με επηρεαζει καθολου

αλλωστε κανω υπομονη μεχρι την ληξη....

----------


## nnn

> We currently can only accept returns from volunteers in Britain. Please dispose of your box in a safe and responsible manner.


......

----------


## jkoukos

Με απλά λόγια, χάρισμά σας αλλά βρείτε την άκρη μόνοι σας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να σου πω απο την στιγμη που και τις δυο φορες πληρωσαν για την αποστολη του δεματος (πληρες πακετο)

δεν επιθυμουν καμια επιστροφη λογω της αλλαγης που ζητησα

και μετα την παροδο της συμβασης ειναι δικα μου

δεν εχω κανενα θεμα

χρησιμα ειναι ειδικα το Gigabit.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Παιδιά με τι δικαιολογία ζητήσατε το νέο εξοπλισμό; 

Ή απλά το ζητήσατε έτσι; Αν αξίζει να τους κάνουμε μια ερώτηση και οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## Seitman

Τους λες ότι λόγω αλλαγής της υποδομής του δικτύου σου, θα ήθελες αλλαγή σε 1000αρι εξοπλισμό.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστώ seitman....να φανταστώ ότι πιάνετε και καλύτερο σήμα με αυτό του router, σωστά; Γιατί εγώ παιδεύομαι με το σήμα σπίτι μου!

----------


## nnn

Δεν κάνει καμιά αναμετάδοση του WiFi αυτό, δεν θα δεις διαφορά στο ασύρματο.

----------


## Seitman

Δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα με το σήμα του WiFi το Whitebox. Προς το παρόν η κεραία του είναι διακοσμητική σε ότι αφορά το ασύρματο δίκτυο, σύμφωνα με το faq.

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβε ο nnn  :Embarassed:  ]

----------


## DESTR0YER

Ααα ΟΚ κατάλαβα παιδιά, ευχαριστώ! Ας το κρατήσουμε τότε και κάποτε θα χρησιμέψει!  :Smile:

----------


## konig

θα μας παρουν πρεφα αμα αρχισουν και ζητανε ολοι  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παιδιά με τι δικαιολογία ζητήσατε το νέο εξοπλισμό; 
> 
> Ή απλά το ζητήσατε έτσι; Αν αξίζει να τους κάνουμε μια ερώτηση και οι υπόλοιποι...


εγω τους εγραψα μεσω απο της σελιδας για τα μελη του προγραμματος

οτι λογω αναβαθμισης του εσωτερικου δικτυου των υπολογιστων σε 1000αρι απο 100αρι επιθυμω την αλλαγη του εξοπλισμου σας στο αντιστοιχο μοντελο

σε 2 μερες μου απαντησαν οτι θα μου στειλουν το 1000αρι μοντελο και οτι απλα να φυλαξω καπου το 100αρι δεν χρειαζεται να το επιστρεψω εφοσον ειμαι ελλαδα μονο στην αγγλια γινεται αποστολη του παλιου.

στο τελος του ιδιου μηνα ηρθε το δεμα με τον νεο εξοπλισμο.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> εγω τους εγραψα μεσω απο της σελιδας για τα μελη του προγραμματος
> 
> οτι λογω αναβαθμισης του εσωτερικου δικτυου των υπολογιστων σε 1000αρι απο 100αρι επιθυμω την αλλαγη του εξοπλισμου σας στο αντιστοιχο μοντελο
> 
> σε 2 μερες μου απαντησαν οτι θα μου στειλουν το 1000αρι μοντελο και οτι απλα να φυλαξω καπου το 100αρι δεν χρειαζεται να το επιστρεψω εφοσον ειμαι ελλαδα μονο στην αγγλια γινεται αποστολη του παλιου.
> 
> στο τελος του ιδιου μηνα ηρθε το δεμα με τον νεο εξοπλισμο.


Μου απάντησαν θετικά και άμεσα! Και μάλιστα τρομερά ευγενικά!

----------


## Zer0c00L

στο ειπα πιο πανω

και συντομα θα λαβεις και τον εξοπλισμο

που ξερεις μπορει να ειναι πιο νεο μοντελο απο αυτο που περιμενεις και ελαβα εγω...

----------


## DESTR0YER

> στο ειπα πιο πανω
> 
> και συντομα θα λαβεις και τον εξοπλισμο
> 
> που ξερεις μπορει να ειναι πιο νεο μοντελο απο αυτο που περιμενεις και ελαβα εγω...


Το ίδιο είναι, μου το διευκρινισαν!

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε καλη μερια τοτε

----------


## DESTR0YER

Το παρέλαβα κι εγώ. Θηρίο το άτιμο!

----------


## Ntalton

Εμενα μου δωσανε το παλιο gigabit, ζηλευω τωρα! :Razz:

----------


## filipoy

:Thinking: Thank you for contacting SamKnows about your SamKnows Whitebox.

Your details are being processed and you will receive your replacement SamKnows Whitebox in the next few weeks.

We currently can only accept returns from volunteers in Britain. 
Please dispose of your box in a safe and responsible manner
Thank you for your continuous support.

Kind regards, 
Karen
The SamKnows Team

 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Το κρατάς το παλιό  :Wink:

----------


## filipoy

Επικοινωνησα μαζι τους και υλοποίησαν την αλλαγή. μου εστειλαν αυτο TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 Dual Band. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Αλλα δεν συνδεόταν για να γίνουν σωστά οι μετρήσεις και ο έλεγχος της γραμμής, 
έκανα αλλαγές στα καλώδια τίποτα. 
Και εχθές που πήγα σπίτι μου είχαν στείλει άλλο το παλιό TP-LINK TL-WR741ND Wireless N Router
Χωρίς να τους πω κάτι. κατάλαβαν κάτι η ήταν λάθος η πρώτη αποστολή. :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δες αυτη την εικονα και διαβασε την σελιδα https://reporting.samknows.com/bridging.html


εγω αυτο το TP-LINK (Dual Band+Gigabit) που αναφερεις εχω και ειναι συνδεμενο πανω του το ZTE ZXDSL (VDSL) 931VII ενω απο αυτο πανε στους υπολογιστες.

και δουλευουν ολα κανονικα.

----------


## JohnPro

> δες αυτη την εικονα και διαβασε την σελιδα https://reporting.samknows.com/bridging.html
> 
> 
> εγω αυτο το TP-LINK (Dual Band+Gigabit) που αναφερεις εχω και ειναι συνδεμενο πανω του το ZTE ZXDSL (VDSL) 931VII ενω απο αυτο πανε στους υπολογιστες.
> 
> και δουλευουν ολα κανονικα.


Λογω μετακομισης δεν το δουλεψα για καποιους μηνες και τους εστειλα mail με τις πληροφοριες του καινουριου μου ISP αλλα το χω συνδεδεμενο. Εχω το wireless N router, αλλα το wifi μαλλον δουλευει παθητικα για να βλεπει ποιες συσκευες εχουν wifi κτλ, αν δε κανω λαθος. Αντε περιμενω να τελειωσει το προγραμμα να το χω ξεκλειδωτο, γιατι τωρα το εχω οπως και να χει ως repeater γιατι εχω 6 υπλογιστες συνδεδεμενους στο δικτυο μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μαλλον θα πρεπει να επικοινωνησεις αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη

πρεπει να ειναι απο την δικη τους μερια το προβλημα

δεν εισαι ο μονος που περιμενει αυτο το πραμα...ειμαστε πολλοι

----------


## filipoy

Εδώ έχετε μπει
https://reporting.samknows.com/
για να δείτε  της μετρήσεις.

Βγάζω τα καλώδια από το WDR3600 και τα βάζω στο TP-LINK TL-WR741ND Wireless N Router.

Και το WR741ND και συνδέετε και κάνη μετρήσεις.

Ξανά συνδέω το WDR3600 τίποτα.
(το αφήνω 24ωρο τουλάχιστον )


Μήπως ενώ κάνη μετρήσεις δεν της εμφανίζει .
Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## konig

εαν δεν στο εχουν αλλαξει καπου πανω στην σελιδα εχει επιλογη αναμεσα στα δυο κουτια

----------


## nnn

Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους ώστε να κάνουν unregister το ένα και να ενεργοποιήσουν το άλλο, για ασφάλεια του όλου συστήματος δεν μπορείς να συνδέεις όποιο θέλεις επάνω...

----------


## filipoy

19/7 /13 μου έστειλαν WDR3600 και 1/8/13 ξανά έστειλαν το WR741ND
Εχω 2 WR741ND & 1 WDR3600

Ετοιμάστε ένα μήνυμα να το στύλο Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## Zer0c00L

ισχυει απολυτα αυτο που λεει ο nnn πρεπει να στο κανουν "UnRegister" αυτο που δεν ειναι συνδεμενο και "Register" αυτο που ειναι συνδεμενο

προφανως ελαβες απο "λαθος" και τα δυο gigabit (νεο και παλιο)

δεν νομιζω να σου ζητησουν να τα γυρισεις πισω.

- - - Updated - - -




> 19/7 /13 μου έστειλαν WDR3600 και 1/8/13 ξανά έστειλαν το WR741ND
> Εχω 2 WR741ND & 1 WDR3600
> 
> Ετοιμάστε ένα μήνυμα να το στύλο Ευχαριστώ,


α εσυ εισαι απο τους καλους?

εγω εχω ενα παλιο (100αρι) και το νεο (1000αρι)

δεν ειμαι καλος στα αγγλικα εγω ισως καποιος αλλος να σε βοηθησει

παντως στο μηνυμα σου τους εξηγεις οτι εχεις 2 απο το παλιο μηχανημα και 1 απο το νεο μηχανημα και οτι θες να συνδεσεις για το προγραμμα το νεο μηχανημα

αντε μερικες εικονες απο το νεο 









δειτε και αυτο http://www.tp-link.com/resources/sim...1&v2/index.htm , http://www.tp-link.com/resources/sim...3600/Index.htm , http://www.tp-link.com/resources/sim...3600/index.htm

και απο το παλιο

----------


## Geocheats2

Αλλαξα το δίκτιο σε gigabit και τους ζητησα το αναλογο ρουτερ. Το παλιο μου ειπαν να το πεταξω (φυσικά και όχι) του περασα dd-wrt με LuCi περιβάλλον ειναι γαμάτο ρουτερακι 16000+ connections μαζί με όλα τα προνόμια του dd-wrt

----------


## nnn

Εγω του περασα  Gargoyle και παει αψογα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να ρωτησω κατι χαζο?

εγω που εχω το παλιο (100αρι) και το νεο (1000αρι) οταν τελειωσει το προγραμμα θα μου στειλουν τα FIRMWARES / USERNAMES / PASSWORDS ωστε να τα κανω οτι θελω

η θα πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο?

----------


## konig

πως ακριβως περασατε custom fw ? υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για αυτα τα ρουτερακια της sam?

----------


## nnn

Κανε μια αναζήτηση με όρο hacking the whitebox.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κανε μια αναζήτηση με όρο hacking the whitebox.


αλλιως ισχυει οτι ειπα?

μετα το τελος του προγραμματος τους θα στειλουν οτι ειναι απαραιτητο για να ξεκλειδωθουν τα μηχανηματα αυτα και να μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις οπως θες εσυ?

----------


## konig

νομιζω πως ναι τα στελνουν
@nnn :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

σας ευχαριστω παιδια (ξεσκονισα τις γνωσεις μου) και μεσω telnet το ξεκλειδωσα και του φορτωσα της "μαμας" το firmware.

οκ παει το παλιο TP-LINK WR741ND ξεκλειδωθηκε και φορτωθηκε το Default Firmware της TP-LINK.

τωρα ειναι ετοιμο για χρηση.

το καινουργιο φυσικα δεν το πειραξα καθως συμμετεχει κανονικα στο προγραμμα SamKnows.

----------


## Andreaslar

Τον άλλον μήνα, νομίζω κλείνουμε 2 χρόνια συμμετοχής.. 2 χρόνια ισχύει το πρόγραμμα ή 3;

----------


## Ntalton

Αυτο αναρωτιωμουν και γω τελευταια. 2 χρονια διαβαζω στο site τους. Τους εστειλα και μηνυμα αλλα με γραψανε  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlack

Νομίζω πως παράτειναν το πρόγραμμα για ένα χρόνο ακόμα, κάπου είδα την ανακοίνωση. Στο faq δε λέει όμως τίποτα.

----------


## konig

θα τους εκαναν εντυπωση τα νουμερα της ελλαδας μαλλον  :Whistle:

----------


## cyberten

Παιδιά, βοήθεια! Σήμερα το πήρα το "παλιό" ρουτεράκι από Sam Knows. Το συνδέω στο υπάρχον ρούτερ όπως γράφει. Μετά παίρνω ένα  καλώδιο ethernet και συνδέω το "white box" με ένα ξεχωριστό switch που έχω συνδέσει επάνω του όλες τις οικιακές συσκευές (πριν τη σύνδεση του "white box" είχα αντίστοιχα ένα καλώδιο από το ρούτερ προς το switch για να παίρνουν IP addresses οι συσκευές μου). Το θέμα είναι ότι μετά τη σύνδεση με το "white box" καμία συσκευή δεν παίρνει Valid IP (έτσι μου λένε τα windows 7) και επομένως δεν έχω και internet κλπ. κλπ. Εσείς τι λύση προτείνετε; Οι 48h που λένε στις οδηγίες αφορούν μόνο στην παροχή του login για να βλέπω τα στατιστικά μου ή θέλει να πει ότι για 48 ώρες θα έχει "αυτό" αποκόψει το ethernet και μετά θα το ενεργοποιήσει; Ρωτώ γιατί δεν παίζει το media server και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω 2 ημέρες "εκτός" οικιακού δικτύου! Το έχω παρακάμψει βέβαια το "white box" χρησιμοποιώντας την παλιά συνδεσμολογία αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αυτά τα γνωρίζετε;

- - - Updated - - -

Εντάξει, το βρήκα. Έπρεπε να συνδέσω το δικό του καλώδιο στην μπλε θύρα.... Off we go!!!

----------


## blade_

πωπω ποτε περασαν 2 χρονακια...

----------


## grayden

> πωπω ποτε περασαν 2 χρονακια...


Γεράσαμε blade...

 :Laughing:

----------


## blade_

σους  :Razz:

----------


## konig

και ποτε με το καλο θα δουμε τα μηχανηματακια με το fw του?  :Whistle:

----------


## Ntalton

Τελικα απαντησαν!



> Thank you for contacting SamKnows about the Europe program.
> 
> I can confirm the project is due to finish in April 2014.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ati
> 
> The SamKnows Team

----------


## Zer0c00L

αρα τον απριλιο του 2014 θα στειλουν ονοματα χρηστη/κωδικους - διαδικασια ξεκλειδωματος - firmware κτλ

μπραβο...

----------


## mob

Σήμερα παρέλαβα κι εγώ το δικό μου SamKnows TL-WDR3600, συνδεμένο και λειτουργεί εδώ και 5-6ώρες.

Η αρχική αίτηση ήταν στις 09/02/2012
Το email για να αποδεχτώ τους όρους και να στείλουν το μηχάνημα στις 25/09/2013

Δε λέω όλα καλά αλλά καλύτερα θα ήταν να μου έστελναν μια παλέτα μετά τον απρίλιο του 2014 με τα περισσεύματα ξεκλειδωμένα  :onetooth:

----------


## Zer0c00L

λιγο αργα στο εστειλαν...

εγω εχω αυτο που σου εστειλαν (Gigabit) και δουλευει πανω στην γραμμη μου και το παλιο (100Mbps) στην ακρη και περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει ο απριλιος του 2014.

----------


## Ntalton

Ελα ρε γαμωτο θελω και γω το WDR3600!  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω οταν αλλαξε η εσωτερικη δομη του δικτυου μου και ολοι οι υπολογιστες και το ρουτερ της συνδεσης μου αποκτησαν Gigabit συνδεση

εστειλα ενα email και μου εστειλαν αυτο το μοντελο χωρις να με υποχρεωσουν να γυρισω το αλλο

και τα δυο ειναι δικα μου μετα απο το τελος του προγραμματος.

----------


## Ntalton

Το ιδιο εκανα και εγω αλλα μου στειλανε το παλιο  gigabit (wr1043nd) που εχει χαμηλοτερα specs :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το ιδιο εκανα και εγω αλλα μου στειλανε το παλιο  gigabit (wr1043nd) που εχει χαμηλοτερα specs


τοτε που εστειλα και εγω το email βασικα αυτο ηθελα

αλλα ειχε εξαντληθει ετσι μου εστειλαν το πιο νεο.

----------


## Ntalton

Αν το θες ακομη κανονιζουμε ανταλλαγη! :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

χαχα

μπα δεν το αλλαζω το νεο τωρα...

----------


## konig

ασε που ειναι και κουκλι και μαυρο παει παντου και με ολα σαν σεμεδακι

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβως οπως τα λες 

δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα...

----------


## Artemius

λετε αν κανω αιτηση,λιγους μηνες πριν την ληξη,να με βαλουν?

με αρεσει η ολη ιδεα (και βασικα ειναι και θηριο το router που δινουν -ειδικα το Wi-Fi N ειναι μουρλια-,οταν ξεκλειδωσει με την ληξη θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο).

----------


## manolog3

Εχω ζητησει και εγω εδω και μια βδομαδα μεσω mail την αντικατασταση του whitebox μου σε 1000αρι αλλα ακομα δεν μου εχουν απαντησει. Εσας ποσο σε ποσο χρονο εγινε η αντικατασταση?

----------


## BigBlack

Σ'εμένα πήρε 8 μήνες!

----------


## blade_

αν καταλαβα σωστα,τωρα στελνουν κανονικο modem router?και μπαινει αντι του υπαρχοντος μας?

----------


## BigBlack

Οχι, δεν άλλαξε τίποτα σ'αυτό. Απλώς οι ethernet θύρες του ρούτερ που δίνουν τώρα είναι gigabit (1000 Mbit).

----------


## manolog3

Ελπιζω να ερθουν σε επικοινωνια συντομα για να μην παω να αγορασω αλλο 1000αρι switch!

----------


## cyberten

> Εσας ποσο σε ποσο χρονο εγινε η αντικατασταση?


 Συνολικά σχεδόν 2 μήνες.

----------


## manolog3

Τοσο μεγαλη καθυστερηση? Γιατι ομως? Ερευνητικο προγραμμα θα επρεπε να ειχε καλυτερο support.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

εμένα πάντως μου απάντησαν σε 1 μέρα και το είχα στα χέρια μου σε 2 βδομάδες περίπου

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω πηρα αμεσα την απαντηση οταν ζητησα αλλαγη απο το 100αρη σε 1000αρη απλα καθυστερησε η αποστολη καθως τοτε δεν υπηρχε σε αποθεμα το προηγουμενο 1000αρη ετσι οταν σιγουρευτηκαν οτι δεν εχουν αποθεμα μου εστειλαν το νεωτερο 1000αρη το οποιο ειναι απλα "μαματο" περιμενω πως και πως την ημερα που θα μου στειλουν τα στοιχεια για ξεκλειδωμα.

----------


## hemlock

Να γράψω και εγώ το πρόβλημά μου με τον θείο Sam...
Ξαφνικά στα μέσα του Οκτώβρη ανακάλυψε κάποιος υπάλληλός τους, οτι έχω σταματήσει να τους στέλνω data απο τον Γενάρη του 13"...Θεωρώντας οτι είναι προβληματικό το TP link μου έστειλαν ένα ακόμα...Το θέμα είναι οτι και αυτό δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει,δεν μπορεί να πάρει WAN IP, παρά μόνο αν κάνω *reset* τον Zyxel που έχω...Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι το Zyxel έχει λειτουργικό θέμα (το έχω καταλάβει και στο ασύρματο του που όταν συνδέεται καινούργια συσκευή κάνει πάλι reset)...Υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδεσμευτώ απο το πρόγραμμα ,μιας και αυτές τις 5-6 φορές που "μίλησα" με τον υπάλληλο το μόνο που ζητούσε να επιβεβαιώσει ήταν η αλλαγή των καλωδίων και το setup που lan μου ?

----------


## BigBlack

Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο παρά να τους ενημερώσεις μ'ένα mail. Αν σου ζητήσουν πίσω τον εξοπλισμό, θα φροντίσουν αυτοί για κούριερ παραλαβής. 
Γιατί όμως ν'αποδεσμευτείς; Δεν θ'αλλάξεις το προβληματικό ρούτερ σου έτσι κι αλλιώς;

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τον πιο πανω φιλο

αν οντως τα εχεις συνδεσει ολα σωστα με τα σωστα καλωδια 

(καθως οπως εχω το ρουτερ που δινει ο ΟΤΕ για τις VDSL το ZTE 931VII) και το εχω συνδεσει οπως λενε απο το προγραμμα  και δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα ειτε με το παλιο TP-Link ειτε με το νεο TP-Link

γιατι να μην αλλαξεις το προβληματικο σου ρουτερ.

----------


## matelas

Ξέρουμε πότε τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα; Θυμάμαι πως ήταν για 2 χρόνια, σε αυτή τη σελίδα στο tab "The Project FAQ’s" λένε 2 χρόνια και στο tab "Data FAQ’s" λένε 3. Τι ισχύει τελικά; Το router πάντως συνεχίζει να κάνει κανονικά μετρήσεις.

----------


## Andreaslar

31/03/2014 τελειώνει...

----------


## Zer0c00L

3 χρονια ειχε πει ενας φιλος οτι κραταει μετα θα μας στειλουν μηνυμα.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Εμένα μου είπανε πως είναι να τελειώσει τον Απρίλιο, αλλά ίσως το τραβήξουν περισσότερο, δεν ξέρουν ακόμα...

"The Europe project is currently due to expire after April 2014, however it may be extended beyond April, we are not sure yet."

----------


## vdanasto

Δείχνει να πήρε και άλλη παράταση.

"Currently the project contract runs until the end of  November  2014, however this may extend beyond this date."

Πάμε για τριετία! Ίσως και παραπάνω  :Razz:

----------


## Andreaslar

Καλά, ώρα να πάρουμε κάνα Gigabit και να ξεκλειδώσουμε αυτό.... Ρε τα λαμόγια  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά, ώρα να πάρουμε κάνα Gigabit και να ξεκλειδώσουμε αυτό.... Ρε τα λαμόγια


τι εσυ δεν εχεις παρει το Gigabit (TP-LINK N600) γιατι εγω αυτο εχω και το παλιο το 100αρι χαρη στο google εγινε unlocked με το επισημο firmware της TP-LINK

----------


## Andreaslar

Έκανα τον "καλό" τόσο καιρό... Που στέλνω να τους πω ότι αναβάθμισα το lan μου και ότι χρειάζομαι το 1000άρι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω μολις αναβαθμισα το LAN μου και εγινα κατοχος VDSL ηταν το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα

ετσι μου εστειλαν το καλο Gigabit και με εβαλαν σε προφιλ για VDSL και το μηχανακι μετραει (δεν με απασχολει ποτε θα τελειωσει το προγραμμα και μου στειλουν οτι πρεπει ) ηδη τα εχω και ανα πασα στιγμη μπορω να το ξεκλειδωσω.

----------


## konig

και εγω εκανα μια αναβαθμιση (λεμε τωρα..) και τσιμπισα μια σεξυ μαυρουλα με μπλε ματακια

----------


## Tiven

Εμένα με γράφουν τόσο καιρό κανονικά οπότε απλά τόσο καιρό έχω αποσυνδέσει το μηχάνημα από το δίκτυό μου.

Αν στείλουν ποτέ το gigabit ευχαρίστως να συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές!

----------


## nnn

Μήπως δεν στο στέλνουν επειδή δεν βλέπουν μετρήσεις ?  :Whistle:

----------


## Tiven

> Μήπως δεν στο στέλνουν επειδή δεν βλέπουν μετρήσεις ?


Όχι ρε συ, έκανα μετρήσεις για μήνες αφού τους το ζήτησα. Ένας φίλος μου μάλιστα το πήρε πολύ γρήγορα και δεν ξέρω καν αν το έχει πάνω κουμπωμένο ακόμα. Το δικό μου παίζει να χάθηκε αν το στείλανε.

----------


## nnn

Ξαναζήτα το λέγοντας πως δεν το παρέλαβες ποτέ.

----------


## blade_

οτι κ αν σας στειλουν,ακολουθει την ιδια διαδικασια με πριν?δλδ το κουμπωνετε αναμεσα στη γραμμη και στο modem router σας?

----------


## frap

Ε, πως αλλιώς;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ξαναζήτα το λέγοντας πως δεν το παρέλαβες ποτέ.


Υπάρχει άλλος που δε το παρέλαβε ποτέ για να το ξανά ζητήσει και να μου στείλει PM?  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nnn

> Υπάρχει άλλος που δε το παρέλαβε ποτέ για να το ξανά ζητήσει και να μου στείλει PM?


 :Laughing:  είναι "διαστημόπλοιο" το Gigabit πάντως.

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνω το Gigabit ειναι ολα τα λεφτα (μου αρεσουν τα μπλε φωτακια του που αναβοσβηνουν συνεχως) ασε που ταιριαζει με το φως απο τον υπολογιστη.

----------


## blade_

και σε μενα ενα πμ...βοηθαει με τα μεταφορικα  :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ε, πως αλλιώς;


ρωταω δε ξερω.μηπως το χρησιμοποιει καποιος απευθειας σαν modem router,η εστω σαν ρουτερ αν γινεται

----------


## BigBlack

> Όχι ρε συ, έκανα μετρήσεις για μήνες αφού τους το ζήτησα. Ένας φίλος μου μάλιστα το πήρε πολύ γρήγορα και δεν ξέρω καν αν το έχει πάνω κουμπωμένο ακόμα. Το δικό μου παίζει να χάθηκε αν το στείλανε.


Εγώ τους το είχα ζητήσει το Μάρτη του '12 και μου το έστειλαν τον φεβρουάριο του '13 και μόνο αφού τους ξανάστειλα email. Κι εγώ είχα αποσυνδέσει το παλιό, αλλά δεν βιάστηκαν να μου στείλουν το καινούργιο. Μίλα τους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω απο οσο θυμαμαι (γιατι ξεχναω πλεον βλεπεις αρχιζω και γερναω)

μολις μπηκα στο προγραμμα του OTE VDSL τους ζητησα αλλαγη της συσκευης σε Gigabit και σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα που απαντησαν και μου εστειλαν την νεα συσκευη.

----------


## frap

Εμένα πάλι την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή τους ζήτησα upgrade, Σαββάτο απάντησαν πως θα στείλουν και να τους δώσω τη διεύθυνσή μου, Τρίτη μου είπαν πως όλα OK και σε κανά-δυο βδομάδες θα το έχω. Αυτή την Παρασκευή μου ήρθε αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα πως έγινε η αποστολή.

Μάλλον είναι ποιος από το support τους θα αναλάβει το ticket που ανοίγεις.

----------


## Andreaslar

Κι εμένα μου ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία μου για μου το στείλουν, τους τα έδωσα και από τότε (10/03) ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.....

----------


## hmtykabatzas

απλα υπομονη 15-20 μερες,αναλογα την περιοχή και θα το εχετε στα χερια σας… ισως και πιο νωρίς...

----------


## Tiven

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, θα τους ξαναστείλει email ένας φίλος από τα παλιά (τελευταία φορά που είχαμε επαφή πάει πάνω από μισό χρόνο αν θυμάμαι καλά  :Razz:  )

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τι αλλάζει αν έχουμε vdsl γραμμή;
Χρειάζεται για κάποιο λόγο άλλο ρουτερ;
Εγώ βλέπω ότι με το παλιό μια χαρά δείχνει τα στατιστικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει, απλά είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία λέγοντας ότι έχεις τώρα Gigabit εσωτερικό δίκτυο και θέλεις η νέα συσκευή τους να το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## blade_

ακομα περιμενω εγκριση παντως.. :Thinking:

----------


## Andreaslar

Μου έστειλαν email σήμερα λέγοντας ότι επιβεβαίωσαν τα στοιχεία μου και να το περιμένω της επόμενες εβδομάδες...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει, απλά είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία λέγοντας ότι έχεις τώρα Gigabit εσωτερικό δίκτυο και θέλεις η νέα συσκευή τους να το υποστηρίζει.


Οπότε γιατί όλη η φασαρία να το ζητήσουμε;
Τι κερδίζουμε;

----------


## jkoukos

Θα σου μείνει στο τέλος του προγράμματος ένα ασύρματο Gigabit (και όχι 100Mbps που έχεις τώρα) router, αρκετά καλό και με δυνατότητα να του περάσεις εναλλακτικό firmware (DD-WRT, OpenWRT) απογειώνοντας τις παρεχόμενες λειτουργίες.

----------


## konig

> Οπότε γιατί όλη η φασαρία να το ζητήσουμε;
> Τι κερδίζουμε;


ενα τουμπανο router που κοστιζει εξω και το πηρες τσαμπα?

----------


## Andreaslar

Gigabit router....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει, απλά είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία λέγοντας ότι έχεις τώρα Gigabit εσωτερικό δίκτυο και θέλεις η νέα συσκευή τους να το υποστηρίζει.


Οπότε έτσι το ζητάω;
I have a gigabit home network, so please provide me your latest router?

----------


## Andreaslar

Κάπως έτσι....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπότε γιατί όλη η φασαρία να το ζητήσουμε;
> Τι κερδίζουμε;


οτι παιρνεις ενα παρα πολυ καλο μοντελο της TP-Link (Gigabit) αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει απλα δεν το ζητας

----------


## tzelen

Συνήθως πόσο καιρό τους παίρνει να απαντήσουν; Μέσω της online φόρμας τους έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, εδώ και περίπου 10 ημέρες, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν απαντήσει.

----------


## frap

Είπαμε, είναι όπου πέσεις.
Εμένα μου απάντησαν την επομένη (κι ήταν και Σάββατο), την Τρίτη επιβεβαιώθηκαν διευθύνσεις, την Πέμπτη έγινε η αποστολή και Τετάρτη παρέλαβα από τα ΕΛΤΑ.

Το μόνο μελανό σημείο, μου έσβησαν όλο το history 3 χρόνων περίπου με το προηγούμενο whitebox  :Sad:

----------


## nnn

> Είπαμε, είναι όπου πέσεις.
> Εμένα μου απάντησαν την επομένη (κι ήταν και Σάββατο), την Τρίτη επιβεβαιώθηκαν διευθύνσεις, την Πέμπτη έγινε η αποστολή και Τετάρτη παρέλαβα από τα ΕΛΤΑ.
> 
> Το μόνο μελανό σημείο, μου έσβησαν όλο το history 3 χρόνων περίπου με το προηγούμενο whitebox


Δεν τα έχεις στα emails που στέλνουν ?

Σβήνουν αφού αλλάζει ο κωδικός του whitebox.

----------


## Andreaslar

Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ στην αναμονή παραλαβής του νέου whitebox, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος εξαγωγής του ιστορικού μας;

----------


## frap

> Δεν τα έχεις στα emails που στέλνουν ?


Εεεε;;  :Very Happy: 




> Σβήνουν αφού αλλάζει ο κωδικός του whitebox.


Ναι μωρέ, το κατάλαβα μετά. Αν και θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα τρόπο να τα διατηρούν.

----------


## blade_

ουτε με εμενα επικοινωνησαν τοσες μερες μετα.ισως δεν τους ενδιαφερει η περιοχη

----------


## nnn

> Εεεε;; 
> 
> 
> Ναι μωρέ, το κατάλαβα μετά. Αν και θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα τρόπο να τα διατηρούν.


Κάθε μήνα έρχεται στο email μου μηνιαία αναφορά με τον μέσο όρο των μετρήσεων.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Andreaslar

Το παρέλαβα σήμερα, το σύνδεσα, όλα καλά! 
Πως χακάρουμε το παλιό;  :Biggrin:

----------


## nnn

http://blog.nyr.be/hacking-the-whitebox/

----------


## tzelen

> Συνήθως πόσο καιρό τους παίρνει να απαντήσουν; Μέσω της online φόρμας τους έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, εδώ και περίπου 10 ημέρες, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν απαντήσει.


Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω πάρει κάποια απάντηση...  :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Μήπως απλά δεν έχουν λάβει το μήνυμα σου ?

----------


## tzelen

Δοκίμασα να ξανακάνω αίτηση και μου εμφάνισε μήνυμα ότι "this email address already exists", άρα δεν έκανα νουμπιά με το email μου.  :Razz:  Συμπλήρωσα μια φόρμα επικοινωνίας πριν από λίγο - αναμένω (24-48Η, όπως εμφάνισε). Ας περιμένω λίγες ημέρες ακόμη και βλέπουμε.

----------


## goku

> Κάθε μήνα έρχεται στο email μου μηνιαία αναφορά με τον μέσο όρο των μετρήσεων.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137168


Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι μου είχε έρθει μια φορά αυτό το email με την μηνιαία κίνηση, αλλά μετά δεν μου ξαναήρθε άλλο. Μπορείς να μας πεις λίγο από ποιά διεύθυνση email σου έρχεται μήπως την έχω κάνει καταλάθος block; (λαμβάνω και αρκετά spam και τα κάνω block και μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε και να το έκανα και αυτό).

----------


## nnn

community@samknows.com

και απαντάνε αμέσως αν στείλεις εκεί.

----------


## goku

> community@samknows.com
> 
> και απαντάνε αμέσως αν στείλεις εκεί.


Ναι, τελικά το είχα κάνει block, το έκανα ξε-block, για να δούμε τώρα.

----------


## blade_

> Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω πάρει κάποια απάντηση...


ουτε εμενα τιποτα

----------


## tzelen

Μόλις έλαβα αυτό:




> Hello Yiannis,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> We are still looking for more volunteers but we are not actively recruiting at this time. The next report will be based on data collected during October 2014, so we will likely wait until closer to the time before we start accepting applications and send out more Whiteboxes.
> 
> Please remain patient and you should hear from us in due course.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ...

----------


## blade_

αντε κ καλα χριστουγεννα  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlack

Ζήσε Μάη μου! Υποτίθεται πως το πρόγραμμα πήρε παράταση μεχρι το φθινόπωρο και μάλλον κλείνει εκεί. Θα σε "στρατολογήσουν" για την πιθανή παράταση;

----------


## tzelen

> Ζήσε Μάη μου! Υποτίθεται πως το πρόγραμμα πήρε παράταση μεχρι το φθινόπωρο και μάλλον κλείνει εκεί. Θα σε "στρατολογήσουν" για την πιθανή παράταση;


Δεν ξέρω, μέχρι τότε μπορεί να έχω πιάσει το τζοκερ και να έχω αγοράσει νέο ρούτερ.  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlack

Μακάρι, αν και άμα πιάσεις το τζόκερ δε φαντάζομαι να τρέξεις για καινούργιο ρούτερ αλλά για Μπαχάμες!

----------


## Tiven

Πρέπει να αρχίσουν να στέλνουν καμιά επιταγή αντί για routers.

----------


## Andreaslar

> http://blog.nyr.be/hacking-the-whitebox/


Ευχαριστώ! Το ξεκλείδωσα, του πέρασα το gargoyle και το γύρισα σε Client+AP!

----------


## konig

το ιδιο γινεται και για το διαστημοπλοιο?

----------


## BigBlack

Με την ίδια μέθοδο, κάπου στα σχόλια του post έχει και λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## nnn

> το ιδιο γινεται και για το διαστημοπλοιο?


Δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα, θα μάθουμε τον Νοέμβριο.

----------


## BigBlack

Γίνεται. Δεν βάζω λινκς αλλά είναι ο ίδιος τρόπος, απλώς με άλλα αρχεία. Μπαίνει και το firmware της μαμάς εταιρίας αν θέλει κάποιος.

----------


## Andreaslar

αν και βγαινω οφτοπικ, ποια έκδοσή προτείνετε να περάσω; η gargoyle μου φαίνεται ωραία άλλά θα ήθελα να δω και τίποτα άλλο.  Μαμισιο firmware μπορώ να περάσω; με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πέρασα και το gargoyle το κάνω;

----------


## konig

> αν και βγαινω οφτοπικ, ποια έκδοσή προτείνετε να περάσω; η gargoyle μου φαίνεται ωραία άλλά θα ήθελα να δω και τίποτα άλλο.  Μαμισιο firmware μπορώ να περάσω; με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πέρασα και το gargoyle το κάνω;


αυτο ηθελα να μαθω και εγω βασικα ψαχνω να βρω μια εκδοση που να μου δινει οσο πιο πολυ ελενχο στην συσκευη γινεται ασχετως αμα εχει χιλιαδες η οχι επιλογες (εχω να flashαρω rom σε router απο την εποχη των speedtouch  :Razz:  )

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ πάντως στο παλιό (που ήταν δικό μου σύμφωνα με το μήνυμα τους και μπορούσα να το κάνω ότι θέλω) πέρασα της "μαμάς εταιρείας" το Firmware το ίδιο θα γίνει και με το νέο (απλά εδώ θα περιμένω να τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα και να μου στείλουν τα στοιχεία και τα αρχεία).

----------


## Andreaslar

another BRICK on the wall... σκεφτομαι να δωσω  20ε να το αγορασω να πειραματιστω λιγο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

είναι καλά πάντως τα προϊόντα της TP-Link (για μένα αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους)

----------


## Ntalton

> είναι καλά πάντως τα προϊόντα της TP-Link (για μένα αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους)


Είναι όντως πολύ καλό value for money  :One thumb up:

----------


## konig

βρηκα ενα ρωσικο site που εξηγει πως γινεται να flashαρεις το n600 αλλα με αυτο το google translate φοβαμαι μην τυχων το ρουτερ γινει transformer στο τελος.. :Crying:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω περιμενω να ληξει το προγραμμα samknows οποτε θα στειλουν τα στοιχεια (δεν βιαζομαι) εκανα flash το παλιο και του εβαλα το εργοστασιακο firmware.

----------


## graal

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος συμφορουμίτης να το ξεκλειδώσω? Με ΡΜ βήμα βήμα. Δεν το κατέχω..  :Embarassed:  Και θέλω να φλασάρω το εργοστασιακό firmware.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Αφού δεν εχει τελειώσει ακόμα το πρόγραμμα...  :Thinking:

----------


## graal

> Αφού δεν εχει τελειώσει ακόμα το πρόγραμμα...


 Το ξέρω φίλε μου, απλά με έχουν πιάσει τα διαόλια μου!  :Twisted Evil:   Μόνο με linux γίνεται? ή και με windows?

----------


## Zer0c00L

απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει τελειωσει το προγραμμα ακομα καλο ειναι να μην το κανεις...οταν τελειωσει θα σου στειλουν ολα τα στοιχεια για να το ξεκλειδωσεις

γιατι να μπεις σε "περιπετειες" καθως αν κανεις αυτο που λες παραβιαζεις τους ορους της συμφωνιας που εχεις κανει για την συμμετοχη σου στο προγραμμα.

----------


## goku

Έχουμε κανα νεότερο για το πότε τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να ξεκλειδώσουμε επίσημα τα ρούτερ; Έχουν αλλάξει 2-3 φορές την ημερομηνία, για αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## konig

τελος το 14 ειπαν...

----------


## kronos911

Από email της SamKnows στις 18/07/2014




> The next reporting period will be October 2014 with the study currently running until the end of 2014, so please keep your device connected!. The study may extend beyond this date. All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.

----------


## graal

Και τι σημαίνει αυτό? Όταν τελειώσει κράτα το και σκασίλα μας τι θα το κάνεις?  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Όοοοταν τελειώσει, όχι πριν από αυτό.
Σου λέει από τον Δεκέμβρη,  ααααν συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμα, θα χαρούμε να σ' έχουμε κοντά μας, διαφορετικά κάνε ότι θέλεις με την συσκευή.
Αλλά από τον Δεκέμβρη, όχι σήμερα.

----------


## graal

ναι βρε το κατάλαβα..  :Smile:  απλά σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα κατάλαβα πως εκείνοι σου στέλνουν ό,τι χρειάζεται για να το ξεκλειδώσεις * αφού τελειώσει*  το πρόγραμμα. και τώρα λένε το ανάποδο.  :Whistle:

----------


## konig

παντα ελεγαν οτι αφου τελειωσει θα στειλει τα αρχεια για το flashαρισμα

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς και για τον λόγο αυτόν έχει μεγάλο σουξέ στο ψαχτήρι το "hacking samknows whitebox".

----------


## Ntalton

Η διαδικασια flashαρισματος απλη ειναι, και το image που χρειαζεται δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να το στειλουν αυτοι, απλα καλο θα ηταν να το αφησεις μεχρι το τελος του προγραμματος.

----------


## blade_

Σήμερα μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση.. Κάνεις άλλος?

----------


## daywalker06

Ηρθε και σε μένα, πρέπει να εκανα αίτηση πριν κανένα δεκάμηνο

----------


## blade_

Και εγώ έχει πολύ καιρό

----------


## konig

για ποιο πραγμα σου ηρθε ειδοποιηση?

----------


## cyberten

Εμένα δεν μου έχει έρθει καμία ειδοποίηση πάντως ούτε για το τέλος του προγράμματος ή τελοσπάντων για κάποια αλλαγή γενικά στους όρους της υπηρεσίας. Μάλλον αναφέρεστε σε απάντηση σε κάποιο email σχετικά με το τέλος αναφέρεστε θεωρώ.

----------


## Papados

Εννοούν, μάλλον, ότι είχαν κάνει αίτηση για να μπουν στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως αυτο το μηνυμα ελαβα σημερα

Project Update

The next reporting month will be October 2014 so please keep your device connected. The project contract will run until the end of November 2014 however this may extend beyond this date. All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your continuing participation. Without volunteers such as yourself the collection and analysis of this invaluable data would not be possible, and your contribution to the study is greatly appreciated.

----------


## 21706

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα περιλαμβάνει αυτή 
η collection and analysis of this invaluable data
και σε τι θα μας χρησιμεύσει.

----------


## konig

μαλλον στο να πετυχει η ευρωπη ενα ποσοστο % μιας βασικης ταχυτητας και ποιοτητας αλλα εδω σιγουρα θα βρεθει τροπος να μην γινει τιποτα οπως παντα..

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως αναφέρει και το πρώτο μήνυμα στο παρόν θέμα, το πρόγραμμα είναι ένα απλό μέσο παρακολούθησης, μέσω εθελοντών χρηστών, της εξέλιξης του Ψηφιακού Θεματολογίου (Digital Agenda) που στοχεύει στην κάλυψη ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης σε όλους τους ευρωπαίους μέχρι το 2013 και ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον 30Mbps μέχρι το 2020.

Μέχρι τώρα έχουν εκδοθεί 2 εκθέσεις που αναλύει τα δεδομένα, με την πρώτη τον 3ο/2012 και την δεύτερη τον 10ο/2013. Αναμένεται η επόμενη φέτος τον Οκτώβρη.
Άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες και εκθέσεις για την πορεία της "Ψηφιακής Ατζέντας 2020", υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Εγώ νομίζω πως μας κοροϊδεύουνε... στέλνουν whitebox το Σεπτέμβριο ενώ και καλά τέλος του χρόνου τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα;; Και μπορείς ακόμα και τώρα να κάνεις αίτηση για να μπεις στο πρόγραμμα!!;;  Εγώ τους είπα πως έκοψα το ίντερνετ και το έκλεισα το δικό μου....

----------


## cyberten

> Εγώ τους είπα πως έκοψα το ίντερνετ και το έκλεισα το δικό μου....


Καλή σκέψη  :Whistle: ! Για να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν...

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> Καλή σκέψη ! Για να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν...


Απάντησαν ήδη... τους ενημέρωσα πως κόβω το ίντερνετ και τους ρώτησα τι να κάνω με το ρούτερ κ μου είπανε να το κρατήσω....

----------


## iakoboss7

απο περιεργεια τι λεει σαν ρουτερ?

----------


## AlexTselikas

Μολις κανανε ενα tweet που λεει για expansion του european campaign.http://www.samknows.com/broadband/ne...ion-11180.html

----------


## cyberten

Εγώ το παρατάω παιδιά... Έχω ενημερώσει και μου απάντησαν ότι μόλις κλείσω το ρουτερ, είμαι ελεύθερος να τον "πετάξω"!

----------


## konig

υποτιθεται οτι στο τελος αυτου του μηνα θα πρεπει να εχουμε τα ρουτερ ανοιχτα πια ε?

----------


## nnn

Θα δείξει, είναι σε αναμονή αν πάρει παράταση τον Νοέμβριο το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## JohnDro

Από παράταση σε παράταση το πάνε.
Τα παρατάω...ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## Andreaslar

Λογικά θα υπάρχει να κάποια επιλογή να αποχωρήσουμε οικειοθελώς εμείς που έχουμε 2 χρόνια...

Αν και είχα κάνει αίτηση και μου ήρθε το router για το πατρικό μου σπίτι, πριν μια βδομάδα, μάλλον θα το σταματήσω στο 1ο σπίτι, να κρατήσω και του router :P

----------


## graal

> Λογικά θα υπάρχει να κάποια επιλογή να αποχωρήσουμε οικειοθελώς εμείς που έχουμε 2 χρόνια...
> 
> Αν και είχα κάνει αίτηση και μου ήρθε το router για το πατρικό μου σπίτι, πριν μια βδομάδα, μάλλον θα το σταματήσω στο 1ο σπίτι, να κρατήσω και του router :P


 Στειλ'τους mail και πες πως λόγω της κρίσης στην Ελλάδα, αναγκάζομαι να κόψω το ίντερνετ κλπ κλπ και πες τους αντίο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -

"October 2014 is our reporting month. The study is running until the end 2014. This may extend beyond this date and all those who join the project will be notified if this changes. "  Σε μένα έδωσαν αυτή την απάντηση.  Ίδωμεν...

----------


## frap

Αν σκέφτεσαι να κρατήσεις το router πάντως, να σε ενημερώσω πως στο FAQ τους πλέον λένε πως σε περίπτωση διακοπής από μέρους σου πρέπει να τους γυρίσεις το router (με δικά τους έξοδα...).

----------


## hemlock

> Αν σκέφτεσαι να κρατήσεις το router πάντως, να σε ενημερώσω πως στο FAQ τους πλέον λένε πως σε περίπτωση διακοπής από μέρους σου πρέπει να τους γυρίσεις το router (με δικά τους έξοδα...).


Στην δική μου περίπτωση,με δύο σταλμένα ρουτερ, δεν απαίτησαν επιστροφή (αρκετούς μήνες πίσω, βέβαια).

----------


## goku

Εγώ είμαι στο πρόγραμμα από την αρχή του (εδώ στο adslgr κιόλας το είχα διαβάζει και έμαθα για αυτό). Θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε αλλά νομίζω έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό να έχουμε τόσο καιρό μια κλειδωμένη συσκευή πάνω στο γραφείο και να μας πιάνει χώρο. Οκτώβριο του 2011 δεν είχε ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος; Φέτος τον Οκτώβριο κλείνουν 3 χρόνια για όσους ήταν από την αρχή του προγράμματος. Αν σκοπεύουν να το τραβήξουν κι άλλο για μετά το τέλος του χρόνου, θα τους πω ότι λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών κόβω την γραμμή όπως αναφέρθηκε πριν από μερικά μηνύματα.

----------


## konig

εγω δεν εχω θεμα βασικα δεν ειναι δα οτι δεν ηξερα που εμπλεκα απλα πρεπει να μαθω για να κανω τις απαραιτητες αλλαγες στο σπιτι

----------


## goku

> εγω δεν εχω θεμα βασικα δεν ειναι δα οτι δεν ηξερα που εμπλεκα απλα πρεπει να μαθω για να κανω τις απαραιτητες αλλαγες στο σπιτι


Βασικά δεν ήξερες που έμπλεκες, γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά, αρχικά το πρόγραμμα είχε σκοπό να τραβήξει 2 χρόνια. Και κάθε φορά όταν είναι να τελειώσει η προθεσμία τότες το ανανεώνουν για λίγο ακόμη.

----------


## konig

δεν νομιζω οτι τους πληρωνεις κιολας ισα ισα εχουμε δυο τσαμπα ρουτερ που κοστιζουν μαζι 70 ευρω..

----------


## marcus1

Πάντως εγώ το βλέπω χρήσιμο να το κρατάμε και ως εργαλείο ανάλυσης της σύνδεσής μας. Για παράδειγμα διαπιστώνω ότι στη σύνδεσή μου vdsl forthnet οι χρόνοι φόρτωσης ιστοσελίδων ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι πολύ χαμηλότεροι (καλύτεροι) τις πρωινές ώρες (4,5,6 το πρωι) από ότι τη μέρα (με peaks κακής απόδοσης στις ώρες αιχμής) γεγονός που μου δείχνει ότι οι υποδομές της forthnet είναι παραφορτωμένες. Όχι τόσο που να διακόψω τη σύνδεση (και πάλι γρήγορα πηγαίνει), αλλά τόσο που αν μου προτείνουν νέα δέσμευση τώρα που γίνεται αορίστου η συνδρομή μου, θα το σκεφτώ διπλά (δεν ξέρω πώς θα εξελιχθεί σε 1 χρόνο...)

----------


## Tiven

> δεν νομιζω οτι τους πληρωνεις κιολας ισα ισα εχουμε δυο τσαμπα ρουτερ που κοστιζουν μαζι 70 ευρω..


Για την ψυχή της μάνας τους το κάνουν νομίζεις; Δεν έχουν κέρδος;

----------


## konig

> Για την ψυχή της μάνας τους το κάνουν νομίζεις; Δεν έχουν κέρδος;


απο εμας προφανως και οχι εκτως και αντι για μετρησεις καταγραφουν τιποτα αλλο και τα πουλανε εκει αλλαζει το θεμα..

----------


## graal

> απο εμας προφανως και οχι εκτως και αντι για μετρησεις καταγραφουν τιποτα αλλο και τα πουλανε εκει αλλαζει το θεμα..


  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  να ένας καλός λόγος να το αποσυνδέσεις άσχετα τι λέει το συμβόλαιο...

----------


## konig

> να ένας καλός λόγος να το αποσυνδέσεις άσχετα τι λέει το συμβόλαιο...


θα μπορουσα να γραψω χιλιαδες πραγματα για το ποιος και πως βλεπει τι κανεις καθε στιγμη και στο τελος θα καταληξουμε οτι θα εισαι ελαφρως πιο ασφαλης χωρις ιντερνετ..δεν εχει νοημα να το συζηταμε ειμαστε ολοι φακελωμενοι θελουμε δεν θελουμε και δεν υπαρχει κατι που μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτο 
(εκτως φυσικα απο το να σκηνοθετησουμε τον θανατο μας)

----------


## Pan_1

Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι...

----------


## Tiven

> απο εμας προφανως και οχι εκτως και αντι για μετρησεις καταγραφουν τιποτα αλλο και τα πουλανε εκει αλλαζει το θεμα..


Κάνεις λάθος. Έχουνε χρηματοδότηση προφανώς, και αυτό το κάνουν γιατί βλέπουν κέρδος σε βάθος χρόνου. Τίποτα δεν αφήνουν να πάει χαμένο.

----------


## blade_

Εννοείται ότι υπάρχει κέρδος.. Τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν..

----------


## konig

> Κάνεις λάθος. Έχουνε χρηματοδότηση προφανώς, και αυτό το κάνουν γιατί βλέπουν κέρδος σε βάθος χρόνου. Τίποτα δεν αφήνουν να πάει χαμένο.


Καθολου λαθος δεν κανω το τι λεφτα τους δινει η ε.ε δεν με ενδιαφερει εγω εσυ ο αλλος δεν τους δινουμε τιποτα αυτο ειναι το θεμα

----------


## Tiven

> Καθολου λαθος δεν κανω το τι λεφτα τους δινει η ε.ε δεν με ενδιαφερει εγω εσυ ο αλλος δεν τους δινουμε τιποτα αυτο ειναι το θεμα


Ζήσε στην φούσκα σου τότε αφού δεν κάνεις καθόλου λάθος και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.  :Crying:

----------


## blade_

> Καθολου λαθος δεν κανω το τι λεφτα τους δινει η ε.ε δεν με ενδιαφερει εγω εσυ ο αλλος δεν τους δινουμε τιποτα αυτο ειναι το θεμα


ετσι,αφου τους δινει η ΕΕ(δηλαδη οχι εσυ ) ολα κομπλε! :Laughing:

----------


## konig

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/mostR...number=6211448
αν εχεις χρονο διαβασε

----------


## blade_

μου το εστειλαν σημερα..για να δουμε

----------


## konig

τι στου εστειλαν σημερα? :Laughing:

----------


## Andreaslar

> τι στου εστειλαν σημερα?


Το router για τις μετρήσεις... Κι εμένα μου έστειλαν πριν 1 μήνα (είχα κάνει 2η αίτηση -άλλο όνομα/σπίτι- τον Ιούλιο)

----------


## blade_

Ειναι ευκολο στη συνδεση παιδες?

----------


## Andreaslar

plug n play  :Razz: 

Modem/Router -> SamKnows router -> PC / TV / etc

----------


## blade_

> plug n play 
> 
> Modem/Router -> SamKnows router -> PC / TV / etc


 :One thumb up:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> μου το εστειλαν σημερα..για να δουμε


Τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα σε λίγους μήνες και ακόμα στέλνουν ρουτερ;;

----------


## mob

Αφού έχουν και τις νέες αιτήσεις ανοιχτές, πρίν από λίγο έκανα μία και την πήρε κανονικά. Μάλλον δεν τελειώνει  :Whistle:

----------


## konig

η μαλλον θα εχουν πολλα στοκ που ετσι και αλλιως ειναι πληρωμενα και δεν εχει νοημα να τα κρατανε..

----------


## blade_

> Τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα σε λίγους μήνες και ακόμα στέλνουν ρουτερ;;


Θα κονομησω ρουτερ δηλαδή?   :Razz:

----------


## Andreaslar

Λογικά θα το συνεχίσουν και επειδή εμείς οι "παλιοί" ξεκινήσαμε για 2 χρόνια, φτάσαμε στα 3, ε σου λένε, ας βρούμε νέο αίμα...
Εγώ πάντως αν συνεχιστεί, στο παρόν σπίτι θα το σταματήσω, να χαρώ λίγο για την πάρτη μου το gigabit router...

----------


## konig

γιατι εχει βγει hacking και για το gigabit?

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.samknows.com/broadband/uploads/methodology/P002-IDA-13-TESTSCHEDULE-001-20111115-D01.pdf

----------


## Andreaslar

Ίδιος τρόπος με το απλό λένε...

----------


## rmxs

Έχει βγεί τρόπος (το έχω κάνει σε ένα το οποιο είχα και μοθ αντικατεστησαν με άλλο)
Για κάποιο λόγο δεν έστελνε δεδομένα,έστειλαν άλλο και το παλιό το έχω με ddwrt και παίζει.(μαλλον σκάλωσε το software τους και χάλασε)

----------


## blade_

μολις εφτασε!
ο τροπος συνδεσης ειναι αυτος?
χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση απο το μοντεμρουτερ που ηδη εχω απο την εταιρεια?

----------


## jkoukos

Ο τρόπος σύνδεσης είναι απλός.
Συνδέεις το modem με ένα καλώδιο δικτύου στη θύρα WAN (μπλε) του router.
Επίσης βγάζεις όλα τα άλλα καλώδια δικτύου (συνδεδεμένων συσκευών) από το modem και τα συνδέεις και αυτά στο router.
Όλα μετά γίνονται αυτόματα και οι ρυθμίσεις το δικτύου σου παραμένουν οι ίδιες.

----------


## blade_

το εκανα ολα κομπλε,ιντερνετ ασυρματο παιρνω ακομα απο το παλιο ?και απο το καινουριο παιρνω μονο λαν?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, το ασύρματο του Sam κάνει μόνο έλεγχο στέλνοντας τα δεδομένα για στατιστικούς λόγους. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τοπικές συνδέσεις.

----------


## Ntalton

Οχι οτι τα υπολοιπα router δεν εχουν δυνατοτητες, αλλα οποιος εχει το WDR3600 θα περασει πολυ καλα μολις τελειωσει η προθεσμια.

----------


## blade_

> Οχι οτι τα υπολοιπα router δεν εχουν δυνατοτητες, αλλα οποιος εχει το WDR3600 θα περασει πολυ καλα μολις τελειωσει η προθεσμια.


αυτο εχω.ειναι τοσο καλο?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, το ασύρματο του Sam κάνει μόνο έλεγχο στέλνοντας τα δεδομένα για στατιστικούς λόγους. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τοπικές συνδέσεις.


Ωραια  :Smile:  μου εστειλαν και μηνυμα οτι ξεκινησε η καταγραφη

----------


## Ntalton

> αυτο εχω.ειναι τοσο καλο?


Έχει βασικά πολλή ram και δυνατό επεξεργαστή. Δηλαδή ότι και να του βάλεις να κάνει θα τα βγάλει πέρα.

----------


## blade_

> Έχει βασικά πολλή ram και δυνατό επεξεργαστή. Δηλαδή ότι και να του βάλεις να κάνει θα τα βγάλει πέρα.


Μόλις τελειώσει υπάρχει δυνατότητα ξεκλείδωματος απ ότι βλέπω.. Για να δούμε..

----------


## konig

γενικα οτιδηποτε υπαρχει για να αφηνει το modem να κανει μονο αυτη την δουλεια ειναι καλη αλλα και το 3600 με λιγο diy απο οτι εξαψα μπορει και αυτο να γινει modem/router

----------


## blade_

> γενικα οτιδηποτε υπαρχει για να αφηνει το modem να κανει μονο αυτη την δουλεια ειναι καλη αλλα και το 3600 με λιγο diy απο οτι εξαψα μπορει και αυτο να γινει modem/router


Πως θα γίνει modem router? Αφού δεν έχει θύρα τηλεφώνου. Σκέτο router θα γίνει

----------


## konig

> Πως θα γίνει modem router? Αφού δεν έχει θύρα τηλεφώνου. Σκέτο router θα γίνει


στο hack a day εχουν 2-3 diy αλλα ο τυπας δεν δινει πολλα στοιχεια θελει bitcoins

----------


## parsifal

Αν δεν έχει ήδη modem chip επάνω (απενεργοποιημένο) ή οι DIY οδηγίες δε σε καθοδηγούν πώς να κολλήσεις ή να προσαρτήσεις ένα τέτοιο σε υπάρχον I/O port, δε βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να αποκτήσει λειτουργικότητα modem... :-/

----------


## Tiven

Σε bridge το πιο τελευταίο modem που θα βρεις με 1 ευρώ να συνδέσεις, μια χαρά δουλειά θα κάνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σήμερα βγήκε το γνωστό report

στο τέλος έλεγε αυτό εδώ

Currently the project contract runs until the end of 2014, however this may extend beyond this date so please keep connected. All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.

----------


## konig

κατι ειναι και αυτο συνηθως ελεγαν για 4 μηνες Upfront αρα παιζει και να ειμαστε κοντα στο να τελειωσει

----------


## thanasiskes

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως μπορώ να φλασαρω το TL-WR741ND; έψαξα στο internet Αλλά δεν εβγαλα άκρη

----------


## blade_

πλακα εχει παντως,βλεπεις τα στατιστικα σου κτλ...

----------


## Marios145

Άλλαξε πάλι η προθεσμία?



> How long will the project run for? 
> 
> The panel is ongoing with *no fixed end date*.  All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.

----------


## Artemius

είχα κάνει αίτηση κάπου στην άνοιξη,και με στείλανε ειδοποίηση αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ότι έγινα δεκτός για συμμετοχή και να αποδεχτώ τους Όρους,αλλά το κ#λοφίλτρο του gmail το είχε βάλει στις προσφορές και δε το χα προσέξει μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες.
ωστόσο ευτυχώς δεν με ακύρωσαν και την Παρασκευή με στείλανε επιβεβαίωση οτι το απέστειλαν!  :Clap:  :One thumb up: 

στο email με δώσανε ένα order number,αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζει το site της Royal Mail,να υποθέσω οτι δεν είναι tracking number ε? :Thinking:  :Sad:

----------


## Tiven

Εγώ πάλι ζήτησα μετασχηματιστή πριν 2 εβδομάδες και μου είπαν πως το πρόγραμμα τελείωσε.

----------


## daywalker06

Αποδέχτηκα τους Ορους τον Σεπτέμβριο αλλα από τοτε ουτε φωνή ουτε ακρόαση  :Crying:

----------


## K4MERON

πως κάνεις αίτηση ?

----------


## Geocheats2

> είχα κάνει αίτηση κάπου στην άνοιξη,και με στείλανε ειδοποίηση αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ότι έγινα δεκτός για συμμετοχή και να αποδεχτώ τους Όρους,αλλά το κ#λοφίλτρο του gmail το είχε βάλει στις προσφορές και δε το χα προσέξει μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες.
> ωστόσο ευτυχώς δεν με ακύρωσαν και την Παρασκευή με στείλανε επιβεβαίωση οτι το απέστειλαν! 
> 
> στο email με δώσανε ένα order number,αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζει το site της Royal Mail,να υποθέσω οτι δεν είναι tracking number ε?


Ειναι κουριερ

----------


## Artemius

> Εγώ πάλι ζήτησα μετασχηματιστή πριν 2 εβδομάδες και μου είπαν πως το πρόγραμμα τελείωσε.


περίεργο...

όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα σου αυτο-καθεαυτό,μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα μετασχηματιστή με πολλαπλή επιλογή Volt και από μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών.

σε κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρομαι : http://www.moutsioulis.gr/%CF%84%CF%...BF-1000ma.html





> Αποδέχτηκα τους Ορους τον Σεπτέμβριο αλλα από τοτε ουτε φωνή ουτε ακρόαση


 :Thinking:  :Bless:  :Bless:  :Razz: 





> Ειναι κουριερ



α μάλιστα... δεν έχει tracking number δηλαδή?  :Sad: 

ορίστε το email που με στειλαν




> dispatch@samknows.com
> 
> 14 Νοε (Πριν από 3 ημέρες)
> 
> προς Εμένα
> Hello Christos
> 
> Your SamKnows device is on its way!
> Order number 6ΧΧΧΧΧ.
> ...

----------


## Marios145

Τελικά πήρε 11 μέρες...αλλά είχε tracking



> Hello Marios
> 
> Your SamKnows device is on its way!
> Order number 5xxxx.
> 
> Your SamKnows device has now been dispatched from our warehouse today and 
> should be with you soon. With deliveries outside the United Kingdom this 
> can take a couple of weeks to be received.
> 
> ...

----------


## Tiven

> περίεργο...
> 
> όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα σου αυτο-καθεαυτό,μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα μετασχηματιστή με πολλαπλή επιλογή Volt και από μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών.
> 
> σε κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρομαι : http://www.moutsioulis.gr/%CF%84%CF%...BF-1000ma.html


Με μετασχηματιστή το είχα αρκετούς μήνες μέχρι που τον χρειάστηκα ξανά για άλλη χρήση. Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο αφού οι ίδιοι δεν. Θα βρω μετασχηματιστή βέβαια και θα τον κουμπώσω αλλά πλέον θα είναι για άλλο λόγο αφού τελείωσε το program.

----------


## matelas

Τους έστειλα email για να μάθω πότε τελειώνει και μου απάντησαν πως δεν ξέρουν ακόμα. Βλέπω να το παρατάω.

----------


## Geocheats2

Παρόμοια κατάσταση  δέμα από Κίνα Ελλάδα σε 10 μέρες από Αθήνα Ηράκλειο σε λιγότερο από 2 μέρες και από Ηράκλειο στο ταχυδρομείο 3 μέρες

----------


## Zer0c00L

σήμερα μόλις έλαβα το καθιερωμένο report από το SamKnows

σε αυτό έγραφε αυτό στο τέλος σχετικά με το project

The panel is ongoing with no fixed end date. All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.
We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your continuing participation. Without volunteers such as yourself the collection and analysis of this invaluable data would not be possible, and your contribution to the study is greatly appreciated.

----------


## blade_

και σε μενα ηρθε.λογικα εχουμε ακομα δρομο,αλλα οχι πολυ..

----------


## nnn

Θα αλλάξει αυτόματα ο πάροχος σε μερικές ημέρες.

----------


## blade_

και μενα με βγαζει 2-3 mbps πιο κατω απ οτι ειναι..

επισης εχω παρατηρησει μια δυσκολια στο streaming,υστερα απο το σεταρισμα του κουτιου..τυχαιο?

----------


## Artemius

προέκυψε πρόβλημα. κατα 99% πρέπει να φταίει το whitebox αφού παρουσιάστηκε τώρα που το εγκατέστησα.

στα ξεκούδουνα, κάποιες φορές η γραμμή χτυπάει δυσθεώρατα pings, >999ms !!! αν συνέβαινε ενόσω σέρφαρα δεν θα με νοιαζε,αλλά όταν συμβαίνει στα games είναι casus belli. Δευτέρα το εγκατέστησα,συνέβη κάποια στιγμή Τρίτη απόγευμα που έκατσα να παίξω ενα παιχνιδάκι,δεν έδωσα σημασία,αλλά το παρατήρησα και σήμερα.

υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε εάν όντως φταίει το whitebox?

----------


## Zer0c00L

"Εντός θέματος"
εγώ πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το "Whitebox" το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν "διαβάζει" καλά πότε δεν υπάρχει κίνηση στο δίκτυο και κατά συνέπεια στο διαδίκτυο ώστε να κάνει μετρήσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα με αποτέλεσμα καμιά φορά που παίζω online παιχνίδια στο xbox one να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με lag (high ping) έτσι αναγκάζομαι αν είναι να παίξω να σβήνω το "whitebox" κατά τα άλλα περιμένω πως και πως να τελειώσει και να ξεκλειδώσει για να το δουλέψω

έχει άψογη συνεργασία με το ZTE ZXDSL 931VII (VDSL) και δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα ούτε με τις μετρήσεις ούτε με το streaming τουλάχιστον ότι αφορά εμένα προσωπικά και το OTE Conn-X VDSL 30/2.5 που έχω.

"Εκτός θέματος" και εγώ την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχω με τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους (που συναλλάσσομαι καθημερινά λόγω της φύσεως της δουλειάς μου) πάντα είμαι ευγενικός και γενικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα με την συμπεριφορά ή με την εξυπηρέτηση (ίσως φταίει ότι κατά ένα μέρος είμαι και εγώ "δημόσιος υπάλληλος" αφού είμαι συμβασιούχος στο δημόσιο.

- - - Updated - - -




> προέκυψε πρόβλημα. κατα 99% πρέπει να φταίει το whitebox αφού παρουσιάστηκε τώρα που το εγκατέστησα.
> 
> στα ξεκούδουνα, κάποιες φορές η γραμμή χτυπάει δυσθεώρατα pings, >999ms !!! αν συνέβαινε ενόσω σέρφαρα δεν θα με νοιαζε,αλλά όταν συμβαίνει στα games είναι casus belli. Δευτέρα το εγκατέστησα,συνέβη κάποια στιγμή Τρίτη απόγευμα που έκατσα να παίξω ενα παιχνιδάκι,δεν έδωσα σημασία,αλλά το παρατήρησα και σήμερα.
> 
> υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε εάν όντως φταίει το whitebox?


για μένα φταίει το "whitebox".

σύμφωνα με ότι λένε καθώς τους είχα ρωτήσει και εγώ επειδή το είχα συχνά το φαινόμενο όποτε ήθελα να παίξω online παιχνίδια είτε στον υπολογιστή είτε στην κονσόλα να γινόταν μέτρηση εκείνη την ώρα με αποτέλεσμα να έχω lag (high ping) είπαν ότι διαβάζει την κίνηση του δικτύου (για αυτό συνδέεται το ρούτερ της σύνδεσης σου πάνω σε αυτό και όλα τα άλλα ξεκινάνε από αυτό δυστυχώς το συχνό φαινόμενο με ανάγκασαν να βάλω την κονσόλα στο ρούτερ πάνω εκτός του "whitebox" οπότε όταν θέλω να παίξω να το κλείνω απλά.

----------


## frap

> υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε εάν όντως φταίει το whitebox?


Δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.... Το βγάζεις από τη μέση, παρατηρείς αν ξανασυμβεί. Αν ναι, δε φταίει το whitebox. Αν μετά 1-2 βδομάδες δε ξανασυμβεί, το ξαναβάζεις  πίσω. Αν ξανασυμβεί σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πάλι, επικοινωνείς με το Samknows να αναλάβουν δράση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχήν οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις εκτός ότι είναι ενάντια στους όρους χρήσης και λειτουργίας (κανόνες) αυτής της διαδικτυακής κοινότητας προσωπικά θεωρώ ανώφελο να τσακώνεστε αναμεταξύ σας

ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του (σωστή ή λάθος) απόλυτα σεβαστό από εκεί και πέρα ή συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς και προβάλεις την δική σου άποψη με τα ανάλογα επιχειρήματα

(π.χ εγώ που είμαι "συμβασιούχος" στο δημόσιο για 6 μήνες και για τους υπόλοιπους 6 μήνες σε μια ΜΚΟ (άσχετα με τι αποδοχές αναφέρει η σύμβαση) για την εργασία μου πληρώνομαι 3 ευρώ την ώρα 

πως θα το χαρακτηρίζεις φίλε μου? γιατί για μένα είναι μεροκάματο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.... Το βγάζεις από τη μέση, παρατηρείς αν ξανασυμβεί. Αν ναι, δε φταίει το whitebox. Αν μετά 1-2 βδομάδες δε ξανασυμβεί, το ξαναβάζεις  πίσω. Αν ξανασυμβεί σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πάλι, επικοινωνείς με το Samknows να αναλάβουν δράση.


το τμήμα υποστήριξης τους είναι άψογο σε όποια επικοινωνία είχα μαζί τους προσπάθησαν να βοηθήσουν

όπως είπα κανονικά η συσκευή "διαβάζει" την κίνηση και όταν δεν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα από τον χρήστη κάνει για πάρα πολύ λίγο τις μετρήσεις που χρειάζονται.

για αυτό και συνδέεται έτσι όπως αναφέρουν

όσες δοκιμές έκανα τουλάχιστον εγώ είτε με υπολογιστή είτε με κονσόλα μου δημιούργησαν το θέμα που ανάφερα

προσπάθησαν και από την μεριά τους να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα , έστειλα αίτημα και έγινε ο σχετικός έλεγχος στην γραμμή από τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ (με δική μου χρέωση καθώς δεν υπήρχε βλάβη όπως αποδείχθηκε)

προσπάθησα και εγώ να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα

καμία επιτυχία 

έτσι έκανα μια αλλαγή και σύνδεσα την κονσόλα στο ρούτερ απευθείας και την άφησα εκτός του "whitebox" με αποτέλεσμα όταν παίζω να είναι κλειστό

δεν ξανά παρουσιάστηκε ποτέ το "πρόβλημα με lag (high ping)" για αυτό υποθέτω ότι είναι πρόβλημα της συσκευής αφού δεν έχει θέμα η γραμμή.

----------


## matelas

> προέκυψε πρόβλημα. κατα 99% πρέπει να φταίει το whitebox αφού παρουσιάστηκε τώρα που το εγκατέστησα.
> 
> στα ξεκούδουνα, κάποιες φορές η γραμμή χτυπάει δυσθεώρατα pings, >999ms !!! αν συνέβαινε ενόσω σέρφαρα δεν θα με νοιαζε,αλλά όταν συμβαίνει στα games είναι casus belli. Δευτέρα το εγκατέστησα,συνέβη κάποια στιγμή Τρίτη απόγευμα που έκατσα να παίξω ενα παιχνιδάκι,δεν έδωσα σημασία,αλλά το παρατήρησα και σήμερα.
> 
> υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε εάν όντως φταίει το whitebox?


Σε εμένα το κάνει ανα μία ώρα για 1-2 λεπτά, προφανώς την ώρα που κάνει τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## goku

> Σε εμένα το κάνει ανα μία ώρα για 1-2 λεπτά, προφανώς την ώρα που κάνει τις μετρήσεις.


και εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό, μάλιστα έχω προσέξει ότι γίνεται ακριβώς στο 14ο λεπτό κάθε ώρας, δηλαδή στις 9.14, στις 10.14, στις 11.14 και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

κανονικά (από ότι μου είχαν πει στο email το τμήμα υποστήριξης τους) γίνεται όταν υπάρχει αδράνεια στο δίκτυο

αλλά αν μπεις στην σελίδα του reporting θα δεις τις ώρες που κάνει τις μετρήσεις και μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση αν υπήρχε αδράνεια από μεριά σου ή όχι (εγώ το έχω τσεκάρει και ισχύει) στο μόνο που είχα θέμα ήταν με το online gaming αλλά πάλι βρήκα την λύση.

----------


## konig

οι μετρησεις γινονται ανα μια ωρα ετσι ηταν παντα κανεις δεν κανεις κατι και κραταει περιπου 40 δευτερα

----------


## hmtykabatzas

στέλνεις mail και σου αλλάζουν threshold στο whitebox... το θέμα είναι οτι μου το έχουν κανει 2 φορές και δια μαγείας μετά απο λίγο καιρό πάλι αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα...ειναι να μου τη δωσει καμα μερα και να το βγάλω να ησυχάσω...λες και θα τους πειράξει...εντωμεταξύ το προγραμμα που εχουμε λαβει μέρος, μόνο αξιολογα στοιχεία δεν προσφέρει...δείτε τελικα τι μετράνε σε ολη την ευρώπη και θα γελάσετε..νομίζω εχει μπει το αρθρο για τις μετρησεις σε προηγούμενα ποστ.. Γενικα και αόοριστα διαγράματα χωρις ουσία..

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλό είναι να κρίνουμε αν γνωρίζουμε το αντικείμενο (αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη) πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι μετράνε τα μηχανήματα τους και τι δείχνουν τα διαγράμματα τους (μην ξεχνάτε ότι η SamKnows δεν είναι κάτι το άγνωστο ή ασήμαντο)

εγώ όταν πρωτοείδα την παρουσίαση του προγράμματος εδώ σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα με έπεισαν και δήλωσα συμμετοχή και δεν το έχω μετανοιώσει ούτε στιγμή καθώς προσφέρω κάτι προς όλους και δεν μου κοστίζει τίποτα αντίθετα έχω βγει κερδισμένος από όλη την ιστορία (σημείωση συμμετέχω και στο πρόγραμμα της ΕΕΤΤ (υπερίων)

----------


## nnn

Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε, νομίζω πως μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε χωρίς αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## blade_

μη μου το σβηνεις ολο ντε  :Razz: 

επειδη εχω και γω το ιδιο θεμα μαλλον,πως μπορω να μετρησω το ping με και χωρις το κουτι?

----------


## konig

αυτη η συζητηση εγινε και στις πρωτες σελιδες ειπαμε το κουτι ειναι δεν ξερω τι περιμενατε ειδικα εσεις που παιζετε και παιχνιδια.. ηταν πασιφανες οτι δεν μπορει να κανει μετρησεις μονο οταν γουσταρετε ετσι δεν βγαινει καμια αξιοπιστη μετρηση

----------


## blade_

μια χαρα μετρησεις κανουμε.αν μας κοβει ομως,ειναι προβλημα

----------


## konig

ξαναλεω
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε κοψει πρωτο και κυριο...
οι μετρησεις γινονται θες δεν θες ειναι download+upload οποτε προφανως σε κοβει για λιγα δευτερα 
δεν γινεται αλλιως

----------


## goku

> καλό είναι να κρίνουμε αν γνωρίζουμε το αντικείμενο (αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη) πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι μετράνε τα μηχανήματα τους και τι δείχνουν τα διαγράμματα τους (μην ξεχνάτε ότι η SamKnows δεν είναι κάτι το άγνωστο ή ασήμαντο)
> 
> εγώ όταν πρωτοείδα την παρουσίαση του προγράμματος εδώ σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα με έπεισαν και δήλωσα συμμετοχή και δεν το έχω μετανοιώσει ούτε στιγμή καθώς προσφέρω κάτι προς όλους και δεν μου κοστίζει τίποτα αντίθετα έχω βγει κερδισμένος από όλη την ιστορία *(σημείωση συμμετέχω και στο πρόγραμμα της ΕΕΤΤ (υπερίων)*




Off Topic


		Μπήκα να δω τι είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις. Και έλεγα ότι δεν θα ξαναδω σελίδα που σου ζητάει java. Πρώτο συμβάν εδώ και 3 χρόνια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχήν να απαντήσω στο φίλο που ανάφερε περί αντιπαραθέσεων ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόθεση από μένα προσωπικά για αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν συνομιλητή μου σε οποιαδήποτε διαδικτυακή κοινότητα (όχι μόνο σε αυτή) σέβομαι όλων τις απόψεις είτε συμφωνώ είτε διαφωνώ με αυτές και προβάλω πάντα την άποψη μου αν είναι δυνατόν με επιχειρήματα.

είδες ότι δεν πρέπει πότε να λέμε "μεγάλες κουβέντες" ούτε εμένα μου αρέσουν οι ιστοσελίδες που ζητάνε java αλλά να που η συγκεκριμένη της ΕΕΤΤ (Υπερίων) σε συνεργασία αν είδες με κορυφαία εργαλεία μετρήσεων χρησιμοποιεί.

ότι αφορά το "SamKnows" εγώ το έλυσα το θέμα με το παιχνίδι (όταν παίζω δεν δουλεύει το "whitebox" ξεκουράζεται) και επανέρχεται όταν σταματήσω να παίζω.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

ΔΕς τα διαγράμματα που 'εβγαλαν από το SamKnows και μετά ξανασκέψου πριν με πεις ασχετο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχήν δεν σε είπα άσχετο φίλε μου (μην λες πράγματα που δεν έχω πει και με προσβάλουν)

ούτε έκρινα την άποψη σου (την σέβομαι απόλυτα και ας μην συμφωνώ με αυτήν)

απλά σου επισήμανα ότι πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε πως δουλεύουν καλό είναι να το ψάχνουμε λίγο παραπάνω πριν ασκήσουμε κριτική στο έργο που προσφέρουν δεν είναι κακό να διαβάσεις τι σημαίνει SamKnows η συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα που βρισκόμαστε έχει κάνει καλή δουλεία σε αυτό το κομμάτι.

----------


## jkoukos

> ΔΕς τα διαγράμματα που 'εβγαλαν από το SamKnows και μετά ξανασκέψου πριν με πεις ασχετο...


Το θέμα δεν είναι τα διαγράμματα, αλλά τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν από τις μετρήσεις των 10.000 εθελοντικών συνδέσεων σε 30 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, για την πορεία της σταθερής ευρυζωνικότητας σε σχέση με την "Ψηφιακή Ατζέντα 2020".

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Αρα παλι ασχετο με λες με αλλα λογια...Τι να πω.. Το θεμα ειναι να εβγαζαν αποτελεσματα ανα παροχο, ανα περιοχη κτλπ..Αυτα τα γενικα δεν με βοηθανε παρα πολυ για τα 3 χρονια που τους εχω αφιερωσει και δεν λενε και ποτε τελειωνει...

----------


## Artemius

> αυτη η συζητηση εγινε και στις πρωτες σελιδες ειπαμε το κουτι ειναι δεν ξερω τι περιμενατε ειδικα εσεις που παιζετε και παιχνιδια.. ηταν πασιφανες οτι δεν μπορει να κανει μετρησεις μονο οταν γουσταρετε ετσι δεν βγαινει καμια αξιοπιστη μετρηση


ε αφού μας είπανε οτι κάνει monitor το traffic και αν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα δεν κάνει tests...  :Crying: 

τεσπα,αναγκαστικά όταν παίζω games απλά κουμπώνω το lan πίσω στο router και κλείνω το whitebox. (ευτυχώς δηλαδή που τα έχω και τα 2 σε μια γωνιά πάνω στο γραφείο,αλλιώς...)

----------


## jkoukos

> Αρα παλι ασχετο με λες με αλλα λογια...Τι να πω.. Το θεμα ειναι να εβγαζαν αποτελεσματα ανα παροχο, ανα περιοχη κτλπ..Αυτα τα γενικα δεν με βοηθανε παρα πολυ για τα 3 χρονια που τους εχω αφιερωσει και δεν λενε και ποτε τελειωνει...


Καταρχήν δεν σε είπα ποτέ άσχετο, εκτός κι αν με μπέρδεψες με άλλον. Η αναφορά μου είχε να κάνει καθαρά με αυτό που έχω στην παράθεση.
Αν έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα και να διαβάσεις τον σκοπό του ερευνητικού προγράμματος και τι συμπεράσματα έχουν βγει μέχρι τώρα, θα καταλάβαινες ότι αυτά που ζητάς είναι άσχετα με αυτό.

Αν θέλεις σχετικές πληροφορίες για τους ελληνικούς παρόχους, δες τα θέματα εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> ε αφού μας είπανε οτι κάνει monitor το traffic και αν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα δεν κάνει tests... 
> 
> τεσπα,αναγκαστικά όταν παίζω games απλά κουμπώνω το lan πίσω στο router και κλείνω το whitebox. (ευτυχώς δηλαδή που τα έχω και τα 2 σε μια γωνιά πάνω στο γραφείο,αλλιώς...)


Πληροφοριακά ο πίνακας εδώ εμφανίζει περιοδικότητα, χρονική διάρκεια και όγκο των διακινούμενων πληροφοριών των τεστ.
Η μεθοδολογία που ακολουθείται αναφέρεται εδώ, όπου επίσης μνημονεύεται και το όριο που έχει τεθεί ώστε να γίνουν οι έλεγχοι και να μην επηρεάζεται ο χρήστης (όσο είναι δυνατόν).



> Prior to and between tests, a threshold manager service monitors the inbound and outbound traffic across the WAN interface of the Whitebox to calculate if a panellist is actively using the Internet connection.
> The threshold for traffic is set to 64kbps downstream and 32kbps upstream. If these thresholds are breached prior to the test starting or between tests, the test will be delayed for a minute and the process repeated.
> If the connection is being actively used throughout, this pause and retry process will occur up to 5 times before the entire test cycle is abandoned.


Δεν γνωρίζω στα on-line παιχνίδια πόσο είναι το μέγεθος των διακινούμενων πακέτων, αλλά το όριο που έχουν βάλει είναι αρκετά μικρό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρα παλι ασχετο με λες με αλλα λογια...Τι να πω.. Το θεμα ειναι να εβγαζαν αποτελεσματα ανα παροχο, ανα περιοχη κτλπ..Αυτα τα γενικα δεν με βοηθανε παρα πολυ για τα 3 χρονια που τους εχω αφιερωσει και δεν λενε και ποτε τελειωνει...


όπως είπα εξ αρχής δεν σε λέω άσχετο ούτε σε κρίνω (αν δεν θες να το καταλάβεις δεν φταίω εγώ) κανέναν από εδώ μέσα δεν χαρακτηρίζω είτε συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις του είτε όχι

εγώ απλά σου είπα διάβασε όλο το θέμα που αφορά το SamKnows και κάνε την δική σου ερεύνα σχετικά με αυτό (υπάρχει το google που είναι καλός βοηθός σε όποια αναζήτηση)

εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος αλλά με έπεισε το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έτσι δήλωσα συμμετοχή τώρα καλά κάνει ή κακά κάνει θα δείξει ο χρόνος

ότι αφορά τα διαγράμματα που αναφέρεις και γιατί δεν αναφέρει αποτελέσματα ανά πάροχο ή ανά περιοχή (θα έχουν τους λόγους τους που δεν το κάνουν)

καταρχήν δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να παραμείνεις στο πρόγραμμα αν εσύ δεν το θες (απλά αν μείνεις υπάρχει η μικρή επιβράβευση ότι σου δίνουν την συσκευή) αν εσύ δεν την θες μπορείς να την αγοράσεις από την ελεύθερη αγορά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θέμα δεν είναι τα διαγράμματα, αλλά τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν από τις μετρήσεις των 10.000 εθελοντικών συνδέσεων σε 30 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, για την πορεία της σταθερής ευρυζωνικότητας σε σχέση με την "Ψηφιακή Ατζέντα 2020".


εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου και αυτό προσπαθώ να του εξηγήσω του φίλου και νομίζει ότι τον λέω ή τον λέμε άσχετο

δεν καταλαβαίνει αν δεν ήταν το πρόγραμμα SamKnows και τα αντίστοιχα εργαλεία από την ΕΕΤΤ κτλ δεν θα βλέπαμε καμία βελτίωση.

----------


## Artemius

> Καταρχήν δεν σε είπα ποτέ άσχετο, εκτός κι αν με μπέρδεψες με άλλον. Η αναφορά μου είχε να κάνει καθαρά με αυτό που έχω στην παράθεση.
> Αν έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα και να διαβάσεις τον σκοπό του ερευνητικού προγράμματος και τι συμπεράσματα έχουν βγει μέχρι τώρα, θα καταλάβαινες ότι αυτά που ζητάς είναι άσχετα με αυτό.
> 
> Αν θέλεις σχετικές πληροφορίες για τους ελληνικούς παρόχους, δες τα θέματα εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Πληροφοριακά ο πίνακας εδώ εμφανίζει περιοδικότητα, χρονική διάρκεια και όγκο των διακινούμενων πληροφοριών των τεστ.
> ...



τα bitrate ειναι πολυ μικρα στα περισσοτερα παιχνιδια... το εξυπνο θα ηταν να κοιτανε και τα pps. τεσπα...

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Φυσικα και ξερω τι γινεται με το προγραμμα,ειμαι ηδη 3 χρονια..Και παραμενω γιατι τηρω τις συμφωνιες μου και οχι για το ρουτερ που πωλειται 30 ευρω...Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι τα αρχικα τους πλανα με τα τωρινα δεν ειναι ολοιδια...Και το προβλημα με το gaming παραμενει.Το μονο που δουλευει (γιατι δοκιμαζα να εχω και torrent ανοιχτο για να ξεπερναω σιγουρα τα threshold που μου ανεφεραν και σε mail τους,αλλα τα ιδια θεματα ειχα..) ειναι να το βγαζεις απο το δικτυο.Γιατι τι να το κανω αν θελω που και που να παιξω για λιγη ωρα καποιο online game, και να καρκινιαζω με το lag του whitebox που μπορει να τυχει εκεινη τη στιγμη να τεσταρει τη γραμμη.

----------


## konig

αμα καρκινιαζεις για λιγα δευτερα που διαρκει το download/upload speed test τι να πουμε εμεις δηλαδη..

----------


## jkoukos

> Φυσικα και ξερω τι γινεται με το προγραμμα,ειμαι ηδη 3 χρονια..Και παραμενω γιατι τηρω τις συμφωνιες μου και οχι για το ρουτερ που πωλειται 30 ευρω...Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι τα αρχικα τους πλανα με τα τωρινα δεν ειναι ολοιδια...Και το προβλημα με το gaming παραμενει.Το μονο που δουλευει (γιατι δοκιμαζα να εχω και torrent ανοιχτο για να ξεπερναω σιγουρα τα threshold που μου ανεφεραν και σε mail τους,αλλα τα ιδια θεματα ειχα..) ειναι να το βγαζεις απο το δικτυο.Γιατι τι να το κανω αν θελω που και που να παιξω για λιγη ωρα καποιο online game, και να καρκινιαζω με το lag του whitebox που μπορει να τυχει εκεινη τη στιγμη να τεσταρει τη γραμμη.


Κι εγώ 3 χρόνια είμαι και συνεχίζω. Ποια πλάνα έχουν αλλάξει; Το πρόγραμμα είναι το ίδιο από την αρχή μέχρι σήμερα. Φαίνεται εξάλλου και στις ετήσιες αναφορές που δίνουν.
Δεν παίζω on-line παιχνίδια για να έχω πρόβλημα με τι ping, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κιόλας που μπορεί να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα, μιας και όπως είπα το όριο που έχουν θέσει είναι πολύ μικρό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

και εγώ είμαι 3 χρόνια και δεν βλέπω κάτι που να έχει αλλάξει (που αναφέρει ο φίλος)

το πρόγραμμα είναι ίδιο από την πρώτη μέρα που το ξεκίνησα και δεν συμμετέχω φυσικά για την επιβράβευση του ρούτερ καθώς αν ήθελα θα μπορούσα να το έχω αγοράσει και να μην περιμένω 3+ χρόνια για να το αποκτήσω είμαι γιατί στηρίζω τέτοιες προσπάθειες που μπορούν να βελτιώσουν τα πράγματα

για τους ίδιους λόγους στηρίζω και το ADSLgr.com που θεωρώ ότι κάνει καλή δουλειά

για τους ίδιους λόγους στηρίζω την προσπάθεια της EETT (Υπερίων) αλλά και τις μετρήσεις που κάνει το περιβόητο OOKLA (Speedtest) για την κινητή και όχι μόνο.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Οταν βλέπω οτιι το προγραμμα δεν τελειώνει και οτι κατα τη γνώμη ισως δεν τελειώσει και ποτέ, ενώ αρχικά μου ανέφεραν οτι θα εχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια και σαν επιβράβευση μου ξεκλειδώνουν το ρουτερ αλαλ τελικά αλλιώς γίνεται δεν το θεωρώ οτι αυτα που μου ειπαν ετσι εγιναν. Και επσης το lag δεν ειναι μονο σε gaming (οπου ειναι και σοβαρο προβλημα και εχω μιλησει αρκετες φορες μαζι τους και παρατηρώ παντα βελτιωση για 1 μήνα και μετά παάλι τα ιδια) θα παρατηρηθει και στο browsing που εκεί θα το αμελησω και κατι αλλο που δεν εχει αναφερθεί σε κλησεις μεσω skype πάλι εμφανιζεται το προβλημα. Κάθε φορά μου λένε διορθώνουν τα threshold και μετα από ενα μηνα τα ιδια πάλι...Και εγω της γνωμης οτι δεν παει χαμενη αυτη η βοηθεια ειμαι, αλλα τουλάχιστον να μας προσέχουν και λιγο παραπάνω. Εχω προτείνει να φτιάξουν gaming mode, ώστε οταν το ενεργοποιει ο χρηστης οι μετρησες να αναβάλλονται αλλα μαλλον ηταν υπερβολικό.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο σκοπός του προγράμματος είναι ίδιος και απαράλλαχτος καθ' όλη την διάρκειά του.
Αναφέρεσαι λοιπόν στη χρονική διάρκεια του προγράμματος, όπου ναι έχεις δίκιο. Κανείς όμως δεν σε υποχρεώνει να παραμείνεις για πάντα. Ενημέρωσε ότι επιθυμείς τον τερματισμό και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες τους.

----------


## vasiliou

Εμ αυτα ειναι παει να παίζει  κανα ΑΙΟΝ hmtykabatzas κολλάει , 
παω εγω για κανα LoL καθε ωρα τα ιδια Ping στο θεο...
Τέλος Δεκέμβρη κλείνω 3 χρόνια μετρήσεων οτι ηταν να δούμε το είδαμε η κατρακύλα δεν εχει τελος.... και οι κοροϊδία απο παράτα σε παράτα που θα πάει;;;
Εχω το Tp-Link N600 Και εχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι στις γιορτές να το flashαρω ... εχει κανεις καμία συμβουλή, καμιά διαδικασία τι και πως ,χωρις να μας brickari???

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οταν βλέπω οτιι το προγραμμα δεν τελειώνει και οτι κατα τη γνώμη ισως δεν τελειώσει και ποτέ, ενώ αρχικά μου ανέφεραν οτι θα εχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια και σαν επιβράβευση μου ξεκλειδώνουν το ρουτερ αλαλ τελικά αλλιώς γίνεται δεν το θεωρώ οτι αυτα που μου ειπαν ετσι εγιναν. Και επσης το lag δεν ειναι μονο σε gaming (οπου ειναι και σοβαρο προβλημα και εχω μιλησει αρκετες φορες μαζι τους και παρατηρώ παντα βελτιωση για 1 μήνα και μετά παάλι τα ιδια) θα παρατηρηθει και στο browsing που εκεί θα το αμελησω και κατι αλλο που δεν εχει αναφερθεί σε κλησεις μεσω skype πάλι εμφανιζεται το προβλημα. Κάθε φορά μου λένε διορθώνουν τα threshold και μετα από ενα μηνα τα ιδια πάλι...Και εγω της γνωμης οτι δεν παει χαμενη αυτη η βοηθεια ειμαι, αλλα τουλάχιστον να μας προσέχουν και λιγο παραπάνω. Εχω προτείνει να φτιάξουν gaming mode, ώστε οταν το ενεργοποιει ο χρηστης οι μετρησες να αναβάλλονται αλλα μαλλον ηταν υπερβολικό.


εντάξει έχεις δίκιο σε ότι αφορά την "παράταση χρόνου" είναι λίγο σπαστικό

αλλά σε ότι αφορά τα "θέματα" που αναφέρεις με εξαίρεση το Online Gaming (όπου βρήκα μόνος μου την λύση) δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα από αυτά που αναφέρεις (από την αρχή έως σήμερα) ούτε με την περιήγηση στο διαδίκτυο ούτε με το Skype ή Viber ούτε με το Youtube 

αν λάβεις υπόψη σου ότι το εσωτερικό δίκτυο αλλά και το εξωτερικό το γονατίζω σχεδόν καθημερινά καθώς είναι συνέχεια Online ένα Tablet ένα Netbook (24/7 ανοικτό και online) ένας σταθερός υπολογιστής (για μηνύματα ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και περιήγηση στο διαδίκτυο) και η μία από τις δύο κονσόλες για κανένα παιχνίδι 

για αυτό λέω μήπως δεν είναι θέμα του "whitebox" αλλά του παρόχου ή της γραμμής σου

σωστή η παρατήρηση σου περί Gaming Mode (και εγώ το έχω αναφέρει)

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμ αυτα ειναι παει να παίζει  κανα ΑΙΟΝ hmtykabatzas κολλάει , 
> παω εγω για κανα LoL καθε ωρα τα ιδια Ping στο θεο...
> Τέλος Δεκέμβρη κλείνω 3 χρόνια μετρήσεων οτι ηταν να δούμε το είδαμε η κατρακύλα δεν εχει τελος.... και οι κοροϊδία απο παράτα σε παράτα που θα πάει;;;
> Εχω το Tp-Link N600 Και εχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι στις γιορτές να το flashαρω ... εχει κανεις καμία συμβουλή, καμιά διαδικασία τι και πως ,χωρις να μας brickari???


όταν έκανα flash στο παλιό το 100αρι (φοβόμουν μην γίνει αυτό που λες) ευτυχώς πήγαν όλα καλά και δούλεψε η μέθοδος που είχαν δημοσιεύσει κάποιοι σε ένα blog άλλωστε δεν μου είχαν δώσει όνομα χρήστη/κωδικό για το παλιό από το SamKnows απλά είπαν ότι να μην το επιστρέψω και ότι είναι δικό μου.

στο 1000αρι δεν το έχω ψάξει αν υπάρχει τρόπος για να γίνει flash και επιστροφή στο εργοστασιακό firmware

για αυτό περιμένω να λήξει το πρόγραμμα να μας δώσουν όνομα χρήστη/κωδικό ή ότι άλλο δώσουν για να το δουλέψω.

----------


## graal

Αρκετές φορές μου έχει τύχει να μην μπορώ ούτε refresh να κάνω τη σελίδα σε απλό browsing και να έχω κάνει restart το ρούτερ και το whitebox και να μην διορθώνει με την καμία! Φαντάζομαι τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με on-line gaming τί φρίκες τραβάνε! Έκλεισα εντελώς για 2 μέρες το whitebox, κάνω  restart  το ρούτερ και έχω την εντύπωση πως η γραμμή πήρε αναβολικά και σπιντάρει τρελά!  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

τι να πω? εσείς ξέρετε εγώ μια φορά με την σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ Conn-X VDSL δεν έχω κανένα τέτοιο θέμα (μόνο με το online gaming είχα θέματα άλλα τα έλυσα όπως είπα) έχω ξεχάσει τι είναι το ρεστάρτ συνέχεια ανοικτό είναι το ρούτερ αλλά και το whitebox καθώς μόνιμα τα πάντα εδώ μέσα είναι συνδεμένα στο διαδίκτυο (μόνο αν υπάρχει διακοπή ρεύματος δεν είναι ανοικτά)

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Παιδιά γιατί, αφού οι gamers έχετε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, δεν τραβάτε το LAN από το router κατευθείαν; Και στο κάτω κάτω ας μην κάνει το whitebox σωστή μέτρηση για εκείνο το διάστημα... γνώμη μου! Φτάνουμε σε σημείο να ενδιαφερόμαστε εμείς για τις σωστές μετρήσεις και όχι οι της samknows....

----------


## konig

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα 
οσοι:
1) δεν θελετε να εχετε pings στο θεο για μερικα δευτερα
2)εχετε αναδρομο ερμη 
3) ειδατε μια ευκαιρια για να παρετε τσαμπα ρουτερ και δεν εχετε ορεξη για μετρησεις 
κλειστε το προγραμμα απλα και ωραια
ειναι εντελως τραγικο μετα απο τρια χρονια να βλεπουμε τετοια πραγματα

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> τα πραγματα ειναι απλα 
> οσοι:
> 1) δεν θελετε να εχετε pings στο θεο για μερικα δευτερα
> 2)εχετε αναδρομο ερμη 
> 3) ειδατε μια ευκαιρια για να παρετε τσαμπα ρουτερ και δεν εχετε ορεξη για μετρησεις 
> κλειστε το προγραμμα απλα και ωραια
> ειναι εντελως τραγικο μετα απο τρια χρονια να βλεπουμε τετοια πραγματα


...και μην αγχώνεστε δεν σας το ζητάνε πίσω το ρούτερ... πριν 3 μήνες το βαρέθηκα και το έκλεισα...

----------


## hmtykabatzas

> Εμ αυτα ειναι παει να παίζει  κανα ΑΙΟΝ hmtykabatzas κολλάει , 
> παω εγω για κανα LoL καθε ωρα τα ιδια Ping στο θεο...
> Τέλος Δεκέμβρη κλείνω 3 χρόνια μετρήσεων οτι ηταν να δούμε το είδαμε η κατρακύλα δεν εχει τελος.... και οι κοροϊδία απο παράτα σε παράτα που θα πάει;;;
> Εχω το Tp-Link N600 Και εχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι στις γιορτές να το flashαρω ... εχει κανεις καμία συμβουλή, καμιά διαδικασία τι και πως ,χωρις να μας brickari???


Που να χανεις και το penta στο λολ...Παντως για το n600 δεν εχω βρει κατι αξιοπιστο,ενημερωσε αν δεις κατι...

----------


## jkoukos

Τι θέλεις να βρεις για το TL-WDR3600;
Αφού έχει μια έκδοση του OpenWRT, με κάποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις. Οπότε μια χαρά παίρνει οποιαδήποτε έκδοση ή ακόμη γυρνά και στο εργοστασιακό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παιδιά γιατί, αφού οι gamers έχετε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, δεν τραβάτε το LAN από το router κατευθείαν; Και στο κάτω κάτω ας μην κάνει το whitebox σωστή μέτρηση για εκείνο το διάστημα... γνώμη μου! Φτάνουμε σε σημείο να ενδιαφερόμαστε εμείς για τις σωστές μετρήσεις και όχι οι της samknows....


αυτό έκανα εγώ που είχα θέμα με το online gaming έβαλα την κονσόλα απευθείας στο ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ (άλλωστε αυτό μου πρότειναν και από την SamKnows που είχα επικοινωνία μαζί τους.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

> αυτό έκανα εγώ που είχα θέμα με το online gaming έβαλα την κονσόλα απευθείας στο ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ (άλλωστε αυτό μου πρότειναν και από την SamKnows που είχα επικοινωνία μαζί τους.


αν η προσβαση στα καλώδια είναι εύκολη...




> Τι θέλεις να βρεις για το TL-WDR3600;
> Αφού έχει μια έκδοση του OpenWRT, με κάποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις. Οπότε μια χαρά παίρνει οποιαδήποτε έκδοση ή ακόμη γυρνά και στο εργοστασιακό.


ωραία πράγματα... το δοκιμασες και εσύ?

----------


## jkoukos

> ωραία πράγματα... το δοκιμασες και εσύ?


Στο πρόγραμμα του Samknows έχω το TL-WR1043ND, που παίζει ακόμη κανονικά. Θα αλλαχθεί το firmware όταν τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα.
Έχω αγοράσει το TL-WDR3600 και περάστηκε το OpenWRT. Έχω διαβάσει (όπως είδες) ότι μπορεί κανονικά να περαστεί και στη συσκευή του Samknows, οποιοδήποτε firmware.

----------


## Ntalton

> Έχω αγοράσει το TL-WDR3600 και περάστηκε το OpenWRT. Έχω διαβάσει (όπως είδες) ότι μπορεί κανονικά να περαστεί και στη συσκευή του Samknows, οποιοδήποτε firmware.


Καλο ε;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αρκετά καλό θα έλεγα. Έχει πολλές δυνατότητες και χαρακτηριστικά για τα 40€ που το πήρα.
Ήθελα ένα router με εγγενή υποστήριξη OpenVPN που το έχει το OpenWRT και είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με αυτό.
Μέχρι τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα, αν και εκεί που δουλεύει δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## graal

Πάντως με τα πιο καινούρια γραφήματα κάποιες φορές τρομάζεις, αφού μια πτώση πχ 0,7Mbps μοιάζει με βουτιά στο μηδέν! 
Παράδειγμα

----------


## goku

Παιδιά, εμένα το ρουτεράκι που μου είχαν στείλει (έχω το ίδιο από την αρχή του προγράμματος, TP-Link TL-WR741ND), ξαφνικά έπαψε να λειτουργεί. Ενεργοποιείται κανονικά (ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια), αλλά όλοι οι υπολογιστές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αυτό δεν έχουν καμιά επαφή ούτε με τον έξω κόσμο, ούτε τοπικά. Επικοινώνησα με το support και περιμένω απάντηση. Τι ρεσετ το έκανα, τι άλαξα καλώδια, τι το έβγαλα από την πρίζα και το ξανάβαλα μετά από μισή ώρα, το χαβά του αυτό, μπρίκαρε μάλλον.

----------


## Seitman

Θα σου στείλουν άλλο. Εγώ που απλά τους είχα ζητήσει να μου στείλουν ένα 1000άρι γιατί το 100άρι που έστειλαν αρχικά δε με κάλυπτε πλέον, το έκαναν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα και δεν ζήτησαν καν το παλιό πίσω.

----------


## goku

> Θα σου στείλουν άλλο. Εγώ που απλά τους είχα ζητήσει να μου στείλουν ένα 1000άρι γιατί το 100άρι που έστειλαν αρχικά δε με κάλυπτε πλέον, το έκαναν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα και δεν ζήτησαν καν το παλιό πίσω.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ είμαι από την αρχή του προγράμματος και ένας από τους όρους τότε ήταν ότι το πρόγραμμα θα διαρκέσει 2 και όχι 3 και βάλε χρόνια. Το αποσύνδεσα και μου άδειασε το γραφείο. Ωραία η έρευνα, αλλά το έχουν παρακάνει που κάθε φορά ανανεώνουν την διάρκεια, αν θέλουν και συνέχεια ας βοηθήσουν και άλλα άτομα. Αν μου προτείνουν να μου στείλουν άλλο ρουτερ, θα δω τι θα κάνω.

----------


## marcus1

> Πάντως με τα πιο καινούρια γραφήματα κάποιες φορές τρομάζεις, αφού μια πτώση πχ 0,7Mbps μοιάζει με βουτιά στο μηδέν! 
> Παράδειγμα


Xάλια είναι τα καινούρια γραφήματα. Έπρεπε να έχουμε την επιλογή να ορίσουμε το εύρος του άξονα ακριβώς για τον λόγο που λες.

----------


## goku

> Παιδιά, εμένα το ρουτεράκι που μου είχαν στείλει (έχω το ίδιο από την αρχή του προγράμματος, TP-Link TL-WR741ND), ξαφνικά έπαψε να λειτουργεί. Ενεργοποιείται κανονικά (ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια), αλλά όλοι οι υπολογιστές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αυτό δεν έχουν καμιά επαφή ούτε με τον έξω κόσμο, ούτε τοπικά. Επικοινώνησα με το support και περιμένω απάντηση. Τι ρεσετ το έκανα, τι άλαξα καλώδια, τι το έβγαλα από την πρίζα και το ξανάβαλα μετά από μισή ώρα, το χαβά του αυτό, μπρίκαρε μάλλον.


Μου απάντησαν πριν λίγο, δεν μου έδωσαν σαφή απάντηση ακόμη, αλλά με ρώτησαν αν προσπάθησα να το φλασάρω. Μάλλον είναι πλέον υποψιασμένοι ότι πολλοί μπαίνουν στο πρόγραμμα μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν δωρεάν ρούτερ και μετά να το φλασάρουν με το αυθεντικό λειτουργικό σύστημα. Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος γιατί μάλλον έπεσα σε άσχετο και μου έλεγε κάτι άκυρα πράγματα, όπως για παράδειγμα δεν παρέχει σύνδεση wifi (άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι το wifi υπάρχει μόνο για την παρακολούθηση του ασύρματου δικτύου, εγώ δεν ανέφερα καν ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το wifi). Επιπλέον παρότι τους διευκρίνισα ότι έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο TP-Link, αυτός μου έλεγε ότι κάποια μοντέλα netgear είχαν βγει ελαττωματικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σήμερα μου ήρθε η αναφορά από το πρόγραμμα και έλεγε και αυτή την ενημέρωση

The panel is ongoing with no fixed end date. All those who join the project will be notified if this changes.
We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your continuing participation. Without volunteers such as yourself the collection and analysis of this invaluable data would not be possible, and your contribution to the study is greatly appreciated.

----------


## goku

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ είμαι από την αρχή του προγράμματος και ένας από τους όρους τότε ήταν ότι το πρόγραμμα θα διαρκέσει 2 και όχι 3 και βάλε χρόνια. Το αποσύνδεσα και μου άδειασε το γραφείο. Ωραία η έρευνα, αλλά το έχουν παρακάνει που κάθε φορά ανανεώνουν την διάρκεια, αν θέλουν και συνέχεια ας βοηθήσουν και άλλα άτομα. Αν μου προτείνουν να μου στείλουν άλλο ρουτερ, θα δω τι θα κάνω.





> Μου απάντησαν πριν λίγο, δεν μου έδωσαν σαφή απάντηση ακόμη, αλλά με ρώτησαν αν προσπάθησα να το φλασάρω. Μάλλον είναι πλέον υποψιασμένοι ότι πολλοί μπαίνουν στο πρόγραμμα μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν δωρεάν ρούτερ και μετά να το φλασάρουν με το αυθεντικό λειτουργικό σύστημα. Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος γιατί μάλλον έπεσα σε άσχετο και μου έλεγε κάτι άκυρα πράγματα, όπως για παράδειγμα δεν παρέχει σύνδεση wifi (άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι το wifi υπάρχει μόνο για την παρακολούθηση του ασύρματου δικτύου, εγώ δεν ανέφερα καν ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το wifi). Επιπλέον παρότι τους διευκρίνισα ότι έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο TP-Link, αυτός μου έλεγε ότι κάποια μοντέλα netgear είχαν βγει ελαττωματικά.


Όπως είπα, στην 1η απάντησή τους, δεν μου διευκρίνησαν τι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά αφού τους έστειλα 2ο email με περισότερες πληροφορίες, μου απάντησαν το παρακάτω:
Hello,




> Thank you for contacting SamKnows about your SamKnows Whitebox.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that there is a fault with the SamKnows Whitebox.
> 
> Please confirm your full address and I will arrange for a replacement to be sent?
> 
> *Alternatively, if you would prefer to withdraw please let me know?*
> 
> I look forward to your response.
> ...


Αν και τα κατέχω τα αγγλικά, αυτό στην γραμμή που έχω με bold τι σημαίνει; Μου λένε είτε να ζητήσω νέο ρούτερ, είτε να βγω από το πρόγραμμα;

----------


## frap

Ναι. Ακριβώς.

Αν τους ζητήσεις να σου στείλουν νέο, ρώτα με τρόπο αν υποστηρίζει gigabit  :Smile:

----------


## goku

Έλεος. Και συνεχίζω. Ρώτησα τι πρέπει να κάνω με το ρουτεράκι αν επιλέξω να αποχωρήσω από το πρόγραμμα. Μου απάντησαν ότι υπάρχει επιβεβαίωση πως αποχώρησα από το σύστημα και να πετάξω το ρούτερ με ασφαλή και υπεύθυνο τρόπο. Δηλαδή επειδής απλώς έκανα την ερώτηση, αυτοί με έβγαλαν από το πρόγραμμα. Δεν ζήτησα να με βγάλουν, απλώς ρώτησα τι θα συμβεί αν επιλέξω να αποχωρήσω. Επίσης δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο και δεν μπορώ να μπω στον λογαριασμό μου στο SamKnows. Τέλος πάντων, όπως φαίνεται θέλω δεν θέλω, αποχώρησα τελικά (φυσικά έτσι κι αλλιώς ήμουν σε σκέψεις όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είχα αποφασίσει ακόμη 100%).

----------


## goku

> Παιδιά, εμένα το ρουτεράκι που μου είχαν στείλει (έχω το ίδιο από την αρχή του προγράμματος, TP-Link TL-WR741ND), ξαφνικά έπαψε να λειτουργεί. Ενεργοποιείται κανονικά (ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια), αλλά όλοι οι υπολογιστές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αυτό δεν έχουν καμιά επαφή ούτε με τον έξω κόσμο, ούτε τοπικά. Επικοινώνησα με το support και περιμένω απάντηση. Τι ρεσετ το έκανα, τι άλαξα καλώδια, τι το έβγαλα από την πρίζα και το ξανάβαλα μετά από μισή ώρα, το χαβά του αυτό, μπρίκαρε μάλλον.





> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ είμαι από την αρχή του προγράμματος και ένας από τους όρους τότε ήταν ότι το πρόγραμμα θα διαρκέσει 2 και όχι 3 και βάλε χρόνια. Το αποσύνδεσα και μου άδειασε το γραφείο. Ωραία η έρευνα, αλλά το έχουν παρακάνει που κάθε φορά ανανεώνουν την διάρκεια, αν θέλουν και συνέχεια ας βοηθήσουν και άλλα άτομα. Αν μου προτείνουν να μου στείλουν άλλο ρουτερ, θα δω τι θα κάνω.





> Μου απάντησαν πριν λίγο, δεν μου έδωσαν σαφή απάντηση ακόμη, αλλά με ρώτησαν αν προσπάθησα να το φλασάρω. Μάλλον είναι πλέον υποψιασμένοι ότι πολλοί μπαίνουν στο πρόγραμμα μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν δωρεάν ρούτερ και μετά να το φλασάρουν με το αυθεντικό λειτουργικό σύστημα. Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος γιατί μάλλον έπεσα σε άσχετο και μου έλεγε κάτι άκυρα πράγματα, όπως για παράδειγμα δεν παρέχει σύνδεση wifi (άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι το wifi υπάρχει μόνο για την παρακολούθηση του ασύρματου δικτύου, εγώ δεν ανέφερα καν ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το wifi). Επιπλέον παρότι τους διευκρίνισα ότι έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο TP-Link, αυτός μου έλεγε ότι κάποια μοντέλα netgear είχαν βγει ελαττωματικά.





> Όπως είπα, στην 1η απάντησή τους, δεν μου διευκρίνησαν τι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά αφού τους έστειλα 2ο email με περισότερες πληροφορίες, μου απάντησαν το παρακάτω:
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Αν και τα κατέχω τα αγγλικά, αυτό στην γραμμή που έχω με bold τι σημαίνει; Μου λένε είτε να ζητήσω νέο ρούτερ, είτε να βγω από το πρόγραμμα;





> Έλεος. Και συνεχίζω. Ρώτησα τι πρέπει να κάνω με το ρουτεράκι αν επιλέξω να αποχωρήσω από το πρόγραμμα. Μου απάντησαν ότι υπάρχει επιβεβαίωση πως αποχώρησα από το σύστημα και να πετάξω το ρούτερ με ασφαλή και υπεύθυνο τρόπο. Δηλαδή επειδής απλώς έκανα την ερώτηση, αυτοί με έβγαλαν από το πρόγραμμα. Δεν ζήτησα να με βγάλουν, απλώς ρώτησα τι θα συμβεί αν επιλέξω να αποχωρήσω. Επίσης δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο και δεν μπορώ να μπω στον λογαριασμό μου στο SamKnows. Τέλος πάντων, όπως φαίνεται θέλω δεν θέλω, αποχώρησα τελικά (φυσικά έτσι κι αλλιώς ήμουν σε σκέψεις όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είχα αποφασίσει ακόμη 100%).


Λοιπόν, όπως ανέφερα αρχικά, το ρουτεράκι ναι μεν άνοιγε (ενεργοποιούνταν τα λαμπάκια), αλλά δεν έδινε σήμα σε κανένα υπολογιστή. Δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω ούτε μεταξύ των υπολογιστών (τοπικό δίκτυο), ούτε προς τα έξω. Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με έβγαλαν από το πρόγραμμα και μου είπαν να κρατήσω το ρούτερ (στην ουσία μου είπαν να το πετάξω αφού δεν δουλεύει πλέον, αλλά εγώ το κράτησα).

Εφόσον πλέον δεν δεσμεύομαι από το πρόγραμμα και εφόσον το ρουτεράκι ανάβει και εφόσον μπορώ να το κάνω ότι θέλω, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα αν το φλασάρω. Ακόμη και αν έχει μπρικάρει εντελώς, δεν χάνω τίποτα να το δοκιμάσω.

Ακολούθησα κατά λέξη τις οδηγίες εδώ, και ναι, τα κατάφερα. Κατάφερα να περάσω διαφορετικό firmware και να το θέσω σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Τις οδηγίες τις ακολούθησα κατά λέξη με την μόνη διαφορά ότι έβαλα το επίσημο firmware από την μαμά εταιρία και όχι αυτό που προτείνει αυτός που έγραψε τις οδηγείες. Για telnet χρησιμοποίησα το putty σε Windows και για http server το xampp (apache).

Απλώς το αναφέρω για όσους έχουν το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και τους ενδιαφέρει να το φλασάρουν μετά το τέλος του προγράμματος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λοιπόν, όπως ανέφερα αρχικά, το ρουτεράκι ναι μεν άνοιγε (ενεργοποιούνταν τα λαμπάκια), αλλά δεν έδινε σήμα σε κανένα υπολογιστή. Δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω ούτε μεταξύ των υπολογιστών (τοπικό δίκτυο), ούτε προς τα έξω. Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με έβγαλαν από το πρόγραμμα και μου είπαν να κρατήσω το ρούτερ (στην ουσία μου είπαν να το πετάξω αφού δεν δουλεύει πλέον, αλλά εγώ το κράτησα).
> 
> Εφόσον πλέον δεν δεσμεύομαι από το πρόγραμμα και εφόσον το ρουτεράκι ανάβει και εφόσον μπορώ να το κάνω ότι θέλω, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα αν το φλασάρω. Ακόμη και αν έχει μπρικάρει εντελώς, δεν χάνω τίποτα να το δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Ακολούθησα κατά λέξη τις οδηγίες εδώ, και ναι, τα κατάφερα. Κατάφερα να περάσω διαφορετικό firmware και να το θέσω σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Τις οδηγίες τις ακολούθησα κατά λέξη με την μόνη διαφορά ότι έβαλα το επίσημο firmware από την μαμά εταιρία και όχι αυτό που προτείνει αυτός που έγραψε τις οδηγείες. Για telnet χρησιμοποίησα το putty σε Windows και για http server το xampp (apache).
> 
> Απλώς το αναφέρω για όσους έχουν το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και τους ενδιαφέρει να το φλασάρουν μετά το τέλος του προγράμματος.


αυτό είχα και εγώ στην αρχή...είναι 100αρη και όταν αναβάθμισα το εσωτερικό δίκτυο μου σε 1000αρη (Gigabit) τους έστειλα μήνυμα να μου στείλουν ένα Gigabit και μου έστειλαν το TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 για το παλιό από κάπου ακολούθησα οδηγίες και το ξεκλείδωσα με το μαμά firmware της tp-link (αφού είπαν ότι δεν το θέλουν πίσω και ότι είναι δικό μου)

----------


## goku

> αυτό είχα και εγώ στην αρχή...είναι 100αρη και όταν αναβάθμισα το εσωτερικό δίκτυο μου σε 1000αρη (Gigabit) τους έστειλα μήνυμα να μου στείλουν ένα Gigabit και μου έστειλαν το TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 για το παλιό από κάπου ακολούθησα οδηγίες και το ξεκλείδωσα με το μαμά firmware της tp-link (αφού είπαν ότι δεν το θέλουν πίσω και ότι είναι δικό μου)


Το περίεργο είναι ότι δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα με το νέο firmware. Πριν δεν ξέρω τι το έπιασε και δεν δούλευε, είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Σχεδόν 3 χρόνια δεν έπαθε τίποτα και έφαγε κόλλημα στα καλά καθούμενα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το περίεργο είναι ότι δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα με το νέο firmware. Πριν δεν ξέρω τι το έπιασε και δεν δούλευε, είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Σχεδόν 3 χρόνια δεν έπαθε τίποτα και έφαγε κόλλημα στα καλά καθούμενα.


μάλλον για κάποιο λόγο δεν έκανε μετρήσεις και σε είχαν πετάξει έξω από το πρόγραμμα (αυτό φαντάζομαι) 

γιατί αν δουλευεί κανονικά με το μαμά firmware σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει το παραμικρό (σε εμένα σταμάτησε να μετράει και να έχω δίκτυο εσωτερικό όταν το ακύρωσαν από το πρόγραμμα καθώς μου έστελναν το καινούργιο τότε κατάλαβα ότι ήρθε η ώρα για να το ξεκλειδώσω) για αυτό σου είπα ότι μάλλον αυτό έπαθες εσύ.

γενικά είναι σκυλιά τα tp-link δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα (χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά από τα προιόντα τους και δεν με έχουν απογοητεύσει)

----------


## goku

> μάλλον για κάποιο λόγο δεν έκανε μετρήσεις και σε είχαν πετάξει έξω από το πρόγραμμα (αυτό φαντάζομαι) 
> 
> γιατί αν δουλευεί κανονικά με το μαμά firmware σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει το παραμικρό (σε εμένα σταμάτησε να μετράει και να έχω δίκτυο εσωτερικό όταν το ακύρωσαν από το πρόγραμμα καθώς μου έστελναν το καινούργιο τότε κατάλαβα ότι ήρθε η ώρα για να το ξεκλειδώσω) για αυτό σου είπα ότι μάλλον αυτό έπαθες εσύ.
> 
> γενικά είναι σκυλιά τα tp-link δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα (χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά από τα προιόντα τους και δεν με έχουν απογοητεύσει)


Από το πρόγραμμα με πέταξαν εκ των υστέρων όταν τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω νέο ρούτερ και ότι σκέφτομαι να αποχωρήσω. Πριν το πρόβλημα δεν είχα καμιά επικοινωνία μαζί τους. Τέλος πάντων. Πάντως το ρουτεράκι άχρηστο δεν θα πάει, όλο και κάπου θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## konig

> We are working on finalising our 3rd report with the European Commission, after which we plan to continue to collect data for country specific and special interest reports.
> 
> We thank the current volunteers for their commitment to the project and will be recruiting more volunteers in the Springtime to help us with this invaluable ongoing work to improve broadband performance in Europe.


του αγιου πεου θα τελειωσει  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

σήμερα έλαβα την συνηθισμένη αναφορά
και αυτή την ενημέρωση

We are working on finalising our 3rd report with the European Commission, after which we plan to continue to collect data for country specific and special interest reports.
We thank the current volunteers for their commitment to the project and will be recruiting more volunteers in the Springtime to help us with this invaluable ongoing work to improve broadband performance in Europe.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εδώ στην Μάλτα αποφάσισα να επανασυνδέσω το whitebox.
To θέμα είναι η σύνδεση του ρούτερ δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή.
Πώς ξέρω ότι δουλεύει σωστά;

----------


## Zer0c00L

ελαβα την καθιερωμενη ενημερωση και λεει αυτο

We are working on finalising our 3rd report with the European Commission, after which we plan to continue to collect data for country specific and special interest reports.
We thank the current volunteers for their commitment to the project and will be recruiting more volunteers in the Springtime to help us with this invaluable ongoing work to improve broadband performance in Europe.

----------


## Tiven

Καλά αυτοί μου φαίνεται πως απλά τρώνε λεφτά από την ΕΕ πλέον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά αυτοί μου φαίνεται πως απλά τρώνε λεφτά από την ΕΕ πλέον.


τι κακιες λες τωρα...μονο οι κακοι ελληνες τρωνε χρηματα απο την ΕΕ κανεις αλλος στην ΕΕ δεν ειναι κλεφτης-λαμογιο μονο οι ελληνες

κανεις δεν εχει τραπεζικο λογαριασμο στην ελβετια/λουξεβουργο/κειμαν κτλ...μονο οι ελληνες...

----------


## matelas

Αποχώρισα απο το πρόγραμμα καθώς τραβάει πολύ και δεν ξέρουν ούτε αυτοί πότε θα τελειώσει. Μου είπαν να κρατήσω το router και να βρω οδηγίες στο ίντερνετ για αλλαγή firmware ώστε να το κάνω λειτουργικό για προσωπική χρήση.

----------


## marcus1

> Αποχώρισα απο το πρόγραμμα καθώς τραβάει πολύ και δεν ξέρουν ούτε αυτοί πότε θα τελειώσει. Μου είπαν να κρατήσω το router και να βρω οδηγίες στο ίντερνετ για αλλαγή firmware ώστε να το κάνω λειτουργικό για προσωπική χρήση.


Οι οποίες οδηγίες είναι more trouble than they're worth (ειδικά για το αρχικό άσπρο whitebox).

----------


## Zer0c00L

κανονικα παντως ειπαν οτι μολις τελειωσει το προγραμμα θα πουν πως θα το ξεκλειδωσουμε κτλ.

το πρωτο το ειχα ξεκλειδωσει σχετικα ευκολα με οδηγιες απο το διαδικτυο.

----------


## marcus1

> κανονικα παντως ειπαν οτι μολις τελειωσει το προγραμμα θα πουν πως θα το ξεκλειδωσουμε κτλ.
> 
> το πρωτο το ειχα ξεκλειδωσει σχετικα ευκολα με οδηγιες απο το διαδικτυο.


Στο δεύτερο που δοκίμασα είχα προβλήματα, και υπέθεσα ότι θα ήταν το ίδιο δύσκολο και το πρώτο (που δεν θα το άξιζε γιατί κοστίζει κανένα 15ευρω βαριά, πλέον, στην αγορά).

----------


## konig

εγω πριν δυο εβδομαδες αλλαξα το n600 στο εργοστασιακο δεν καταλαβαινω που ειναι το προβλημα αφου μονο 3 commands γραφεις
προχτες ζητησα αλλο ετσι για το γαμωτο με χαζη δικαιολογια και μου λενε οτι θα πρεπει να ξαναγραφτω στο προγραμμα :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχην το κοστος ειναι χαμηλο για το πρωτο για το δευτερο δεν ξερω να πω την αληθεια.

φυσικα σου ζητησαν να ξανα κανεις εγγραφη καθως πρεπει να δικαιολογησουν τα εξοδα αποστολης και το ρουτερ που θα σου στειλουν
δεν ξερεις καθε πραγμα που μεσολαβει η Ε.Ε απαιτει δικαιολογητικα.

προσωπικα γραφτηκα απο την αρχη που δημοσιευσαν εδω την ειδηση ετσι εχω και το πρωτο ρουτερ (ασπρο) και το δευτερο ρουτερ (μαυρο) οταν αλλαξα ταχυτητα συνδεσης με το διαδικτυο και εσωτερικου δικτυου καθως υποστηριζει Gigabit Δικτυο.

----------


## konig

> καταρχην το κοστος ειναι χαμηλο για το πρωτο για το δευτερο δεν ξερω να πω την αληθεια.
> 
> φυσικα σου ζητησαν να ξανα κανεις εγγραφη καθως πρεπει να δικαιολογησουν τα εξοδα αποστολης και το ρουτερ που θα σου στειλουν
> δεν ξερεις καθε πραγμα που μεσολαβει η Ε.Ε απαιτει δικαιολογητικα.
> 
> προσωπικα γραφτηκα απο την αρχη που δημοσιευσαν εδω την ειδηση ετσι εχω και το πρωτο ρουτερ (ασπρο) και το δευτερο ρουτερ (μαυρο) οταν αλλαξα ταχυτητα συνδεσης με το διαδικτυο και εσωτερικου δικτυου καθως υποστηριζει Gigabit Δικτυο.


την δευτερη φορα που ζητησα (το 1000ρι) δεν μου ειπαν να γραφτω η τιποτα απλα το εστειλαν

----------


## Zer0c00L

> την δευτερη φορα που ζητησα (το 1000ρι) δεν μου ειπαν να γραφτω η τιποτα απλα το εστειλαν


για να στο στειλουν σημαινει οτι εισαι γραμμενος στο προγραμμα και συμμετεχεις.

----------


## konig

> για να στο στειλουν σημαινει οτι εισαι γραμμενος στο προγραμμα και συμμετεχεις.


μα ειμαι...απο την αρχη κιολας τους ειπα κιολας και τα δυο id που ειχα απο τα router και μου λενε να ξαναγραφτω..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μα ειμαι...απο την αρχη κιολας τους ειπα κιολας και τα δυο id που ειχα απο τα router και μου λενε να ξαναγραφτω..


δεν καταλαβαινω αν εισαι γραμμενος απο την αρχη γιατι σου λενε να ξαναγραφτεις?

----------


## jkoukos

Πιθανόν για να δικαιολογήσουν την 3η συσκευή που θα στείλουν στον ίδιο χρήστη.

----------


## konig

> δεν καταλαβαινω αν εισαι γραμμενος απο την αρχη γιατι σου λενε να ξαναγραφτεις?


μα αυτο ρωτησα στην αρχη γιατι μου λενε να ξαναγραφτω  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πιθανόν για να δικαιολογήσουν την 3η συσκευή που θα στείλουν στον ίδιο χρήστη.


δεν βρισκω αλλη εξηγηση.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Αποχωρησα και εγω καθως η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη που ειχα δηλωσει καταργηθηκε. Το firmware οντως αλλαζει ευκολα.. Προσωπικα εχω για modem αυτο που δινει ο παροχος και ρουτερ το N600... Το N600 ειναι πολυ καλυτερο ρουτερ σε σχεση με αυτα των παροχων και το wi-fi του κανει και stream σε τηλεοραση ακομα και matroska 1080p, βεβαια αναλογα την ταινια μπορει να παρατηρηθει στιγμιαιο lag.. Σε 720p δεν εχει κολλησει σε κανενα αρχειο.. Το factory firmware βεβαια με samsung tv δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για mediaserver, θελει openwrt οπου υπαρχουν αναλυτικες οδηγιες και stable εκδοσεις...

----------


## jkoukos

Εγώ πάντως μετάνιωσα που έστειλα το Fritz 7270 στο χωριό. Το Ν600 που έχω στην ίδια θέση έχει, στα απομακρυσμένα σημεία, χειρότερο σήμα WiFi και η σύζυγος διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν πιάνει καλά το tablet. Ας όψεται που έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες λόγω OpenWRT και ταυτόχρονα εκπομπή στους 5GHz, οπότε είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα σχετικά κοντά.

----------


## gogeta01

συνήθως πόσο καιρό κάνουν να απαντήσουν αν μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω που παραμενω στο "προγραμμα" τους ελπιζω οταν τελειωσει να δωσουν οδηγιες η τους κωδικους να μπω και να αλλαξω το firmware ωστε να το χρησιμοποιησω.

----------


## konig

> εγω που παραμενω στο "προγραμμα" τους ελπιζω οταν τελειωσει να δωσουν οδηγιες η τους κωδικους να μπω και να αλλαξω το firmware ωστε να το χρησιμοποιησω.


αν κρινω απο αυτα που ειδα στο reddit θα περιμενεις πολλα χρονια ακομη...το αμερικανικο τρεχει 12 χρονια

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εμένα δεν με χαλάει όμως να έχω τις μετρήσεις τους διαθέσιμες για οποιαδήποτε πρόβλημα έχω με τον πάροχο μου.
Ακόμα και τώρα που είμαι εξωτερικό, το έχω μόνιμα πάνω και έτσι πχ ανακάλυψα ότι η γραμμή μου δίνει 1mbps πάνω από το ονομαστικό upload, ενώ στο download είναι μονίμως -4mbps.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αν κρινω απο αυτα που ειδα στο reddit θα περιμενεις πολλα χρονια ακομη...το αμερικανικο τρεχει 12 χρονια


δεν με χαλαει 
αν ηθελα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ απλα θα το αγοραζα απο την ελευθερη αγορα
θελω και συμμετεχω στο προγραμμα , δεν επηρεαζει καθολου
επισης οπως ειπε ο πιο πανω φιλος οι μετρησεις τους ειναι μια καλη αποδειξη αν κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## graal

> εγω πριν δυο εβδομαδες αλλαξα το n600 στο εργοστασιακο δεν καταλαβαινω που ειναι το προβλημα αφου μονο 3 commands γραφεις
> προχτες ζητησα αλλο ετσι για το γαμωτο με χαζη δικαιολογια και μου λενε οτι θα πρεπει να ξαναγραφτω στο προγραμμα


Ε γράψου ντε!! Όχι τίποτε άλλο, απλώς να το πάρεις δώρο εκεί που θα το πλήρωνες...    :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το καινούριο white box 8 που βγάλανε τώρα , έχει τίποτα διαφορές που αξίζει να πιέσουμε για αναβάθμιση;

----------


## nnn

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το καινούριο white box 8 που βγάλανε τώρα , έχει τίποτα διαφορές που αξίζει να πιέσουμε για αναβάθμιση;


Υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες 1 Gigabit, αλλά δεν δίνουν Ευρώπη ακόμα, ρώτησα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

για στειλτε πληροφοριες ποιο box λετε?

----------


## jkoukos

Σελίδα 6.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σελίδα 6.


καλο φαινεται...

----------


## jkoukos

Απ' ότι αναφέρουν είναι δικιάς τους σχεδίασης και κατασκευής και όχι κάποιο έτοιμο μοντέλο όπως τα προηγούμενα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Παιδιά το κεραιάκι που έχει το ρούτερ, χρειάζεται σε κάτι;
Αφού παίρνει τα δεδομένα μέσω του ethernet, μπορώ να το ξηλώσω για να το χρησιμοποιήσω κάπου αλλού;

----------


## daywalker06

Does the Whitebox provide a wireless network? 

No. In the European project, the Whitebox does not provide a wireless network. The wireless capabilities of the device are used purely to passively monitor nearby wireless networks for traffic, ensuring that no tests are run when the line is active.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έβαλα fiber optic Πρόσφατα και πλέον δεν δουλεύει σωστά.
Ή δεν έχω ίντερνετ ή δεν έχω αποτελέσματα.
Φταίει που έχω 2 συσκευές πια ή θέλω άλλο whitebox?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έβαλα fiber optic Πρόσφατα και πλέον δεν δουλεύει σωστά.
> Ή δεν έχω ίντερνετ ή δεν έχω αποτελέσματα.
> Φταίει που έχω 2 συσκευές πια ή θέλω άλλο whitebox?


δεν νομιζω να θελει αλλο αν εχεις το Gigabit

απλα πιθανον να πρεπει να τους δηλωσεις τα νεα στοιχεια δηλαδη οτι συνδεεσαι με το διαδικτυο μεσω Fiber Optic

----------


## konig

ενα update  :Razz:  φλασαρα το wdr 3600 πριν απο 4 μηνες και τους εστειλα και καλα οτι χαλασε να μου στειλουν αλλο 

χτες με pm κιολας ο coo της εταιρειας με ρωτησε αν ενδιαφερομαι να παραλαβω τα νεα router τους που θα ειναι και modem δεν μου εδωσε αλλες πληροφοριες αλλα μου εστειλε ενα direct link για να κανω accept ενα nda και θα μου το στειλουν  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ενα update  φλασαρα το wdr 3600 πριν απο 4 μηνες και τους εστειλα και καλα οτι χαλασε να μου στειλουν αλλο 
> 
> χτες με pm κιολας ο coo της εταιρειας με ρωτησε αν ενδιαφερομαι να παραλαβω τα νεα router τους που θα ειναι και modem δεν μου εδωσε αλλες πληροφοριες αλλα μου εστειλε ενα direct link για να κανω accept ενα nda και θα μου το στειλουν


όταν στο στείλουν δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες

πιθανόν να ενδιαφέρει και άλλους φίλους εδώ που συμμετέχουν στο πρόγραμμα να αποκτήσουν ένα router-modem

----------


## balander

Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα και με ρωτάνε γιατί το αποσύνδεσα. Είναι "υποχρεωτικό " να το έχω συνδεδεμενο Ακόμα? Δεν θυμάμαι και που το έβαλα....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα και με ρωτάνε γιατί το αποσύνδεσα. Είναι "υποχρεωτικό " να το έχω συνδεδεμενο Ακόμα? Δεν θυμάμαι και που το έβαλα....


ναι είναι υποχρεωτικό όσο συμμετέχεις στο πρόγραμμα αν δεν θες τους το επιστρέφεις (όπως λένε στην ιστοσελίδα τους) ή επικοινωνείς μαζί τους για πιο σιγουριά (μπορεί να σου πουν να το κρατήσεις και να σου δώσουν και τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία για ξεκλείδωμα)

----------


## asimako

Και εμένα μου ήρθε ένα αντίστοιχο mail ρωτώντας γιατί αποσυνέδεσα την συσκευή και αν θέλω να ξανασυμμετάσχω πάλι στο πρόγραμμα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ήμουν ποτέ εθελοντής. Πριν δύο χρόνια περίπου είχα δηλώσει ενδιαφέρων αλλά δεν έλαβα ποτέ κάποια απάντηση.
Πριν μερικές μέρες μου ήρθε ένα mail λέγοντας ότι αν θέλω να συμμετάσχω στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να μου στείλουν το Whitebox 8.
Σε μερικές μέρες  το περιμένω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ συμμετέχω ενεργά στο πρόγραμμα τους και δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση
τους έστειλα μήνυμα για να δούμε...

----------


## AlexTselikas

Τωρα που μου ηρθε ειδοποιηση για αυτο το ποστ θυμηθηκα οτι ειχα κανει sign up αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε απαντηση.Πηγα να δω τα εμαιλ μου και τσακ βρηκα οτι με ειχα δεχτει πριν 3 χρονια και επρεπε να πατησω ενα λινκ για επιβεβαιωση.Το πατησα τωρα με την απορια και δουλευε ακομα...Θα δουμε τι θα στειλουν

----------


## Andreaslar

Κι εμένα μου έστειλαν email Αλλά δεν είπαν τίποτα για νέο ρουτερ

----------


## thanasiskes

και εγω το είχα αποσυνδέσει πριν κανενα χρονο και μου έστειλε ο coo μήνυμα αν θελω να μου στείλει το whitebox 8. Το δέχτηκα κ περιμένω να έρθει

----------


## Andreaslar

Εμένα μου έστειλε αυτό...θα του πω ότι μου κάηκε το router (το brickαρα Όταν πήγα να το ξεκλειδώσω)




> Hello,
> 
> I'm the COO of SamKnows, and would like to apologise for the direct email, but you have previously kindly hosted a Whitebox in your home in Greece. 
> 
> We are about to embark on boosting our Whitebox panel in Greece, and previous customers are exactly what we are looking for. Hence I wanted to reach out directly rather than sending an email via a email marketing tool or similar. 
> 
> Would you be willing to host a Whitebox again? Can I ask why you disconnected, and see if there are any ways we can improve our service? 
> 
> It might be worth noting that we will shortly be releasing a new mobile app which works in conjunction with the Whitebox to allow you to test wifi in your home, and also release a new reporting dashboard which helps you pinpoint issues with your connection, including real world tests against Neflix, YouTube and iPlayer. 
> ...

----------


## Σταυροφόρος

> Εμένα μου έστειλε αυτό...θα του πω ότι μου κάηκε το router (το brickαρα Όταν πήγα να το ξεκλειδώσω)


Κι εγώ το ίδιο είπα στον Neil, ακριβώς για τον ίδιο λόγο!  :Razz:

----------


## marcus1

Πάντως το mail δεν λέει τίποτα για modem-router, που ανάφερε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω.... ούτε βλέπω κάτι σχετικό στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Νομίζω συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν bridge mode συσκευές.

----------


## thanasiskes

Το whitebox 8 στέλνουν, ειναι δικής τους κατασκευής. Απλα δεν είδα και εγω καπου να λέει οτι κανει και λειτουργία modem-router.

----------


## spyridop

> χτες με pm κιολας ο coo της εταιρειας με ρωτησε αν ενδιαφερομαι να παραλαβω τα νεα router τους που θα ειναι και modem δεν μου εδωσε αλλες πληροφοριες αλλα μου εστειλε ενα direct link για να κανω accept ενα nda και θα μου το στειλουν





> Απλα δεν είδα και εγω καπου να λέει οτι κανει και λειτουργία modem-router.


*Δεν* είναι και modem και βασίζεται σε chip της MediaTek:
https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/samknows/sk-wb8

----------


## marcus1

> *Δεν* είναι και modem και βασίζεται σε chip της MediaTek:
> https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/samknows/sk-wb8


Δεν φαίνεται να είναι πρόσφορο ούτε για "jailbreaking" και αλλαγή firmware, οπότε μάλλον δεν θα πρότεινα να το ζητήσετε για τέτοια χρήση.

----------


## Papazov

Γεια σας,

είμουν κι εγώ στο πρόγραμμα απο 1 Φεβ 2012 έως και 30 Σεπ 16, τότε μου έστειλαν mail και μου είπαν ότι το white box (tp link 1043nd) μου θα σταματήσει να στέλνει δεδομένα και κατά συνέπεια μπορώ να το κάνω ότι θέλω.

πριν από 5 μέρες μου έστειλαν πάλι mail να με ευχαριστήσουν που είμουν μέσα, σχεδόν από την αρχή του προγράμματος και με πρότειναν να μου στείλουν το "our all new Whitebox 8" το οποίο και περιμένω εντός λίγων ημερών να το παραλάβω (σε μία εβδομάδα σύμφωνα με το traking).

Στο πρόγραμμα θα συμμετάσχω και πάλι για τον λόγο ότι μου έλυσε τα προβλήματά μου με τον πάροχο (vodafone - hol), καθότι σε κάποια προβλήματα μου είχα μόλις τους ανέφερα γι αυτό το πρόγραμμα και όλα τα σχετικά και αφού τους κοινοποίησα τις μηνιαίες αναφορές κατάλαβαν ΄πως δεν θα την έβγαζαν και τόσο εύκολα μαζί μου :P ... ( https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%BF-internet

Ένα τελευταίο σας παρακαλώ,
γνωρίζει κανείς (σίγουρα) πως να φλασάρω το παλιό μου white box (tp link 1043nd). όπου έψαξα δεν κατάφερα τίποτα και το κυριότερο είναι ότι από την samknows μου απάντησαν "google for it"

----------


## marcus1

> Γεια σας,
> 
> είμουν κι εγώ στο πρόγραμμα απο 1 Φεβ 2012 έως και 30 Σεπ 16, τότε μου έστειλαν mail και μου είπαν ότι το white box (tp link 1043nd) μου θα σταματήσει να στέλνει δεδομένα και κατά συνέπεια μπορώ να το κάνω ότι θέλω.
> 
> πριν από 5 μέρες μου έστειλαν πάλι mail να με ευχαριστήσουν που είμουν μέσα, σχεδόν από την αρχή του προγράμματος και με πρότειναν να μου στείλουν το "our all new Whitebox 8" το οποίο και περιμένω εντός λίγων ημερών να το παραλάβω (σε μία εβδομάδα σύμφωνα με το traking).
> 
> Στο πρόγραμμα θα συμμετάσχω και πάλι για τον λόγο ότι μου έλυσε τα προβλήματά μου με τον πάροχο (vodafone - hol), καθότι σε κάποια προβλήματα μου είχα μόλις τους ανέφερα γι αυτό το πρόγραμμα και όλα τα σχετικά και αφού τους κοινοποίησα τις μηνιαίες αναφορές κατάλαβαν ΄πως δεν θα την έβγαζαν και τόσο εύκολα μαζί μου :P ... ( https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%BF-internet
> 
> Ένα τελευταίο σας παρακαλώ,
> γνωρίζει κανείς (σίγουρα) πως να φλασάρω το παλιό μου white box (tp link 1043nd). όπου έψαξα δεν κατάφερα τίποτα και το κυριότερο είναι ότι από την samknows μου απάντησαν "google for it"


Aυτό ήταν κάπως σπαστικό από μέρους τους. Νομίζω θα δημιουργούσαν καλύτερη βούληση αν -από τη στιγμή που σταματούν λειτουργία των παλιών ρουτερ- έβγαζαν μια απλή διαδικασία ξεκλειδώματος μόνοι τους. _Υποτίθεται_ ότι το ξεκλείδωμα είναι σχετικά απλή διαδικασία, πάντως εγώ κατάφερα να μπρικάρω το tp-link ακολουθώντας πιστά τις οδηγίες. Νομίζω σε κάποιους λειτουργεί και σε άλλους όχι, και δεν είναι τοσο fail-safe.

----------


## Zer0c00L

με κάθε επιφύλαξη όταν δηλώνεις ότι συμμετέχεις στο πρόγραμμα τους λένε ότι όταν τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα και ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει σε εσένα να τον κάνεις ότι θέλεις είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου δώσουν πρόσβαση σε αυτόν ώστε να τον επαναφέρεις στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις

για ψάξτε το αν είναι....θα στείλω και εγώ μήνυμα αν μου στείλουν το νέο ώστε να ξεκλειδώσω της TPLINK με κανονικό τρόπο.

----------


## Papazov

> με κάθε επιφύλαξη όταν δηλώνεις ότι συμμετέχεις στο πρόγραμμα τους λένε ότι όταν τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα και ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει σε εσένα να τον κάνεις ότι θέλεις είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου δώσουν πρόσβαση σε αυτόν ώστε να τον επαναφέρεις στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις
> 
> για ψάξτε το αν είναι....θα στείλω και εγώ μήνυμα αν μου στείλουν το νέο ώστε να ξεκλειδώσω της TPLINK με κανονικό τρόπο.


*σε ερώτησή μου στην samknows για ξεκλείδωμα μου απάντησαν* 

"Hello Dimitris,

It is possible to revert the Whitebox to its original settings as a router. Unfortunately, we cannot assist with this so you may need to look for information online on how to do it.

Kind regards,

Dominic"


*ενώ σε mail μου προς την tp link μου απάντησαν* 

Dear Dimitris,
Many thanks for your valuable reply.

We are willing to help you solve the problem. But it is beyond our service. And we are not familiar with the third party software. So we can do nothing to help you.
If you still have problems, google is more efficient. Maybe some else has the same problem on the internet. Some people who is familiar with the third party software can help you.

----------


## nnn

Δοκίμασες μήπως δουλεύει το παρακάτω και σε αυτό ?
https://cuonic.com/posts/flashing-the-samknows-whitebox

----------


## Zer0c00L

συγνώμη για να καταλάβω
όταν το πρόγραμμα τελειώσει το SamKnows δεν θα δώσει στοιχεία ή το απαραίτητο λογισμικό για να το ξεκλειδώσουμε και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για δική μας χρήση αφού θα είναι δικό μας μετά το πέρας του προγράμματος
εμείς θα πρέπει να βρούμε την άκρη στο διαδίκτυο για να το ξεκλειδώσουμε? πόσοι από μας μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό χωρίς να το χαλάσουν? μου φαίνεται λίγο παράλογο αυτό

πόσο δύσκολο είναι για αυτούς να μας δώσουν ένα όνομα χρήστη - κωδικό ή το πως θα το επαναφέρουμε στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν δίνουν καμιά πληροφορία. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επιστραφεί, αλλά προφανώς δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά το όποιο έξτρα κόστος και μας το αφήνουν να το κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει και κάποια συμφωνία με τον κατασκευαστή. Πάντως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπει άλλο firmware, αρκεί να γνωρίζει κάποιος την διαδικασία που δεν είναι plug & play.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν δίνουν καμιά πληροφορία. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επιστραφεί, αλλά προφανώς δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά το όποιο έξτρα κόστος και μας το αφήνουν να το κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει και κάποια συμφωνία με τον κατασκευαστή. Πάντως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπει άλλο firmware, αρκεί να γνωρίζει κάποιος την διαδικασία που δεν είναι plug & play.


εγώ μιλάω για αυτούς που θα μείνουν μέχρι το τέλος του προγράμματος (όχι για αυτούς που φεύγουν πριν) 

το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο αν ισχυεί κάτι τέτοιο

εγώ θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους να δω τι θα μου πουν για την περιπτώση που θα κάτσω μέχρι το τέλος του προγράμματος μετά θα μου δώσουν ότι χρειάζεται για να επαναφέρω τον εξοπλισμό στην εργοστασιακή του κατάσταση ή θα πρέπει να ψάξω μόνος στο διαδίκτυο

θα πει κάποιος κάτσε ρε φίλε δήλωσες εθελοντικά να συμμετέχεις ναι και δεν το μετανιώνω για αυτό αλλά υποτίθεται υπάρχει και κάποια "ανταμοιβή"

----------


## jkoukos

Η "ανταμοιβή" προέκυψε στην πορεία (από χρήστες που σταμάτησαν για Χ λόγους) και δεν αναφερόταν πουθενά, ίσα-ίσα που έλεγαν ότι ενδεχομένως να ζητηθεί επιστροφή της συσκευής.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και στα modem/router που έχουμε από τους παρόχους (όσα δεν είναι με χρησιδάνειο). Κάποια από αυτά έχουν το δικό τους firmware και αρκετές φορές κλειδωμένο, για να μην αναφέρω το όποια IP TV που σήμερα είναι άχρηστα.

----------


## goku

> συγνώμη για να καταλάβω
> όταν το πρόγραμμα τελειώσει το SamKnows δεν θα δώσει στοιχεία ή το απαραίτητο λογισμικό για να το ξεκλειδώσουμε και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για δική μας χρήση αφού θα είναι δικό μας μετά το πέρας του προγράμματος
> εμείς θα πρέπει να βρούμε την άκρη στο διαδίκτυο για να το ξεκλειδώσουμε? πόσοι από μας μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό χωρίς να το χαλάσουν? μου φαίνεται λίγο παράλογο αυτό
> 
> πόσο δύσκολο είναι για αυτούς να μας δώσουν ένα όνομα χρήστη - κωδικό ή το πως θα το επαναφέρουμε στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις?


Σε κάποια φάση πριν 1-2 χρόνια και για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο, το δικό μου ρουτεράκι σταμάτησε να επικοινωνεί με το samknows, ενώ όλα τα λαμπάκια του άναβαν κανονικά. Επικοινώνησα με το samknows και μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου στείλουν καινούριο ή να φύγω από την υπηρεσία. Για διάφορους λόγους αποφάσισα να φύγω, και τους ενημέρωσα για την επιλογή μου. Τους ρώτησα αν μπορούν να μου στείλουν οδηγίες για το ξεκλείδωμα παρότι "δεν δουλεύει", αλλά δεν μου έστειλαν τίποτα, δεν ξαναεποικεινώνησαν μαζί μου. Τελικά βρήκα οδηγίες στο ίντερνετ και το φλάσαρα με το επίσημο firmware χωρίς να το μπρικάρω. Φυσικά μπορεί να ήταν και θέμα τύχης, αλλά έχω φλασάρει πολλές συσκευές, και αν κάποιος ακολουθήσει πιστά τις οδηγίες μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο το να μπρικάρει μια συσκευή.

ΥΓ. Το περίεργο είναι ότι τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά, το χρησιμοποιώ σαν home router για να συνδέω διάφορες συσκευές, δεν ξέρω τι είχε πάθει και δεν επικοινωνούσε με το samknows.

----------


## jkoukos

Το firmware που χρησιμοποιεί είναι βασισμένο στο OpenWRT με κάποια scripts που τρέχουν τις μετρήσεις και είναι καρακλειδωμένο για να μην το χαλάσουν κατά λάθος οι χρήστες.
Φυσικά όπως σε όλες τις συμβατές συσκευές με OpenWRT (και DD-WRT), είναι δυνατόν να αλλαχθεί το firmware ακόμη και με αυτό του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## riddle3

Μου έστειλε και εμένα το email ο Neil, του είπα να στείλει ένα από τα καινούργια. 
Το παλιό WR741 κάπου έχει γίνει access point, θυμάμαι ότι όταν το είχα να μετράει του είχα βάλει κανονικά OpenWRT σαν Router/AP και απλά είχα πάρει το πακέτο για τις μετρήσεις από το original firmware και το είχα εγκαταστήσει στο Openwrt. Το μόνο που ήθελε ήταν μια αλλαγή της mac address σε ένα network interface και μέτραγε και έστελνε τα δεδομένα κανονικά.

Αν έχουν κρατήσει την ίδια δομή δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να κάνει κάποιος το ίδιο και στο καινούργιο. Από ότι φαίνεται το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα usb<>serial για να μπεις στην κονσόλα.

----------


## filipoy

Hello,

I'm the COO of SamKnows, 
and would like to apologise for the direct email,
but you have previously kindly hosted a Whitebox in your home in Greece. 

We are about to embark on boosting our Whitebox panel in Greece,
and previous customers are exactly what we are looking for.
Hence I wanted to reach out directly rather than sending an email via a email marketing tool or similar. 

Would you be willing to host a Whitebox again? 
Can I ask why you disconnected, 
and see if there are any ways we can improve our service? 

It might be worth noting that we will shortly be releasing a new mobile app which works in conjunction with the Whitebox to allow you to test wifi in your home, :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
and also release a new reporting dashboard which helps you pinpoint issues with your connection, 
including real world tests against Neflix, YouTube and iPlayer. 

If you have any specific questions, or would like a new free Whitebox,
please let me know and we can look to process your application. 

Kind regards,
Neil

translate.google.com


Χαίρετε,

Είμαι ο COO της SamKnows,
και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για την άμεση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου,
αλλά έχετε προηγουμένως ευγενικά φιλοξένησε μια Whitebox στο σπίτι σας στην Ελλάδα.

Είμαστε έτοιμοι να ξεκινήσουμε την ενίσχυση πάνελ μας Whitebox στην Ελλάδα,
και προηγούμενους πελάτες είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνετε.
Ως εκ τούτου, θα ήθελα να προσεγγίσουν άμεσα αντί να στείλει ένα email μέσω ενός εργαλείου μάρκετινγκ ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

Θα είναι πρόθυμοι να φιλοξενήσει και πάλι μια Whitebox;
Μπορώ να ρωτήσω γιατί θα αποσυνδεθεί,
και να δούμε αν υπάρχουν τρόποι που μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας;

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει μια νέα εφαρμογή για κινητά που λειτουργεί σε συνδυασμό με το Whitebox για να σας επιτρέπουν να δοκιμάσετε Wi-Fi στο σπίτι σας, :Thinking: 
και επίσης κυκλοφορήσει ένα νέο ταμπλό υποβολής εκθέσεων που σας βοηθά να εντοπίσετε προβλήματα με τη σύνδεσή σας,
συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ακίνητης δοκιμές κόσμου ενάντια Neflix, το YouTube και το iPlayer.

Εάν έχετε οποιεσδήποτε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις, ή θα ήθελε ένα νέο δωρεάν Whitebox,
παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου να ξέρω και μπορούμε να κοιτάξουμε για να επεξεργαστούμε την αίτησή σας.

Θερμούς χαιρετισμούς,
Neil

----------


## konig

μονο σε μενα εγραψε πως ειμουν αγγλια?  :ROFL:

----------


## iakoboss7

και σε μενα αγγλια εγραψε.

----------


## Artemius

εμένα πάλι δε με στειλαν τίποτα, μάλλον γιατί το έχω...ξεχάσει συνδεδεμένο  :Laughing:  αριστερά από το μόνιτορ. κυρίως γιατί εδώ και πολύ καιρό σχεδόν σταμάτησα τα games.

τώρα τελευταία όμως νοστάλγησα το WoT και κάθομαι 2-3 ωρίτσες τα απογεύματα,και δεν έχω καταλάβει να με σκίζει τα pings όπως έκανε όταν ξεκίναγε τα test του.
ακόμα και στην πιθανότητα λοιπόν,να βελτίωσαν το firmware του wdr3600,θα προτιμήσω να το κρατήσω.

----------


## Papazov

καλημέρα σας.
εχθές έκανα unbox το samknows "8" και το σύνδεσα
καλή αρχή

----------


## asimako

Και σε εμένα έφτασε χθες το whitebox.
Θα δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει τις επόμενες μέρες όταν λάβω και τους κωδικούς.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έχω γραμμή με οπτική ίνα και τα αποτελέσματα μου είναι ότι ναναι.
Δεν τα πολυκοιτούσα τον τελευταίο καιρό, αλλά τώρα που το έψαξα, κάποιες μέρες έχω μετρήσεις, μετά είναι κενό για 2 βδομάδες, μετά ξανά για 2-3 μέρες κλπ.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Έχω 2 ρούτερ πάντως για την οπτική, αν παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## balander

Ξερει κανεις εαν μπορω να βαλω και στην Βουλγαρια σε γραμμη 1Gbps?

----------


## apojohn

Καλημέρα και απο μενα
Χθες παρέλαβα το samknows 8 και το σύνδεσα
Καλή αρχή και από μένα

----------


## thanasiskes

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Χτες παρέλαβα 3 witebox 8 λόγω του οτι εχω 3 διαφορετικές γραμμές σε διάφορους χώρους.. τα σύνδεσα και όλα κομπλέ ! Καλα τεσταρισματα σε όλους !!

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ για να παραλάβω το Whitebox 8.0 πρέπει να βγει εκτός μάχης το Whitebox 3.0 (TP-LINK) το οποίο δουλεύει 100% άρα το ξεχνάμε...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εμένα δεν βγάζει αποτελέσματα κάποιες φορές.
Μήπως φταίει η οπτική που έχει 2 ρούτερ;

----------


## manospcistas

Με ACS σας ήρθαν τα Whitebox; Γράφει μόνο Αθήνα στο tracking και δεν ξέρω που θα το ψάξω.

----------


## asimako

Ναι, με ACS ήρθαν. Λογικά θα το πάνε στο κοντινότερο κατάστημα σύμφωνα με την διεύθυνση παραλαβής.

----------


## Zer0c00L

απλά να ξέρετε ότι τα Whitebox 8.0 είναι δικής τους κατασκευής έτσι δεν νομίζω να ξεκλειδώνουν όπως τα Whitebox 3.0 (TP-LINK) που είναι τρίτου κατασκευαστή και έβαλαν δικό τους Firmware που φυσικά υπάρχει κάπου στο διαδίκτυο ο τρόπος επαναφοράς του εργοστασιακού firmware.

----------


## konig

οκ αυτα τα νεα κουτια δεν ειναι gigabit?

----------


## Zer0c00L

λογικά πρέπει να είναι Gigabit
εδώ το Whitebox 3.0 (TP-LINK) και ήταν Gigabit (αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που το είχα αλλάξει τότε από το Whitebox 1.0 (TP-LINK) που ήταν 100Mbps Ethernet.

----------


## manospcistas

Ίσως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει με OpenWRT

----------


## konig

> λογικά πρέπει να είναι Gigabit
> εδώ το Whitebox 3.0 (TP-LINK) και ήταν Gigabit (αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που το είχα αλλάξει τότε από το Whitebox 1.0 (TP-LINK) που ήταν 100Mbps Ethernet.


λοιπον το εβαλα οπως και το προηγουμενο..
modem->whitebox(tv/1 NAS/Media box)->router(pc)/pfsense/1 NAS δεν εχω δει πανω απο 500 μεχρι στιγμης..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ίσως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει με OpenWRT


σύμφωνα με αυτό που μου απάντησαν στο email 




> Hello,
> 
> I have checked our systems, and can see you have the Whitebox version 3.0 - this version is not very different from the 8.0. The 8.0 doesn't do any unique tests that the Whitebox 3.0 cannot do, they all do the same tests. The only difference is that the 3.0 is a 3rd party router that we've flashed our custom firmware onto, while the 8.0 is our own hardware that we've manufactured ourselves and put the same firmware on.
> 
> We are currently sending out this device but only where there is a requirement. Please understand that the cost of these devices comes out of our own pockets, so even though we would love to send it out to all new and existing participants, we simply cannot afford to do so. If your Whitebox becomes defective at some point, and we are looking for more participants on your particular ISP and internet plan, then we may be able to give you the 8.0 for free. At this present time, we can see your 3.0 device is working fine without any issues.
> 
> Kind regards
> The SamKnows Team


λέγοντας ότι είναι αποκλειστικά δικό τους
χλωμό το κόβω να σπάει.

----------


## jkoukos

Σύμφωνα με το link, έχει ήδη. Βασικά δεν πρόκειται για σπάσιμο, αφού φορά το ίδιο λογισμικό. Απλά δεν γίνεται εύκολα παρά μόνον ανοίγοντας τα σωθικά του.

----------


## gogeta01

εμενα λεει οτι δεν ηταν δυνατη η παραδωση λογω διευθυνσης. τι να κανω;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εμενα λεει οτι δεν ηταν δυνατη η παραδωση λογω διευθυνσης. τι να κανω;


δυστυχώς πρέπει να πας στα γραφεία μάλλον της courrier

αν είναι η ACS γνωστό κόλπο (δεν χτύπησαν κουδούνι) δεν σε βρήκαν => κόλλησαν το χαρτάκι και καθάρισε ο τύπος.

----------


## marcus1

> δυστυχώς πρέπει να πας στα γραφεία μάλλον της courrier
> 
> αν είναι η ACS γνωστό κόλπο (δεν χτύπησαν κουδούνι) δεν σε βρήκαν => κόλλησαν το χαρτάκι και καθάρισε ο τύπος.




Off Topic


		Η χτύπησαν μια φορά το θυροτηλέφωνο κι έφυγαν με ταχύτητα 13χρονου που κάνει φάρσα θυροτηλέφωνου στους γονείς της συμμαθήτριάς του που "δεν το αγαπάει". Το χω δει κι αυτό από ACS.

----------


## thanasiskes

> οκ αυτα τα νεα κουτια δεν ειναι gigabit?


Gigabit ειναι ναι.

----------


## gogeta01

> δυστυχώς πρέπει να πας στα γραφεία μάλλον της courrier
> 
> αν είναι η ACS γνωστό κόλπο (δεν χτύπησαν κουδούνι) δεν σε βρήκαν => κόλλησαν το χαρτάκι και καθάρισε ο τύπος.


δεν χτύπησε ποτέ εδώ ήμουν όλη μέρα. Είναι δύσκολο να βρείς το σπίτι και δεν θα ασχολήθηκε καν γιατί πάντα από κούριερ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο για να το βρουν.

----------


## asimako

Off Topic






> δεν χτύπησε ποτέ εδώ ήμουν όλη μέρα. Είναι δύσκολο να βρείς το σπίτι και δεν θα ασχολήθηκε καν γιατί πάντα από κούριερ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο για να το βρουν.


Δεν ασχολούνται να γυρίσουν το μάτι τους λίγο πιο πέρα να βρουν την διεύθυνση. 
Αν σου άφησαν ειδοποίηση, πάρε τους τηλέφωνο και πήγαινε να το πάρεις μόνος σου να ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------


## gtc

Παιδιά με επίλεξε η samknows.com  . Έχει έρθει από αρχές Μαρτίου το box samknows μέσω dpd στην Acs και δεν μου το φέραν.Μετά από τηλέφωνο Dpd.gr πήγα σήμερα και το πήρα και το εγκατέστησα.Διαορετικά σήμερα θα έφευγε πίσω στις 4 μμ.   (48 ώρες απάντηση αν λειτουργεί) Σε 5 ώρες μου απάντησαν ότι λειτουργεί και έστειλαν Link και passwod με λογαριασμό μου.΄Ολα καλά. Βλέπω Graph
Downstream speed (multithread),Upstream speed (multithread),UDP Latency,DNS Response Times,Failed DNS Queries,RTP Jitter Up,RTP Jitter Down,UDP Latency,UDP Packet Loss,Website Load Times
Last 2 days.Έχει για 7 μέρες,30 μέρες,6 μήνες,χρόνο Help   κλπ.Το έβαλα ανάμεσα Intrnet connexion και my computer.Έχει πόρτες 4 ethernet,2 wifi usb κλπ.
Προσπαθώ να βρω τώρα πως το βλέπω στο router μου.Έχουν πει ότι θα μετράνε όταν δεν δουλεύω. Αλλά σαν να είδα καλύτερη ταχύτητα.Κόβει τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους του Total Bitdefender δεν ξέρω.
Θα το ψάξω καμιά από επόμενες μέρες.
Κανένας άλλος είναι στην έρευνα?Να τα λέμε.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Παιδιά με επίλεξε η samknows.com  . Έχει έρθει από αρχές Μαρτίου το box samknows μέσω dpd στην Acs και δεν μου το φέραν.Μετά από τηλέφωνο Dpd.gr πήγα σήμερα και το πήρα και το εγκατέστησα.Διαορετικά σήμερα θα έφευγε πίσω στις 4 μμ.   (48 ώρες απάντηση αν λειτουργεί) Σε 5 ώρες μου απάντησαν ότι λειτουργεί και έστειλαν Link και passwod με λογαριασμό μου.΄Ολα καλά. Βλέπω Graph
> Downstream speed (multithread),Upstream speed (multithread),UDP Latency,DNS Response Times,Failed DNS Queries,RTP Jitter Up,RTP Jitter Down,UDP Latency,UDP Packet Loss,Website Load Times
> Last 2 days.Έχει για 7 μέρες,30 μέρες,6 μήνες,χρόνο Help   κλπ.Το έβαλα ανάμεσα Intrnet connexion και my computer.Έχει πόρτες 4 ethernet,2 wifi usb κλπ.
> Προσπαθώ να βρω τώρα πως το βλέπω στο router μου.Έχουν πει ότι θα μετράνε όταν δεν δουλεύω. Αλλά σαν να είδα καλύτερη ταχύτητα.Κόβει τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους του Total Bitdefender δεν ξέρω.
> Θα το ψάξω καμιά από επόμενες μέρες.
> Κανένας άλλος είναι στην έρευνα?Να τα λέμε.


Καλά εδώ 41 σελίδες τι νομίζεις να συζητάμε;
Λες να είναι τόσο επιλεκτικοί και να το πηραν μόνο 10 άτομα;

----------


## gtc

Kαι εγώ σήμερα το σύνδεσα , και λειτουργεί.Θα έφευγε πίσω σήμερα στις 4μμ.

Από Αγγλία ή DPD (φέτος βγήκε η καλύτερη εταιρεία) 
Σου στέλνει το Tracking URL : http://www.dpd.co.uk/apps/tracking/?parcel=ένα αριθμό.

https://www.dpd.com/gr/archikhe_selh...y_dpd_guidance
Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο dpd.gr
Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας Phone 2310 23 23 80
Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή 9.00 έως 17.00
Ζητά 10ψήφιο αριθμό ACS.Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και πας και το παίρνεις Acs.
Τα πιο πολλά από την καλή χώρα μας θα γυρίσουν πίσω ή θα τα στείλουν σε άλλες χώρες.

Ελλάδα για ταχυδρομείο-ιδιωτικές εταιρείες είναι μπάχαλο.
Από Αγγλία 1 μήνα κάνει και άμα φτάσει μένει στα αζήτητα.Χάνονται γιατί .......................
Ας μην συνεχίσω............................................................για τη χώρα μου.Για ταχυδρομεία,ρεύμα κλπ..............................ΚΛΑΙΩ.
Φταίω που αποφάσισα πριν πολλά χρόνια να μείνω. 
Αγγλία Σαββάτο και Κυριακή γίνεται παράδοση.Το πρωι παραγγέλνεις απόγευμα μέχρι 6μμ είναι στο σπίτι σου Σαββάτο και Κυριακή.Ακόμα και Σκωτία.
Σε όλο το uk.
Τα ξέρω.
Η  samknows.com ξεγελιέται από Αγγλία που κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει μοναδικό δικό του κωδικό και λειτουργούν άψογα.
Αγγλία 500 χρόνια μπροστά είναι. Αμά κάνεις παράπονα γίνεται χαμός. Εδώ Ελλάδα το πολύ να μην σου φέρνουν την αλληλογραφία.Τα πάνε σε άλλες διευθύνσεις ,χιλιόμετρα μακρυά τα παρατάνε και .............................................
Οι παλιοί ήταν ταχυδρόμοι.
Οι νέοι είναι ..................................
Εδώ σε οικισμό είμαστε σε ένα παντοπωλείο πάνε και χάνονται (γιατί δεν πάνε).Μια χούφτα άνθρωποι.
Ας σταματήσω πάλι , γιατί............................................................

Αγγλία Μια ιστορία για τον μετρητή του γκαζιού,που μπορεί να είναι στα υπόγεια. Περνάνε σου αφήνουν τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας, ώστε να περάσουν την ώρα που δεν δουλεύεις.Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα δέματα. Όλος ο κόσμος είναι στη δουλειά του.
Εδώ Ελλάδα όλοι στα σπίτια τους είναι ή κάπου αλλού εκτός υπηρεσίας.
Παράδειγμα. Ρολόγια τα βάζουν σε ύψος χωρίς προστατευτικά.Για να μη σκύβουν ενώ παλιά ήταν σε κουτί στο χώμα.Να μην σπάνε από πάγο.
Άσε που έχουν βάλει πλαστικούς μετρητές που μετράνε και τον αέρα που έρχεται.
Χιλιάδες πράγματα στραβά ισχύουν την χώρα μου που όλο γίνονται και χειρότερα.
Δήμοι επικοινωνίες, κράτος ..............................κλπ όλα πρέπει, από την αρχή να φτιαχτούν. Θέλει χιλιάδες χρόνια να διορθώσουν την καταστροφή που κάναν ....'οχι οι παλιοί αλλά οι νέοι σωτήρες δημοκράτες μας. 

Για τα άλλα παιδιά του site στεναχωριέμαι.
Γιατί πολλοί  εμάς στο site τούτο, το  adslgr.com,αν λειτουργούσε σωστά η Acs θα ήταν μαζί μας στο πρόγραμμα, που χωρίς δικό τους φταίξιμο δεν πήραν το box ,αν προσφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν.Και εγώ εκτός θα ήμουν ,αλλά ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στη χώρα μου. ΄Ολα χρειάζονται από την αρχή.Διαφορετικά θα χαθούμε.
Θέλει δουλειά και πάλι δουλειά.

Με πιάνει μερικές φορές το παράπονο και τα βγάζω. 
Σταματώ.Sorry.

----------


## asimako

> ...Προσπαθώ να βρω τώρα πως το βλέπω στο router μου....


Είναι "black box". Δεν σου δίνει πρόσβαση στο interface του.

----------


## riddle3

Βρήκα λίγο χρόνο να πειράξω το νέο whitebox, τελικά είναι ελάχιστα πιο δύσκολο από τα παλιότερα.
Κόλλησα 3 pins για το σειριακό interface (57600 8Ν1) και ενώ bootάρει πατάμε "f" και "enter".
Από τη κονσόλα δίνουμε "mount_root" και  μετά passwd. Αν πει password unchanged τότε δίνουμε passwd root -d "mypassword" .
Από εκεί και μετά κάνουμε ssh στην πόρτα 2222 (αντί της κανονικής 22) είτε στην ip που έχει πάρει από το κανονικό router είτε στην 10.98.11.62 αν το έχουμε μόνο του.

Πήρα backup τα υπάρχοντα partitions για να μπορέσω να γυρίσω σε stock αν χρειαστεί, αλλά δεν φλάσαρα ακόμα openwrt/lede. 
Όταν θα υπάρξει περαιτέρω όρεξη θα κάνω extract το monitoring software ώστε να μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί σε openwrt/lede και να μπορεί το εργαλείο να δουλέψει και ως router/AP και ως monitoring appliance.

Τώρα εάν οι δύο εσωτερικές κεραίες του είναι αρκετές για χρέη AP θα φανεί στην πράξη, αλλά πάντως το εργαλείο έχει AC wireless.

----------


## marcus1

Εγώ τους έστειλα μια σύντομη απάντηση με προτάσεις στο [ψευτο]προσωποποιημένο μήνυμα για τη γνώμη μου για το πρόγραμμα και για το αν θέλω να συμμετάσχω ξανά, και ούτε έκαναν ένα acknowledgment καν. Λυπάμαι που ασχολήθηκα δηλαδή. Στείλτε ένα τυπικό "thank you for your suggestions, we read them and we found them all shit" ρε αχαριστοι...  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Εγώ τους έστειλα μια σύντομη απάντηση με προτάσεις στο [ψευτο]προσωποποιημένο μήνυμα για τη γνώμη μου για το πρόγραμμα και για το αν θέλω να συμμετάσχω ξανά, και ούτε έκαναν ένα acknowledgment καν. Λυπάμαι που ασχολήθηκα δηλαδή. Στείλτε ένα τυπικό "thank you for your suggestions, we read them and we found them all shit" ρε αχαριστοι...


Ε, αφού ήταν shitty οι προτάσεις σου, τί να σου πουν οι άνθρωποι. Δε φτάνει που τους απασχολείς κι όλας  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Το box παρέδωσε πνεύμα και ζήτησα αλλαγή, αλλά με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν στέλνουν πλέον καινούριες μονάδες στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το box παρέδωσε πνεύμα και ζήτησα αλλαγή, αλλά με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν στέλνουν πλέον καινούριες μονάδες στην Ελλάδα.


πως?
τι έγινε μας βαρέθηκαν?

----------


## nnn

> πως?
> τι έγινε μας βαρέθηκαν?


Μάλλον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μάλλον.


μάλλον φταίμε και εμείς που τα "σκαλίζουμε/πειράζουμε"

γιατί με την μέχρι τώρα επικοινωνία που έχω με την Samknows είμαι ευχαριστημένος

θα ενημερώσω σχετικά όταν κάνω αλλαγή το προφίλ από OTE VDSL σε OTE FTTH τι θα μου απαντήσουν από την Samknows

----------


## lunatic

Το έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια... τι γίνεται κανά συμπέρασμα βγάλαμε ?  :Smile:

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Το dd-wrt δουλεύει γάντι στα n600, εκεί κατέληξα. Με κούρασε να είμαι σε pvp και να θυμάται να κάνει τότε έλεγχο, ενώ τις υπόλοιπες 20 ώρες της ημέρας να μην κάνει τίποτα. Δήθεν είχαν λύσει το θέμα του gaming όπως με διαβεβαίωσαν. Οπότε βρήκα μόνος τη λύση με ένα ωραιότατο format!

----------


## nnn

> Το dd-wrt δουλεύει γάντι στα n600, εκεί κατέληξα. Με κούρασε να είμαι σε pvp και να θυμάται να κάνει τότε έλεγχο, ενώ τις υπόλοιπες 20 ώρες της ημέρας να μην κάνει τίποτα. Δήθεν είχαν λύσει το θέμα του gaming όπως με διαβεβαίωσαν. Οπότε βρήκα μόνος τη λύση με ένα ωραιότατο format!


Εγώ παρατήρησα πως "ξεμπούκωσε" το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο, χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Όταν το είχα να μετράει έκανε διάφορα περίεργα ανά διαστήματα. Τώρα το έχω καιρό με dd-wrt και δουλεύει για μήνες χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις αξιοπρεπώς. PPPoE - 2pc - και 6 WiFi συσκευές. Το ZTE της Forthnet απλά κόλλαγε. Βέβαια το τέλειο θέλει και να βάλεις το χέρι στη τσέπη!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όταν το είχα να μετράει έκανε διάφορα περίεργα ανά διαστήματα. Τώρα το έχω καιρό με dd-wrt και δουλεύει για μήνες χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις αξιοπρεπώς. PPPoE - 2pc - και 6 WiFi συσκευές. Το ZTE της Forthnet απλά κόλλαγε. Βέβαια το τέλειο θέλει και να βάλεις το χέρι στη τσέπη!


Καταρχήν φεύγετε από το πρόγραμμα
Το δικό του firmware μπορεί να μπει και πως.?

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Ήμουν αρκετά χρόνια, οπότε ας φτιάχνανε τα προβλήματα για να μην έφευγα. Φυσικά και δουλεύει το δικό του firmware αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν με κάλυψε. Νομίζω τον τρόπο καλύτερα να μην τον γράψουμε εδώ, αλλά το google το έχει αναλυτικά  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ήμουν αρκετά χρόνια, οπότε ας φτιάχνανε τα προβλήματα για να μην έφευγα. Φυσικά και δουλεύει το δικό του firmware αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν με κάλυψε. Νομίζω τον τρόπο καλύτερα να μην τον γράψουμε εδώ, αλλά το google το έχει αναλυτικά


αν ξέρεις τον τρόπο στείλε μου σε ΠΜ αν θες περισσότερες πληροφορίες με ενδιαφέρει για το δικό του firmware όχι dd-wrt

αν θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορείς για ευνόητους λόγους απόλυτα κατανοητό και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθώς προς το παρών συμμετέχω ενεργά στο πρόγραμμα (COSMOTE VDSL 50) τώρα που θα πάω σε (COSMOTE FTTH 100) θα τους ρωτήσω καθώς θα πρέπει να με αλλάξουν προφίλ.

σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## riddle3

> αν ξέρεις τον τρόπο στείλε μου σε ΠΜ αν θες περισσότερες πληροφορίες με ενδιαφέρει για το δικό του firmware όχι dd-wrt
> 
> αν θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορείς για ευνόητους λόγους απόλυτα κατανοητό και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθώς προς το παρών συμμετέχω ενεργά στο πρόγραμμα (COSMOTE VDSL 50) τώρα που θα πάω σε (COSMOTE FTTH 100) θα τους ρωτήσω καθώς θα πρέπει να με αλλάξουν προφίλ.
> 
> σε ευχαριστώ


Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε η διαδικασία από την τελευταία φορά που το επιχείρησα αλλά χρειάστηκε soldering και σειριακό connection για να πάρω root.
Από τη στιγμή που έχεις root όμως, το "μαμά" firmware είναι κατά βάση openwrt. Έτσι μπορείς να πειράξεις οτιδήποτε, από τη συχνότητα που κάνει τα test μέχρι να βάλεις επιπλέον software etc.
Πάντως και το συγκεκριμένο και της πρώτης γενιάς με το μαμά firmware γονατίζουν και το εσωτερικό και το wan δίκτυο.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό το έχω να εκτελεί χρέη 2ου AP με Openwrt και ως τώρα πάει το ίδιο καλά με το WDR3500 που έχω σαν κύριο (με PPPoE/ VLans /SQM / etc). 
Ειδικά η εμβέλειά του στα 5GHZ είναι πολύ καλή, και αν ανάψεις το VHT80 κανάλι στα 5GHZ γίνεται πολύ καλό wireless bridge (αν υπάρχει απέναντι επίσης κάτι αντίστοιχο).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε η διαδικασία από την τελευταία φορά που το επιχείρησα αλλά χρειάστηκε soldering και σειριακό connection για να πάρω root.
> Από τη στιγμή που έχεις root όμως, το "μαμά" firmware είναι κατά βάση openwrt. Έτσι μπορείς να πειράξεις οτιδήποτε, από τη συχνότητα που κάνει τα test μέχρι να βάλεις επιπλέον software etc.
> Πάντως και το συγκεκριμένο και της πρώτης γενιάς με το μαμά firmware γονατίζουν και το εσωτερικό και το wan δίκτυο.
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό το έχω να εκτελεί χρέη 2ου AP με Openwrt και ως τώρα πάει το ίδιο καλά με το WDR3500 που έχω σαν κύριο (με PPPoE/ VLans /SQM / etc). 
> Ειδικά η εμβέλειά του στα 5GHZ είναι πολύ καλή, και αν ανάψεις το VHT80 κανάλι στα 5GHZ γίνεται πολύ καλό wireless bridge (αν υπάρχει απέναντι επίσης κάτι αντίστοιχο).


Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ

Αν θέλει άνοιγμα και πείραγμα εσωτερικά άστο...έλεγα αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος όπως το προηγούμενο tplink (100lan) που ξεκλείδωσε εύκολα.

Λογικά θα συνεχίσω το πρόγραμμα και τώρα που θα έχω την FTTH.

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιο ακριβώς μοντέλο Whitebox έχεις;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ποιο ακριβώς μοντέλο Whitebox έχεις;



N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router
TL-WDR3600

----------


## jkoukos

Γίνεται μέσω SSH. Με σειριακή σύνδεση (ανοίγοντας την συσκευή) μόνον αν κάτι πάει στραβά. Δες το σχετικό θέμα.
Χοντρικά τα βήματα περιγράφονται εδώ (μόνο τα 1,2,3 και 5) κι εδώ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γίνεται μέσω SSH. Με σειριακή σύνδεση (ανοίγοντας την συσκευή) μόνον αν κάτι πάει στραβά. Δες το σχετικό θέμα.
> Χοντρικά τα βήματα περιγράφονται εδώ (μόνο τα 1,2,3 και 5) κι εδώ.


Άστο.. αν δεν γίνεται όπως το προηγούμενο της tp link (100lan) και θέλει ανοιγμα

----------


## jkoukos

Μα το SSH *δεν* θέλει άνοιγμα. Θα το ανοίξεις (όπως και το προηγούμενο που είχες) αν κάτι πάει στραβά και το "μπρικάρεις".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μα το SSH *δεν* θέλει άνοιγμα. Θα το ανοίξεις (όπως και το προηγούμενο που είχες) αν κάτι πάει στραβά και το "μπρικάρεις".


Α οκ συγνώμη κατάλαβα λάθος

----------


## jkoukos

Κοίτα, δεν υπάρχει άλλος εύκολος τρόπος εκτός του SSH. Και αυτό διότι τώρα η συσκευή με το firmware του Samknows, δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον παρά μόνο γραμμή εντολών. Άρα το SSH είναι η μοναδική σου επιλογή.
Η επόμενη και καλύτερη για όποιον έχει γνώσεις και τα εργαλεία, είναι μέσω σειριακής σύνδεσης ανοίγοντας την συσκευή. Αυτή η επιλογή είναι η μοναδική για επαναφορά σε λειτουργική κατάσταση της συσκευής, αν κάτι πάει στραβά με το SSH.

Απλά πρέπει να διαβάσεις όλες τις πληροφορίες διότι υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σειρά και βήματα που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κοίτα, δεν υπάρχει άλλος εύκολος τρόπος εκτός του SSH. Και αυτό διότι τώρα η συσκευή με το firmware του Samknows, δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον παρά μόνο γραμμή εντολών. Άρα το SSH είναι η μοναδική σου επιλογή.
> Η επόμενη και καλύτερη για όποιον έχει γνώσεις και τα εργαλεία, είναι μέσω σειριακής σύνδεσης ανοίγοντας την συσκευή. Αυτή η επιλογή είναι η μοναδική για επαναφορά σε λειτουργική κατάσταση της συσκευής, αν κάτι πάει στραβά με το SSH.
> 
> Απλά πρέπει να διαβάσεις όλες τις πληροφορίες διότι υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σειρά και βήματα που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ
Δεν το πειράζω τουλάχιστον για όσο συμμετέχω στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## riddle3

> Σε ευχαριστώ
> Δεν το πειράζω τουλάχιστον για όσο συμμετέχω στο πρόγραμμα.


Νόμιζα ότι και εσύ είχες το Sk-WB8. Το WDR3600 είναι πανεύκολο να "σπάσει", πρακτικά το ίδιο εύκολο με το WR740v4 που έδιναν αρχικά. 
Επίσης το WDR3600 είναι φανταστικό σαν router αν εξαιρέσεις το ασθενικό σήμα σαν 5GHZ wifi και ότι παρόλο που έχει gibabit παντού, η διαμεταγωγή lan<> wan τερματίζει αρκετά πιο κάτω.
Πάντως μην το φοβάσαι, υπάρχει το fimware να το επαναφέρεις αν πάει κάτι λάθος και ακόμα και σε περίπτωση hard brick με το σειριακό 100% το επαναφέρεις.

Αν αποφασίσεις να το πειράξεις και θέλεις να μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις χωρίς σειριακό υπάρχει και το https://github.com/pepe2k/u-boot_mod .
Το έχω βάλει σε όλα τα router που διαθέτω και το υποστηρίζουν (WR703/ WR740/1/ WDR3500) και έχω ξενοιάσει από bad flashes (που πρακτικά συμβαίνει 1/100).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Νόμιζα ότι και εσύ είχες το Sk-WB8. Το WDR3600 είναι πανεύκολο να "σπάσει", πρακτικά το ίδιο εύκολο με το WR740v4 που έδιναν αρχικά. 
> Επίσης το WDR3600 είναι φανταστικό σαν router αν εξαιρέσεις το ασθενικό σήμα σαν 5GHZ wifi και ότι παρόλο που έχει gibabit παντού, η διαμεταγωγή lan<> wan τερματίζει αρκετά πιο κάτω.
> Πάντως μην το φοβάσαι, υπάρχει το fimware να το επαναφέρεις αν πάει κάτι λάθος και ακόμα και σε περίπτωση hard brick με το σειριακό 100% το επαναφέρεις.
> 
> Αν αποφασίσεις να το πειράξεις και θέλεις να μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις χωρίς σειριακό υπάρχει και το https://github.com/pepe2k/u-boot_mod .
> Το έχω βάλει σε όλα τα router που διαθέτω και το υποστηρίζουν (WR703/ WR740/1/ WDR3500) και έχω ξενοιάσει από bad flashes (που πρακτικά συμβαίνει 1/100).


Σε ευχαριστώ
Ναι το προηγούμενο που είχα ήταν το 100 LAN της TP-LINK που έδιναν και όταν ζήτησα Gigabit LAN μου έστειλαν αυτό.

----------


## Andreaslar

Τρέχει ένα άλλο roject, που σε πληρώνουν για να τεστάρεις την σύνδεση σου, 40€ αρχικό ποσό και περίπου ~7€/μηνα μετά. 
https://www.utest.com/

https://www.utest.com/faq-internet-p...-speed-testing




> Ποιο είναι το πρότζεκτ?
> Στόχος του πρότζεκτ είναι να τεστάρει παθητικά την ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ σε περισσότερες από 10 χώρες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της Ελλάδας. "Παθητικά" εννοούμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα, παρά μόνο να εγκαταστήσεις μια συσκευή που θα σου στείλουμε δωρεάν. Σκοπός της συσκευής είναι να μετράει την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής σου μερικές φορές την ημέρα. Η όλη διαδικασία δεν θα επηρεάσει την σύνδεσή σου! Καμία καταγραφή ή υποκλοπή δεδομένων, ούτε κανενός είδους παρακολούθηση δραστηριότητας.
> 
> Συμμορφώνεται το πρότζεκτ στην πολιτική προσωπικών δεδομένων (GDPR) ή υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος ασφαλείας?
> Το uTest και ολόκληρο το πρότζεκτ είναι 100 % συμμορφωμένο με την πολιτική προσωπικών δεδομένων (GDPR). Η ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων είναι εγγυημένη και η συσκευή ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα ούτε να παρακολουθεί την δραστηριότητα σου. Ακολουθούμε πλήρως τον κανονισμό για την προστασία των δεδομένων - το θεωρούμε πάρα πολύ σημαντικό!
> 
> Τι χρειάζεται για να συμμετάσχω στο πρότζεκτ?
> Χρειάζεται να είσαι πελάτης κάποιου από τους παρακάτω παρόχους στο σπίτι ή στη δουλειά με την αντίστοιχη τεχνολογία και ταχύτητα. Παρόλα αυτά, προσθέτουμε συνεχώς καινούρια είδη σύνδεσης και συμβολαίων επομένως μπορείς να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή και θα έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία μαζί σου όταν υπάρξει διαθέσιμη θέση στην ομάδα.
> 
> ...

----------


## nnn

Sorry, αλλά δεν θα το έβαζα αυτό στο δίκτυο μου.

----------


## 8anos

> Sorry, αλλά δεν θα το έβαζα αυτό στο δίκτυο μου.


ουτε εγώ, ειναι απο την ιδια εταιρεία που πουλούσε τα στοιχεια των χρηστών στο facebook
νομιζω το είχαμε και σαν είδηση πριν απο κανα δίμηνο 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applau...tware_company)
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/31/fa...-researchgate/

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ θα το δοκιμάσω πάντως...

----------


## nnn

> ουτε εγώ, ειναι απο την ιδια εταιρεία που πουλούσε τα στοιχεια των χρηστών στο facebook
> νομιζω το είχαμε και σαν είδηση πριν απο κανα δίμηνο 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applau...tware_company)
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/31/fa...-researchgate/


Σωστός, το είχαμε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σωστός, το είχαμε.


δεν τους κάνω λέει επειδή έχω FTTH 

δεν πειράζει...καλύτερα αρκεί το samknows που με έβαλε στο προφίλ FTTH.

----------


## DoSMaN

Είπα να ξεθάψω αυτό το θέμα και να προτείνω όσοι έχουμε ακόμα μηχανάκια, να στείλουμε στο SamKnows ενημερωμένα στοιχεία για τις ταχύτητες των παρόχων εδώ Ελλάδα (βλέπω κάτι περίεργα στην Wind για παράδειγμα που θα πάω εγώ) για να ενημερωθεί η βάση τους και να τρέξει καλύτερα η έρευνα μιας και το vDSL και το FTTH ανθίζουν πλέον.

Σκεφτείτε ότι παρόλο που δεν έχω Inalan όταν πίστευα ότι θα βάλω (κλαψ) τους έστειλα ότι υπάρχει αυτός ο πάροχος, τους είπα για τις ταχύτητες που δίνουν (έστειλα και το site τους) και σε 2-3 μέρες την είχαν προσθέσει...

Εγώ έχω ένα whitebox (δε θυμάμαι το ακριβές μοντέλο) που μου έστειλαν ως αντικατάσταση του πρώτου που κάηκε και σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του στο CP του site λέει ότι είναι gigabit πόρτα (λέει ότι έχει και WiFi αλλά είναι κλειδωμένο μάλλον)

----------


## frap

Μe το που θα αλλάξει η ταχύτητα πρόσβασής σου, θα ενημερωθεί και το προφίλ σου στο Samknows μετά από κάποιες μέρες.

Αυτό μου είχαν πει όταν τους ενημέρωσα πως πήγα από ADSL2 σε VDSL2 και όντως άλλαξε. Έτσι περιμένω να γίνει και τώρα που μεταφέρθηκα στ FTTH.

----------

